# Ex IUI girls TTC Jan-June 2010 Catch-up & Chat



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies  
I was a prolific poster on the fabulous and wonderfully supportive IUI TTC thread between Jan-June 2010 while I was having my tx.  I am no longer an IUI lady and have moved on to IVF.  I am a bit homeless now as my clinic doesn't have an IVF thread, and I miss my old IUI buddies!  I've been inspired by the popular Ex Clomid Chicks Catch Up & Chat to start a new thread for any ex IUIers who want to catch up and chat.  I'm keen to keep in touch with people post IUI, with a non-tx based thread, whether they are mummies, pg, inbetween tx, doing IVF.....whatever.  So, please join me.   


My news is this......After 4 failed IUIs we had our first IVF appointment today.    I have learnt to have low expectations of these sorts of appointments, but I was pleasantly surprised by how well it went and how much I liked the consultant (who we hadn't met before).  That might have been something to do with the fac the he told me exactly what I wanted to hear - that if there were enough eggs he would do an IVF/ICSI split. It was basically a follow up and info appointment - the next step is a planning appointment.  I've been prescribed Metformin which I will start tomorrow, which means I will enjoy my last glass of wine tonight before I go dry again.    That heralds the start of the dreaded rollercoaster again.....On we climb, feeling cautiously positive. At the moment, providing there are no delays, we are booked in for a September EC.  I'm sure a few of you reading will be having IVF at the same time so I look forward to chatting with you.


Bye for now
Love and good wishes to you all   
Winegum xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum what a brillant idea, feeling little homeless myself. Great news about you IVF 

My current situation 3 medicated failed IUI's, just trying to sort appointment out at new clinic, but need GP to fill out a form but today found he has been suspended for the last 4 months, so got to see new GP tommorrow so hopefully he will fill form and i can get that back to new clinic..

So going to be really naughty and eat cake and cream tonight.. 

Sending good luck wishes to everyone


----------



## Huggies

Hi Winegum and beanie_1,

This is a great idea - I am actually on another ex-iuiers thread probably going back as far as June 2009 so those ladies have been a wonderful support - we are/or have been on the IVF route now for a while.

Well, my news and I know you both know this is that I am currently pregnant following my first IVF cycle - it was not an easy journey as my HCG levels were so low on OTD that I was told to expect the worst, but I had faith and the numbers continued to rise.  I had my first scan at 6+5 and a lovely heartbeat was seen.  I have my 2nd scan on Thursday (9+1) and I am anxious but praying for good news!!       

Winegum - delighted that all went well with your appointment today and faith has been restored - believe me, IVF is complicated and tough but the outcomes offer a far better chance at pregnancy so onwards and upwards for you xxxxxx

beanie_1 - hope you get your form sorted asap (worried about your GP being suspended!!     so probably best you have someone else take a look)!!

If I can help you girls out at all on your IVF journey please let me know of any questions you might have and you always have my diary to look back on as well.

Babydust to you all


----------



## Winegum

Yay beanie!  Also got a cream cake waiting to be eaten    Hope you get your paperwork sorted out soon   Have you asked any probing questions to find out why your gp has been suspended?   


Hi Huggies - great to hear from you.  I'm lazy - I couldn't be bothered to muscle in on a new thread and just want to chat to my original buddies! I just loved how the thread was and wanted to recreate a bit of the old atmosphere.  I'll be thinking of you on Thursday and hope you scan goes wonderfully well.   I am sure I will have loads of questions for you once I get going xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Huggies - so lovely to hear from you, hope the scan goes wonderfull on Thursday   , have looked at other threads but feel like I'm butting in and it just dosent feel right.

Winegum - All I can find out at the moment is that he is suspended as complaints have been made regarding patient safety...

We are both going to feel guilty later for eating that cake     will be worth it though lol


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi Winegum, beanie and huggies, great to hear from u. I've been soooo busy since finishing iui that I've not been on ff too much. Just back from a T in the park today, which was amazing! Between that and holidays I've not had much time to think! lol

Hugies - HUGE congrats to u!!!!! 

Anyways, I had 6 attempts at IUI and it was not to be, so I've had my first IVF app which was with a nurse. She was lovely, explained everything really well and gave us a dvd bout IVF/ICSI which was reasuring as it gives a wee insight into what to expect. Its an 11month waiting list dating from my 1st IUI which was 28/10/09 so I reckon bout Sept time I'll start. A bit nervous but having too much fun the now to think bout it too much!!!!!! God it feels great to be human for a few months and not a walking hormone! 

Take care girls, xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Ladies,

wow, am loving this already and so good to her from old IUIers

Winegum.... thanks so much for starting this. I too was beginning to get lost and a bit homeless too. Not anymore!!
Good luck to you, now real stuff begins.   

Beanie .. good luck to you too and hope you get some good sense from you new GP 

Winegum .... Like you i can still indulge a little on the vino for 2 more weeks as you see below.

Huggies --- Good luck on your scan and you give us all inspiration with your BFP and how happy i am for you  

AFM.. not sure if you have read my posts but after 3 failed IUI's we were sooooooo lucky to go straight on to IVF and it really has perked us up. on 26th July, when AF arrives i am going on pill for 3 weeks !!! which will be day 1 of IVF which  is the 'flare up regime' which is a high dose and doing it over a very short time ( 3 days and not 1and the 10 days on FSH injections and so on. My FSH is high , 10 , and they said this would be the best way for us to go  for us to have the best success. i can have 2 cycles of IVF ( was entilted to 3 but will be 40 by the time the 3rd would come round) but can continue to have FET after my 40th birthday, so as you can imagine we are delighted with thishave lots to look forward to.
This cycle is the 1st have not been body watching for nearly 3 years so we have enjoyed it. So roll on 26 july.
Sorry to rattle on, just wanted to spread my hapinness at getting this chance. Think we very lucky to where we live actually.

Love Trace xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Also Hi to xmasbaby and enjoy your partying while you can

Trace xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Tkbearlowey thats brilliant news about 2 IVF's and FET but am   you will not need 2nd go, sadly we only get 1 IVF and FET if we get any to freeze but going to be positive that we will only need the 1.

Hello Xmasbaby glad to hear your enjoying the break   , hoepfully I will start TX in September also

xx


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies


Thank you for the invite Winegum. 


Hope it's still ok to join as i'm not going through any treatment now. Let me know if not.


Winegum - fantastic news regarding your appt. I was on metfomin, and still am, and it worked for me, so hopefully it will help you too    .


Beanie - hope you get the form sorted out tomorrow - you enjoy your cream and cakes tonite!!! 


Huggies - wow!! absolutely fantastic news on your bfp! I'm 5+3 and having my first scan next week at 7 weeks. So excited, but nervous too as    i'll also get a healthy heartbeat. I'm absolutely shattered all the time and having crampy pains which my best friend assures me are "growing pains" so hopefully all is well. Good luck with the scan on thursday - am sure all will be fine.


Xmasbaby - good luck for the treatment in sept   


Trace - good news about the treatment starting this month. Good luck honey - and keep us updated - sending you   and   


Enjoy your evening ladies


Cxx


----------



## Guest

Hi   

I was on the IUI thread for about a year and remember some of you from just before I left (and obviously I know you Huggies!   ) , anyway I just wanted to wish you loads of luck on your IVF journeys      

 

She   xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hey!
that's a great idea! With Winegum and Beanie leaving the thread I think I am the "oldest" one left there and when I saw your farewells I thought I was going to feel lonely...

*Winegum* - so glad that your appt went well! Re the glass of wine, I must admit that I have had two half-pints in the last ten days (I take our consultant's word that we don't really have to give up on everything as long as we behave sensibly!). I was touched that DH stuck to half pint yesterday while watching the world cup final with a group of friends here and then when they left he had a tonic water (without gin!).

*Huggies* - I was thinking of you a few days ago but never got round searching other threads to find what you were at! Congratulations!   

*Beanie - *hope you manage to sort out your paperwork soon. One doesn't want also a suspended GP in her way in these cases... 

Hi *Xmasbaby* - looks like you have been keeping busy!

*TKBL* - good that you got a chance to move on straight away!

*Shemonkey* - hi! I have only crossed paths with you briefly. Good luck with your next steps.

*Cat* - hi! planning to post still on the other thread?

AFM - for those who have left the thread a while ago, technically I am still an IUI girl as I have started what will be my last IUI cycle. CD 8 today, next scan tomorrow and then we'll see. If this doesn't work we'll move straight away to IVF, and I'll be cycle buddy to several of you!

Counting a bit it looks like quite a few girls from "our days" eventually got there, with treatment or naturally. So here's hope for all of us left!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Winegum

*Beanie:* I have cancelled out the cream cake with some fruit salad 

*xmasbaby:* Great to hear from you - like you I have been on FF less frequently while I have been inbetween tx, well, a bit less anyway. It's good to be busy with other things and have a break from it all - I know exactly what you mean. There is a good chance we will be cycling together - keep in touch. 

*tk:* I'm glad I'm not the only one who was feeling a bit homeless  You will be starting so soon - very exciting. You are right about the NHS - it's very easy to moan about certain things but I also reflect how lucky we are that we live in a country that values women's (couple's) health, I mean reproductive health.

*cat1608*: Of course you are welcome  - I didn't intend for this to be a tx thread and I hope some more of the tummies join us soon  . My cons has put me on metformin because it lessens the risk of mc with PCO ladies - is that why you are on it? I've never had it before and I'm not looking forward to the "met bum" side effects - how did you fare in that department? So excited for you for your scan next week! 

*Shemonkey:* Hello, I think you left just before I joined - thanks for all your good wishes. Wishing _you_ all the best for a third-time-lucky-thankyou-granny-BFP.  If that's the case, and you get a girl, I guess you won't have too much trouble with choosing names  I see you have a big birthday coming up  Hope you have a good one 

*Commutergirl:* Hello honey - felt really sad about leaving the thread....but hopefully we can relive the good old days on here for as long as it lasts  I'm really pleased for you about your follies and really hopeful for you. You are right, one by one, we seem to be achieving our dreams. 

Night night everyone
WG x


----------



## Loopdy

Hooray for familiar chat Ladies!!1  

Great idea Winegum, I was feeling a little out of place on the IUI thread I must admit. Then the joining of new IUI'ers made me feel like I didn't belong!!!

Quick summary, we've had two unsuccessful IUI's, medicated. The first one I responded well and 3/4 follies but the last one was pants, just the one and that was only just big enough  Both cycles were BFN so now we're on the IVF road and can't wait!  We have managed to get booked in for August 30th (was October but nurse slotted us in earlier, probably after I burst out into tears on her, oh and promised cake!)

*Winegum - *Oh, am I ever enjoying a glass of wine!! It isn't surprising how you almost enjoy it more than ever before, like a new appreciation!! Really glad you like your consultant and they've made you feel really positive. I feel really excited about IVF, glad you do too  Thanks again for starting the thread, yay 

*Beanie* - Ooh, interesting about your gp, lets just hope he was shacked up with one of his patients and not something that made anyone suffer, keep us posted! I echoe your thoughts on cream cakes, very nice although the toffee and apple cheescake I bought for me, DH and my mum tonight was horrid! Hope they sort out your forms quick enough. 

*Commutergirl - *hi, and glad you joined too, doesn't matter that you're on IUI, you're in the gang and this IUI could be the one, I have everything crossed for you 

*Trace - *it was great to get your reply from my pm and then Winegum creates this great thread for us too!! I'm really excited that you are starting IVF this month!!! We're also lucky where we live, we get two fresh cycles of IVF and get to use all the embies we can freeze. This has got to be it for us ladies, I can feel it!! No wine tonight but, I could have had and even that feels liberating!!!

*Huggies* - Congratulations on your joyful pregnancy!! That's the kind of news we like to hear and also gives us the encouragement that first time it can and does work. Let us know how your scan goes on Thursday, I'm sure all will be as well as it should be. 

*Xmasbaby* - We might be starting IVF at the same time, I'm set for August 30th. I really understand what you mean about not being a walking hormone!! I'm hoping my boobs will reduce in size, they were nearly as big as my head and four boob (not fitting in my wonderbra) wasn't a look I've seen in Grazia recently!! Here's to enjoying some time off and remembering what it's like to ignore our bodies, if you know what I mean! Wishing you lots of luck for September. 

*Cat*- Glad you're on here too. How are you feeling? 

*Shemonkey - *hi, I don't think we've met but nice to meet you. Where are you with all this fertility crazyness may I ask? Sorry, I don't know your story but don't want to sound rude!  

I feel the old atmosphere is indeed back and I feel comfortable posting amongst friends.

Loopdy
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lovely ladies,

Hope you all well today. I am annoyed!!! put a load o washing out this morning and now hammering with rain and it all jeans and heavy like stuff!!! GRRR  

On the positive side i am feeling very happy.   
What a difference not body watching is !! Only if it is for 1 cycle i really am realxed and enjoying it not caring where in my cycle i am.
Just    26th July will bring me my one and only dream.  

  to you all and   

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Chocolate cake with cream was very yummy and definitely made me feel better    

Met new GP today and happily sorted the criteria form so that is now posted via recorded delivery    so little chance of it getting lost, was little worried as part of the form said my BMI has to be over 19 to be considered, but yippee for me managed to put on weight and my BMI now 19.9..So going wait until next week then will phone to chase it up...

Going to have lazy, relaxing afternoon/evening as gotta work 10 days straight from tommorrow will prob have cheeky glass wine   

Hugs to you all   

Beanie xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Great idea Winegum to start this thread as I was thinking about moving away from the other thread even though not started final IUI yet but as Loopdy said I was feeling like I didn't belong either. Didn't want to leave though as would have missed chatting to you all   

This is just a quick post as at work and promise will do personals later but wanted to say how jealous I am of all the cake talk. Who thought it would be a good idea to see a nutritionist   Will tell you all about it later after I have taken my first nasty pill   

Have a good day all x x


----------



## Huggies

xmasbaby - Hello, how are you?  So lovely to hear from you again!! Enjoy your break from treatment and September will be along before you know it.  You had high TSH levels didn't you?  Have you managed to get that under control?  I am a strong believer that this is what helped me along, considering it is the only thing that changed in my treatment - as well as it being an IVF cycle. xxxx   

tkbearlowey - Great news that you can get started straight away.  Wishing you the best of luck   xx

Cat - Yeah!!! Congratulations!!! Delighted to hear your news and yes, what you are experiencing is perfectly normal - I am sick and exhausted and certainly had stretching pains over the weekend myself.  All the best for your scan next week - it is amazing!! xxx

Shemonkey -      

Commutergirl - oh how I have missed your smokin pumpkins     hello!!!  Wishing you loads of success for your final IUI     xxx

Loopdy - fab news that you can get on the IVF band wagon so soon - wishing you all the best xxxxx

beanie - Well done on your BMI and hope they receive the post asap and get back to you !!! xxx

fred73 - Not sure if I was on the thread when you were but hello and wishing you all the best for your final IUI xxx

Have a good day ladies 
xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Yeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............     Well done Winegum for starting this, what a great idea! And this way I can keep track of all my old buddies and check on your progress whether it's tx or pregnancy.

It's so nice to hear from you all and I look forward to hearing your continuous news tx wise and other stuff as well 

*Huggies* - It's great to be back on a thread with you  I'm so glad everything is moving along nicely for you. I've been getting the same sort of symptoms as well. At the moment I am really suffering from tiredness to the point where I'm struggling to lift my head off my pillow in the morning and I'm usually in my bed by 9pm these days! Have also feeling really emotional as well as irritable...poor DH  Good luck for scan this week. 

*Fred* - Lovely to see you on here as well. Just think of all the good you'll be doing to your body and hopefully it will make a big difference with tx. Let me know how you get on at the acupunture place 

*Beanie* - So glad you're enjoying life and eating cakes  and having a glass or two of wine. It's nice to just let go everyonce in a while a let your hair down. Great news you've put on weight, more cakes please  Boo about the work though, don't tire yourself out too much though 

*Tkbearlowey* - Damm this weather  do you think summer is officially over? Hope not! So glad you're feeling happy and enjoying yourself hopefully it'll help and maybe make a difference. It's great news that you're getting 2 IVFs...hopefully you'll only need one  Keep on smiling 

*Loopdy* - Hello lovely girl  I am so glad they seem to be speeding you along with IVF you've done so well with your appointments. Can you let your hair down a bit until then?  You been to the Lion Park yet?

Lovely *Winegum - *You are so good starting all this you deserve a  Hope you enjoyed the cake and fruit salad?!?!? My favourite thing at the moment is granary toast and crunchy peanut butter  I took Metformin right up until I got pregnant. I'm so glad you had a positive IVF appointment, September will be here in no time at all. So hang in there m'dear 

 *Commutergirl* - So glad you're here as well  I feel like it's a big family renuinion it's so nice. Your cycle seems to be going well, fingers crossed this is the magic one. How did the scan go today? 

*Shemonkey* - Hello, how are you? So nice that you're here as well. What's happening with you? 

*Cat1608 *- Good to hear from you. Your symptoms all sound perfectly normal to what I've been getting as well. It's scary though isn't it as every twinge and ache you get you instantly panic...well I do anyway  Your scan will be here before you know it 

*Xmasbaby* - It's great to hear from you  Did you have fun at T in the Park? Anyone in particular stand out for you? I was working with Scouting For Girls yesterday who played on Saturday, what lovely boys. Not long till IVF, it'll soon come round. But in the meantime keep enjoying yourself and who knows maybe you won't need it 

AFM - I'm 9 weeks and 3 days now, I won't say it's been fun and easy yet because most days I'm in a state of panic and worry and so scared of loosing my little bean. But I hope that after 4 years of desperately wanting this that life wouldn't be so cruel to take this precious moment away from me. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, not sure what it entails but I'm sure it'll be some sort of thorough examination and her telling me off for putting on weight...I've already had to buy my first pair of maternity trousers as all my other trousers are now too tight on the waist  It's not that I've been over eating quite the opposite but the only foods I seem to want at the moment are carbs!

I'm so glad we're all on a new thread together. Happy days! 

Loads of love girlies,
Sarah
xxxx

P.s: Where's Kdb?
P.P.S: In true Commutergirl stylee


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum.....great idea for the thread...! as always 

Its great to keep chatting to you all as there were soo many posts and so little time i was finding it hard to chat to you ladies  think it may be better now 

So ... 
*Beanie, Tkbearlowey, Loopdy, Winegum, Fred and Xmasbaby .....* All on to IVF, ladies all my    to all of you xxx

*Huggies * how are you? Hope you are keeping well x Great that your IVF worked first time , it gives other hope !!!

*Scaraloo* i understand how you feel even now im still in that state too, will it all go away? i havent had the opportunity to buy maternity clothes as i lost 11lb so i will have to put it back on before i get there  but its getting better all the time xx

*Cat1608* hope you are holding up hunnie, not easy to relax huh? but the watching will ease xxx

*Commutergirl* last IUI well fingers crossed this is all you will need hunnie, when i went into my last one i went in with ' i have nothing after this' BUT i was sooo wrong there is even more after so take it easy and      this works xx

AFM: well what a roller coaster :- pregnant..! Twins...! Scans...! morning sickness...! Admitted to hosp...! and again..! wow ladies my car knows its own way to the hosp!!! And im only 10 wks and 4 days!!! hope they settle down soon huh? lol 
After the scare i have been ordered for at least 2 weeks to drink eat and rest! thats it and for the first time in my life i will do entirely as told... the most i have done is make a brew and thats it! Even DH sent his dad over to stay with me so im not alone while hes in work! Bless, but all 3 of us are ok atm

Lovely to see all of you here xxxx

Love Lisa ( aka Loopy)

xx


----------



## loopylisa73

P.S i did a Lilypie chart but cant get it to here? i added it to ******** but cant get it here?


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loops -   So glad everything is ok, complete rest for you now young lady doctors orders!!!


----------



## dixie13

Hello girls,
woohoooo we have a new home!!!! Thank you Winegum  what a fab idea. I've been keeping an eye on the IUI thread but didn't belong there anymore (started to feel like a stalker!) so this is great! I managed to lose the first post (why isn't there a save button??!) so here we go again, may be a shorter version!

*Winegum *- I'm so glad your appointment went well. Stay positive, there's no reason why it shouldn't work for you this time     I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

*Huggies *- congratulations on your bfp  fantastic news!!!! I know how worrying the first few months are (it gets easier!) but you've seen the heartbeat and I'm sure the scan on thurs will bring good news 

*Beanie *- well done for getting the bmi up and be ready to go! Hope you're enjoying your day off and the glass of wine! 

*Xmasbaby *- enjoy the time off tx and you'll be ready to go again in sept! 

*Trace *- great news that you can go ahead with IVF straight away 

*Cat *- that's so exciting that you've got your first scan next week! I had a lot of growing pains in early pregnancy and it's perfectly normal when the uterus stretches. 

*Shemonkey *- good luck with your next tx    Have you got anything planned for your big day? 

*Commutergirl* - the pumpkins are back!!! Hope they bring you lots of luck this time     Good to see that you're giving IUI another go, I really hope that you won't need to consider IVF 

*Loopdy - *great news that the IVF has been moved forward, wishing you lots of luck 

*Fred* - I'm studying naturopathic nutrition and would be very interested to hear what advise the nutritionist has given you - please tell! Are you in between tx? 

*Sarah* -  it will get easier, I promise! The first few months were a bit of a blur for me to be honest, with all the sickness, tiredness and worry I can't really remember much apart from wanting to be in my bed for most of it! The sickness eased after 17 weeks and I'm feeling great at the moment, and you will get to this stage before you know it. I didn't have an examination at the first midwife app, it was more a case of her taking down all the details and giving out bits of information. I wasn't weighed until my 12 wk scan and haven't been put on the scales since (not in mat wear yet but it won't be long now!). I'm pretty sure she won't tell you off for putting on weight, some people seem to gain weight straight away in preg and it probably depends on your body type, appetite etc. Let us know how you get on tomorrow! 

*Lisa *- wow twins!!!! Sounds like you've had an eventful pregnancy so far, make sure to take it easy and get plenty of rest 

Afm I'm 22 wks and 2 days pregnant and feeling great at the moment (long may it last!). Had the 20 wk scan a couple of weeks ago and all is looking good with the little one, I finally feel like I can relax a little and enjoy.....

It really is amazing to have you all back again!!!! 

Dixie
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Dixie wow 22 weeks!! and your sickness never stopped till week 17!!    thort  it was gonna be another couple of weeks....   Well i will have to get plenty of bags in and vitamins haha

seems like yesterday you told us about your   its gone sooo quick..

Take care

Lisa x


----------



## Winegum

Fantastic response ladies!

*Loopdy:* Yes, I am also kind of excited about IVF. I was trying to remember how I felt before my first IUI, and I guess I felt like it was our first real chance and I was also quite excited, quite liked doing my injections etc. Now of course, I feel like IVF is our first real chance  , but more than that, it is the best treatment, what we have been waiting for for all these years, and it will enable us to see just how those   and eggs get on together. I hesitated about starting the thread because I didn't want to do the wrong thing by anyone, but in the end, my desire to chat to my old buddies won out and I'm glad I did, cause everyone's come out the woodwork!  So your endorsement of the thread is very apt - I too am feeling really cheered by it.

*tk:* Loving the rain smilie - hadn't spotted that one before! Glad you are feeling very happy  Despite having  washing  Only two more weeks to go for you 

*Beanie:* 10 days on the trot?!!! Are you covering for someone? I hope you will have a nice long "weekend off" to compensate when it's all over. Things are looking and sounding great with you - so good to feel positive and generally OK isn't it?

*fred:* Hi honey, look forward to hearing more from you soon.

*Scaralooloo:*  Whoop whoop!  _How_ long is it since we chatted?  Great to hear from you  I have had a thing for crunchy peanut butter on granary toast i the past - might be tempted to rediscover it. Do you put butter on as well? I don't because I kind of like the stickiness of it and you get a good tongue workout - ahem! Great news about your typical pg symptoms. Hope you have a good apt tomorrow and find it reassuring and helpful. Love your ticker btw. How are you coping with work? I guess by going to bed at 9pm   Yes......where is kdb?  Come out of hiding, we are waiting for you 

*Loops: *Now that you are out of hosp and have had the all clear, is it ok to tease you a bit? I had to have a giggle at your post and how you can be relied upon to supply news over and above expectations    You don't do things by halves do you girl  Joking aside though, I hope the sitting down, eating and drinking is working out well for you - got any dvds to keep you occupied or have you got a daytime tv routine? Great to see you. What's next with you? Sorry, can't help with charts and tickers, but you should definitely get one.

*Dixie: * Absolutely fab to hear from you!  I can't believe you are half way through you pregnancy - when is your dd? I'm so glad you have arrived at this stage and feel great 

*kdb*: do I have to send in the  to get you? Hope you are OK? 

I had my first Metformin tablet tonight  I won't have to run to the loo too much at work  I've been told to start off with 1 a day and continue for a week and then go up to 2 a day - they are big b***gers aren't they? 

Bye for now
Love
Winegum x


----------



## Beanie3

Great to see some of the old group..     and getting very busy here hehe

Dixie - So lovely to hear from you, wow 22 weeks gosh that has flown by, so lovely you can start to relax a little and enjoy being pg.

Lisa - So good to hear all is good sweetie, hope you enjoy being pampered and getting plenty of rest   

Winegum - Made the best decision getting this thread going   , sadly got few meetings and coving holiday, but oh yes got 4 days of from Friday next week, DH taking me out on the Saturday   

Sarah - So lovely to hear from you, fab news on the pg symptoms, hope you can relax soon and start enjoying being pg.

Huggies - Been reading your diary and it has given me hope that it could work for us, sure scan on thurs will bring you some good news   

Shemonkey - Hello again and how are you   

Commutergirl - Hello you, keeping everything crossed for you, really hope this is the one    

kdb - Hope all is ok   

Hello Tkbearlowey, Fred, Xmasbaby, Loopdy, Cat    


I made up for the cake yesterday, by doing 40 mins worth excerise    today, feeling quite pleased with myself.


----------



## tkbearlowey

To you all fantastic lassies 

 
 

Love Trace
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening girlies!


Commutergirl - will still post on other thread from time to time, but feel so incredibly guilty sharing my bfp with everyone when I know what all you girls are going through. But i still want to keep in touch so I can see all your happy endings! Hope the scan went well today - and you will get there and just think of how special it will be when you do!


Winegum - I didn't have any side effects from the metformin this time. I did last time when I was on it for a couple of months, but then my Cons decided to take me off it as he wasn't in favour of it then, but have been back on it since my 1st cycle was abandoned. Apparantly it's really good for those of us with PCOS - and the nurses at my clinic said they've had good results with people falling pg on it and it helps with implantation etc and safe to take up to 12 weeks, which I believe I am doing. So yep, i'm on it for same reason as you. Pros outweigh the cons me thinks!


Looopyd - can't wait for August to be here for you! I know what you mean about being comforting chatting to familiar faces. Makes you feel more secure.


Beanie - hope you're enjoying the glass of wine. Wish I had same prob with BMI as you - i'm on opposite end of scale   . Although strangely enough, although I never weigh myself (too depressing lol!) i'm sure i must have lost some since falling as haven't touched a bit of chocolate or any fizzy drinks in about 10 days. Can't stand the smell! LOL! 


Fred73 - hope the nutritionist went well and also taking your pill - let us know how it goes


Sarah - how did the midwife appt go today? Let us know so we all know what to expect! I know what you mean about panicking. I'm wishing my life away, wanting to be firstly 7 weeks with a healthy heartbeat and then 12 weeks and past "dangerous" period. My best friend, who's got 2 boys, told me that even when you are past that stage you don't stop worrying. I'm glad you're like me - makes me feel slightly more normal!!


Huggies - thank you for reassurance for the pains etc. I woke up this morning feeling normal and then worried that something was wrong as i couldn't feel anything! LOL! Thankfully, I am shattered again - but can't help but still be on knicker watch!! Loving your ticker and I know I should be brave and put one on, but can't quite do it yet! Pathetic hey?! LOL!


Lisa - soooooooooooo glad to hear all is well with you and the little beans and that they are healthy and sticky. Can't begin to imagine what you went through. I guess with having 2, you're symptoms will be double trouble?! Glad to hear you are resting. Make the most of it and look after yourself.


dixie - so glad to hear all going well and you are enjoying your pregnancy at long last! Hope the rest of your pregnancy is a happy and healthy one.


AFM - well it is lovely to be on a thread as Loopyd says where there are so many familiar faces. Makes you feel safe and secure!! thank you Winegum for sorting.


As you can see from above, I am still on knicker watch lol, but I know that will pass. I am soooooooooooo tired, my eyes hurt when I open them in the morning and I struggled to put leg infront of the other yesterday to walk into town at lunchtime! LOL! I'm finding that I have a dip in energy again when I get home from work and then get a second wind at about 7pm. I've got 3 dogs, so can't go to bed too early, and find it is a bugger getting to sleep. Typical hey. I love lying on my front, although I am a naturally big chested lady, but am finding it really difficult at the moment as mattress is hurting my boobs. I hope they don't grow too much - as otherwise i'll be wheeling them around in a wheelbarrow   


Well i'd better go and get some sleep. Love to you all ladies


Cxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Wow. Can't believe how many messages are on here already!! Shows just how much it was needed so thank you again Winegum plus thanks for including me as all you guys have made me feel so welcome from the start   

First things first. For anyone who doesn't know my story, I have had 2 IUI'sso far and then had to decide whether to go for a 3rd or move to IVF. As our PCT offers no NHS treatment to us it was a bit of head or finance versus heart but decided to give IUI one more shot with my next cycle and if it doesn't work move straight onto IVF. New things for this next cycle was a trip to the nutritionist and hopefully some acupuncture. OK enough about me and onto personals   

huggies - nice to meet you and congratulations on your BFP    Gives us all hope for our 1st IVFs. Hope the scan goes well on Thursday   

beanie - well done with the BMI    Enjoy as much cake as you want especially on my behalf as then I won't feel so bad about not eating it    I need to get my BMI down as 34 at the moment so if you need some I am more than happy to share it with you    Glad your appointment went well and hopefully by the time you finish all that work which will keep you busy you will know more.

winegum - really pleased for you that IVF appointment went well and hopefully you see that as a good sign    As you have started the drugs already, EC will be here before you know it. And don't worry about disappearing to the loo. That's all I've done for 2 days as I try to drink 1.5 litres of water a day as requested by the nutritionist   

tkbear - hope the next 2 weeks go really quick for you    And you are not the only one with the washing! Usually I spend 10 mins deciding whether to put it out then just get the last bit paegged on and it rains   

Loopdy - great news about getting the earlier IVF date and hope you got the nurse her cake   

commutergirl - hope your scan went well today and that this is your time     

scaralooloo - hope your 1st midwife appointment goes well and sure the weight thing won't be a problem. One of my friends had IVF earlier this year and was successful so was asking about her diet to prepare and she said she couldn't remember as all she wanted now was white bread and cakes!! So sounds like you are normal    Still trying to sort my acupuncture but will let you know how it goes.

shemonkey - hello. don't think we have met before but good luck with your IVF   

cat - hope your 1st scan goes well next week and that you can then start to enjoy your journey more   

xmasbaby - hope you are enjoying the time before starting IVF. I've really enjoyed having a break this month and is nice to enjoy the summer with no drugs   

loopylisa - so pleased that everything is ok and make sure you do as you are told over the next 2 weeks    We will all be keeping an eye on you and if you get bored you can just post on here. Remember in 6 months you will have no quiet time to yourself so make the most of it now   

dixie - Can't believe you are over half way. I think you had your BFP not long after I joined and time seems to have gone past so quick. Pleased it is all going well for you    I am in between treatment at the moment and the nutritionist I saw was at Zita West. She said that most of what I eat is fine but that I need to have protein with each of my meals and no carbs after 4pm. Also have to make sure I have breakfast within an hour and half of getting up, eat plenty of colorful foods, stay away from foods with artificial sweetner, drink 1.5 liters of water a day, and quite a lot of other things including pills for borderline under active thyroid (didn't taste as bad as I thought!) If there is anything in particular you would like to know, let me know   

Well can't believe how long that took me as so out of practice!! Hope you are allenjoying the cooler weather x x


----------



## commutergirl

Hi!
*Winegum*, thanks again for this great idea.   It feels like a school reunion, but only with people you like!  So good to have everybody back together! How are you doing?

*Beanie* - good that you have sorted out everything with your GP. Hope they get you started straight away.
Hope you survive your 10 working days in a row.  You definitely deserve a glass of wine!

*Huggies* - I thought you had left before the pumpkin era  . I read your diary, which made me quite emotional. First time I know what happens exactly at an IVF cycle (I mean, apart from the "technical" information). How are you feeling? Good luck with your scan.

*Sarah* - good luck with your appointment! keep us posted and stay positive   

*Fred - *Great to see you here, too! Yes, I also missed this bunch. When are you starting your tx?

*Loopy* - so glad that the little beans are fine! Take good care of yourself and them. I have just told the same today to a friend who is 5 months pregnant (and I loved the self-deprecating way she told me, as she knows what we are going trough) and is used to look after everybody else: now it's the time to be selfish!

*Trace - *Glad you are enjoying your treatment-free time;hope you get good news at the end of this month   

*Loopdy - *good to see you here, too!

*Dixie* - good to see you back! Gosh, already 22 weeks! I see that everything has gone smoothly, I am so pleased for you!   

*Cat - *no need to feel guilty about your BFP - just enjoy it!   BTW, I have seen that you are planning to see Shrek. We went last weekend and it was good fun (the best character for me was Puss in Boots, overweight from pampering, dubbed by Antonio Banderas). Enjoy!

AFM - scan today, follies growing merrily. I was about to hug the doctor when he told me to come back on Thursday for the next scan: tomorrow I have an activity for which my colleague was willing to step in in case I had an appt, but I was feeling a bit guilty as she is very busy. Plus I kept thinking of all details that needed to be sorted out at the last minute and which I didn't want to dump on her (I am getting persuaded I am a bit of a control freak  ). So I am happy and relaxed - as far as I can be relaxed  . Oh, and at the end of next week we are going on holiday. Looking forward to it!
In the meantime, I have dug out my books to prepare for a motorbike license (no, I am not planning to become a hairy biker - we just have a scooter!). Do you think that if I plan something that is not compatible with a pregnancy I have a better chance of getting pregnant? 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Bookmarking...   

CG - TTC is your priority right now - work is not - I know it's hard when you're committed to your job, but at this very moment you need to put yourself first!!  (ooops, sorry, am wearing my bossy boots today)    Let us know how you get on on Friday.

WG - thanks for starting the thread - wow, great that you have the IVF wheels in motion so quickly - choo choo!  Fingers crossed I'll get to be your cycle buddy  

Hi to everyone else, best of luck with the next stage in your journey... let's hope this turns into the "ex-IUIers now pg from IVF #1" thread


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies 

*Lisa* - your sickness will hopefully stop at 12 weeks! You are taking it easy, aren't you??! 

*Winegum* - it's so exciting that you've started the IVF journey, like you said this is the 'real thing'. And it seems like a lot of ladies fall pg on the first attempt  Edd is 14th of November, which still seems a long way off but I also think time will go really quick from now on. I'm going on holiday for 3 wks in a week's time, and we're having some builders in to do some work while we're away and sorting out the flat will keep me busy for some time when we get back.

*Beanie* - well done for exercising, that definitely made up for the cake!! 

*Cat* - I remember the knicker watch.....  I also sleep on my front and big, sore boobs have never been a problem until now (!) and I put lots of pillows around me and sort of prop myself up and sleep half on my side and half on my front. It takes the pressure off the belly as well, so it has worked for me. Hope you get your energy back soon!

*Fred* - the Zita West clinic is meant to be really good. What supplements did they suggest you take? It's all very interesting and may be something I want to get into after qualifying next year.... 
I can really recommend acupuncture, it's helped me a lot over the years with all sorts of things. The lady I'm seeing now is specialising in fertility and has been called 'the baby whisperer' and 'the Sussex stork' in the local papers!! She is lovely and I believe her treatment played a part in getting a bfp. Good luck with it all and keep us posted 

*Commutergirl* - great news on your follies!  Where are you going on your holiday? 
I know how you're thinking re focusing on something that will take your mind off conception/tx/pregnancy/babies - that's partly how I finally decided to do the course that I'd been contemplating doing for a few years! A scooter must be an excellent way of getting around?!

*Kdb* - there you are!!! How are things with you? 

Dixie
xx


----------



## joeyrella

yay! lovely to see so many familiar names.
will be back on later to catch up properly.
x


----------



## Huggies

Wow - what a busy thread - its lovely!!!    

Sarah - Yeah!!! So nice to share this thread with you and hope you are feeling okay?  Best of luck with your mw appointment today and as for the carbs - right there with you - sitting eating a bagel just now, its all the works for me!!! xxxxx    

Lisa - Wow, what a journey for you!!! Congratulations on your wonderful twins and I hope it all goes a lot smoother from here on in!!! xxx    

Dixie - Congrats on your fab news as well and so glad to hear you are feeling so well just now.  I am looking forward to that stage a lot, although like many, the sickness has been reassuring up until now and I have yet to complain xxxxx

Winegum - best of luck with the metformin!!  Are they really that big??    

beanie - awwwhh, thanks for reading my diary, its great to look back and remember how far I have come and it should give you all hope and courage to keep going as it was all worth every second.  I also had regular acupuncture appointments during my treatments and believe this helped a lot to - not only did it relax me but it kept my blood flowing the way it should and made sure the parts of my body were stimulated when needed.

Cat - Congrats!!! xxx It is a hard time as you want to scream from the roof tops but its still too early, I know I will feel a lot better after tomorrow's scan if all is well.  Hope your boobs don't get too crazy!!   

Fred - best of luck with your next IUI cycle - as I was saying to beanie, I really have enjoyed and still have regular acupuncture appointments to keep me calm and focused.  Good Luck and I hope you won't need that IVF go!!!     

Commutergirl - the pumpkins were out before I left and it just made me so giggly every time i saw them     I love them!!!  So glad all is going well this cycle and you have a break today to get on with your work assignment.  I totally agree with planning anythign no-pregnancy friendly that you will get your BFP!!    Good luck with your license and nice to have a holiday to look forward to!! xxxx

Kdb - lovely to hear from you again, dying to know where you are at just now and how you are feeling? xxxx   

AFM - scan tomorrow and that is all I can think about so DH and I are just anxious but positive that we will hopefully get good news xxxxx

Babydust to you all 
xxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Right ladies.

Here i go with my 1st ever effort of Personals. I did it on word and copyied over so hope i have everyone if not i'm sorry. Very proud to do this. The thing is its great as i am on the start of thread so feel i know most of you.
Firstly AFM... nt much new other than still waiting for 26th July for day 1 of iVF. Clinic called toady and blood tests all ok so we def on the way. Start the pill for 3 weeks so here we go  

Huggies-- Good luck for the scan, my fav word is excited at the moment so am sure you are but very nervy too. Thinking of you  

Joeyrella - not met you yet , lovely to speak to you. How lovely you got a BFP from IUI. Xx  

Dixie 13 - don't think spoken to you either but delighted to have another FF with another BFP and on a natural cycle. Woo Hoo  

kdb - will feel like a long wait, but as you know any wait in the world of ours when on fertility treatment is very long. Good luck

commuter girl-- well I think anything that takes your mind of getting pregnant has to worth a go. I have tried in the past and failed. Hope you have more luck with side tracking your brain than I was. Enjoy x  

Fred73 - Good luck with the acupuncture. Had considered also but cost was too much in my area. Why do you not get any NHS funded treatments? Go for the 3rd IUI. Got to be worth it ..xx  

Cat1608-- oh dont feel guilty. Its great to see a BFP and happiness  

Beanie_1-- well done on your BMI. I only wish that was what my BMI was. Hey, we are all so different. Good luck x

Winegum - how fab is this! I just ahd a lurk on the IUI threard and it seems all us oldies are being missed . We are well missed I think though. Hope your wait not toooo long x  

Loopylisa73-- sooooooo fab with your BFP. I'd love that to happen to us though quite unlikely as FSH is 10, but I am so positive anyway  

Scaralooloo-- another natural BFP, gives me so much hope  

Loopdy-- looks like we will be doing 1st IVF together. Lets be positive together  

Hope i did ok

Love Trace xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Just wanted to say good personals *tk*, and just to let you know my FSH was 27.5!!! i kid you not if you look back at early posts mine was that high they said i was going thru the early menopause!!! Sooo, all im trying to say to you is (same as what these lovely ladies said to me then) SO WHAT we are all different and it can happen!!! and it did for me so please dont think it will stop you as you say your positivity will help too xx

Thanks *Huggies*, it hasnt been plain sailing as yet..... lol BUT i would still do it all in a heartbeat, we all would  xx

*Dixie *If i take things any easier i will morph into the couch  its ok tho its made me realise i do need to slow down more than i had xx

*Cat *as i have said before i dont think the 'knicker watch' ever really stops something we do just to make sure , but i hope all stays well with you and your little bean hunnie xx 

*Winegum* Quote:- *Loops: *Now that you are out of hosp and have had the all clear, is it ok to tease you a bit? I had to have a giggle at your post and how you can be relied upon to supply news over and above expectations





















You don't do things by halves do you girl







Joking aside though, I hope the sitting down, eating and drinking is working out well for you - got any dvds to keep you occupied or have you got a daytime tv routine? Great to see you. What's next with you? Sorry, can't help with charts and tickers, but you should definitely get one.QUOTE
Lol please remind me what i said and no.... i dont mind teasing at all ....id say i prolly deserve most of it haha... How are you ?? xx

AFM :- i actually ate some Lasagne for tea!!!! i no nowt special to you guys BUT.............. i have kept the first hot meal in about 3 weeks!! DH wants to celebrate by sharing a cornetto!!!! hahaha bless him

love to all 

Lisa (Loopy)

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Just popping on while I got few minutes hehehe, so lovely to see the thread so busy   

Commutergirl - Fab news on the follies, it's sounding good that you will be basting soon   , great idea on doing bike test, I've decided to do something that couldn't do while having TX.

Kdb - Hello, hope you are well   

Huggies - Your diary moved me, but showed that everything we go through makes it all worth it   

Fred - Go for it on IUI 3, happily take some your BMI of you   , wish I could say its great being this small.

Loops - Love reading your posts always brings smile to my face, whoop whoop on Lasagna   

TK - Fab personals, believe me still takes me while to get caught up, Just week and half until you start keeping everything crossed   

Winegum - Hope you not getting to many side effects from the metformin   

Hello Dixie, Xmasbaby, Joeyrella, Cat, Loopdy, Sarah, hope I haven't missed anyone, so busy I can't keep up lol

Afm - Not much to report lol, Just counting the day's until my weekend of   , probably go    by then


----------



## commutergirl

*  *

*Kdb* - How are things with you sweetie?   
Re thinking of myself, I couldn't agree with you more, but it is worth reminding! I am repeating like a mantra "Be selfish, think of yourself..." I am getting into it now! Working from home tomorrow and, if Friday is IUI day, also on Friday. People can wait, I am fed up with being the one who never says no! 

*Dixie* - My take on the motorbike license is not quite to get my mind off tx, which all in all I can do, but to do something that is clearly non-pregnancy friendly, to quote Huggies's words. you know - like when you wait for the bus for half an hour, and then it appears the moment you have just walked away from the bus stop!  
The scooter is fantastic in London. I had a 2-year provisional license, which now I have to renew or convert into a full license.
We are going to Cornwall. No e-mail, some good books (I still need to pop into the bookstore), walks... what about your holiday? And how is your course progressing?

*Joeyrella* - hi, how are things? 

*Huggies* - everything crossed for your scan!    keep us posted!

*Trace* - you DID well with personals!  great that you are all set to go with IVF! good luck!   

*Sarah* - how did the appt go?  

*Beanie* - hi dear, how is your 10-days-in-a-shot going? does it happen often?

Hi to *Winegum, Cat, Fred, Xmasbaby, Loopdy* - hope I am not leaving anyone out!

AFM - scan tomorrow, basting most likely Friday. Positive vibes are welcome!

Good night!

Commutergirls & Pumpkins


----------



## dixie13

Good luck to *Huggies* and *Commutergirl*, lots of positive vibes coming your way!                                               

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon Ladies,

Just like the good old days on here with so much happening all the time.

*Commutergirl* - Thinking of you today  hope all goes well and you get basted tomorrow  Whereabouts in Cornwal are you off to? I love it down there such a pretty place. My DH uses a scooter to get round London, he finds it so much easier. Me I'm too scared so I'll just stick to rubbish public transport. Let us know how you get on today. 

*Beanie* - Poor you having to work 10 days in a row  hope you enjoy your 4 days off when they come. Is DH taking you somewhere nice or is it a surprise? 

*Loops* - Yeh on the lasagne  it's a start and hopefully there'll be more of it to come. Hope you're resting with your feet up. 

*Tkbearlowey* - Well done on your personals, it takes a while to get used to. Not long until your 1st IVF. Hope you can let your hair down a bit until then. 

*Huggies* - I wish you all the best for your scan today it'll be wonderful for you and DH when you see your little beans heartbeat away. Can't wait to hear all about it 

*Joeyrella* - How to nice to hear from you, I can't believe you're already 25 weeks gone wow! How you feeling? 

*Dixie* - Great to hear from you and can't believe you're already 22 weeks. Where does the time go? How you feeling? 

*Kdb* - There you are, I knew you'd get here at some point  How's things? You still coming to see my recording on the 27th? If you're a fan of The Hoosiers they'll be playing 3 songs. How you doing anyway? 

*Fred* - Glad to hear everything is going well and you're feeling positive. 

*Cat* - All your symptoms sound perfectly normal, so I wouldn't worry too much says me the biggest worry wart of all time! I know what you mean about wishing your life away, i want it to be the 3rd August NOW so that I can have my 3 month scan and know if everything is ok or not. I'm finding it really tough at the moment. Bet you can't wait to get to your scan? Keep strong 

*Winegum* - Hello lovely girl  It has been a while hasn't it  But this is great and so lovely to hear from all the other lovely ladies as well. I'm finding work really tough at the moment and doesn't help that I'm also very busy averaging on 3 recordings a week at the moment. They're long days, 9.30 to 11pm which is not great when you're already feeling really tired all the time. Just about holding it together I think  I took Metformin right up until i got pregnant, had a few side effects right at the beginning but nothing after that. You'll be fine and they have you on a nice low dose which will help. What's weather like with you? It's gone all miserable here  Hope you're well otherwise 

Hope I've got everyone, if not BIG apologies 

AFM - Well midwife appointment was ok I think, they just did a big medical/family history check on me, took anout a gallon of blood, a urine sample both of which will be sent off to the labs for testing and gave me a big folder of stuff to take home and read. They didn't seem to be bothered by my weight, and to be honest I hadn't put on as much as I thought  I didn't mention my constant worry that I'm having, probably should have but it was a student midwife who was leading the appt and she seemed not to be 100% confident with everything so I just didn't bring it up. I don't know why I'm so worried as there really is no reason to be. It's less than 3 weeks to my 3 month scan so not too long to wait. I think like us all I'm so used to bad news all the time that I can't quite believe that this may have a happy ending. Sorry to bring a downer on things, but your girls always seem to understand.

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls, thanks so much for all your wishes and support, it means a lot and I am delighted to report that all went well with today's scan  - we saw what looked more like a real baby and its great strong heartbeat.  We are measuring good, looking good and I have been told with some confidence to expect a healthy preganancy which is probably the most amazing words I will ever hear!!  They measured me at 8+3 today, so a little behind where I thought I was, but I guess things could still change.  I have now graduated from the IVF clinic and have made my first appointment with my new OB-GYN for next Tuesday which will be interesting as I have no idea what to expect.  

Commutergirl - hope all goes well for you today      

Sarah - wow that is long hours you are putting in    I know I couldn't cope with that with how I am feeling just now, so hope you are ok    not long till next scan and it will be amazing as you see a proper baby with arms and legs - I can't wait to reach that stage xxxx

Dixie - Thank you for all the pumpkins     xxx

beanie - hope you are not working too hard and that your 10 days go by very quickly!!!   

Lisa - yeah for lasagne!!!  Fab news and long may it continue xxxx

Trace - wow at all your personals    good job!!! xxx

Hope you are all well ladies and good luck to every single one of you xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Huggies*   great news I am absolutely thrilled for you and DH


----------



## dixie13

Great news *Huggies*!! I'm soooooo pleased for you! 

*Sarah* -  I was exactly the same as you, worrying all the time and I never expected to get this far..... Hopefully the next few weeks will fly by and you'll have your 12 wk scan. Sorry you didn't feel comfortable bringing it up with your midwife, they can be very reassuring when you have concerns or worries. Hopefully you'll get someone more experienced next time. 
I don't envy you having to work all those hours!!! I haven't worked since I found out I was pg  and don't think I would have been able to.....  Had a lot of course work to complete and that was a struggle at the time! Are you having a break this summer?

*Commutergirl* - how did it go today? Hope it's looking good for basting tomorrow       Your holiday sounds lovely, and a time to relax!  I'm going to Sweden, dh is coming for a couple of weeks and we're driving up further north and back down along the west coast. I'm staying another week to spend some more time with my family. 
The course has been going really well, I'm finished for the summer and have a break now which is nice.

*Lisa* - yes it sometimes feels like an achievement to eat a hot dinner - well done!!!! 

*Trace* - great personals! 

*Joeyrella* - lovely to hear from you. How are you doing? 

Hello  to everyone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## joeyrella

i'm so relieved for you huggies, its such a good feeling to graduate from the fertility clinic, but quite scary too.  over here you are pretty much left on your own until the landmark scan dates, which feels very hands off having known literally the ins and outs of the process to conception.
hi to everyone! still rubbish at doing personals, must do better.
thanks to everyone for asking - i'm doing well, i'm feeling the baby move all the time now which is fantastic.  i only hope that all of you get to have this amazing experience too.
x x x x x


----------



## Winegum

Girls...what have I started ?  I feared being a billy-no-mates and not having much response, but instead I'm a billy-lots-of-mates  Yay! I'm loving all the comments about it being like a reunion....happy family...etc - I agree and it is great to have a nice warm, friendly, welcoming "home" on FF. I'm just panicking that I won't be able to keep up  I think the general positivity and good humour on this thread is rubbing off on me as I'm very perky at the moment.

*Cat1608: *_Please_ don't feel guilty - I can understand pg ladies feeling a bit strange posting on a tx thread where lots of ladies are announcing bfns, but I think it's important that this thread welcomes all, and is not tx biased. As has already been commented, pg ladies, especially FF ones, give us all hope, but still need support, and you are quite right in wanting to see your fellow FFs through to their happy ending  Thanks for the metformin info - I'm trying not to wonder why on earth I wasn't put on it before... Lovely to hear you are having some classic early pg symptoms, and reassuring for you? a bit?

*Fred:* Hello lovely - you are being very proactive  Have you actually started IUI #3 yet? Good luck  I'm also out of practice - this is nothing compared to some of my posts and it's also taken me ages  

*Commutergirl: *Lots of news from you darling, and good PMA as well  I hope your follies have come along nicely and that you are ready for insem before you head off for a well deserved break. I like your thinking about trying to get pg by undertaking un-pg friendly activities  Give me a wave as you drive down the M5, and Beanie too. I'm just off Junction 27 and Beanie must be around 20 or 21  Where are you going in Cornwall? I've spent a few lovely weekends in Cornwall. It is lovely and I hope you get good weather - this week has been very    down here unfortunately.

*kdb:* Lovely to hear you - please lets have more soon  You are teasing us with tit-bits!

*Dixie:* 14th November...along way off...are you joking? It's just around the corner! I can't believe it  I guess Joeyrella is just ahead of you, and WW even sooner than that. Can't wait til we have our first births on here  It's lovely to hear from you as I missed you 

*Huggies:* I can almost hear the relief in your voice  So pleased you had a good scan/appointment. Things sound as if they couldn't be better - so pleased for you   

*tk: *Excellent effort with your personals  I can't leave the old thread alone and have also spied that we are missed, but hopefully some of the newbies that we knew will come and join us when they've finished IUI. You are getting nearer and nearer.....I'm excited for you too 

*Loops:* OMG - prizewinning FSH! I'd no idea it was so high. So, let me get this straight, instead of going back one page to find out what you said that I thought was so funny, you want _me _to go back one page and tell you - you lazy mare  I'll let you off seeing as you have had strict instructions to sit still  You know I love you.  What you said was _quote_ "AFM: well what a roller coaster :- pregnant..! Twins...! Scans...! morning sickness...! Admitted to hosp...! and again..! wow ladies my car knows its own way to the hosp!!! And im only 10 wks and 4 days!!!" _quote _ and it just made me laugh, mainly because you can laugh about it  I'm still giggling about the time you asked for a cheese and pickle solero   As long as you didn't end up wanting a lasagne cornetto.....

*Beanie:* I'm pleased to report no side effects from the Metformin so far. I'm really glad you have good PMA at the moment - I've known you a long time now and seen you go through some struggles and it's really nice that you are feeling good about everything 

*Scaralooloo:* Hey honey  What eye-wateringly long hours you are working  The weather has been rubbish all week here  but business has been brisk, so I can't complain. I can so understand your worries, but it must be encouraging to hear from Dixie and Joey who are further down the line, to know that you will overcome that phase and be able to relax a little more. Ironically, I guess this is the time you need to have PMA more than ever you did in tx. Even though you didn't mention it, it sounds like your appointment was OK - not long to wait until your next scan  btw, and this goes for *Huggies* and *Cat* too, I want to know as soon as you get the beginnings of a bump.

*Joeyrella:*  Glad everything is good with you.

Bye for now my lovelies
WG x


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all, 

*Sarah* - gosh, how can you cope working such long hours?  in the past I used to work at a lab that could potentially work round the clock; sometimes we did proper night shifts that left me jet-lagged, but most of the time we "only" worked into the small hours. I am so happy that it is behind me now!
Do they know at work that you are pregnant?
Sorry that you didn't feel comfortable enough to talk to the midwife about your worries. I believe they are perfectly normal: normal for people who haven't had fertility problems, and even more understandable for people like us, who, as you say, are so used to bad news in this sector that we simply can't believe it if it eventually happens. But as Winegum says, it must be encouraging to hear about your FF "predecessors". Your wk 12 scan will be there before you know, and this will dispel all your fears   
We are going to a place in the South of Cornwall, it is a small village I can't remember the name of (but I have it written down...).
Re getting around London on a scooter, I should point out that we are both used to riding a scooter in Italy, which is a lot more like a Russian roulette! 

*Dixie* - thanks for the pumpkins, fairydust and positive vibes!   Your holiday sounds great. We love Northern countries, and Sweden is on our to-do list!
So how long does your course last? I guess you'll have to suspend it next year?

*Huggies* - Congratulations on your "graduation"  . so glad that everything went well, it must be such an emotion to see your own little baby!  

*Winegum* - Hello dear.   great that you are getting along well with metformin. 
Hope the weather improves by the time our holiday comes, ie, Friday next week. perfect timing I know - soon after we had decided I was telling a colleague and she said "do you know it is the last school day"? I guess that you have busy times ahead, don't you? I'll certainly wave on my way down!  Put a banner out of your window for me! 

Big hugs to everybody else!    Hope you are all well.

AFM - three good follies (>20, 18 and 18 mm), lining good; funny how one ends up finding it normal to be congratulated on the most bizarre things!  
Triggered today, basting tomorrow, I am taking it easy working from home and I don't b****y care if my students expect to see me whenever they please (Kdb, how am I doing on the "think of yourself" side?  ). 
Now my only hope is that tomorrow I don't get the anxiogenic doctor. But I can live with that even if this is the case!

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Excellent follies *CG* ! - You are off to a great start. All the best for basting


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Back to my usual late night posting while watching TV (NCIS tonight) eating my allowed square of dark chocolate and drinking green tea    sometimes I wish I could go back 10 years and tell myself not to eat the cake, etc so could eat a bit more freely now    It will all be worth it in the end   

Commutergirl - wow good result on the follies. 3 good size ones so really good chance this is your time         Hope basting goes well tomorrow and you are so doing the right thing putting yourself first. Takes a while to make yourself do it but sure you will see the benefits    You are much braver than me on the scooter as I would love to give it a go but scares me a bit. Do you get used to it after a while? Hope you have a great time in Cornwall. At least you know the roads will be busy now so just relax and enjoy the time in the car with your DH however long it take, just have some good music and a picnic    I have too much experience from visiting my family in Plymouth!! Will send you plenty of pumpkins though for less traffic and geat 2ww              

Winegum - can't believe you thought no one would reply if you started this thread. You always make such an effort to keep up with everyone and I know I really appreciate it and I'm sure the others do. Don't know how positive you feel but you always help me feel positive and for that I will always be very grateful and value you as a true friend even though we have never met    Big thank you for starting this thread again to keep all us friends together   

Sarah - pleased your midwife appt went ok even though you didn't manage to discuss your fears.Hopefully you can use us for that as looks as if most of the ladies have either gone through it or will go through it    Think when you are continuously getting bad news it is hard to believe it when things start to go right but you only have to look at all the other members who have had success to know it can happen and you deserve to be another one of those    For me the way forward would be to try and spend more time each day being positive until eventually it is all day and we will all send you lots of         too   

Lisa - good news on the lasagna and think winegum may be onto something with lasagna cornetto    Saw Tesco are now doing a lasagna sandwich so if you have any left over   

beanie - don't think any of us are ever happy with our size and always wish for something else. Guess we have to make the best of what we have    Not sure about this nutrition stuff as have put on 2 pounds already!!!! My DH keeps telling me not to weight but it is addictive   Hope the weekend arrives quickly for you and you get to spend some time with DH   

tkbear - your personals were great and they do get easier although also more addictive, well for me anyway    No NHS funding for us as our area does not offer any until we have funded 12 cycles ourselves!! Cheaper to just pay for IVF ourselves and at least have 2 goes. Was annoyed to start with but had to put into perspective. My brother had cancer 3 years ago and lived with us while undergoing treatment and NHS supplied all the drugs he needed. I have read lots of stories in the papers where people can't get their cancer drugs on NHS so feel grateful that we still have him and he suffered the least possible. Would have paid anything for that and just pleased we didn't have the extra financial stress then as was tough enough.Sorry for the waffle but just wanted to explain my feelings   

huggies - great news from your scan today and looking forward to hearing how you get on with Obgyn. Sure you will get more support in US than you would here    Have you carried on with the acupuncture?

joeyrella - hi. Think you got your BFP about the time I started tx so don't think I have really chatted to you before  Must be a great feeling when the baby is moving but was it strange to start with?

dixie - I was really impressed with Zita West clinic for both 1st appointment to nutritionist and just disappointed not to use them for acupuncture but can't face trekking to Baker Street every time as the Lister is far enough into town for me    The supplement she put me on was Thyrostim and for vitamins and DHA she is happy with the ones I bought in the US while on holiday as she said they are better than standard ones here. Just have to persuade my best friend in Sacramento to make some trips to CVS for me now to send more over    When are you off to Sweden?Are both you and your DH from there originally?

Hello to kdb, cat and anyone else I have missed. Hope things ok with you     

AFM - Have now made an acupuncture appt for Saturday morning in Windsor and she said I would feel floaty afterwards! Guess it means the Tesco shop will go quicker but bit worried what will end up in the trolley    anyway means I can have 1 or 2 treatments before I get back on the drugs to start 3rd IUI which should be around 2 weeks today. Really looking forward to giving this another go but also secretly planning IVF and have booked leave from work in November already   Am positive but need a back up plan too.

Guess I should go to bed so sweet dreams all x x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Winegum - Crazy to think no one would reply, it's so great no matter where you are tx wise or pg we can all chat about how we feel. Great that you are feeling little perky   

Commutergirl - Whoop Whoop on your follies, good luck for basting    have a lovely holiday, give me wave as you pass junction 21 lol.

Fred - Glad your feeling positive about IUI no 3, here's to hoping you won't need IVF    

Sarah  - So pleased the mw appointment went well,we never seem  stop waiting for the bad news to come after what we go through, hope the 12 week scan get's here soon    

Huggies - Fab news on the scan, looking forward to hearing about obgyn   

So busy here, struggling to keep up lol.

Afm - Spoke to clinic today, just got to get a pct tick list done for DH, spoke to lovely lady, got to call her back next week to make sure she has got the list then we can get moving, so hoping not much longer until we get an appointment.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie as I'm at the start of a very long day. 2 recordings today, excited about the first one though as I'm working with French & Saunders who are my comedy heroes so looking forward to that 

Just wanted to thank you all for my good wishes and support, you're all right I have to stop thinking the worse all the time as there is no reason anything should go wrong. I've had 2 scans and both showed a heartbeat. I guess I just have to go with the flow and hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by for me.

*Commutergirl* - Great follies  I want to wish you all the best for today "Happy Basting"  

Have a lovely weekend girlies and I'll catch up with you all next week.

Love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Huggies great news on the scan!!!  

Winegum... Well what can i say? i didnt read my own post back didnt know i sounded LOOPY too  haha
Ahhh the dolmio Solero...... I still say it now....    DH finds something new to giggle at me for everyday!! How rude!!!

You know when they say ' you have baby brain'? Well the twins must have turned mine to jello! i cannot get anything right i even had to ask DH my DOB when the doc phoned up   that it subsides

Ps i made scouse last night and ate a FULL bowl!!!  Soo proud    

Love Loops xx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls,
*Commutergirl* - wow lovely follies! Hope insem went well today and here comes the  !!!!! May the pumpkin powers be with you!!!!!                 I've got one more year left to do before qualifying, and the plan is to carry on studying after the baby has arrived. I'm thinking it's easier to study with a small baby when on maternity leave rather than defer for a year and have a one year old to look after (and it will be time to go back to work by then as well!). Having said that, I have no idea what it will be like to have a small person in our lives so will just have to wait and see how things go.

*Beanie* - great news, hope you get an appointment soon 

*Sarah* - glad you're feeling more positive, and as busy as you are the next 2 weeks will fly by!!!  your job sounds so exciting!! 

*Fred* - you're doing so well to stick with the routine, and it will be worth it!!  Interesting that she said that supplements bought from pharmacies in the states are better quality than over here, I used to go to the states a lot but never bought any because I thought they would be similar to the ones you get from Holland and Barret.....  
We're going to Sweden next thursday, can't wait!! I'm from there (but have lived abroad for the last 20 years) and dh is english.
Hope you enjoy the acupuncture! 

*Winegum* - you are definitely billy-lots-of-mates!!!  Yes it's a great atmosphere on here, glad it has perked you up 

Have good weekends everyone 

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

CG - I had to google anxiogenic to check what it meant!  We are all crossing our fingers that this is the lucky one for you!    

Hugs and love to everyone else, apols no time for a longer post today - busy times at work just now (although not the crazy hours that you are doing Scara, tsk tsk!) and struggling to feel as though I can contribute much to FF at the moment.  (Feeling very removed from the world of TTC.)  On the plus side my TSH has raced down from 7 to just over 1 (perfect) but a couple of other results are a bit wonky so am having another appt with endocrinologist on Monday.  Still interested in getting immune testing done if I can wrangle (?) it on BUPA.

Fred, did they test your TSH - ie, how did they dx you as borderline hypothyroid?  Does the thyrostim contain kelp?

p.s. Scara, def still on for the 27th - can't remember whether you have pm'd me your mobile number so I can make sure I find you?

p.p.s. WG, thanks for the pm update - will reply hopefully tomorrow x


Big love to you all, fabulous girls - happy Friday
xoxoxoxo


----------



## cat1608

Hi girls


Just a quickie from me as I am exhausted after a week at work and my bloody ankles have now started puffing up after being on them all day at work!


My 3 doggies have just had a fight and i picked the smallest one up to get him out of the way. Didn't pick him up very high though. Now paranoid i'm going to have done bean some harm   . I guess it's true what my friend says that you don't stop worrying at any stage through your pregnancy.


Hope you are all well - CG hope the basting went well today honey.     to you that this cycle will work.




Love and hugs to you all


Cxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all,

*Fred* - crazy that your PCT funds you only if you pay for 12 cycles yourself! I thought that the point was to support also people who cannot afford private treatment. Plus how can one survive twelve treatments without getting insane?  
However, I have always thought that while I could survive without a child, however sad this may be, a cancer patient may not survive without drugs, so I am happy if the NHS invests on life-saving treatments as a priority. And I can imagine how coping with what your family had to cope with puts everything in perspective. 
Good luck with your acupuncture!
We are actually stopping over probably around Dartmoor on our way to Cornwall. Other than that, as you suggest, we'll just take it easy. We are not planning one of those holidays where you have to see everything in a few days.

*Beanie* - hope the paperwork gets sorted soon.   How many days to go to the end of your 10-days working marathon?

*Dixie* - yes, it should be a lot easier to carry on with your studies with a small baby than with a toddler only waiting for your first distraction to run around... 

*Sarah* - great that you are feeling more positive. Hope you are having some rest over the weekend!  

*Winegum* - thank you for your good wishes. Have a great weekend!   Do you always close two days a week also during the summer?

*Kdb* - Hee hee - sometimes I just pick the closest word to the Italian one, and end up using a word that exists but is either old fashioned or simply seldom used!  
Great news about your TSH! Hope the other parameters get sorted soon and you are back on track!

*Cat* - unless your smallest dog is a Newfoundland I wouldn't worry too much... easier said than done I know!

*Huggies, Loopy, Loopdy, Trace* - hope you are well. 

AFM - basting went well, thank you for all good wishes and pumpkins. 26 million  , which is twice the highest number he had so far. The nurse complimented me on the lifestyle I made DH lead: again, you end up getting compliments on the most bizarre things!  and, more worryingly, being pleased about that!  
When I phoned DH he said "oh, well, let's hope that at least one of those 26 bxxxxy millions does its job!".
At least I won't spend the next two weeks brooding about numbers, but I don't want to feel TOO positive and then get a big disappointment. 
Ah, and another funny thing: the doctor who did the IUI (a nice one) said "  tonight". "Tonight? not tomorrow?" "Yes, looking at the time you had the trigger yesterday, best tonight before midnight". At which point I had to giggle thinking of our bed turning into a pumpkin and DH turning into a cat at midnight! 

A good weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl 
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Lovely lasses,

wow, what can i say abot all the posts and the personals are just MAGIC. i must say i impressed  myself with my personals and i am just itching to do it all again, but i have to be a good wee girl and not spend tooooooooooo much time on here as my DH is only home for the weekend as he is on a course for 9 weeks at college for the blind ( he registered blind but has 20% sight... big shock to us but we have remained positive throughout , just like fertility )( which is why we are so positive about IVF as things sometimes in life can be worse )( and Fred we have been so lucky as he had a lot of treatment on NHS including a double transplant and survived) so i really need to spend some real quality time wit him , though am itching to get personals done.

Well don't worry we will back in full force on Monday night !!!! Bring it on
and 26th july is soo close now.
  to you all, and thinking of you all and will catch up good and proper on Monday

Love Trace
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all, 

hope you all had agood weekend. well at least we a wee bit of    even though had a fair bit of wind too. Nice relaxing day, well kind of as did manage to persaude mesel i had to do a bit of ironing and housework,

Love to all and chat tomorrow 

love trace

 xx


----------



## cat1608

Evening lovely ladies,

Hope you've all had a good weekend. Go so bloody fast don't they?!

*Sarah* - what is your job? I love French and Saunders too - esp Dawn French - soooooo funny. My late mum used to say I reminded her of Dawn with my mannerisms and wit! If you ever work with Take That, you HAVE to kidnap Gary Barlow for me - I LOVE him  . Glad all going well and you are starting to relax.

*CG* - funny you should say bowt Newfoundland as he's my biggest dog and adorable!!! Luckily my smallest is a Sussex Spaniel and medium is a Clumber Spaniel. Love all my boys  . Glad the basting went well - keeping all crossed for you  and sending you lots of  and of course     . Pumpkin power!!!

Hope you are all keeping well and love and hugs to you all.

AFM - now 6+2 and got my scan on friday afternoon. V excited, but also nervous and  for a healthy heartbeat.

Cxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies, hope you had nice weekends!

*Sarah* - I hadn't realised that you were recording with THEM! How are they in real life?

Cat - wow, despite not being a big fan of dogs I love Newfoundlands! Some friends of my parents had one and he was fantastic - apart from the fact that they couldn't take him to the beach because he would by default "save" anyone who was just having a swim  . I think I'll "see" you before Friday, but shouldn't this be the case good luck with your scan!

*Trace* - hope you managed to have some quality time with your DH (not only ironing!). How long to go before the end of his course? I can easily believe that you are keeping positive about IVF after all you had to endure. Hope this cycle is the right one for you.  

A nice week to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## princess29

Well hello everyone!! What a lovely post, and so nice to hear from everyone! 

Gosh what rollercoaster ive had since being on here last, well I got PG naturally after my 1st IUI was cancelled, sadly it wasnt to be and I had a MC at 8 & 1    then after the D & C was over with my clinic said they could no longer give me treatment as I had got PG on my own. there was alot of other things that happened too with our treatment and I ended up at the GPs in tears because I didnt know where to turn. 

She kindly wrote the clinic a letter and it resulted in us going in for a meeting with the 'head' lady and ended up that we are allowed to carry on with treatment and are currently on CD and hoping to be going in on Weds for transfer! So we are back on track for the time being! xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Princess *Im so sorry about whats happened......  but im glad you now have the choice to keep going. How unfair after everything they try to take that away from you too 

Take care  

Love Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope you managed to enjoy the weekend   

Commutergirl - Glad basting went well, keeping everything crossed    

Princess - So sorry about whats happened, am glad they have seen sense to let you carry on 

Cat - Not much longer until you scan   

Beanie x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Girls 

Her i try again with the personals but so confusing. Think i did all reight though. Talk about self praise!!

  Beanie : Hi , hope you managing to get through the wait.enjoy the freedom for a couple of months and eat what you want.  


Looplisa: Hope you are doing ok and looking after yourself and doing as little as possible. Ps what is scouse !!!  

Princess: Wot a time you have had , Great to hear you managing to get back on track and get back to IUI. Sometimes we just have to be quite forceful with the medical staff as its not them going though all the pain of tx.  

Commutergirl: Wow, what nice things to hear and that DH got huge amount of swimmers.  Wooppeedoo. And hope you enjoyed your  bet you are so excited, and only 13 days before OTD

Cat: Hope you are well and feel sure your wee bean will still be safe, however worrying is what we all do best and no one can ever reassure us any different, thinking of you  

Kdb: You should not feel bad cos you feel your not posting. Just lurking helped me for a while though now can't get off this  . Not long now for IVF if you get the go ahead.

Winegum: You definitely are star of the show. How fab is this thread. Amazing . Truly a star you are. xxx  

Dixie: good to hear all is well and your bean safe and sound  

Scaralooloo: wow, exciting working with F& S. they are great. So happy for you all going to plan,wee beanie doing well. Enjoy it, I will soon too I hope 

Fred73: Still trying to swallow the fact you will not get any NHs funded cycles till your about bankrupt!! Like I said before we are so fortunate to get these chances as well as the 3 failed IUI we have already had. Its just a postcode lottery by the sounds of it and hard to get my head around but I guess you juats have to accept the hard facts of what they tell you, for where you live. NOt long to go now for next IUI and hands up to you for being so positive and thinking about IVF. That's what you have to do, just in case.I Think you are being very positive  even though thinking like that will mean a BFN for IUI. But it's the hard fact . 

Joeyralla: How lovely to hear you can feel the baby moving. Wot a feeling that must be. Enjoy enjoy enjoy xx  

Huggies: strong heartbeat is what we all want to hear. Go girl and enjoy it too.  

Sorry if i missed anyone, Hi anyway xx

AFM... not a lot new as posted over the weekend, though very excited  as start IVF 1 wee today.Nervous, excited, shaky. negative, positive, teary, snappy ... You name it is all the emotions i feel. Poor DH just goes with the flow and takes it all on the chin.

Love Trace xxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thought I would reply now while not too many posts on here from my last one but then started reading and were more than I thought! However as I am still at work and office is very well air conditioned I am not complaining as soooo hot outside!!

beanie - hope you had a good weekend   

sarah - hope you have a quieter week ahead. How was the French and Saunders recording?

loopylisa - well I have learnt something today. Wondered what scouse was so just looked it up and sounds good   

dixie - guessing your little one is going to be bilingual then? My friend is chinese and so her son speaks both English and cantonese and at 5 he is perfect at both. Very impressive although has been known to slip some chinese words in a sentence to me and then just smiles when I look confused!! The nutritionist told me that the recommended levels of vitamins and minerals are different in the US and felt that the ones in the UK are sometimes too over cautious, for example with Vitamin A. Also the ones I was using here had talc in them, good brand too, but she said was not good when trying to conceive and why would you put talc in them?? Hope you have a great time in Sweden   

kdb - hope you are doing ok   I have a company medical every year and one of the tests was for thyroid which was how I knew. Typically this year they changed the tests so may go back to nutritionist to be tested again. Have to go back anyway in 8 weeks as my Vitamin D level is low so they are going to re check that. Not sure if kelp in the tablets but will have a look tonight and pm you.

cat - hope the scan goes well on Friday. With regard to the picking up your dog, I think you can wrap yourself in cotton wool and something could still happen so better to get on with life. I always think that our mums did not worry about any of this stuff and we turned out alright   

commutergirl - great news on the swimmers and sounds as if basting went well. Sending you lots of       to keep you going through the 2ww. Enjoy your trip to Cornwall and Dartmoor. Not the happiest place for me as that is where my school used to send us for cross country in the wind and rain!!! Hopefully be sunshine all the way for your though   

princess - don't think I have met you before so hello. Pleased to hear you are back on for the treatment after a difficult time   

tkbear - you are going to be an expert at personals soon   Postcode lottery is not much fun and crossed my mind for a brief second about moving but love my house plus not sure I would go back to NHS now anyway. Really like the Lister and feel comfortable there so hoping that will work in our favour. After basting this time I will be talking to my eggs and telling them they had better become embryos so the baby will have more chance to be spoilt! As the more I spend on IVF, the less we will be able to afford treats   Can't believe it is only a week until you start. Are you going to do a diary as would certainly help me with some of what to expect? 

Hi to anyone else I have missed and hope you had a good weekend   

AFM - had first acupuncture on Saturday and think it went ok. Was not sure about the lady to start with as she seemed a bit away with the fairies at time (perhaps had too much acupuncture herself   ) but she was really nice. Feeling calmer this week so waiting to see if it lasts all week but going back for next 2 saturdays for treatment and then will decide from there based on my cycle. Just to make you all chuckle. Had to rescue my 28 year old brother and his very drunk fiancee on Saturday night as they were out near me and she was rather unwell so didn't want to make the 2 hour journey home across London by train. In the morning we were discussing the night before and she said she only had 2 G & T's and a sambucca at the party so couldn't understand what happened. Turned out they were 2 pints of G & T with a third of the pint being Gin!!! Reckon that equates to about 12 shots!!!

Hope you all have a good evening x


----------



## loopylisa73

Scouse is yummy!!! Being a little girl from the 'Pool'  its what my mum used to make when we got in from school in the winter... Its like stew from Liverpool, lol
All the recipes say  make with diced meat but its soooo much nicer if you get it minced mmmmm

xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had nice weekends!!  It was hot, hot, hot over in Sunny Boston so I did my best to stay cool but spent most of Sunday either in bed or with my head stuck down the toilet    Oh well, all part of the blessing!!!   

fred - glad you felt good after acupuncture, I love it!!  Hope it continues to go well for you.  As for your brother's fiancee - ouch!!! that would make anyone's head spin!!!   

Tracey - Not long now!!! It is a rollercoaster but you should be excited - I know I was - you are one step closer!!    

Princess29 - Big Hugs to you     so sorry for your loss    but so glad they are continuing to treat you as that is only fair.  Wishing you the best of luck with this cycle xxxx    

Cat - Wishing you all the best for Friday - it is an anxious time and I really hope you see that gorgeous heartbeat that will bring you to tears      .  Don't worry too much about having picked up your dog - I did all the shopping on Friday night - carrying heavy bags and felt a small strain as I lifted one into my boot - just made hubby collect them at the other end. xxxxx

Commutergirl - Fabby news on your latest basting and wonderful results for the sperm sample - that is brilliant!!! Hope you managed to have some fun before midnight - as you know all about those pumpkins!!!       How are you feeling? xxxx

Kdb - glad your TSH levels have come right down again    I hope you can get your other things sorted soon to and carry on your journey!  It must be so frustrating.  My TSH is now at 1, so will see how they control it during pregnancy as well.

Dixie - hope you are feeling well and looking forward to your trip home this week!!    

Loops - Hope you are managing to still keep your food down - I manage mostly okay until dinner and then my stomach just can't handle food, so trying to eat what I can earlier in the day now. xxxx

Sarah - hope you are well and the worst of your work is now over - how amazing working with F&S!!! How was it? 

beanie_1 - glad things are moving along and I hope you hear of your appointment very soon and had a nice weekend xxxx

Winegum - hope you had a good weekend and all is well with you - see what you have started here!!!    

joeyrella - glad all is well with you and you are feeling the bubba, I can't wait for that stage!! Are you going to find out the sex?  DH and I are having this debate just now - he would like to, but I am all for a nice surprise at the end!!! xxx

AFM - a very quiet weekend in the Huggies household as it was so hot and I was tired and nauseous, but got out and about on Saturday with some friends.  Have my appointment with OB-gyn tomorrow and interested to see what is going on at that!! Will let you know tomorrow.

Babydust and babyglue to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

KDB i did a lilypie chart but cant seem to move it onto here how do you do it PLZ xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Sorry if anyone else as well as KDB can help please do lol xx


----------



## Huggies

Loopy - once you have created your ticker and get to the final page on lilypie, scroll down to where is says 'Forum Signatures' and select the URL 'PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code' this will then give you the code to copy and paste into your profile signature (code will show in the blue snippet box underneath).

Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Huggies, have you guys found a new apartment yet?  Am happy to see your ticker    

Hope your obgyn appt goes well - you prob know that it is really impt to have your thyroid levels monitored during pg (every 6-8 weeks) and it's likely your dose will have to be upped as well (poss by as much as 50% - and after a dosage change your levels should be checked after 4 weeks).

Hi Fred - only reason I ask is that if you are +ve for thyroid antibodies then kelp can aggravate hypothyroid rather than improve things.

Joey - fabulous to hear from you   

Hi and hugs to everyone else xoxo

p.s. Winegum -  I know I still owe you a PM reply - promise I will v soon xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Going to try and write a quick post to you all before the madness of my day begins. Got another recording today and another long day ahead  And all I can seem to do is dream of summer holidays lying on a beach reading my book and relaxing 

*Kdb* - Hiya honey, glad to see you on here. I think we did exchange numbers  Did I tell you times and where to go? I'll warn you now they are long recordings, might not be finished till about 10pm. Hopefully you'll enjoy though and get a few laughs  Hope all is well with you? 

*Huggies* - Poor you, it's so not nice feeling sick when the weather is so hot. But think on it as a positive thing, although it may not seem like it. My symptoms seem to come and go at the moment which I find worrying although I've been told is quite natural. Although the one that does seem to stay is tiredness so I'm trying to keep positive. You look after yourself and no heavy lifting, that's what DH is for  Hope you're appointment goes well, let me know how you get on 

*Fred* - Hello, glad acupucture went well. If you're not comfortable with your therapist you could always book in with another. Hopefully after a couple of sessions you will really start to reap the benefits. I swear by it, it makes me feel so relaxed and that can only be a good thing. I love your story about your brothers girlfriend  it makes me feel so old  I remember doing things like that many years ago, quite glad those days are over though as I don't miss hangovers! Hope everything else is good with you 

*Tkbearlowey* - Look at you  we can't keep you away from personals now, you're becoming a real pro  How exciting that your IVF is fast upon you, I bet you can't wait to get going. Everythings crossed for you honey. 

*Beanie* - Hiya honey, hope you're still feeling positive and keeping well? 

*Princess* -  I am so sorry to hear your news I really am, I can't imagine how you must have been feeling. I'm really pleased you're able to start tx again though, fingers crossed for positive result and some happy news as you deserve it. Look after yourself 

*Commutergirl* - How you feeling honey? Hope you managed to put your feet up over the weekend and rest a little. Is it this weekend you're off on your hols? I bet you can't wait. Look after yourself 

*Cat* - I bet you can't wait for your scan on Friday  you'll be blown away when you see that little heartbeat. Sadly i've never worked with Take That but I have seen a special Radio 2 live and exclusive concert with them, which was fabulous  Look after yourself 

*Dixie* - Hope you're keeping well? 

*Loops* - Hiya honey, how you doing? Hope you're still lying on your sofa eating scouse  or whatever it is...never heard of it myself  but I'm sure it's delicious. Hope those 2 little beans of yours are snuggled in tightly. 

*Winegum* - You must be working very hard as you've been on here less than me! I hope you've got some rest time coming up soon or is this now your busiest time of the year? Hope things are well with you otherwise? 

Think I've said hello to everyone, sorry if I haven't I'm desperately trying to write as quickly as I can. Thinking of you all as always 

*AFM* - For those of you who are interested meeting F&S was a bit like a teenage dream come true for me, they were as lovely and funny as you could imagine. And I spent 2 hours in the studio with them laughing my head off which is such a great tonic! I did have a bit of a military operation getting them in and out of the building as there were loads of paparazzi hanging around and Jennifer didn't want to be photographed a she is recovering from breast cancer. So i had to sneak them in and out of an underground exit, all very exciting  Otherwise all ok I think/hope, just pretty tired out and I have another long day today which doesn't help. Just trying to keep positive and talk to my tummy every day to make sure everything is ok.

Got to go ladies.

Lots of love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

So nice to be back on here   

Loopy Lisa, thanks for your kind words hun.

Beanie, hello again! 'Nice to see' you! 

TKbearLowey, Glad to hear you are starting your IVF, good luck! And yes your right ive started to stick up for myself now and seem to be getting somewhere! 

Fred73, Hello! xxx

Huggies, hope the appointment goes well today for you. 

Scaralooloo, Sounds like your job is amazing hun! 

AFM, 

Im in for a scan at 2pm to see if my follies have improved, I went last Weds (CD 11) and they wernt great I dont think - 3 on each side at around the 9 and 10 mark, so just hoping they have grown. has anyone else had this and gone on to be ok? Just praying that we are not going to get cancelled again   

Also ive been injecting supercur for 14 days and Menopur for 11 days and I feel like death warmed up, was sick all day on Sunday and yesterday and today feel like im hungover, sicky and ive got a headache and dodgy belly (TMI!) is this normal?


----------



## princess29

Well finally had some good news at the clinic today, after 16 days of injections my follicules are a PERFECT size to go ahead with insemination on Thursday morning   im over the moon, its taken over a year and a half to get here but we are here!! 

And there is 2 foliculles so lets hope 1 of those 2 little eggs meets Hubbys swimmers  :lol: 

So I do my injections as normal at 6.30pm tonight and then do my HCG shot to trigger ovulation at 11pm tonight, then im in on Thursday at 11am!! Cant tell you how chuffed I am.

Oh and weirdest thing happened at the clinic, walked in and one of my closest friends is sat there!! We used to live together, but dont see each other all the time now, maybe every couple of months, and it seems she has been attending the clinic for a year, and is just doing her 1st lot of IUI! So made plans to meet up for lunch soon to discuss our experiences! I have a real life LTTTC buddy!!


----------



## loopylisa73

Huggies... THANKS your a gem!! it worked!!!   

Scaraloo    Hi Hows you doing? Wow all that cloak and dagger hehe,Amazing working with F&S soo jell..! im doing ok, but wanna go to work! soo tired of sitting and twiddling my thumbs, but i will see the doc and take his advice,   

Hi to all you lovely ladies xx 

     

Loops xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

So this is where you are all hiding!! I think I can technically join as I am waiting to start my third IUI. I cannot keep up with the other thread. 

*Huggies*, hello. Your story is so encouraging. It's given me a tiny boost of hope that even of the next two IUIs don't work, the IVF is so much more likely to.

Hey, *beanie *lady. How are you? I keep meaning to ask: is your DH also doing healthy lifestyle stuff? Mine's finally dropped the **** and cut down on the booze recently -- it's got to be a good thing, whichever way you look at it. And you should know every time I think I want a cup of coffee I think of you and pass! 

*Tkbearlowey*, how are you feeling? The 26th is sooo soon.  

*KDB*, hello wise lady. How do you look into immune issues etc.? Do you have to be private?

*Commutergirl*, hello pumpkin  I am sure Cornwall will be beautiful! I find it is easier to relax and forget about all this when I am away. There is so much to see there, and I always put on weight I just have to try all the pasties on offer! I now have a perfect picture of you on your bike with a lovely little belly. And you are so wrong about my job. Publishing was for the soul; this communication rubbish is to pay the mortgage while we are babymaking. All the business lingo I have to use goes against every grain in my body!

*Winegum*, how are you lovely lady? Is it cake or fruit salad today  Good to hear the Metformin is OK. 

*Loopdy*, how are you darling? I am rather enjoying my wine too at the moment. It's so hot, I can just hear a glass of cold Riesling calling out my name! 

Hey *Fred*, how are you? I was going to say if you are in London, I'd highly recommend the acupuncturist I go to. He seems to do wonders and somehow knew I had an upset stomach last time by checking my pulse and pressing on a couple of points on my leg! He continues to surprise me.

*Scalaraloo*, hello! So glad to hear you are doing well. I have heard that if you invest in a pregnancy belt from H&M, you do not need to buy maternity clothes for ages; it somehow adjusts the waiste on your trousers. But I don't remember exactly what it's called. I am helpful, aren't I?? Soz! 

*Loopylisa*, gosh, how are you doing? Hope the morning sickness will stop soon and you are still following orders! You stick to that couch, lady! 

*Princess29*, hello. Your backstory is so sad   I am really glad it's behind now. Good luck or Thursday!!!! Having an IUI buddy is the best. I had one here for my no. 2 and it was lovely.

Talking of whom, *Honky*, where are you?

*Cat*, you are making me laugh with your boob problems! Hope all that Italian food is keeping you healthy and giving you energy. Well, may be just the first one for now!

*AFM*: doing well. Looking forward to AF, so we can get going again! Have just been outbid on a perfect restoration project on Ebay! Nothing like repairing an old sofa  to keep your mind off 2ww, which has been harder to get through than on an IUI month because you have to count the weeks before ovulating. At least when you are injecting, it feels like you are doing something. I am definitely slowly going potty as I am convinced my bb's are hurting in the same way as last month, when I got that lovely BFP. Hmm.

Love to all


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi all,

Quick question?

I have read mixed reports but should i cut out caffeine altogether?As i am about to start 1st IVF cycle on Monday i really would like advice.
Currently i drink about 4/5 cups of weak coffee a day? Just want to do everything as best as i can to better my chance of a BFP

Tanks

Trace
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

I was told in moderation but TBH there is almost as much caffine in tea so....?

I did stop drinking it an ate brazil nuts lol... now i cant stand my yummy latte!!!  

loopsxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Trace
Pretty much everywhere, including the NHS, says cut caffeine right down. (http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/917.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=130) 4-5 cups is def too much, the guidelines are one mug of filter coffee or two cups of tea. Don't forget it's in other things, including chocolate. I have done the deed and cut it out totally, switching to a slice of lemon in hot water in the morning. At first I could hardly move and got a couple of headaches, so I did have half a cup a day to stop myself drooling over the keyboard. So do cut down slowly. Beanie drinks green tea, which is great, but you do have to be careful -- the longer you leave the tea bag in, the more caffeine is released. So if you do drink it, make sure it's light. In fact, in China they often throw out the first brew and only drink the next three or four (from the same leaves).


----------



## dixie13

Good evening ladies,

*Cat* - how are you feeling? I think your friend is absolutely right in saying that you never stop worrying in pregnancy, well I haven't!! 

*Commutergirl* - wow amazing sperm    How's the 2ww going so far?

*Princess* - woohooo great news!!! That's so exciting and you have an IUI buddy  I really hope you will get some good news very soon 

*Tkb* - I know what you're saying when you want to do everything you can to improve your chances, and caffeine can have a negative impact on fertility (for both men and women) so if you can give up (or cut down) I would. Easy for me to say though, I don't drink caffeine! 

*Fred* - glad you enjoyed the acupuncture. Had to laugh at the story about your brother's fiancee 

*Huggies* - sorry to hear you've been suffering in the heat, feeling sick isn't nice on the coolest of days!!! Hope your appointment went well. 

*Trying* - don't think we've 'met' before 

*Sarah* - sounds like you had a lovely time with F&S, must make all the long hours seem worth it 

Hello to *Beanie*, *Lisa*, *Kdb, joeyrella, Winegum *and everyone else I've missed 

Afm went to stay with mil over the weekend and ended up having a somewhat heated discussion about whether or not to vaccinate your child..... I feel quite strongly about not doing it, but really didn't want to get into this with her. She's a retired nhs health visitor and is 'always right' and went on about it for ages, saying all the facts I've read up on were rubbish etc  But must have felt bad about it because she emailed me an apology the next day and said that she won't say another word about it! We usually get on really well, but it sort of ruined an otherwise lovely weekend with them. I just know that she will have opinions on absolutely everything dh and I decide when it comes to parenting! 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Huggies

Hey Ladies,

Dixie - sorry about your weekend and the heated debate    there is always going to be someone telling us they are right and we are wrong!!  You are going to be the mummy though, so you need to feel confident that you will do the right thing.   

Trace - yep, afraid you need to cut your caffeine down   .  I have one decaf coffee or decaf latte a day and that is all. I then have herbal or peppermint tea the rest of the time.  Best to try and wean yourself off it slowly just now.

Trying - Hello, nice to meet you!!! Wishing you all the best for this natural cycle or for your next IUI cycle    

Princess - Great news on your follies    and all the best for basting on Thursday.  Even better that you have a real life pal to talk it all through with as well - that will make it an easier journey to have that support.  Good Luck!!

Sarah - how amazing!!  "Are you buzzing"? (sorry, a little Corin from BB quote in there if anyone watches it   ).  Anyway, hope you get some rest soon and that bubba is well xxx

Kdb - Yep, thanks to my TSH and thyroid levels I am now a 'High Risk' pregnancy    but all the better for being monitored all the way through -will have my levels checked every 4 weeks and growth scans every 4 weeks to!!! Yes, we found a new apartment - moving in 1st September and looking forward to creating a new home for the family xxxx

Hi to everyone else and hope you have had a good day!!   

AFM - My first OB-GYN appointment turned into 'lets see how many clinics and doctors you can see in one morning'!!  I was there for 3 hours in total.  First I saw a nurse who took all my vitals, took my blood and urine and went over all my notes and paperwork.  She then handed me a folder full of information and a bag full of vitamins (although I have been taking my own for 3 years now, so don't feel the need to change now).  I then saw my OB doctor and she was lovely - full of beans, young and very excited for me.  She tried to find the heartbeat using a doppler, but told me I was a bit 'gassy'    and after being told I would be treated as a 'High Risk' pregnancy due to my TSH/Thyroid issues I was sent downstairs to another clinic for a scan.  I saw bubba again - looking big and healthy and with a good, fast heartbeat, so that was very reassuring.  So, get to see OB and Maternal Scan Doc every 4 weeks from now as they check on my progress!!
I must admit, I was pretty overwhelmed by all the info and people I met today - I wish DH had been there now or that my mum could have come with me for support, but    all will be fine and we continue normally.

Huggies
xxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

*Hello everyone*  - it's great having loads to catch up on. Mega post coming up, though I can see that my "queen of personals" title which I was awarded by Dixie a while back, and which I think I jointly hold with *Scaralooloo* and *Commutergirl*, is being challenged by the fabulous *tk* (top of the class!),  *fred*, (110%)  and *trying *(great effort)     Not forgetting *Loops *- fab ticker   , or anyone else who has a ticker for that matter 

*Commutergirl*: Bad news, the weather is still  down here, but good news, it's set to cheer up by the end of the week, just in time for your arrival  Find that bit of paper and tell us where you are going! Well I'm off the booze but still able to have hot baths so I had a lovely steaming bath after work on Saturday to wash away the week, along with a glass of....water. Remember?  I've got a good feeling about this, like it's your turn  I so hope I'm right.    Great planning to have a nice holiday during your 2ww. When are you off for Italy...for wedding #4?  Yes, we do always close two days. I know it must seem bizarre to you city dwellers but we live in a very small town which hasn't even got a traffic light (though we have got a small Boots, thank god!), and where some shops still close early on Wednesdays. We don't have enough staff to run things for us when we are not there, so we have to close if we want a break. We always wonder about opening on Mondays in the summer but we always have things on ourselves, like friends and family visiting, so we don't. We worked for 5 years doing 6 day weeks and only having Sundays off and since we started having a proper weekend, (which has done wonders for my sense of well-being) our Monday trade has spread out over the other days and our turnover hasn't suffered.

*Fred*: Let's talk about dark chocolate.......and I'll start by saying I've been having 2 squares  I have been really good about trying to wean myself off sweets and choc and cake, by not buying/making them, as I was in a bit of an obsessive habit about having a treat of that nature in the evenings. As I had done without it on holiday, I decided to continue doing without it on our return, but it wasn't so bad then as I could have wine instead  . I'm back off the booze now, but my goodie box is completely empty save for a couple of old strawberry creme quality street for christmas and a murray mint.  I decided that dark choc is the way to go as I wouldn't want to scoff too much, and I can say that it is working. I feel treated, and it's nice.  So I will think of you every night when I indulge - go on..have two bits  btw I do not like the sound of a lasagne sandwich  think I'd rather have a dolmio solero.  Thanks for the lovely things you said  I'm feeling super-positive at the moment, a step closer, and have been making a real effort to think that yes...this could happen to me.  Oh what it is to be in ones twenties drinking pints of G&T! Oh well, at least they have graduated from drinking Lambrini, unlike my teen saturday staff 

*Beanie*: Hi honey, nice to see you are gradually getting everything sorted out. I hope your work marathon is going well and passing quickly 

*Scaralooloo*: Hey honey - love the way you just come on here and drop into the conversation that you are recording with F&S    Wow - glad it all went well.  They are absolute legends and national treasures. Do you touch type? For a lady in a hurry, your posts are immaculate  Work is pretty busy for me at the mo - just gearing up for the main holiday season where the soundtrack to my summer is crotchety children and the odd screecher and my main activity is wiping up spilled drink  When is your edd?

*Loops:* Good effort on the hot meals 

*Dixie*: Hi lovely - hope all good with you  Sorry to hear about your almost-ruined w/e, but glad you got an email apologising.  
*kdb*: Fab news about your THS  I hope you'll gradually feel like coming on here a bit more  but love hearing your snippets for the time being. I hope your appointment went well yesterday. Looking forward to hearing all about it. 

*Cat1608*: Hi honey, hope all good with you.  Looking forward to hearing about your scan - not long until Friday now 

*tk*: Hi sweetie - you and dh have obviously been through a lot recently, and now I can understand why you are so upbeat and positive all the time  so you are a star too   Your start date is edging closer and closer 

*Princess29*:  Lovely to hear from you, but so sad about your news  but happy about your recent news  the fab follies, the surprise LTTTC buddy, and your obvious positivity. I guess you can live with the yucky side effects  I hope this is your lucky cycle after all this time 

*Huggies*: Hi honey - glad your appointment(s) went well. It must feel kind of good to be having some classic pg symptoms, I just hope it doesn't get too awful for you in the heat.  Very reassuring that they are keeping such a close eye on you and lovely to have lots of extra chances to see bubbs  When is your edd? Excellent news about the apartment too - do you think you will stay in the US long term?

*Trying*: Hello lovely, of course you can join.  Usually, it's fruit first, then cake! Tonight it will be fruit, then 2 x squares of dark choc  great to hear you are sounding like you've bounced back from your disappointment last month and approaching #3 with renewed positivity  I hope Honky and Amethyst will join us when they are ready.

Did anyone have spotting with Metformin? I don't usually spot mid-cycle, but I am at the moment and can't work out why. Metformin is the only thing that's different, apart from it being my second consecutive drug free cycle. Other than that, I'm fine, spent the w/e doing house work preparing for visitors over the next 3 weekends. Business is good - the vile weather today meant we were super busy, everyone wanting scones with jam and clotted cream, but the downside to that is I don't get to have a proper lunch or even a sit down 

Thats all from me for now
Bye bye my lovelies
Big love to you all
WG xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies 

Just quick post before I head out to work, only 2 more days to go    will be back to do proper personals, seems I got quite bit catching up to do   .

Winegum - Good to hear your busy, I know what you mean about not getting a proper sit down and lunch, Starting to lose the plot    now where starting to feel so tired lol.   

Huggies - Glad the appointment went well, as WG said at least you will get to see bubb's., brilliant news on the apartment.

Trying - So pleased you feeling positive about next TX, Dh has been sort getting healthy lol, given up smoking, thankfully DH tee total so no worried there.

Trace - I like you used to drink 4/5 cups coffee a day, but have maneged to get myself to 2 cups decaff a day then I drink green tea which is full of antioxcidents and can be classed as part of you daily fluid intake but it does contain caffine but no where as much as normal tea, did try to cut caffine out completly but found very hard.

Sending big hugs to those I have missed    

Will do proper personnals when I get caught up with you all

Afm - Work keeping me very busy, on day 8 of my 10 days going little    with tiredness now, almost called it a day on TX as got fed up with be bounced around by the clinics and GP surgery, but hopefully should be sorted this week.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies!
I am having a relaxing lunch after I unexpectedly managed to sort out quite a few pending things this morning.

*Trace* - wow, all set to start! I can easily imagine the emotions you are going through   . As other girls say I would make an effort to reduce coffee. At the moment I am down to 1 espresso in the morning on working days, otherwise I would be grumpy all day.

*Princess* - hi! So sorry about your sad news  , but it's good that you managed to get back into the game after all.

*Fred* - I can imagine how cross country in the rain left an imprint on you... however we are keen walkers, so a bit of rain won't put us off too much! (IF it is a bit!)
I love your eggs chat! I am giving it a go!   I am telling them jokes to show them how funny parents they would have.
Mmm, I am sure that you had better plans for Saturday rather than having a drunk couple crashing at your place. 2 PINTS of G&T? Ah, these young people who don't need to worry about reducing their chances of conceiving! (or maybe they worry the other way round  )

*Loopy* - Hi, hope you are doing fine! I had also googled scouse... sounds good!

*Sarah* - great that yoy enjoyed working with French&Saunders. I had always wondered how Dawn French is in real life! Hope the next days will be less stressful for you. Look after yourself, will you?   

*Trying* - hi! good to see you here!
I hadn't realised that your jobs were so different: as you put it, it does sound like publishing is the one for the soul, and the current one the one for the mortgage!
And how do sofa repairs fit into this?  
Fingers crossed for your symptoms to be the right ones!!!     

*Dixie* - mmm, I guess that when you have a child everyone wants to give you advice, and it gets difficult when that person happens to be professionally involved! However, it was lovely that she e-mailed you afterwards.

*Huggies* - great that they are looking after you properly and that the little bean is doing well.

*Winegum* - Hi sweetie  , thanks for the thought (and for sharing the crown of Queen of Personals), but I wouldn't be so optimistic! I am only happy that the parameters were good this time so that I cannot say that we should have tried harder to improve our chances at IUI before moving on to IVF. And then, we'll see!
Oh, our holiday place. It is on the Lizard peninsula, and the name starts with G I believe (sounds like a treasure hunt!  ).
The August wedding is "only" number 3. and it will be the 3rd week in August. The potential number 4 couple has decided that they'll do a very private thing (only they and their mums) as at the moment they only want to sort out the "official" side of it: they are going to have a child in October, and in our very secular country a child who is born to an unmarried couple has fewer rights than the child of an "official" couple. Isn't that crazy?  
I think you are right to close two days without getting carried away by the business logic - you need time to yourselves! So do you have many visitors? We have had some occasions when we had to put our foot down and say "right, the B&B is now closed and we won't have any visitors for at least one month!"  . Some visitors are great, but some just believe they are staying at a hotel and not at the home of people who have to go to work!
I am also treating myself to big glasses of water  , or of fruit juice when I am feeling decadent. The other day we were invited at some friends' and I did have half a glass of wine though!

*Beanie* - phew! nearly over! once you are recovered you will also see things under a brighter light about being bounced from one doctor to another.

Ok, break over! back to do something useful!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls 

*Huggies* - how reassuring to be monitored throughout the pregnancy, scans every four weeks!  It feels like such a looong time from the 20 wk scan until I get to see the little one again, but that won't be the case for you!  Great that you've found a new home 

*Winegum* -  glad that you're feeling super positive!     

*Beanie* - you must be sooo ready for a break!!! Hope the problem with clinic/GP will be sorted soon, sounds like a hassle you don't need right now. 

*Commutergirl* - if a child has parents who are married they have more rights  Yep that sounds a little crazy!  Have a lovely holiday 

Afm I'm off on holiday tomorrow morning so won't be on here for weeks!!!  I know I'll have lots of catching up when I get back  Hoping and  praying for more  !!

Big hugs to everyone 

Dixie
xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Was getting a bit worried that if I didn't post tonight then would be even more to catch up on tomorrow and as out for dinner with my best friend later (usual Wednesday night date!) I thought I would o a quick post now   

Huggies - not envying you the hot Boston weather. I was there a month ago as we went to Cape Cod for 2 weeks and just had 1 day in Boston and it was so hot   Really surprised as thought June would still be just warm but love the city and Cape Cod was amazing too so little bit jealous that you are living out there   And great healthcare treatment by the sounds of things if you get to go every 4 weeks. Hopefully this means you can enjoy the pregnancy a bit more as they will be keeping a close eye on you so not so much time to worry   

kdb - saw from your signature that you are hoping to be starting IVF in Sept/Oct. Really hope that is the case as likely it will be the same for me too so would be nice to have a cycle buddy   

sarah - hope you didn't have such a long work day today but at least it sounds as if you enjoy it especially the F&S day so not so bad. Have you got your hols planned? Also are you still going for acupuncture now? My therapist is ok but I guess not how I imagined although was still feeling calm until today when HR messed up (was not the words I used at the time) the payroll again   More serene again now   

princess - good luck with the basting tomorrow         

loopy - hope you are still taking it easy and I assure you however much you wish you were back at work, after a few days you would be happy to be at home! Keep up the baking   

trying - can't believe you are waiting to start your 3rd IUI as well. When is AF due? Mine should be around 28th so only a week to go now and I am like you, wanting to be injecting again which can not be a good sign of our mental health   Maybe we can be cycle buddies and go crazy on the 2ww together   

tk - I gave up caffeine for my last cycle and seemed to help the follies grow although that could have been the drugs too I guess! Last night I was reading the Zita West book about diet and there is a specific bit on caffeine. She said that half a cup of tea had been shown to be beneficial but not to have any more. She also said after that to stick to herbal teas like peppermint but not to have more than 1 cup a day of any type. The nutritionist said to me that 2 cups of tea a day was ok, one normal and one green but no more even though moved to decaff. Guess it is all up to the individual though and I have moved to 1 cup decaf tea and 1 cup herbal per day for next cycle but not going to give up my square of dark choc this time   

dixie - think your mil discussion will be the same way mine goes when we get our BFP only my mum will be joining in too   Luckily not at the same time though as my mum is not keen on my inlaws or outlaws as she calls them but loves my DH so not too bothered as I feel similar! Anyway enjoy your hols and forget about what everyone else thinks. You will be a great mum and that's all that matters   

winegum - can't quite believe how much you wrote about the dark chocolate and bit worried you are an addict   What would you do if DH hid it I did give mine up for a month so think I could cope a bit longer than you   So hard giving up treats though and I make sure I have nothing in the house now or I will eat it as it is calling out to me   I am only allowed 2 squares if I have enough points at the end of the day but will be thinking of you as well now when I'm having mine   Mentioning Lambrini brings back memories although have to say as a teen we drank Taboo. Don't think they even make that any more!!! Make sure you get those teens running round for you so you can have lunch as more important for you to eat well   

beanie - Only 2 more days of work left for you before a nice break   Make sure you take the time to relax and have some quality time with DH as then hopefully the bouncing between clinic and gp will fade into the background and your positivity will return     Sending you some just in case though           

commutergirl - hope you are only telling those embryos good jokes or they may stay in there for longer than the 9 months due to the cheesy mum awaiting for them on the outside    Not sure what your singing is like but I will not be letting DH do any near me once we get a BFP or the baby will never some out due to threat of sore ears    Hope you have a great trip to Cornwall and get to enjoy some walks in the sun. I see you are going right to the tip so should be nice and relaxing. However if you want a posh afternoon tea with a great view, we went to the Headland hotel at Newquay. The view is amazing and you can watch all the surfers on fistral beach. They also do light meals there so could also go for lunch or early dinner   

Hi to anyone I have missed and hope you are having a good week    

AFM - not much happening except email from nutritionist to say my Vitamin D level was very low so now have drops for that too!! Probably to do with the fact I stay out of the sun as can suffer with heat rash but guess I should try and enjoy it a bit more   Hopefully only 1 more week before I get on the rollercoaster again and really excited...yes I know   and sure 2ww will be usual nightmare although maybe not with the acupuncture...we shall wait and see   

Have a fun evening all x x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

am very impressed with all the pwsonald and posts, thnak you Winegum for the vote of confidence.
No personals for me today as very flat .
This was happened today..

We had a setback and was gutted but at least its only by a month..





































Today ARI called and said DH has to take in a sample so it can be frozen to be used as a back up incase we come across the problem of DH struggling to produce again. It will then be frozen and they will thaw a small amount to test it can survive the thaw and would be good enough to use on transfer day. all this will take about 10 days and he has his appointmnet on Tuesday. so until we get the results that they are happy with it ( and if not will have to do another sample) we cannot start the medication which in turn now means it will be ANOTHER cycle to wait which will be about 3o days time . i know its not the end of the world but so had my heart set on 26th July. And in fairness we were not told fully about this happening.

so not a great day, however as still grateful/thankful?? we have this chance still remaining  . unsure of where the strength of us ladies comes from.??
so early nite for me though be hard to sleep with my head going crazy with thoughts

Love Trace

Hugs to all you lovely ladies that give me my strength


----------



## Huggies

Oh Trace, I am so sorry          
I can totally understand how you feel - I was 2 days off my first down-regging jab when I got told my TSH levels were too high and treatment had to be abandoned before IVF could begin.  I waited 3 cycles to start and it was the most disappointing part of my whole journey - as the clinic should have been testing my TSH each month rather than 8 months later.
I really hope all goes well for DH, but as you say, it is a disappointing set back when you have geared yourself all up for it.

xxxxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!


Just a quickie from me tonite as shattered - again! LOL!


Had a call from clinic today. They are one nurse down this week, so have moved my scan forward to tomorrow afternoon - YIKES!!! I am excited but nervous in equal measure!


I am       that little bean shows a healthy heartbeat, but they have already said that depending on conception date, they may have to do another scan next week. 


Please, please let my little bean still be sticky and healthy - i'm still having cramps and odd wave of nausea so guess that's all good signs!


Will love you and leave you for tonite and will let you know tomorrow how i've got on - and i'll do personals too.


Nite lovely ladies - and take care


Cxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies
I have finally decided to join you. (Thank you Winegum for the PM last week).

Cat ­ - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope that your little bean is behaving him/herself. 

Tkbearlowly - I'm sorry you've got to wait to get started,  but it's best they check your DH sperm before you actually need it. Waiting's all we seem to do, isn't it!

Fred73 - are you IUI-ing next cycle? I hope your Vitamin D levels improve. 

Dixie13 - I've not met you before, but happy holidays! 

Commutergirl - how's your 2ww treating you? 

Beanie_1 - it sounds like you are working like a trouper hun! I hope you get to have a well earned rest at the end of your 10 day stint. 

Winegun - Scones and clotted cream sounds divine!  Thank you for the PM last week. It made me feel very loved!

Huggies - your OB-GYNAE appointment sounds like it went on for ever! You must be so pleased that they are keeping such a close eye on you though.  

Loopylisa - I hope your bubbas are behaving themselves!   

Tryingx3 - I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better. It looks like we might be cycle buddies in August. Fingers crossed for us hun.   

Princess29 - We've not bet before either, but I hope that oyu are feeling better today, and that your catch up with your LTTTC buddy goes well!   

Scaralooloo - I hope that you and your bean are well.   

Sorry to anyone I've missed!

AFM - I have been feeling very low for the past few weeks, and have tried to keep away from everyone and everything - including my FF's.  I'm pretty sure you all know how it is. A bit of an update&#8230;still on our month off from IUI and hoping to have our last funded IUI on my next cycle at the beginning of August. I have kinda lost faith in the whole IUI process recently and at one point even tried to convince myself that I didn't want children as much as thought I did and that just stopping TTC now would be for the best. Needless to say that attitude lasted up until I saw a mother and her baby at work, where I promptly burst into tears and hid myself in the loo until my puffy eyes had gone down! 

Anyway my DH, who is bizarrely still putting up with me and my horrendous highs and lows, has persuaded me that we had might as well use our "free" IUI and IVF cycles that we still have. I am due AF in 11 days so need to find my PMA by then!

Anyways, I'm off to bed! A good book and a snugly duvet! 

Take care all, Am


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I can't believe it - I have ticked all items off my pre-holiday to-do list! I guess that tonight I'll remember about something very important I have forgotten about  
I only have to pop into a bookstore to buy some holiday supplies!

*Dixie* - have a great holiday!  Yep - in some Italian regions children of unmarried couples are at the bottom of the waiting lists for nurseries, etc. So much for "the sins of the father shall be visited upon the son"! (I had to look up the Bible quote as I only knew it in Italian...)  . as a married person I simply find it outrageous.

*Fred* - good that you reminded me about the singing; I'd better forget about it for a while!  And I'll also be careful about my jokes... although DH is more dangerous in that sense.  
Thanks for the holiday tip!
Looks like you will start your next round while I am away. I keep everything crossed for you!     

*Cat* - how did the scan go?

*Trace* - sorry that you have to postpone when you were all set to go so soon. I really hope it is for a good cause and wish you the best of luck.  

*Amethyst* - good to see you here! Sorry to hear you are feeling down. We have all had those moments (or at least *I* have!), and many times I tried to convince myself that my life without children is better (I didn't believe myself though). I still often think "what's the point for it all? I did it three times and it didn't work, why should it work now?". But it does work, and we need to remember this (as several girls on this thread can testify) Yes, brush up that PMA and get it ready for your next cycle!!!  

Hi to all the lovely ladies! I'll read you after the 1st of August, by which time I should know whether we have been successful this time. I'll probably need some shoulder-patting...

Big hugs and pumpkins!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Trace*, very sorry to hear about your setback.   But it's better that everything is perfect before you put your body through the IVF, so a month is a small price to pay, relatively speaking. Think of that healthy little result  And take time to treat yourself as much as you can in the meantime!  

*Amethyst* (very good to see you again!) and *Fred*, I am due around 27th-28th, same as you, Fred, (though with the miscarriage it may take longer). Am, when are you due? In any case, I suggest we create a super strong invincible cycle buddy trio. We need all the positive vibes we can get our hands on.   *Fred*, in the sun now with you lady -- if you can find any that is!

*Cat*, hope the scan goes well. Don't be nervous, we are all behind you! Make sure you tell us how it was ASAP  I can't wait to hear how amazing it is.

*Commutergirl*, are you getting in holiday mood yet? All this talk of places to see in Cornwall is giving me itchy feet! I think I shall check out my options this evening. And the furniture restoring is my publishing replacement. 

*Beanie*, is it time to rest yet Blimey, girlie, you must be exhausted. I hope you will not expected to do such mega stints when you are pregnant!

*Winegum*, did you ever find an answer to your spotting question?

*Huggies*, hello  Glad to hear things are going well.

*Dixie*, have a lovely holiday! Three weeks sounds wonderful!

AFM: going to use my lunchtime to plant a cute little houseleek for every one of our bellies on our green roof.

Big hugs to everyone.
XXX


----------



## tkbearlowey

Thank you all lovely ladies for your comments and thoughts.
Its incredible what 24 hours does to you, as am feeling a whole lot better and have somehow !! managed to turn the neagatives around to positives.
Trying you are so right , in what is an extra month as we have to be so sure we have a frozen sample and a good 1 at that. Couldnt possibly go through what we went through on our 2nd IUI when getting a sample was a problem.
Se we have booked a hotel in Aberdeen for Monday night ( to relax ), ready to get the sample on Tuesday morning. on our last IUI we did that and getting sample was no problem so hope it will go the same way again.
So look forward to next cycle so can crack on and get our dream.

love to you all and will get back to personals in a couple of days

love Trace 

xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies! Hope you are all well

*Winegum* - how r u getting on with metformin? Any better with the spotting hun?

*Tkbearlowey* - glad you are feeling better and looking forward to your next cycle. Hope you have a lovely relaxing evening in Aberdeen on Monday and you have a fab sample on tuesday.

*Commutergirl* - well done with the packing! At least if it's anything major you forget, you can buy it! Cornwall you're going to isn't it? I love it down there, although haven't been there for years. Hope the weather stays good for you and that you have a lovely relaxing time.  that you come back to a 

*Amethyst* - sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Please don't give up hope of the tx working for you. Easy for me to say, I know, but being on this site is fab as you can see all the people it does work for. Keep thinking that you will have a baby and it will happen. Sending you  and lots of    

*Huggies* - Blimey what a busy time of it you had at the hosp?! Glad you had the reassurance of seeing bubba again with a strong heartbeat 

*Fred73* - how r u doing? I found acupuncture helped me - hope it does you too 

*Dixie *- hope you have a fab holiday! Enjoy

*Beanie* - Hi honey. How are you getting on? Still feeling tired?

*Loopy* - how are you doing my lovely? Hope you are still resting and letting everyone wait on you hand and foot 

*Scaraloo* - your meeting with F&S sounds fab. I've always imagined them to be down to earth. You better get on to the Gary Barlow situation- I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE him and my bf says I am allowed to sleep with him when I meet him  lol!!! Hope you and bean are safe and well - take care of yourself.

Hi to anyone else i've missed - hope you are well too.

AFM - well had the scan today and when measured, they dated me at 6 wk 1d and length was 4mm. I burst into tears when I saw heartbeat - and was flabbergasted when they showed me there are 2 pregnancies!!!!! One yoke sack clearly shows a heartbeat with the bean measuring 4mm and the other one they couldn't see clearly if there was a heartbeat. So........ back next thursday for another scan to check everything is ok. I am so relieved there was a heartbeat and can start to relax a little now 

Take care lovely ladies

Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sadly just quick post, as prob won't get back on until the weekend possibly..

Hope you all have lovely weekend, commutergirl and dixie have lovely holidays..

One more day to go, got DH tick list sent to clinic so going to call them tommorrow to see if they have recieved it.

Big Hugs to you all


----------



## loopylisa73

Cat...... does that mean your having twins too?  Oh wow xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news but I just wanted to let you know that we've lost our baby, went for a private scan which showed that there  was no longer a heartbeat. Words can't describe the feeling of devastation that we're going through at the moment, I don't understand why life can be so cruel. 

I'm going to take myself off here for a while but I just  wanted to thank you all for your continuous support and love over the months I've been on here. You girls are truly amazing and I wish each and everyone of you all the joy and happiness that you so rightly deserve.

Not really sure where this road takes me and DH now as I am truly exhausted by everthing. I'm sorry if I've upset anyone  or caused any uneccassary worry that was never my intention.

With love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Sarah - I am so so sorry     I have no words that will help you just now but I feel so devastated for you and why life can be so cruel   .  My thoughts are with you and DH and I really hope you take the time to grieve and support each other.  Be kind to yourself and sending hug hugs across the atlantic


----------



## amethyst_uk

Sarah - I'm so sorry.    I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.  Take good care of yourselves.  We are here when you need us.


----------



## loopylisa73

Sarah..............   For the first time in a long time i dont know what to say, all i can say is me and DH are sending such big hugs and love your way xxx

     

Take care love

Loops xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh my god, Sarah! I am so very very sorry.


----------



## kdb

Dear Sarah    Thinking of you and your DH   xoxoxo


----------



## tkbearlowey

Sarah,

So sorry, really don't know what to say. send you lots of       to you and Dh

Thinking of you

Trace
xx


----------



## joeyrella

sarah i'm so sorry to hear that you've lost your baby.  there are no words to make you feel better but just to let you know i'm devastated for you and you're in my thoughts,
x x x x x x


----------



## cat1608

Sarah


I am so very sorry honey to hear your news. I wish there was something I could do or say to help you and make your pain go away.


Please know we are all here for you and thinking of you both.


Sending you loads of hugs and kisses xxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Darling Sarah, my heart aches for you and dh.  I'm so very sorry.  You are both so much in my thoughts now and will be in the coming weeks.  I find myself completely stuck for words......


----------



## fred73

Sarah - sooo sorry to see your news        really shocked so can't even begin to imagine how you feel        Thinking of you and your DH. Look after each other and we are all here for you when you need us x x


----------



## Beanie3

Sarah - I'm so sorry to see your news     , no word's could describe how you are feeling, you are both in my thoughts  xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Sarah im so so sorry, I went through the same in April so if you would like to msg me feel free. Its just horrible and so sad. my thoughts are with you hunny. xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Well just thought id share as I was googling last night about the progesterone im having to take and found out that if you dont produce enough of this naturally then it can actually cause infertility, which is something I never knew! 

Apparently the egg can actually fertilize but because your body hasnt produced enough progesterone to make the lining of the womb thicker it wont actually implant and you have a MC as such without knowing  Also says that this is the biggest problem if you have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.

This really strikes a cord with me after everything as it wasnt until my MC that it was mentioned, and then only because we MC so late, if it have been earlier and we hadnt seen a heartbeat (normal in most cases) it would have been put down to cromosones and it wouldnt have been picked up on at all. Im just amazed that so many people go through this when something as simple as taking some pessaries could help. 

Anyway though I would share as if anyone is struggling with unexplained fertility it might be worth speaking to your clinic about if they are not offering this to you already.

Im hoping as well this means we have more chance of our eggs sticking this time as it explains so much to me that I have some hope. 

Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

thats very interesting princess, never knew that either.

Thats me all packed and off to ARI again for our appointment tomorrow, the big sperm freeze to see if DH' d will freeze alright.    that it does so does not delay us any longer,

chat soon

Trace
xxxxx


----------



## princess29

I know it I thought so! 

Good luck tommorrow Trace. xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladie's

Princess - That info is very interesting to know, thank you.

Trace - Good luck for tommorrow    

Sarah - You are in my thought's      xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone - just a quickie as I have visitors and have just snuck on while they are putting their baby to bed! I'll be back on soon with more personals but good luck with the sample *tk. *
*Cat1608* OMG...another set of twins on the thread? Really hope Thursday's scan goes well  
*Princess *- very interested in what you were saying about progesterone and I find myself thinking why the hell don't they give us more of it. My problem is hormonal and I don't doubt I culd do with more progesterone support. There is a very interesting thread about this very thing on the unexplained board which you might be interested in if you haven't already found it.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0
Bye for now
Love 
WG xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi everyone - I hope you are all keeping well.


I have a bit of a query - I am at the stage that I am willing to try absolutely anything to get my final IUI to work!  I have noticed that my lining is only about 5mm on basting day, and even though I am told by the nurse that this is ok, I am not so sure.    I have read somewhere that selenium is supposed to help thicken up the lining so have just been out and bought some brazil nuts (chocolate coated as I can't stand nuts!) to eat during stimming (hopefully next week if AF is on time).  


My query is - will the Brazil nuts possibly help and how many a day should I be force-feeding myself! lol!   


Sorry about the "all about me" post....I will make it up to you!   


Am x


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Ameythst

I also had concerns about my lining, on my 1st IUI it was 6mm, as I struggled to eat Brazil nuts, I got told about Selenium tablets from Holland & Barrett, took those on my last 2 IUI's and my lining 9mm both times. Don't need to appologise for thr me post hunni 

Hope this helps a little xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Thank Beanie - you will never know how pleased it made me to read that taking selenium increased your lining - I think my DH thinks I'm losing the plot! lol!  


How much selenium did you take per day?  50ug or 200ug?  Is is possible to take too much?


Thank you!


----------



## Beanie3

Ameythest - I take 200ug a day which I was told is ok to take xx


----------



## loopylisa73

amethyst_uk said:


> Hi everyone - I hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> I have a bit of a query - I am at the stage that I am willing to try absolutely anything to get my final IUI to work! I have noticed that my lining is only about 5mm on basting day, and even though I am told by the nurse that this is ok, I am not so sure.  I have read somewhere that selenium is supposed to help thicken up the lining so have just been out and bought some brazil nuts (chocolate coated as I can't stand nuts!) to eat during stimming (hopefully next week if AF is on time).
> 
> My query is - will the Brazil nuts possibly help and how many a day should I be force-feeding myself! lol!
> 
> Sorry about the "all about me" post....I will make it up to you!
> 
> Am x


Just wanted to say i went through a 75g bag (sometimes more) of brazil nuts and walnuts a week!! i really dont know if it helped, i was eating them cos i love them (dont like the choccy covered ones tho)

xxx Loops xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Just want to say , Sarah if you are reading but not posting,  we love ya hunnie     

How is everyone? 

Just a quickie as gonna have a early night, (first day back at work) im knackered lol
Had a scan on friday bubbas are both ok (phew) sonographer said one is shy, avoiding the camera, the other is an acrobat or a bungee jumper!!!!  was everywere and soo bloody quick too! i see we will have our hands full....

Love to all   

Loops xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

I was going to post on friday but really sad with sarah's news and guessing we are all feeling the same    Thought I would post tonight though but still thinking of Sarah     

amethyst - looks like trying, you and me will be cycling together so will be good to have someone to share the crazy 2ww with    Regarding selenium, just checked the Zita West book which is becoming like my bible at the mo    and she said no more than 3 brazil nuts a day due to other chemicals in them but other foods to consider are seafood, eggs, garlic, onions, broccoli, mushrooms and asparagus. Maybe some other things you could consider. When are you due to start

trying - our other cycle buddy. How are the huseleeks?   

tkbear - hope the sperm freeze goes well and all is    to move forward   

cat - great news on the scan and looking forward to hearing on thursday if you are going to have your hands full even more   

beanie - hope you enjoyed your well deserved weekend off after all those days working   

commutergirl - hope you are enjoying the hols and the weather is being kind to you   

princess - thanks for all the info on progesterone and    this makes all the difference for you this time      

winegum - how are things going? just having my peppermint tea and dark choc so thinking of you   

loopylisa - great news on the scan    My friend has twins and the little boy is into everything and is always getting into mischief whereas her little girl just watches him! Maybe it's going to be the same for you   

Hi to dixie, joeyrella, kdb, huggies and anyone else I have missed. Hope you all ok    

AFM - my supposedly quiet weekend seemed to be really busy. 2nd acupuncture was ok and feel relaxed going there so going to keep going then did shopping, power walk, cooking,  cleaning, cycling, washing - all those exciting weekend jobs. Not!    Before I knew it Monday had arrived and back at work. Now just wanting AF to start so can start tx again and see if all this extra stuff helps    

Hope you all having a good evening x


----------



## kdb

Hi Amethyst - as Fred says, 2-3 Brazil nuts a day is all you need.  I've read that one nut = approx 110ug (micrograms).  Can you chop them up and add to your cereal?  That's how I have mine (although I lovvvvvvvvvvve nuts).

If you can keep your belly and lower back warm, that will help blood flow to your womb and can help thicken your lining - eg, 5-10 mins with a wheat bag or hot water bottle, and only up to the day of basting.

Also, keep your fluids up.

Last thing, can't remember if you are a gym bunny, but reduce the amount and intensity of exercise - you want the energy and blood flow to be where it matters, rather than your other bits and bobs being exercised.

Good luck!


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is ok?

Winegum, thanks for the link, it really does interest me, im sure this is the root of our problems so im hoping now we will be able to get somewhere! It defo would be worth mentioning for you. xxx

Loopylisa, fantastic news hun, im so pleased for you!! xxx

Fred73, fingers crossed all you hard work pays off for you hun. xxx

AFM, Just trying not to crazy during the TWW, I heard that the pesseries can mimic pregnancy? Not sure if thats correct or not? xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Princess, yes the effects of the progesterone pessaries (and indeed the HCG trigger shot) are similar to pg s/e - eg, bloating, tender (.Y.) etc. but that's not to say the IUI hasn't worked


----------



## princess29

Thanks kd, just trying to keep that in mind! Arrhh 2WW is so hard!


----------



## Huggies

Hi Ladies,

Sarah - still thinking of you too honey!!      Really hope you are back with good news soon xxxxx

Princess29 - 2WW sucks!!!!    Unfortunately as Kdb says, the pessaries can mimic symptoms so hang on in there!!  I told the nurse on the day of embryo transfer that my boobs were so sore and big and that I had never had this during treatment before - she said this is a great sign and if they continue to feel that way - even better!!!  Good Luck xxxxx

Kdb - hope you are well my love xxxxx

fred - Yes, weekends are never long enough are they? Hope AF arrives for you soon xxxx

Loops - fab news on your scan - I think with 2 babies you will definitely have your hands full xxxxx

Am - good luck with the brazil nuts, etc and hope you get a good result for your lining xxx

Cat - sorry I couldn't congratulate you properly last week!!! OMG TWINS!!!!! amazing and so delighted for you, how are you feeling?

beanie_1 - hope you are well my love and enjoying some rest after your work marathon!!! xxxx

Hi to everyone else and hope you are well.  Nothing much new with me - feeling not bad, just tired from long working days and looking forward to next lot of scans/tests in 2 weeks time to make sure all is still okay.  Still not really told anyone - still trying to organise a trip home in August to share the news with our families.

Huggies
xxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Sarah, thinking of you too ,not sure what else I can say as nothing with take your
pain away xx


Huggies , can understand why you keeping quiet about your news, however it really 
something to shout about. Good luck with your scans     



Princess, 2ww is as you say, just pure torture, just enjoy what you can and I will be  xx 
for you.


Kdb, hope you are well   


Fred, must say am so impressed with all you are doing, huge effort from you so hang in 
there and keep going. Accupuncture is something I have thought about but cant afford it 
at the moment so trying everything else that is possible for me. Well done you, won't be 
too long and wanting AF  to arrive is such a crazy thing on our road. I went through the 
same and even though I knew it was coming still had tiniest bit of hope. Its here now 
and now waiting again


Loops, great news about your scan.  At least you have 1 quiet 1 . MAYBE !. They might 
both be loud ones xx haha


Beanie, hoping you got some relaxing time now  


Winegum, hi , how are you keeping. Waiting again xx


joeyrella, hope all well for you and you not too tired.


Cat, how wonderful, another set of twins on here, so much hope for us all, hope your 
scan goes well on Thursday  


commutergirl , 1st August not too far away now. For you , its torture though from
when I last did the 2ww. positve thoughts though   


am , nice to chat to you on here now. This thread is just great, so much happens though


Dixie, hope you well   


Trying , thinking of you, have you got your next IUI date yet? xx


if i have forgotten anyone, hi from me. its so hard to keep up with all the goings on.

AFM.. today went to ARI for DH's sample to be frozen, as we stayed in hotel and we were relaxed it all went very well and delivered to the hosp. MY DH was very humourous as he was chatting to his sample saying this was his kid ( s) 1st trip on a bus. They tell us you have to chat from the beginning to you baby and that he did, I actually ended up doing the same as the sample was between my boobs en route keeping warm.
now we have to wait till Friday to see if it froze well. we were very positive and the lab lady said to us most men that freeze a sample as back up very rarely need to use it as can usually produce on day as pressure is off knowing we have frozen sample.hope thats us too.
Feeling very good and   . so my date to start IVF now will be 21 August all going to plan as long as the freeze goes well.    

Love Trace


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

I just want to thank you all for your information on the whole brazil nut thing!  I have actually found that I am liking the taste of chocolate coated ones (probably coz they taste of chocolate and not of nut!) so am very pleased!

I am going to take some additional B6 complex too - I've heard that helps with something, but can't remember what off hand!  I've goggled so much my brain has gone fuzzy!

Have any of you tried acupuncture?  What did you think?

Have a good day!


----------



## princess29

Huggies your right it does suck!! Keep thinking did I have this last time, but the silly thing is because we got PG naturally and during a break in tx I wasnt looking out for anything! Good luck with your scans hunny. 

tkbearlowey, wonderful news, wishing lots ofluck on Friday! 

AFM. ive been having little on and off cramps, not painful but just a feeling every so often, do the pesseries do this? xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Trace - Great news on the sample front, keeping everything crossed for Friday   

Winegum - How are you sweetie   

Loopy - Lovely news about your scans, apparently the doc thought my mum was only carrying one as they could never find my heart beat, even though mum kept saying she was sure it was twins, didn't find me until few weeks before she was due lol, Was very tiny baby..

Huggies - Can understand why you are being quite about your news, but hopefully you can shout it from the rooftops soon hunni 

Cat - hope your scan goes well on Thursday, oohh another set twins   

Fred - How are you hunni   

Sarah - You and DH are in my thoughts sweetie     

Hello Princess, Kdb, Joeyrella, Dixie, Trying, Commutergirl sending you lots hugs and positive vibes    

Afm - Had lovely weekend with DH well needed, was bit naughty and got little drunk at friends birthday, but considering hardly touched drop in over 2 years quite pleased with myself. Just want to scream just spoke to clinic to check they got DH GP paper work and the lady said really sorry but your file is gone and no note left to say who has taken it but also nothing to say if paper work received arrrgghhh have promised to call by end of day to let me know what is happening. Clinic finely called me back at 11.30 to say they got documents and we are booked in to see consultant on the 11th August.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello everyone.
Just a very brief posting from me. I hope you are all OK. Everyone seems to be taking positive steps.
*Amethyst *and *Fred*, my period started yesterday, so I am going in for the first scan tomorrow. IUI no 3 here we come, will have the dates tomorrow. Are you guys nearly there?

To everyone else, the houseleeks planted for our fat bellies are looking strong and beautiful. They are taking root in the rather shallow soil of my study roof. Enough inappropriate metaphors. Back tomorrow with personals.

Love to all, looking forward to the weekend.
XXXX


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Beanie, sounds like you had a nice weekedn, sometimes it does us good to relax and have some fun! Good luck for the 11th August keeping my fingers crossed for you hunny. 

trying, trying, trying, so sorry you got AF, but goof luck for your next cycle.

Just wondering if anyone else knows about the cramps? I had them before getting my BFP last time but dont want to get my hopes up incase its the pesserys causing in now. Also (yep my mind is in overdrive!) do I have test on Thurs or can I just wait until im late to test? Or will I not get AF due to the pessarys? 

Sorry for the questions, its my 1st IUI!! xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - the pessarys can hold of AF, they did with me on all my IUI's..really hoping the cramps are good sign


----------



## princess29

Thanks beanie, oh really hope so too, they arn't painfull just niggley   that it means good things! So I would be better of testing then, I hate POAS, but I supose if I get a BFN then I just stop pesserys and then get AF?


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - Normally AF arrives 2/3 days after you have stopped the pesseries, kepping everything crossed for you hunni    

Trying - good luck for the scan tommorrow, really hope this is the one for you   

Beanie xx


----------



## princess29

Thanks again beanie!! xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

*Trying* - good luck with your scan tomorrow. My AF is due on Sunday. I'm hoping that it comes early though!

*Princess29* - I hope that cramping isn't bothering you too much. Fingers crossed for test day.

*Beanie* - Wow - not long until your appointment now! What a palaver getting your paperwork to the right place at the right time! Having a few glasses of wine is always a good thing though - we need it for stress relief!

*Tkbearlowey* - I'm glad the freeze has gone well so far. Hopefully they won't be necessary though and your DH can deliver the goods fresh on the day. At least the stress will be off of him now knowing there is a back-up plan! Good luck hun.

*Huggies* - not long until your scan day now! How exciting!

*Kdb* - thanks for all the advice on lining thickness. The brazils are going down nicely and I have my wheatbag on standby for when I start stimming again. I hope you are well. 

*Fred* - what a busy weekend you had! I know what it's like though - I ended up re-arranging the contents of my kitchen cupboards! When's AF due? How are you finding the acupuncture? I'm considering it, but the studies I read all have differing conclusions - some say it helps and some say its placebo effect as we are less stressed. What do you think as someone who has it? It's so expensive!

*Loopy* - I'm really glad your twins are well!

*Winegum* - how are you?

*Cat* - congrats on the twins hun!

*Scaralooloo* - still thinking of you hun. Hope you are ok.

AFM - the brazils are going down nicely now - I feel like they are a bit of a treat! Bizarre! Just waiting for AF, due sunday fingers crossed and then off we go again!

xx


----------



## fred73

Hi everyone

Very quick post as work manic and personal life not much better! My mum is arriving this afternoon for a couple of days with a friend   

anyway just wated to say to Trying that my AF also started yesterday and I have my 1st scan tomorrow so looks like we are going to be very in sync this cycle! Lets hope that's a good sign   Just wondered what day you normally ovulate though  as last 2 times I have been basted on day 17 which I know is quite late so expecting you to be before.   this is going to be the one for both of us   

Hope everyone else ok and will do more personals later or tomorrow.
Take care x x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Folks,

Very quick post as at work, ARI called me today, DH's sample   thawed out very well, 70% concentration and 39% mobilty so very very happy with this result  .
Obviously, we are hopeful we won't need this as hope to do fresh on the day, but its a fantastic back up. Feel so happy and that wee bit closer to our dream. So i think i will be starting the pill around 21 August. so thats only 23 days away !!

Off to Bingo tonight with girls from work, my my , my life is so exciting eh. actaully i love Bingo!!

Hope you are all enjoying your Thursday.

Love 
Trace
xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello Everyone  
I'm glad to see that the thread is still thriving. Sorry I haven't been on for a while - just been busy 

*Beanie:* I see you got through your work marathon and had a nice relaxing weekend as a reward. Glad the paperwork is finally where it is supposed to beand you can now look forward to your appointment very soon.  I didn't know you were a twin - is that the sister who conceived with IUI? I have felt very much the same as you re: drinking. Sometimes it does more good than harm to indulge I think.  
*Commutergirl:* Hello holidaygirl  or  ?? I hope you have had a lovely time in Cornwall. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it. I was lucky to get treated to a long personal from you last time! Thank you. We don't actually have that many visitors ourselves, but my two brothers and their families stay at my parents' house (much more room there) a couple of miles away, so we are always going there for meals or having them here etc. We have been in this house a year and we have still got an empty spare bedroom! We must buy a sofa bed soon, as dh and I didn't have a very comfortable weekend last weekend as we gave our room to our friends (only becasue they have a 7 month old baby) - what generous hosts we are  I've been thinking of you as you approach the end of your 2ww 

*Dixie:* Another holidaygirl - hope you are having a fantastic time. 

*Fred:*  I didn't realise I had come across as an addict. I'm exactly like you - it's having things in the house which is the difficult thing, so I just don't buy stuff. I remember my last Taboo binge - it didn't end well, at about age 16, so I haven't touched the stuff since  I'm really beginning to feel the need for a 3 day weekend too. Have a nice time with your Mum.

*kdb:* Hi honey - I like the way you do boobs - I've just worked out what you do  Hope you are doing OK 

*Princess 29:* How are you doing sweetie? I hope you are OK and not being driven too mad - thinking fo you as you approach the end of your 2ww. 

*tk:* Since I last posted, you have had your setback, done your sample and found out it defrosted OK! The setback is a bummer - there is nothing worse for IF women to be presented with a preventable delay. You start off thinking that a month won't hurt, but one month here and there soon adds up to nine months. However, you seem to have bounced back a bit with the news of the sample - surely nothing can delay you now? I really hope not.  Enjoy your bingo and hope you win something 

*Amethyst:* Welcome to the thread honey! Your description of your mental state rung a bell with me. I find it very easy to get unsettled during tx breaks and often think about jacking it in, especially if I haven't been in contact with the clinic for a while or I am waiting for AF to turn up (could be days and days) and as for convincing myself I don't want kids, I can honestly say that half the time I have no idea what I want or why I am doing this, I just know that I am doing it.  I have lost sight of everything else. BTW, my nurses always told me 7mm-9mm is the ideal lining so I think you are doing the right thing taking supplements just to give it a bit of extra support 

*Loops:* Great news about your scan - funny how your bubbas' personalities are already showing through!

*Cat1608*: What news of your second scan? Your first one sounds amazing - must be an unforgetable moment to look at the screen and instead of seeing disappointingly small follies, you see.......twins!!!! 

*Huggies:* How's the holiday planning going? At least you have plenty of time to plan exactly how you are going to tell your news 

*Trying: *Good luck this cycle  You're in great company with Amethyst and Fred!

*Scaralooloo:* Don't know if you are lurking but can't leave you out anyway. Thinking of you both and missing your cheerful posts - we will wait as long as it takes 

Everyone I've missed - Hello and have a nice weekend. 

AFM - Well, I got my IVF planning appointment through, and not just the appointment letter, but a folder with loads of forms (including that welfare of the child one which really offends me  ) and information sheets, most of which I have had before  It's on Tuesday 3rd August...that's this Tuesday coming! I don't think I have ever had such a short notice appointment. Needless to say, it's thrown me and I have been in a foul mood ever since I got it  There is something about being inbetween tx which I like  , and that is that you have the anticipation of tx, but you are elevated out of it and therefore have none of the hassle. I'm now dreading the injections, scans, ups, downs, waiting etc. I'm wondering why I'm putting myself through it - I mean, I wouldn't go to a casino and at the roulette table put £3000 on number 23, or even on red or black where I would have a 50% chance. Sorry to be on a downer but I'm all over the place.  I know it does work. I think I'm just getting heartily sick of the whole thing now, but I know I can't give up yet.  I feel like I don't know what I want, I don't know what to think. Does anyone else feel like this? I mean, I've had this lifestyle for so long, I'm actually getting used to it and it's OK, we're happy, it's just the damn TTC which is making life pants.  It's because of that that I can't change career, which I desperately want to do, that's if I don't have a baby, then I want to be at home - I feel so stuck. I just want to be free  That's better! Anyway, enough ranting from me - I'm sure you'll let me off cause I don't inflict it on you too much  
Bye for now everyone and I hope you all have good weekends.
Love
Winegum xxx


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies,


Just a quickie tonite as shattered - good luck to those who are just starting cycles and those who are on 2ww. Sending you loads of    and   .


Sarah - not sure if you are looking in every so often, but you're in my thoughts and all of those on here. Stay strong honey and sending you lots of   


AFM - had scan today and confirmed as non-identical twins!   . Last week there was one clear heartbeat and they weren't sure whether the second pregnancy would be viable, but today 2 clear heartbeats and they have doubled in size over the last week and look like tiny little babies, and not just blobs now!! LOL! 


I am still shattered all the time, not much nausea - yet, and I hope it stays like that! - and now just got to   I get to 12 weeks unscathed with my little beans safe and sound. 


I thought I was 8 weeks friday, but measurements are showing 7 wks 1 day, so only a few days behind what I thought. That will change again though I am sure.


Take care lovely ladies


Cxx


----------



## cat1608

Winegum


No need to apologise. I know what you mean about the time between tx. You can have a "normal" life not taken over by meds and what you should and shouldn't do/have and you are positive that everything is going to be ok.


It's good your appt has come through so soon and i'm sure once you start the cycle you will be fine. It's natural to have doubts - that's how we all feel as ttc is something we think consciously about and think carefully about because of everything we all have to go through, rather than those lucky buggers who look at their DH's and fall pg!!!


Hope you have a relaxing weekend 


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

Aww thanks Cat, fab news about your scan and twins - so exciting!


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Cat - fab news on the scan, so excited for you   

Winegum - I know how you have been feeling, only last week we talked about calling it a day. Wow that is a quick appointment, really want this to be the one for you sweetie. I have a twin brother who is complete opposite of me, blond hair, blue eyes, my sister and him get confused as being the twins lol, she is 8 years older than us.

Commutergirl - How are you, hope your having a lovely holiday and getting plenty of rest, keeping my fingers crossed hunni   

Tkbearlowey - Fab news on the sample, but like you said I'm sure everything will go perfectly on the day.

Sending hugs to those I have missed    

Afm - Had more paper work arrive in the post from new clinic which I'm taking as a good sign, had chat with DH other night and we have agreed that if TX does not work we are going to call it a day, it has been very hard   decision to make but we don't want to throw money at it, it never work, we become very in debt and it puts a massive strain on our marriage.  But we are keeping everything crossed that this will work


----------



## kdb

Cat, congratulations  I would _love_ twins   How fabulous to see them both looking like bubs. Have you told your parents??

WG... lol, if only my boobs looked like that in real life! I completely get what you mean about questioning TTC whilst in-between tx. I have wondered sometimes if we've not gotten pg because actually DH and I are happy as a 'family' of two. I don't feel like there is something missing iykwim. And while I dream of being a mum, it's been a while since I felt a physical yearning inside me for it. What I do feel inside is hurt... and an awful lot of *WHY US?!!*  Perhaps that is overshadowing my maternal desires at the moment?!! As for being 'stuck'... oh yes! If someone told me today that we would never get pg then DH and I would be on the first plane to NZ, buying a house, unpacking our boxes from storage, relaxing with family and friends... getting on with our lives.

Having said all that, you know what, I reckon your enthusiasm and energy for TTC will be reinvigorated after your appt. Remember how good you felt when you saw the consultant? 

Beanie, Dixie, CG, Huggies 

Special hug for Scaraloo xoxo 

Hi and Happy Friday to all the other girls xoxo


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - glad the paperwork has come through and I am keeping everything crossed that this treatment works for you and DH. Such a rollercoaster isn't it and takes over your life. The wonderful thing is though that you've got each other!


KDB - yep it is exciting, but not letting myself get carried away. I'm in a blissful state of denial at the moment LOL!! I have't been telling many people as I am so superstitious. Have seen a great book I want to buy, but I won't until after 12 weeks. On of my best friend's has leant me a book though which is very factual and very good. I haven't got any parents i'm afraid - dad passed 12 years ago and my mum 5 years ago. It's v emotional not having my mum around as i'd love to share this special time with her, but I am blessed in the fact she was an identical twin and I am very close to her sister. So it's like having mum around in many ways.


I'm off for a riverboat shuffle now    - not looking forward to it at all! Got my sick bands at the ready as I feel sea sick on a duck pond!! LOL! Am sure it will be fine though.


Have a lovely weekend ladies - take care and   for you all


Cx


----------



## kdb

Cat - I'm sorry to hear about your parents    DH has lost both of his and I get sad when I think that our children (  ) will miss out on knowing two of their grandparents.  But how wonderful that you are so close to your aunty    So, twins run in your family then?!

I wonder if the book you're thinking of buying is the Gina Ford one for twins?

Good luck with the wristbands!  xoxo


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lovely ladies,

Just had ARI on phone and they have confirmed that now the sperm been thawed and tested great we can nw start IVF on my next AF which will be 21 August. Am so ever the moon. So why did i burst out crying when came off phone ( at work too, lucky got a very supportive colleagues). Crying is usually associated wuth sadness but not when you on this thread. Think it may have been relief, we getting this far.
So winegum im having a similar day to day, but hey big Congrats to you too and getting app sooooooo quick

Cat, well don e you. Twins how fab xx

Love Trace
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello everyone.
Finally, I've enough time to write proper personals.

*TKBearlowley*, I just know they were tears of happiness. You made me laugh talking to your sample before. So pleased about your news! Hopefully you can relax on the day.

*Beanie,* what a palaver with the paperwork! Hope you didn't stress too much. I know I would have. Glad you let your hair down. I did the same at the weekend. You sound quite set on your decision, it's a big one, but I am sure it won't come to that. Keeping everything crossed for you this time. I am going to get selenium tablets too.

*Scaraloo,* if you are reading this, we are thinking of you. Hope you are picking up darling.

*Princess,* I asked about the required lining thickness today and the nurse said anything above 6 mm is fine. I love the way they tell us all different information! But I have to use progesterone pessaries, so I assume then I don't produce enough on my own. I have found them to cause every symptom of pregnancy in the book (that's apart from being horrible in their own right!)

*Amethyst*, I am finding acupuncture very good. I have a health plan with a company called BHSF, for which I pay £7 per month. They pick up my acupuncture bills. I would look into insurance like this. In most cases you cannot use it in the first two months, but it may be useful for the future. It's good for dental and optical care too. Anyway, hope those nuts are going down a treat! Actually, talking of acupuncture, it usually brings on my period if it's due or makes it very short and heavy if I am already on. Hope your AF starts soon, so we can be closer together. It's so much more fun this way. Fun. Listen to me. Lordy, I've lost it! 

*Fred,* how was your scan today, buddy  I normally get basted early, day 11 and day 13 the last two. This time it should be day 10. Glad the second acup was good. I started falling asleep from the second session on. Try to have one before and straight after basting, they are meant to be the important times.   

*Commutergirl, *hope you got some lovely sunshine. How are you feeling? Not long to wait now. I have a good feeling about yours this time, bella!     

*Loopylisa,* how are the twins doing? And you?

*Winegum*, I've seen the welfare of the child one too, happy reading, eh? Just made me sigh. I am not surprised you are feeling fed up! I changed careers and waited for a year before started to try, and now think that was time wasted. Not sure if that's true, but I could have had another year of trying and all the associated heartache. Yippee. We tried every day last month, sometimes twice a day. It's really really really annoying. Hmmm. We'll get there, honey. Patience and brazil nuts  Brilliant news on your super quick appointment though!  

*Cat,* so pleased with your confirmation. Two twin bellies on the thread. How wonderful!

*KDB*, hello. Always so good to hear your measured voice. Have you had results on your immune testing? 

AFM: Scan this morning went well. I am on day 3 of my cycle. Have an 8, two 9s, two 10s and a whopping 14mm. The nurses wanted to shorten my usual injections because of this supersize follie, but decided to carry on with the usual programme. The lining is 4mm. IUI is set for 6 August, which seems very very soon. Back on this rocky road. It is amazing quite how many of us are sounding frustrated this week.
XXXX


----------



## honky

Hi everyone! 

I have found you all again! Hope you don't mind me butting in?  

Well, Ive stayed away from here for a little while and now back again, when I can. 

As you probably know, 3rd IUI failed  , one which we had such high hopes for as biggest follies ever  . We have an appointment with consultant on 10th August to discuss what to do with our last sperm sample, last IUI or convert to IVF. Of course it all costs money so have to weigh up the options and costs  .

I'm a right ***** at the moment am so horrible to DH, he's currently off at the cinema with my stepson (13 yrs old), to get away from me - lol! I don't seem to be able to help myself, has anyone else been like this? He doesn't even have to do anything for me to rant and rage!

Hope that you are all keeping well, sending you all love and hugs, Ive missed you all, the IUI thread is difficult to follow with all the newbies  .

Take care, have a good evening, it's raining here in Devon  

Love Honky xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope are all having lovely weekend

Honky - Your more than welcome to join us hunni, hope the appointment on the 10th helps to making the right decision    

Trying - It was a very hard decision to make but have to say , feeling little less stressed about ttc now we have made it.    

Hugs to you all


----------



## Loopdy

Hello ladies!

I just wanted to say hello, I'm back!  I've been constantly drunk since I left on gorgeous wine!  No, just kidding although I have really been enjoying the break of not watching my every bodily symptom!

I haven't read where everyone is yet, although was heartbroken to hear Sarah's news, like you all, absolutely gutted.

Will get to personals when caught up with you all.

AFM - on day 6 waiting for next period to come round to start IVF, can't wait.

So, hope this finds everyone well and happy.

Loopdy
xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Finally have chance to catch up wih you all after a busy few days   

winegum - no need to apologise for your rant as we all get to that point unfortunately while going through tx     Agree completely that while having a break from tx life becomes normal again and a bit more settled so can imagine you were a bit surprised to suddenly be thrust back on the rollercoaster. Hopefully after your appointment though you will feel more positive and feel happy about moving forward again. I know what you mean about your life and career being on hold too as been the same for over 4 years especially when I had a really nasty boss! Kept hoping I was going to get pg so I wouldn't have to work for him any more but luckily he left in the end but I am still there    Never mind we have to stay       and in 12 months we will be enjoying life at home or more likely thinking work was so much easier    Let us know how the appt goes     

cat - great news on the twins and hope the next 5 weeks go quick for your next scan    Take care of yourself and get as much rest as you can   

beanie - pleased your paperwork is now sorted and I'm sure the new clinic will bring more      . I understand your decision with DH to say this tx is the final one and    this is for all the right reasons. We have also decided on how many tx we are willing to go through from the start so at least there is an end to this journey but hopefully for all of us the end will have a positive outcome    

princess - hows the 2ww going? have you gone crazy yet    

huggies - hope you have had a relaxing weekend. How are the plans going for your trip home?

tk - great news on dh's swimmers and really positive for moving forward    Not surprised you had tears as think every time we have to wait for news we are so expecting bad news then when it is good it is such a relief    Hopefully the start of continuous good news until the big one      21st August will be here before you know it   

trying - amazing news on the follies    I don't even get that size on day 10 scan! This time I am not even having another scan until day 13 after last 2 experiences and you will have already been basted then. I will be able to hopefully keep you company on the 2nd week of your 2ww which is always the worst plus hopefully amethyst will be with us too    Bit worried though that acu might make them grow quicker this month but will just have to see what happens. Going to arrange my basting day acu appts when I go on Saturday so will do before and afer as suggested   

honky - pleased to hear from you again but sorry to hear your 3rd iui didn't work     We saw our consultant after 2nd one failed and were given choice of continuing with iui or moving to ivf. For me it was a question of head versus heart. My head said ivf had a better chance so maybe should put our money into that but heart wanted to give iui more chance as slightly more natural. Really tough to know what to do so give yourselves some time     Don't worry about the ranting at dh as thats what he is there for    my dh got it with both barrels after I got stuck in traffic on friday night!! Had to give him some hugs later but it is going to happen as our emotions are all over the place   

amethyst - has AF arrived today? Are you joining me and trying? Well more likely me as trying is just out performing me by miles    Hopefully we can all go crazy together then during 2ww   Think the acu is helping as have noticed some differences with AF this cycle and almer again afterwards. It is £40 a session and is expensive but just don't want ot have any regrets. It is not for everybody though and not everyone is receptive to it apparently so don't worry if you don't get chance to give it a go   

commutergirl - how were the hols? Lots of sunshine and good news I hope   

sarah - thinking of you    

Hi to loopdy, loopylisa, dixie, kdb, joeyrella and anyone else I have missed

AFM - day 5 of cycle today and all went well at cd3 scan on Friday so ready to start again. Had my 2nd injection tonight and bit of dodgy stomach this time. Never mind it will be worth it in the end. Not going back for another scan until cd13 as usually don't get basted until cd17 so nurse said I didn't have to go in next week. Now worried that acu and diet will make them grow quicker and cd13 will be too late    Sure it won't change that much but always over analysing something!! Also have a quick question don't know if anyone can help wth. I am supposed to go for a smear test on Friday. I can't see it will affect anything but do you think I should check?

Wishing everyone a good week x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Evening. I am being a night owl freelancing again.

*Fred*, I've been for a smear during tx. It doesn't affect anything, and in fact the docs like you to be up to date with it. I get asked all the time (I had stage 2 abnormal cells years ago and had to get them zapped, so now go for a check-up every six months )

And thank you for the follie encouragment. I can't help thinking that they are big but pretty useless most of the time.  Size really doesn't matter as long as it reaches the minimum. And I've got a dodgy stomach too after taking the injecting for granted and doing it at a weird angle! Good to know I am not the only one   

*Honky*, hello   Good to see you.


----------



## princess29

Hi there, girls, sorry I havnt been on had a crazy weekend away in London and didnt stop! 

tkbearlowey, Great news hun, I find that im always emotional at the moment I bawl at the stupiest things! xx

Trying, yes your right pesseries are gross end of! Not long for you to wait now. xxx

******, sorry to hear your news, I hope you come to the right decision for you and Hubby.  xx

loopdy, Good luck with IVF, fingers crossed for you. xxx

Fred, pretty much going crazy yes!! Good luck with this cycle. xxx

AFM, 

Well im going mad offically, one minute im optomistic the next crying my eyes out over everything, and I did the stupidest thing and tested yesterday at 11DPO and in the afternoon no less! Got a BFN and now have lost all hope so feeling a bit down today.

Also what happens if I get another BFN on Thursday (2 weeks since IUI) do I stop the pesseries? My clinic didnt reall say much apart from test. xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello


I'm having a bit of a stress girls and need some sound advice/reassurance!


I was expecting AF to arrive yesterday so that I can start my IUI, but it hasn't shown up.  No chance of being pg as DH and I have intentionally had no BMS this month so that I didn't have a 2ww to stress over!  I am usually regular at 30/31 days, so is it usual for AF to be delayed after previous IUI's


Trouble is we booked a holiday for the 28th August so that we could spend the 2nd week of the 2ww sunning ourselves.  It took me until CD20 last month before I was basted (CD14 the month before) and now I am panicking that we won't have enough time to get to basting if AF doesn't show up soon and will have to defer another month.


Any ideas how to bring on AF? (I never thought I'd hear myself say that! lol!)


ARGH -


----------



## Winegum

*Amethyst* -  and more  usually does it for me  ....seriously, give it a go.
Back later with more personals xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Amethyst,

I'm with Winegum on that front.   

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just quick post sadly 

Hope you all had good weekend, winegum hope appointment went well today 

Beanie xx


----------



## Winegum

Aww thanks Beanie - it's actually tomorrow (Tues) - I'll be back on tomorrow with personals and an update when I get back.  I've just finished doing my prep and signing my forms, so hopefully I'm ready.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi Amethyst!
Acupuncture usually brings it all down like a waterfall for me. Since starting IUIs, my periods have been all over the place though. Hope it starts tomorrow and you don't need to worry!


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies very quick IM SORRY

Just wanted to send hugs to Winegum fingers crossed for u xxx

Love Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - oops stupid me thought it was the 3rd yesterday for some reason


----------



## amethyst_uk

Winegum - good luck for today


----------



## commutergirl

Hi girls,

just a quick message - too much to catch up with (on the thread and at work  ).

So, it will be IVF for us as well. We had a BFN, which, to be honest, didn't greatly surprise or sadden me. I am just annoyed at the thought of the planning that will be involved, and really scared if I think that it will be our very last attempt. If this fails, that will be it (*Beanie*, I can really relate to what you wrote!). 
So as soon as AF turns up (probably today) I'll start booking appointments. ARGH! 

On the bright side, we had a lovely holiday. Just what we needed now: no planning, walks, reading... and the part of Cornwall we visited is beautiful and wasn't crowded at all (tzk, British people: you should come to an Italian beach in August to see what a crowded beach is  ). So after all I am back quite relaxed.

A special hug for *Sarah* - I don't know if you are reading us, but my thoughts are with you. I'll be pleased to see you back whenever you will feel like it.

Love to everyone - will be back ASAP with more personals!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Amethyst - no idea if it's true or whether there is any science behind it, but high doses of Vit C (eg, 1,000-1,500mg) could help?

CG - sorry honeybee    Glad you had a lovely holiday though.

Winey - good luck for today!  How exciting!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Commutergirl*, I am sorry. I really thought it was your turn this time.   You sound positive about it though, I am glad the next step is planned. It's good to feel like something is happenning. I just think the chances are so much better, I seriously considered going straight for IVF but was convinced by the doc to give medicated IUIs a go. I have always disliked stats, but the 10-15% chance we get with all this malarkey just doesn't do it for me!

*Winegum*, I forgot to wish you good luck. I really hope you'll come back enthused today. There is so much information to take it.

*Honky*, have you come to a decision yet? I am thinking about you. Somehow I thought that switching to IVF was a choice you could make for free


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hiya girls, how are u all?? Been a very busy bee but defo not forgot bout u guys! Will be back to do personals soon and catch up. Currently vvvvvv busy well living! ha ha lots of booze, parties, holidays etc etc and its so much fun! started using prog cream last month with ovulation predictors, just so I feel like I'm doing sumthin while waitin on IVF. Never got a positive ovlation stick this month but I only had 5 so doesn't mean I didn't. Just ordered another 50 so maybe have a better idea next month. Hope ur all well xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Hello lovely ladies, I think I have some catching up to do, so bare with me as I try and write some personals:

xmasbaby - LUCKY YOU!!! You go girl, glad you are having fun and enjoying yourself whiel you are waiting - life is to short.    

trying - yeah, when you look back on the IUI stats, it does suck a bit and I can never understand why    However, you have a superb crop of follies and wishing you all the best for Friday    

commutergirl - so sorry it wasn't your turn this time      its so sad when we do everything right, but please look positively to IVF - it is a bigger process but you will really be looked after and feel like you are doing good, so really hope it all goes well for you    

Loopy - Hello love, hope you and the twinnies are well xxx    

Winegum - Hope you got on okay today and are feeling more positive/confident about it.  I felt that IVF was very over-whelming but once I got my drugs and knew what I was doing I actually really enjoyed the process and felt so much more involved in what was going on       

beanie_1 - hope you are well    Glad your paperwork is through and you have come to a decisions (albeit a hard one) with DH.  I don't know how far I would have gone, we were lucky enough to be able to afford treatment for a year, but not sure how much longer we could have lasted.   

amethyst - my advice is terrible, but usually always worked - I would take a pregnancy test if AF was late and as soon as I saw the negative, it usually came creeping right up behind it!    Not the best advice as I said - but weird how it worked like that.  Really hope she shows up soon (or maybe not at all   ) so you can enjoy your holiday xxxxx

princess - advise that you keep going until official test date and then wehn you phone the clinic with the result, just ask them what you should do - I tested 11dpo on my IVF cycle and got a BFN - luckily it changed!!!!   

Fred - really hope all goes well for you this cycle and you get good news at your scan.  I did my last smear inbetween treatments, it might be worthwhile that you ask first just to make sure    

Loopdy - hope you have made the most of some wine!!! Glad you are excited about starting IVF, not long to wait now!!! xxx   

Honky - nice to meet you    I was a raging lunatic at times, so you are not alone.  I found I was at my worst when I was back on the Pill before starting IVF - DH says he will never ask me to go back on that again!!! I hope all goes well at your appointment - would certainly be worth asking your doc what he recommends based on your previous treatments xxx

Trace - delighted to hear that all went well with the big freeze and the thaw and that you can get started so soon!!!! Have you been given your protocol and drugs yet? xxx

Kdb - how are you?  Hope you are doing okay and your hormone levels are behaving themselves    

Cat - how are you doing and feeling?  Really sorry about your parents    but I am sure they are looking down on you and wishing you all the luck in the world.  So nice that you have a close aunty to rely on to.  Do you have another scan coming up soon ?   

I hope I haven't missed anyone, apologies if I have.

AFM - all well I THINK!!!    feels like a long time since my last scan and I still have another week to wait when I will be 12 weeks!! I can't believe I am saying that but I still have panic attacks that they are not going to find anything    Nausea has worn off now which is nice, I am just always tired - I come home and sleep and then when I have free time at the weekend, I sleep!!  The good news is that we have booked our trip home to Scotland for 20th August and praying that all goes well next week so we can share our news with famillies and friends.  That  will be so huge for us and a major milestone.  We are also moving house right after our trip, so it will be a busy month.

Love and babydust to you all and Sarah, my thoughts are still with you and DH, really hope we get to hear from you again sometime


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Commutergirl - So sorry AF got you   , even though this is our last shot we are going to throw everything we can at it. And     that this really works for both of us hunni.

Sarah - You are in my thoughts sweetie    

Winegum - Hope the planning appointment went well   

Huggies - Hope your scan comes around quickly, will be lovely when you can share your news with your family at home.

Xmasbaby - Glad to hear your are keeping well and having lots of fun.

Loopdy - So pleased your feeling positive about IVF.

Lisa - How are you and the bumps

Cat - Hope all is well with you 

Trying - Wishing you all the best for Friday   

Ameythest - Has AF arrived yet.

Hiya to Kdb, Honky, Trace and Fred    

Afm - DH did his sample today and had to make joke out it lol, Starting to feel scared, nervous and excited about appoinment next week, just so do not know what to expect, but feeling positive about it all at the moment.


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls,

*Commutergirl* - so sorry about your bfn. Really hope that IVF works for you and glad you had a really good holiday. Sounds like it did you both the power of good. Keep us updated as to appts etc.

*Trying x 3* - how are you feeling? Any sign of AF yet so you can get started on next cycle>

*Xmasbaby* - glad you are having fun 

*Huggies* - hope all goes well with your next scan. I know what you mean about worrying that there won't be anything there at the scan. I think it's normal and natural instincts - we'd better get used to it as will only have worry with them from now on! How lovely to be able to go back to Scotland and tell everyone your news. I don't think I have another scan until 12 weeks as i've been discharged from clinic - which is quite sad in a way as they are our comfort blanket! Just got to wait for midwife appt and date of scan now I think.

*Beanie1* - glad you are feeling positive. Must be exciting about your appt, but I understand your nerves becos as you say you don't know what to expect, whereas with IUI, you know exactly what is going on.

*Lisa* - hope the cubs are behaving and you had a lovely anniversary

*Sarah *- thinking of you honey and sending you 

*Winegum, Loopyd, kdb, honky, trace, fred, amethyst* and to anyone else i've forgotten (sorry!) - hope you are all well.

*AFM* - well, 8 weeks today and all seems to be well. Been getting quite alot of stretching pains, and nausea has started - although sickness is keeping itself at bay - long may it continue. I told my immediate boss on monday and area manager and they both thought i was joking when i told them about the twins! I'm still getting used to the idea, and panic is starting to set in every so often with how i'm going to cope financially and practically - but hey, it will all be worth it i'm sure.

Take care lovely ladies.

   to you all

Cxx


----------



## fred73

Good Evening Ladies

Late post from me again even though I thought as I was on my own this evening (DH at footie) I would have loads of time to catch up with you all   

winegum - how did the appt go yesterday? Was thinking of you this evening as I had my chocolate    Last of my final Easter Egg though rather than the dark stuff. Going to give up now until next OTD....Maybe   

amethyst - has AF made an appearance yet? Think the ladies all gave you the best advice but the more you think about it the less likely it is to come! Just think that it will be here and all will going according to plan so you don't care when it comes, then it will happen    

princess - good luck with testing tomorrow      Think you tested a bit early at 11 DPO as sometimes takes 12 days to implant so still possible for a BFP    

trying - thanks for the advice on smear test. I also had an abnormal test 12 months ago so now have to go every 6 months. Luckily next one was fine so no treatment required and this will be my 2nd one. Sorry that I am not the only one with a dodgy stomach     Prefer that to the head aches though! Good Luck for your basting on Friday      

commutergirl - so sorry to see your BFN      Was really hoping you would come back with lots of good news     Pleased you had good hols though and chance to relax together which is really positive before you start your IVF journey. Let me know how you get on    

huggies - By the end of next week you are going to be really excited as your 12 week scan will be done and only a week until you head to Scotland to share your news with everyone    think you will have concerns until you know all is ok as unfortunately like all of us going through tx we get so used to being disappointed that we can not relax     This is it for you though and with the nausea going you can hopefully enjoy more       The bigger question is will you be able to wait until you get home to tell??   

beanie - hope you get good results from DH swimmers     and that your appt goes well next week. The scared, nervous, excited feeling is a good sign as means you are looking forward positively      All good news from now on     

cat - hopefully not too much longer with the nausea feeling     Plus think it is only nervous to feel bit worried about how you are going to cope but it will all fall into place when they are here    I have a friend with twins and it has been hard at times but really rewarding so you will be fine    

Hi to loopdy, xmasbaby, loopylisa, tk, sarah    and anyone else I have missed    

AFM - Had a bit of a fall apart moment this evening when my mum called and included in the conversation that she had held her close friends newborn granddaughter today. Held it together on the phone but few tears after as so want to be able to give my mum the chance to hold her own    Anyway the chocolate helped    Feeling ok at the moment and not even any real ovary twinges this time so hope it is all working in there!!

Hope you are all having a good week x


----------



## kdb

Huggies... fast approaching


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

BFN for me i'm afraid so the 1st IUI doesnt seem to have worked  im kind of ok and had some brownish dishcharge yesterday so it prepared me for a BFN, altho it has now stopped typically! I have phoned the clinic and they have said to stop the progesterone and wait for AF. 

How long does it normally take to get AF? im hoping to get a IUI in before my holiday in early September. 

Sorry for no personals today. xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - So sorry hunni   , AF usually shows up 2/3 days after stopping the pesseries xx


----------



## princess29

Thanks beanie! Just have to wait then! xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I am sorry about your BFN princess. It sounds like you are continuing straight on. It's the best way to cope with the disappointment.  

I've been for a scan this morning, all set for basting tomorrow. Two smallish follies 16 and 17 (the old whopper -- 14mm on day 3 -- must have been a leftover from the previous cycle, apparently). For some reason that made me really upset and I've been crying this morning. I think I really wanted the big one. Or something. Actually, I think it's the hormones driving me crazy and I am feeling on edge. The good news is the lining is the best it's ever been at 12! Go brazil nuts and thank you, Beanie, for the selenium tablets tip. I will try to make myself feel positive for tomorrow, but was much more up for it the last two times. 

They also told me today that I have an inverted uterus. I haven't had a chance to google it yet, but she said it's nothing to worry about. Is that right? Does anyone know? I just want to start the day again today.
XXXX


----------



## Huggies

Princess I am so sorry     beanie is right and a few days after progesterone stops your AF should arrive.  I hope you can fit in another try before September.  Look after yourself xxxxx

trying - wishing you all the best for tomorrow, sorry the big follie did not hold on but you have 2 good sized follies that should reach a good size by tomorrow and keep positive     . Sorry I can't help you with the inverted uterus, but if they are saying its nothing to worry about then that is a good thing.  

Fred - I think after waiting this long, I hope to make another 2 weeks to just see the look on their faces   .  Hope all is going well and you are okay after yesterday. My mum keeps sending me photos of her friends 3 triplets and that always struck a little nerve with me.  As you say, it will be wonderful to give them one of their own.    

Cat - glad is all going well just now and you are not suffering from nausea, it must be a huge shock when you tell people its twins!! So amazing!!!  Hope your work look after you and give you the support you need. xxxxx

beanie -      well done for DH and good luck to you both for next week!! Glad you are feeling positive.


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies  - missed you 

*Cat:* Thanks for your sympathy  I'm so delighted for you that you are having twins. Is your new man committed to seeing it through with you? I think it's so lovely that you met him when you did and I'm sure you'll make a lovely family together  What is the next step for you? I too am so sorry to hear about you losing your parents  Thirties seems so young - especially when a lot of people don't lose their parents until well into their sixties. Lovely that you have a close Aunty though 

*Beanie:* You are very brave having had _that_ chat already. I'm so hopeful for you this time, I really am - it's definitely your turn. I'm glad things are progressing. What are you expecting from your apt next week? Is it a follow-upto IUI/lets do IVF now, or have you had that?

*kdb:* Hello lovely - yes, i_d_kwym, about everything. You were right about the apt though - came right out of there riding a wave  ...more about that later. Sad for you about your dh losing his parents too 

*tk:*  Yay - look how quickly you jumped over that hurdle  Excellent news about dh's sperm freezing and thawing  Not long to wait now.

*Trying:* I see you are still set for basting tomorrow  All the best  Fab lining! I don't know what an inverted uterus is, (sounds funny cause it suggests it would be inside out) but I do know what a _retroverted _uterus is because I've got one. it showed up on my HSG. If it was that, then it is a uterus that is slightly set back and bends towards your back, rather that your front, and I have been assured it does not effect fertility. Sorry you've had a bit of a weepy day - get an early night and get the day over with that way - sometimes going to bed is the only thing for it  Got everything crossed for you  

*Honky:* Hello honey - welcome over  I'm so sorry it wasn't to be third time lucky for you. I will be thinking of you next week (will you be seeing Mr West) and hope that you get some constructive advice which will help you make a decision, if you haven't made it already. I go off on random rants and raves at my poor dh too, and I haven't even started any drugs yet  . At my planning apt, the nurse was very good and gentle humoured and told me that for the next two months I'm going to be very up and down with all the drugs and side effects, and she turned to dh and said, but that will probably be worse for you 

*Loopdy: *Hey girlie - what's new with you?

*Fred:* Hello sweetie. I can relate to what you said about your boss. I also feel that falling pg is my only way out of my current work situation! Not sure that that is a good enough reason for wanting to get pg though  Thanks for your understanding  You must be coming up to basting soon - fingers crossed. Respect for keeping you Easter eggs this long! I hope you have recovered from your wobble - it doesn't take much to make us feel completely inadequate does it?  I didn't get weepy, but I did get a bit indignant when I heard that my SIL who has a 7 month old told my Mum that she wanted a 3 year age gap - I know it sounds awful, but it makes me wish IF on her  But then again, she's one of the others, who would never have to consider that she might not be able to plan her family perfectly  and I guess we just have to live with it.

*Princess:* So sorry about your BFN 

*Amethyst: * What's going on with you - did AF turn up? Hope you are OK. 

*Loops:* How are you and the bubbas? And the dh? Still running round the house shouting "My wife is pregnant.....with twins"? 

*Commutergirl:*  So sorry honey. However much you expect it, it's still sad when you get a BFN  The holiday sounds like just what you needed though - so glad you had a lovely time. I hope you can crack on with IVF and get most of it done while you are still "on holiday". I guess you and dh have had_ that_ chat too. It would be lovely if we get an avalanche of first time IVF BFPs on this thread in the autumn 

*xmasbaby:* Lovely to hear from you - our good time girl 

*Huggies:* Excellent personals  I'm so excited for you.  I bet you have been rehearsing how you will tell everyone- it will be wonderful to see the look on people's faces. This is what you have been waiting for. Do you parents know you had IVF? I wondered how you had managed to keep it a secret this long. Apart from telling everyone what are you looking forward to doing? Your scan is edging closer  Can't wait to hear all about it. 

*Scaralooloo: * Just can't leave you out sweetie 

Everyone else, big hellos and hugs 

Thanks to *all* of your for your good wishes, and empathy - I feel very loved and cared for on here - I hope it's something we all feel.  
We had our planning apt on Tuesday and suddenly it's all systems go...well, almost! I did indeed come out of the appointment with renewed enthusiasm, energy and positivity for tx, I had my cycle planned, (8 eggs, 6 grade 1 embies, 4 to freeze, 2 to put back) BFP, sibling attempt in 2 years, another BFP - bingo! We have our family  It's funny how you can get so convinced it's all going to work out  In a way though, I can now see how people go with that option as it seems to be the only way to look at it. I can't really contemplate failure because I need to have focused positivity to help me clear all the hurdles. This is my new metaphor for tx, given to me by our IVF lovely nurse who we saw on Tue. It's like the grand national, with several fences to jump and lots of things trying to knock you over along the way! I got my mega prescription as well. The only thing that is new to me is the pessaries  I'm starting the pill on day 2 of AF, if she comes - I'm day 32 today and still no sign  Might have to take Norithesterone to bring it on. I'll be on the pill for 3-6 weeks, then Buserelin, the Puregon, with EC in late Sept hopefully. I'll be doing an IVF/ICSI split if we have enough eggs  I'm seeing my brother, SIL and 15 mth old nephew this weekend and next week (they are staying with my parents near by) so I might be a bit slack with my posts but I'll definitely lurk and keep an eye on you all. Bye for now and have a lovely weekend, good appointments next week, and good basting trying x
Love
Winegum xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies   

Winegum - So glad you are feeling so positive from the planning appointment, Hope AF show's herself soon the IVF/ICIS split sound real positive, we have had the follouw up discussion about why IUI not worked possibly down to me but will find out more with new consultant and about moving on IVF my current clinic only deal with IUI's so we have to move clinics for IVF which I did not about until just before our last IUI., we had new bloods done and DH new sample done ready for next week, which we should be dicussing weather we have IVF or ICIS

Huggies - Not much longer untill your next scan, can't wait to hear all about it.

Trying - Hope basting goes well today, keeping everything crossed   

Honky - How are you hunni, really hope you appointment next week goes well   

Tk - How are you   

Loopy - How are you and the bubbs

Ameythest - Has AF arrived yet   

Scaralooloo - You are in my thoughts sweetie    

Big hugs to everyone else   

Afm - AF arrived today and boy she is making herself known, getting myself ready with a list of questons for appointment next week, so much I want to know, am hoping that we may be able to start this month but depends on what consultant say's have,  had nothing but good comment's about her from other's.

Hello everyone else sending big hugs to you all, hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello

Just a quick update as my mother-in-law is doing some gardening and I feel a bit guilty not helping!   

CD36 and still no AF!!!!    She turns up when you don't want her, and stays away when you do.  Typical.  Been having AF pains on and off for 10 days so have no idea what's going on - I'm just assuming it's the fake hormones from the last IUI playing havoc with my real ones as we had no bms this month.  We go on holiday 3 weeks tomorrow so there's probably not time to do our IUI this month now - will probably have to wait until Sept.  I'm not happy about it, but it's out of our control   .

I hope you are all well and I will return for personals once my MIL has gone home!   

Have a good weekend.
Am x


----------



## honky

Hi all.

Sorry not been on here for a little while, since i "butted" in. Just been manic in our house with 13 year old step son, all normal routine appears to have gone out the window and him going to bed later than me! Have appointment with consultant on Tues and really not prepared for this at all, don't really know what he will say, other than making me loose weight. Am hoping he can come up with something that will make an IUI 4 work, rather than the IVF route, lets wait and see. Any suggestions on what we should do? I'm still a moody cow towards DH, and I know it's not the drugs now, I just can't help myself  he's very fed up, but I sometimes don't think he realises how I am looking after his son for the past two weeks, taking annual leave and getting no thanks! See told you I'm a moody selfish mare 

Anyway, as at work just thought I Would pop in and rave on to you all, gotta go. *Trying x 3* - Hope all has gone well for you today hunni. Thinking of you xxx  
*Commutergirl* - sending you big 
*Winegum* - Yep Mr W indeed, and privately . Hope you are OK?
Love and   to anyone I have missed.

Honky xxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello beautiful ladies
I am just so happy you are all here. You are all so lovely, I was actually tearful a minute ago. And really I am not a tearful person normally. I am working at home today, so at least not blubbing at my work desk.

*Amethyst,* I am so sorry to hear no AF. What's going on? I can't believe something that you should look forward to (the holiday) may actually be a hindrance now. I think you still have a decent window. You have 21 days left. Please let it start tonight! I wish there was a pill you could take to jump start the damn thing! BTW, I gave you wrong info earlier. My health plan only picks up 50% of the acupuncture fee, as I've just found out, but at least that brings it down to 22.50 per session. My NHS clinic also provides one free appointment every 5 to 6 weeks, which I use, and once I'd built up a good relationship with the acupuncturist, he's started to squeeze me in after the IUIs without a queue. It's really worth looking around and checking your options.
*
Honky,* you lovely angry lady! Good to hear that you can laugh about it. I think the hormones continue to rage for some time (it's only my theory, but I think it takes a while to rebalance them back to normal), so you've still got an excuse. Last month (no meds) I was getting annoyed at the slightest bit of idiocy I would normally ignore. As to reasons, I am so there with you. It's miserable not being able to have what you really want when you are trying so hard. Nothing can change that, so frankly, you are allowed to let off steam!   
*
Fred73*, how is my new cycle buddy? Hope they are growing nicely! You know although you will be basted after me, my OTD is 23 August, which is more like a 3ww. So I think we might be closer than you think. Hope you are not getting stuck in traffic today 

*Winegum*, I am so glad you sound on top of things! What a catalogue of drugs! The pessaries are slightly terrifying at first. I even had a horrible dream about them the night before I first used them. Now they are second nature. Just don't leave them in the back pocket of your trousers and then attempt to put in at work - an almighty mess! And I think it must have been a retroverted uterus too. It explains sooo many things, such as v. painful periods and inability to have sex with me on top. Well, at least it doesn't interfere with conception! 

*Beanie,* bloody AF! I tried not to take ibuprofen, but cannot function. I always have a tiny hope AF won't arrive, but having been through it sooo many times, all I can it's good to know that you can just get on with it. I think it's good to change clinics too, it will feel like a fresh start. And thank you for your wishes. Hope you are taking care of yourself.  

*Xmasbaby*, did you get one of those natural progesterone creams? I've been wondering about looking into them.

Huggies, thank you for your good wishes. I am so excited you get to announce your pregnancy soon! Hope the scan is wonderful.  

Loopdy, this cycle will fly by. There is a good thread here somewhere on prepping your body for IVF.  

I haven't mentioned everyone, I know, but I am thinking of you. *Commutergirl*, *KDB *, *TKB* and twin bellies Cat and Loopy. I hope you are well.

*
AFM*
Basting was OK. No pain or blood this time! Washed sample was 10, which the nurse said was adequate. Feeling a bit sore now, so might have an early night. I went to bed at nine yesterday after the acupuncturist also tried to fix my back and I got home exhausted. Went for more acu today, lovely acupuncturist fitted me in straight after on maternity ward! I found myself staring at all the bumps! Now, I've to wait 17 very long days. Got given the drugs for IUI #4 and #5, at least I can have more than the original 4 because of the mini pregnancy in June. Go my little eggies, go!
XXXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I have had a few hectic days (I'd like to have a word with whoever says that an academic's life is relaxed during the summer  ) and evenings, so here I am eventually. DH is out with some friends, and I am enjoying an evening on my own for once. Let me see if I can catch up with you all!

*Cat* - twins! fantastic!   I had always thought that I would have liked twins, long before I realised that I am unlikely to have more than one pregnancy (if at all!) and hence that twins are the only solution to not having an only child! When we went to our latest consultation, the doctor was saying that hyperstimulation carried a moderate risk of multiple pregnancy. To which DH asked "why a risk? I wouldn't mind!". I loved him for this!

*Honky* - hi dear, glad to see you here but sorry this IUI didn't work   . We had an IUI number 4 because we wanted to give it one last go at a time where we could be reasonably confident that we were both quite relaxed. We have no regrets as this gave us at least a sense of closure with IUI, but it really depends on how you feel. Just follow your feelings.

*Huggies* - hi! you must be so excited about telling everybody! Look forward to hearing about your scan.  

*Trace* - so glad that your DH's sample was good. Fingers crossed! Have you decided on your next move?

*Winegum* - Hi sweetie, so glad to hear that things are moving on and that you seem on top of things (much more than I am!)   
Regarding what you wrote earlier this week, I really agree with you. After all I like my life, and sometimes I find myself thinking "if it does work, how are we going to rearrange our lives? Would I be able to give up on such a big part of my habits?".
And yes, all this treatment business is the worst bit. You have to freeze your life around it. 
Re the people who believe they can plan their families, sometimes I also find myself wishing a bit of IF on them... nothing major, just a year to let them realise that you cannot just go on bragging about it. Is it too nasty?  
Oh, and good luck with the pessaries. What are we putting ourselves through for the sake of becoming parents! 

*Beanie* - Hope that you can move on quickly now that AF has arrived.   I read what you wrote last week, and I could really relate to it: if it doesn't work with us we are also going to call it a day. As you say, it is such a strain on all sides. Plus, we both feel that IVF is borderline to what is acceptable to put your body through (I am not even sure I really want to know what all the meds are supposed to do to me). But let's focus on this treatment, and, as we say in Italy, "let's not bandage our head before breaking it"!   

*Amethyst* - have a great holiday! hope you come back with new energy and PMA. 

*Fred* - sorry to hear that you are feeling down   . If it is any consolation, my mum told me that my cousin was waiting for his second child and thought it a good idea to add "not looked for, but very welcome". while I can still be pleased about other people's children, I don't really need to know how many of them were conceived "by accident", and I had hoped my mother would realise this!  
(oh, btw, I'll get a better repertoire of jokes for my IVF  )

*Trying* - hello dear! glad that basting went well! Keep yourself busy, go to the cinema, see friends (possibly childless!  )... just keep yourself distracted.  

*Princess* - sorry about your BFN. 

*Kdb* - looks like we might be cycle buddies AND at the same clinic... do you know when you are likely to start?

Hi to *Loopy, Loopdy, Xmasbaby*, and sorry if I am forgetting anyone!

AFM - Yesterday I went for the scan and bloods, and the scan found a small cyst. The doctor wasn't overly concerned as she says that it's very likely to disappear with the Norethisterone I should take anyway later this month. Shouldn't this be the case we'll have to wait to see if it goes on its own or if it needs to be aspired. 
Can I be honest? the part of me in denial after all wouldn't mind having an "excuse" to postpone... I am quite scared if I think that by October we shall know whether we are to give up having a child for good. But postponing won't do any good.
Unless they find that the cyst hasn't gone, in the next few weeks I'll also have to go and talk to my head of department. In September we are going to have a few meetings we would normally be allowed to skip only for very serious reasons. My clinic suggests that people take a few days off around EC and ET (not only on the actual days), and I am really determined about putting myself first this time, but I don't want him to think that I am inventing excuses so I need to tell him the truth (I think that anybody else who needs to be told about my absence can be told that I am having minor hospital treatment). He is a nice person, but I know that it will be a bit of a bombshell as we are an almost completely male department which never faced any such problems, so I can expect a bit of awkwardness. I'll make sure I won't get into too much detail as I can picture him blushing up to his hair! 

Yawn, I got lost watching a movie. Will drag myself to bed!
'night-night to everybody! Hope you are having lovely weekends! 

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi Commutergirl
Sorry to hear about your cyst   Hope it is temporary; how big is it? I believe its location is important too. I felt for you reading the description of your predominantly male workplace. My only words of consolation would be that that is not always a bad thing. Their attitude will often be bury-head-in-the-sand, TMI, go away and come back when you are done. I've a workaholic female boss who went to work the day after giving birth. She expects no less of others, so I am doing my best to keep everything under wraps. It's annoying that sooner or later things have to come out. 

Anyway, don't be scared, lovely. Whatever the outcome, knowing is better than not knowing.    

I have a question. Anyone has any tips for picking up the PMA? I walked for hours in the woods today, which did me a world of good, but I can feel the dark cloud returning already. I didn't feel so negative on the previous cycles, but this one is really getting to me.  

XXX


----------



## commutergirl

*Trying* - Sorry you are feeling down   . I personally have no recipe, I have had so many ups and downs myself... but I agree that a long walk or a run normally works very well. Where did you go yesterday?
Cinema also helps, as long as you choose something which is not remotely maternity-related (I remember ending up in tears watching Juno, and then having to invent an explanation for the friend who came with me...).
If it is any consolation, yesterday my mum phoned me and told me, among other things, that one of my cousins (yes, another one!) is going to have a baby early next year. I just about managed to finish the conversation and then ended up in tears in DH's arms - and I haven't started with the medications yet! I am pleased for my cousin (he is actually my favourite one), but what was the rush? oh, right, they are both in their mid-thirties, so fair enough that after a few years together they should consider having a family. I cannot blame other people for wanting children or for being luckier than us, but there are times when I cannot help feeling sorry for myself.

Hee, you have described perfectly the reaction I expect from my boss (so I can have a clear conscience about telling him the truth and hopefully have his support for my absences, but I am pretty sure he won't be sitting on my neck enquiring about my ovaries!  ), but I think that some of my other colleagues might just be *****y about it. One of the reasons why I am planning to do this in September is that in October the semester will begin, and I should be sharing some lectures with three men, two of which are...  is there a male equivalent for a career b*tch? I certainly wouldn't want them, of all my colleagues, to know that I am having IVF. 
However, I agree that an unsympathetic woman is much worse than an awkward man! Back to work the day after giving birth? what did she have to prove?  
My cyst was quite small (perhaps 2 cm?), and the doctor didn't seem concerned. But of course if it still there next month we cannot proceed to stimulation otherwise the cyst would end up a watermelon and the follicles wouldn't get any stimulation!

Love to all! Are you enjoying the sunshine? 

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi All

Just a quickie.....AF finally showed up.  CD38!    My IUI has been cancelled as the nurse cannot guarantee that 21 days is enough time to get to basting, so another month wasted.    I'm off the my GP tonight to try and get some answers as to why my cycle is so irregular after 2 years of being off the pill.  The fertility clinic don't seem to care why my cycles are so irregular, but it doesn't take a brain-surgeon to work out that it might just be the cause of my inability to conceive and that if we can sort out my cycle then maybe we can ttc on our own. 

It's an uphill battle isn't it.   

Good luck to those of you on your 2ww - I'll be thinking of you all.

Am x


----------



## kdb

Hey Amethyst lovely   

Snap, I am on CD1 today after a 38 day cycle   

Your GP and clinic will laugh at this suggestion but would you consider taking Chinese herbs?  I took these Jan-April and had a 30-day cycle!  Make sure you see a qualified herbalist - one that will make up a concoction specific to you and your constitution.  My AFs were absent for about 1.5 years after stopping the pill - and the herbs are what worked best (not counting medicated cycles of course) to bring them back.

I stopped the herbs because IVF was scheduled for May and since then my cycles have been 40, 43, and now 38.  Would love to go back to herbs but I worry that they might clash with my thyroid meds.

Let me know if you want to find out more
xoxo
kd


----------



## cat1608

Just a quickie


Amethyst - have you been tested for PCOS? My periods were so irregular that I could be anything from 24 to 78 days!! Used to drive me mad!!!I could never get on with chinese herbal as the smell used to make me feel sick, but acupuncture helped. May be worth a try?


Hi to you all - love and hugs


Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just quickie sadly,Hope you all managed to enjoy the weekend.

Honky - Good luck for appointment tommorrow 

Ameythest - I would ask GP to look into it, I have never had regular cycles and that one of the reason I had to DR for IUI''s

Big Hugs to you All


----------



## amethyst_uk

Thanks for the advice everyone.

My GP was not a lot of help. Apparently my irregular periods are "probably down to my age" [quote, unquote] - I'm 34! Has anyone else been told that

He reluctantly agreed to retest all my hormone levels in a fortnight, so I shall wait and see what they say.

kdb - can you not use the Chinese herbs when undergoing treatments? I'm hoping to do my last IUI next cycle.
Cat - I don't think I have PCOS as I assumed that they would have mentioned it during my other IUI's, wouldn't they
Beanie - what tests did your GP do??

Thank you!


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Everyone
Sorry I have been absent for quite a while. I've been dipping in and out checking on peoples progress but it's normally been late in the evening and I've been too tired to write. Work has been ridiculously busy and every remaining hour seems to have been taken up with jobs around the house. As to be expected after moving a couple of months ago  

Hi to Beanie, Cat, loopy, Fred,Winegum, Commutergirl, scaralooloo, Loopy and co. Sounds like it's onwards and upwards for us all. 

Congratulations Cat on your BFP. Twins hey! How exciting. We'd like two children so twins would be brilliant, two for the price of one  

Beanie - Admire your thoughts on this being your last go. I've had that debate in my head but have not yet broached the subject with DH as I can't make my mind up how long I'd be willing to stay on this rollercoaster

Winegum - Thank you so much for creating this thread. I was struggling to find a home too  

Amethyst/KDB - With you on the irregular cycles. They are a pain and you never have that comfort of knowing you can start your next cycle in x number of days. I have mild PCOS on one side apparently, but I don't they think it effects my fertility because they've never mentioned it again since diagnosis. I think my only real symptom was my irregular cycles.Worth checking with nurse like Cat says.

I'll try and do more (and better personals) later this week. Many of you put me to shame. You are so good at keeping up to date and being there for your FF.

Afm - I'm on the ICSI journey. AF arrived on 1/7 and I started DR on 18/07 with 0.5ml Buserelin. Scan confirmed on 3/8 that my ovaries had shut down and my lining was nice and thin (1.7mm). Sounds mad that they want to put you in a menopausal state when you want to get pregnant! Anyway, that meant I could start stimmulation drugs that night. So I am now on Buserelin (0.5ml) and Menopur (3 powders to 1 fluid) every day. I went for a scan this morning and I had 16 follies (11 on right and 5 on left), of varying sizes between 8-13mm. This is good apparently.
I am booked in for another scan on Wednesday and Friday. Depending on how fast my follies grow, I may be taking my Pregnyl later this week/weekend. They think I'll probably be ready for Egg collection on Monday. 
It's all becoming rather real and scary now. I have had no major side effects so far other than mild headaches since starting stimming. Oh, and a few tears now and again. Doesn't take much to set me off  
They said they'd sign me off for a week, not sure if this is at EC or ET, but either way I'm going to take it and then take a weeks leave so I have most of 2ww at home relaxing.

I notice a few of you have struggled with the PMA. I have too. I just can't imagine ever being pregnant. However, I was recommended an Acupuncturist by a friend who went through ICSI a few years ago. I decided to give it ago and have had 2 sessions so far. She specialises in infertility. She gives me diets tips and says that acupuncture can also help with stress. (Work had me working all hours the past month or so, so this was music to my ears). I'm a bit of a worrier too.
She recommends that I see her again shortly before and after EC/ET. I was a bit cynical about the treatment, but I opened my mind   and actually quite enjoyed it. If nothing else, it has made me feel more positive about the treatment and belief that it could actually work. At my first appt, she'd had 4 BFPs from her clients  

Anyway, that's me for now. Really hope the remainder of 2010 brings us all good news and the perfect present for Christmas. 

Speak soon
xx


----------



## fusciapink

Amethyst - I'm with CARE and was told to stay clear of Chinese herbal remedies during treatment. They recommended reflexology and accupuncture, but the herbal remedies they reckon can have a detrimental effect on the prescribed drugs they give you


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just spen an hour writing a post and lost the whole lot. want to cry now    or shout at DH as sure it was him who broke my cable which is why it lost connection   

Keep calm....sorry but just cant' face re-writing it all tonight as so tired and stuggling to spell anything now  

Lots of        to all those that need it  and just to let you know scan went ok today and lining ok and 2 follies 18mm and 16mm. Agreed after discussion with nurse to carry on with gonalf tonight and go back Wednesday for another scan but to monitor for a surge just in case.

Bed time..Sweet dreams allx x


----------



## kdb

Hi Amethyst - no, def don't take anything herbal during tx (although milk thistle is ok).  Herbs work in a very different way to western meds - also you usually need to take herbs for at least 6-8 weeks to see an effect - so, if you know you're going to be having a few months break from treatment then you can give them a whirl.  I had a cyst which meant I couldn't do another IUI before going to NZ for six weeks so I figured I would commit to herbs for a few months.

Cannot BELIEVE what your GP said?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Idiot    Good on you for pushing for some more tests - will you get a progesterone test 7dpo too?  Make sure you get the numbers of the results, as often they just tell you it's "normal" which is completely useless!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

*Fred73 *, good to hear your scan went well and here hoping you will get an even bigger result tomorrow. 

Fuschiapink, Hi there, don't think I 've been chatting to you before. Sounds very exciting for you and you seem to have quite a lot of follies. T hats a great start though. Good luck on Monday for egg collection. I think I will be doing the same and taking time off work around the time off EC and Et and 2ww. I am lucky enough to get special leave from my work for ALL my appointments. Actually if I had wanted I could have had the whole time off from when I start injections etc but would not do that as no need. 

*Beani*e ,, good luck tomorrow with your appointment. It seems to have come round quite quick.. will you be starting on meds straight away from your next AF 

*Amethyst* ,, its so unfair that WE have to make demands on the medical team as they should be recommending things for you to try. At least they are going to retest you, but losing another month is just a real big bummer. Makes you mad that this could have been avoided. 

C*ommutergirl*, Sorry to hear about your cyst but sounds like they have the treatment under control. I certainly think taking time off around EC & ET is a very vary good idea as I will be. Its quite unfortunate that you have to go into so much detail as to why you want time off, but who cares. You getting your bundle of joy is worth more than any career.


*Trying trying*, Good luck with 2ww and hope you wont be needing any of the drugs for next IUI. Any ideas what you will do to take you mind of the long wait 

*Winegum,* just wondering why you will taking the pill for 3 - 6 weeks as I am only on the pill from 21 days ish when AFM arrives 

*Huggies* ,, are you all well ? 

*Princess*, so sorry about your BFN, lots of 

*Kdb*, have you got your date yet ? 

*Cat1608*, must be such a lovely feeling with all the stretching going on. Hope that will be me soon too. 

*Xmasbaby*. Keep on with the ovulation sticks, you may nit need your appointment with any luck 

*Honky*, how you doing , have you made any decisions yet ? 

*Loopylisa*, how are you ? 

*Loopdy*, not long till your appointment now. 

and hi to all i may i forgotten, takes a while to read back and see whats been happening with you all

AFM,

not much really, waiting patiently for 21st August to arrive with AF and get started on the pill. Had visitors last week and was so stressed so am taking a bit of me time at the mo to get all my thoughts and  together. its getting so close and some days dont fell like its happening as waited so long. feel happy though and Dh home on Friday from his 9 week college course ( he was away mon - fri) so he can spoil me again

Love Trace
xxxx


----------



## fred73

Evening all

Going to have another go at the post but don'tthink it will be as good the 2nd time   

Trying - lots of     and        to my cycle buddy. Unfortunately I don't think there is a magic formula for increased PMA and for me it is just a case of keeping myself busy during 2ww. Have planned some things already including family visiting for OTD weekend so they can cheer me up if all goes wrong    If all else fails I have a jigsaw puzzle to finish and 2 more to do so all i can suggest is trying to find something which will occupy your mind. Easier said than done I know    

Commutergirl - sorry to hear about the cyst     but can understand where you are coming from with the excuse to postpone as it is easier to still have hope than know the outcome especially after what you have been through already     But this is a whole different tx and much more successful so no need to postpone       Have read about a few people having cysts and them going on their own so should be nothing to worry about. Have you decided who to tell at work and when? You could just take sick time otherwise? As you said though take as much time as you need. If you are ever going to be selfish and think of yourself this is the time to do it so put yourself first as you are more than worth it     As for he jokes, maybe you should practice on us first! Cheesy jokes will be best   

Amethyst - sorry to see you have had to canx your cycle      Try to stay positive though and enjoy your holiday then come back afresh to start again      I was going to recommend the same as cat to try acupuncture to try and regulate your cycle. The lady who does my acupuncture said she will reduce mine to 28 days from 31 over the next few cycles although hopefully I won't need that.

Honky - hope your appt went well today and you now have an idea whether you want to try more IUI or move to IVF. I think it is very much a personal decision based on your emotional and financial position as our consultant said we could move to iVF after 2 IUI's but my heart said to try one more even though my head disagreed    Guess we will find out in a few weeks which was right! Hopefully once you have made a decision you will find your mood settles a bit as with so much uncertainty at the moment it is difficult to stay calm     

Huggies - Hope you had a good weekend   When is the scan?

Princess - so sorry to see your BFN     

Beanie - hope you are feeling better and that AF eased up     Think you are seeing the consultant this week. Am I right? Which day is it?

Winegum - how are you doing? Has AF arrived so that you can start? It looks as if you will have a similar protocol to what I have been told for IVF just with different drugs so will be interested to hear how you get on. don't worry about the pessaries as I have had them already for IUI and you get used to them. Hated them the 1st time but grew to accept them the 2nd when I thought about what they were doing for me    Lots of        from your post and looking forward to seeing if you are a psychic and correctly predict your future    Thinking of you and your chocolate as I have given up for a few weeks    Made worse by my MIL sending over a massive chunk of homemade chocolate cake which DH then proceeded to eat in front of me!!! Jealous is not even the word  

fuschiapink - good luck with your ICSI journey       sounds as if it is going well already though and hopefully will just improve with this weeks scans and EC on Monday. Looking forward to hearing how many eggs you get and then lots of fertilisation   

tkbear - not long for you to go now and 21st will come quicker than you think and before you now it, it will be time for EC       Make sure you keep DH busy with the spoiling you at the weekend   

Hi to cat, kdb, loopdy, loopylisa, xmasbaby, and anyone I have missed plus   to sarah

AFM - no ovulation this morning so then spent all afternoon worrying it would happen this evening so did another test when I got home and still not so should have been happy! Instead freaked out in the kitchen when trying to cook separate meals for me and DH plus my lunch for Thursday. Ended up with tuna still in the tin in the saucepan of tomato sauce, tomato sauce in the mushroom sauce and finished off by burning myself on the frying pan   Then disolved into tears as DH stood looking helpless which makes me even more angry    Why are men so useless at times?? DH says I do too much so I should let him do it then he tuts every time I ask for something or takes forever to do it which is why I normally do it myself    Know the drugs don't help and sorry for all the complaining but just makes me want to scream at times!Makes me smile reading it back though as can see just how crazy I am    Lets hope I don't lose this post now or blood may be shed   

Must go to bed earlier tonight so good night all x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all well   

Sat here feeling sick with nerves so scared about appointment tommorrow, been quite positive about it untill today, been thinking its all going to be bad news, stupid I know but mind just gone into over drive   . Gosh so want to throw up right now, Dh fast asleep bless him, really so should I, got to be up at 5am for the appoinment.

Sorry no personnal's brain can't seem to think lol   

Sending bighugs to you all


----------



## amethyst_uk

Beanie - Good luck for today.   I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## kdb

Winegum - did AF arrive


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,
Going to read back and try and catch up with you all to do personals........

Beanie_1 - Hoping it all went well today and you are feeling more relaxed!!     Let us know how you got on!!    

Fred - sending big hugs hun     I remember the days of those drugs - eugghhhh!!!!  You don't realise how cruel they are to you and your OH until you have had a significant time off them, I hope you feel better now.  Hoping you get a + on those OV sticks soon!!!     How did your scan go today? xxxx

Trace - Not long now!!!     Glad DH will be home to support and spoil you when you start treatment.  The waiting is the hardest part, you should feel more relaxed when you get started as you know you are doing something and I just suggest you take a day at a time.    

Kdb - hope you are well honey.  How are things going and where do you stand just now?   xx

fusciapink - hello and nice to meet you.  Wishing you all the best for this ICSI cycle - sounds like things are progressing well just now and hope you can find that PMA to get you through.  I got my BFP on my first IVF cycle and coupled that with acupuncture, I have been having it once a week for the last six months and find it theraputic, stress relieving, and relaxing, so really feel it benefited me.  Good Luck for Monday!!!    

amethyst - so sorry your IUI was cancelled and can't believe that your FC or GP are being so blaze about your cycles    this should definitely be a cause of concern for them both and you should be having your hormone levels checked to see what the situation is.  Age should not be a 'factor' on its own and glad they are testing you again. As Kdb says, make sure you ask for levels and a printout of results so you can then speak with your FC.  All the best girl    

trying - PMA.....mmmnnnn not sure where it comes from or how you get it, but keeping the mind occupied should help - treat yourself, do things that you enjoy or even consider a new hobby.  Even though the thoughts are always there, it is good to focus them around positive things.    

commutergirl - sorry about the cyst     but I am praying it disappears with the help of time and Norethisterone.  As for the workforce thing, the truth is best as that way you are not making excuses, and as its a male department, they will most likely let you get on with things without too much interference.  You can ask that the reason is kept private, but that the rest can be told you are having minor surgery or something.  Hoping you can get through all this one way or another and have the time you need to put yourself first xxx   

honky - how did your appointment go?  I think after 3/4 IUI's I would be looking at IVF.  I had 4 unsuccessful IUIs followed by a BFP on first IVF cycle, so I know the chances are considerably higher and they learn so much more about your cycle and eggs.  Hope DH gives you some hugs soon for looking after his son    

Winegum - loving your mantra for this cycle      really happy you had a great nurse and feel enthused by the process and all that is to come - it is a very exciting and nervous time, so day by day PMA works best.  Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started and wishing you every success that THIS IS THE ONE    

Cat - how are you feeling?  Hope all is well xxxx  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well    

AFM - 12 week scan was yesterday and thankfully it was amazing - our little 'pob' came up right away (considering this is the first ultrasound I have had on my belly and not internally) and we saw head, body, arms, legs and the arms were waving, the legs were kicking and the baby was rolling around - it was amazing, especially as I feel none of this just now!!!  DH was over-awed by it and was speechless as he watched the magic on the screen.  This was the nuchal fold scan where the look for the fluid in the spinal cavity to rule out downs.  Initial results were positive and our doc was really happy - just need to wait on blood results next week to confirm everything else     I felt very blessed yesterday to have got this far and still having issues realising that this is happening to me and not sure I will believe it till I have 'pob' in my arms.  Back in 6 weeks time for 18 week scan and we need to determine if we want to find out the sex - DH is keen but I am all for surprises, so will see who wins.

Going back to Scotland next Friday to share our news with family and friends and can't wait to finally share the news.

Thanks for all your well wishes and best of luck to you all on your journeys, you all deserve to see what I was able to see yesterday.

xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

What an emotional rollercoaster of a day   , saw consultant who said straight away that we have to go down the ICSI route, seem's there were issues with DH sperm something they do not look at for IUI so that is probably why IUI never worked, then she said because of my age I will be having 2 embryos put back. Apparently my face went white at that news lol. So we have been given 2 options, after egg collection they will call us after 2 days to let us know how the embryos are doing if strong enough we can go for a single Blastocyst transfer or if not then we will have 2 @ 2-3 day embryos put back. Popped to bathroom empty bladder for scan came back and DH was crying, my heart broke into tiny pieces seeing that, he said he feel's he is letting me down. She also explained that if we have 2 or more embryos to freeze the NHS will cover the cost, but if we only get 1 embryo suitable to freeze then we have to decide to throw away or find £900 to freeze it as the NHS will not cover the cost of anything less than 2. So we got a lot of thinking to do ready for when we get our planning appointment.  Trying hard to keep the tears back.

will be back to do personals once caught up with your news, big hugs to you all


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh my god, beanie! Hang in there       It all sounds like good news and you are used to having big talks by now, aren't you? You definitely deserve a beer tonight, you poor thing! XXXXXXXX


----------



## Huggies

Awww Beanie, what a day you have had     .  I am actually very angry on your behalf that during your IUI your DH's sperm was not analysed to give you this insight earlier.  DH had a sample analysis before we began treatment and then I was told during each treatment what his numbers were, and the quality, etc.    

However, ICSI is a very successful process.  Don't worry too much about the 1vs2 debate, all will be revealed at the time and they will advise you on whats best.  Really hope you give DH lots of hugs and make him know that its not his fault and all will be okay


----------



## joeyrella

oh beanie       at least you have had the worst of the news now and can build from here.  we had a similar shock as hubby's low sperm count was only diagnosed when we changed consultants after a year of treatment and lots of disappointments.  its a shock to realise you have problems you hadn't counted on but after we'd cried for a while we were relieved to finally know why nothing until that time had worked for us.


----------



## tkbearlowey

Beanie, 

what a day. Its always so upsetting when you dont get a staright answer and now you have to start making big decisions again. There is some positive news in there but you just have to absorb it all and decide between you what is best for you both,    to you both. seeing our DH's in tears is so upsetting as i was same when my DH couldnt get a sample on 2nd IUI. positive things do come out though as at laest we wont have that problem as we frozen sample now. It sounds odd that it took till now to find out DH's sperm has issues,

be there for each other

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone 

Still so pleased to see the thread thriving, and welcome back *fusciapink* - glad you found us 

*Beanie:* Oh darling, I'm so sorry you've had a tough day - appointments are always difficult, both anticipating them, having them and then the aftermath. I can see how it's all been a bit hard on you, I hope you have had a chance to reflect and see the positives. The fact that they are going straight for ICSI is great for both of you. It is the best tx you can get. MF issues often don't come out until this stage. I predict we will be found to have MF issues when it comes to fertilisation, and all the while, we have been used to this being "my" problem. I know my dh is scared about this being the case. I may be wrong, but if it really is a shared burden, it must make things "easier", certainly for us girls.  It is quite daunting thinking about the decisions we will have to make - I commented on this in my appointment, as the nurse was talking as if we were going to have to make lots of decisions "on our own", but she reassured me that at each stage, although it is our decision, there is always expert advice on hand, and usually, something occurs which forces the decision anyway, so I'm trying not to get too stressed about the consultant standing over me and dh, me heavily sedated, dh rabbit in the headlights, shouting"we need a decision now"  I hope you are OK  You are in great hands at BCRM, did you like the staff or is it to early to tell?

*Amethyst: *It seems to be that most gps who are mentioned on here are just atrocious at dealing with us and our IF issues  It's very frustrating that with IF, there isn't enough investigation done to find out the causes. I hope you have a lovely holiday - I'm sorry it means you have to skip a month, but at least it means you can have a chilled out break. Where are you going?

*Fusciapink: *Hey honey, nice to hear from you. Great news about your follies. Make sure you come back and update us as soon as you know anything - you are the first one of us to have IVF/ICSI since the thread started! I'm also considering whether to have some accupunture sessions but am thinking I might have left it a bit late. I'm glad it's all going well. Big hugs and lots of positive vibes coming your way.   

*Honky:* How was your appointment with Mr West? I hope it went well and that he has given you a new direction to focus on. I too am being a right mare to dh and I haven't even started taking any hardcore drugs yet. I wish he would be stronger for me, more protective, more like a parent, and take me in hand, but I forget that he is needing all this too. Last night when I told him this he said that I'd just been so angry for the past two weeks, and I burst into tears and blubbered "I'm not angry....I'm scared" That managed to elicit a little cuddle  It seems that dh is at his best when I am at my best but I guess that's not difficult to work out 

*Trying:* Ahhh thanks for the love - but you are right, the sentiments, the support, the care on here is overwhelming  ...in a good way. Is the general consensus that the pessaries are best put up the back door? I'm glad basting went well and wish you all the best for this cycle  PMA needs attention everyday doesn't it - it can be exhausting. The only thing I can recommend is keeping busy and out of the house - you are doing good with the walks. Is there a project at home you could tackle, like sorting out photos, getting pictures framed, anything that will keep you occupied and engaged.

*Commutergirl:* Yes - we think alike! I too am quite happy to procrastinate a bit just to avoid things I would rather not face right now. I hope you cyst goes of its own accord  You may be pleasantly surprised by your colleague's reaction - you never know, he might have a nephew conceived through IVF or something similar. In any case, I'm sure once you have bitten the bullet and planned your speech and delivered it, everything will be fine  It's unfortunate that academia can be a bit of a toxic environment - I hope you avoid any *****iness. You must certainly train yourself to ignore it and remind yourself constantly how lucky the department are to have you and how you have stuck your neck out on numerous occasions in the past.

*Fred:* Another one with impressive follies  How are you doing? Sorry you lost your post - it's the most annoying thing in the world  Did you put the pessaries up the back door? Everything has changed now - see below, but no, AF hasn't arrived     about the psychic comment, wish I'd said twins now  Your description of your dh is a fairly accurate one of mine, useless is a term I regularly use to describe him, though do I detect a little of the control freak in you? I certainly do in myself 

*Huggies:* Lovely to hear form you and thanks for your good wishes  I'm delighted your scan went well - such a wonderful and memorable moment for you and dh. Are you showing yet? Have a fab time in Scotland 

*kdb:* hello....any news from you?

*tk: *Hi sweetie - I was going to be on the pill for 3 to 6 weeks just depending on when my period came as that would effect when the clinic could fit me in - I have irregular periods, if at all, but that's all changed now...see below. Glad you'll have your dh back. The 21st will be here before you know it. 

*Scaralooloo:* Miss you 

*Joeyrella:* Hi - nice to see you.

AFM: Well, it's all change and I have been all of a dither running round in circles like the proverbial headless chicken! At our IVF consultation in July the cons said he would prob put me on the short protocol, but at our planning apt last week I was told I would be on the long protocol, starting with the pill, and culminating in EC at the end of Sept/beg of Oct, as I told you all - I did not question this. I am happy with my clinic and trust them. I was on day 30 when I had the planning apt. On Monday, day 36, still no sign of AF, so I called the clinic and they told me that as AF hadn't come, they would bring it on with Norithesterone and go straight into stimming, with EC scheduled (if all timing is right from now on) for around 1st Sept.....1 MONTH EARLY. So it's all systems go, and although work wise the new schedule is better, I was quite attached to the end of September as I had plenty of time to "prepare" myself. We are going into the clinic again this Monday for a second planning meeting and to get all the consent forms signed and witnessed. OMG...this is actually happening  
I'm thinking it's too late to start accupuncture now? 
I've been having lovely cuddles and quality time with my gorgeous 15 month old nephew this week - he loves his Auntie Winegum and I am smitten. He can clap, is very good a copying, loves hide and seek if you jump out on him, gives wet kisses etc etc - he can also screech like a teradactyl, so I love giving him back when he's not so cute  My brother told me off for not showing willing to do a nappy and I firmly told him Aunties only get the best bits 

I hope you are all OK.
Big love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Sarah - I'm so so sorry, I must have missed ur post last time I was on!! I really hope u are ok huni and I'm gutted for u. Take care sweetie xx

Hi girls, still trying to catch up here! Hope u are all well.

Beanie - keep ur chin up huni, my 16 month old niece is thanks to ICSI. Damn NHS, I'll never understand them! xx

Trying - yes natural prog cream, can't say I've noticed any dif yet although got really bad sore heads first few days when I stopped taking it but could be coincidence. No harm giving it a go xx

winegum - aunties defo should get the best bits! lol I've a new little neice/nephew due end of this month and cant wait! xx

huggies- great news huni xx

Hi to everyone else and take care girls xx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi
I always struggle to keep up with everything, but here it goes...
Tkbearlowey - Hi, look forward to chatting to you more. I thought my boss was being understanding but it sounds like you've got it made! I'm quite reliant on my boss being nice but your company appears to have a very understanding policy on Fertility treatment. I was told today that EC is very likely to be on Monday but my acupuncturist reckons Tuesday may be better and that ET on day 2 is old school and they shouldn't be looking to do ET until at least day 3 with Blastocysts. Must google that as I have forgotten what half the terminology means.  It does mean that I am not quite sure what leave I require and I'm probably not going to know until my next scan on Friday. I like to be organised so I'm not enjoying not being able to plan ahead. You're very lucky to be offered so much leave. It's one less stress!

Beanie - My PCT only offer 1 free ICSI/IVF with only 1 ET. My clinic reckons they're setting up people like me to fail as the success is lower with only one ET. Then once we all fail, they'll be able to turn round and say, 'there you go, it's pointless funding the over 35s'. So for you to be offered at least 2 ET sounds really positive. Please don't feel down about it. It varies so much between one PCT and the next. My DH has not has his sperm tested since we started IUI so I'm now quite cross they haven't done more thorough tests.  I also hear about lots of ladies having blood tests prior to and during treatment to check hormones levels etc. I have had nothing. I'm not sure they've even tested my blood to check I actually ovulate! I hope once you've had a few days for it to all sink in you'll come back feeling more positive. My friend's husband had really poor sperm and they had ICSI/IVF split and it worked for them first time. They had twins and then went onto conceive the following year naturally!
Fred - It's not you, it's the drugs. My emotions are up and down like a rollercoaster.  
Huggies - Your commencts on getting your BFP with first go helps with my PMA. I'm amazed how much more positive I feel after starting acupuncture. Not quite sure the needles help but my acupuncturist is so knowledgeable, i'd have just been as well having a chat with her over a coffee. Would probably be far cheaper too! You must be so excited, it must all seem very real now. If you have any other tips as to what you did or didn't do leading up to and during the 2ww it would be much appreciated.
Winegum - I probably started acupuncture a bit late. She would have liked to see me a couple of months earlier but said it was good that she saw me as I started DR, and then once again when I started stimming. I definitely say it's never too late. I had my second scan today and my follies have grown nicely. Nurse found another 2 today. They don't think I'm over-stimulating but my acupuncturist recommends I drink lots of fluids to help flush the drugs around. She's also a big fan of the brazil nuts! I used to quite like them but I'm sick of the sight of them now!! Having to force down at least 5 a day. Fab news that you can start a month early - before you get too used to being able to have the odd glass of wine again!
AFM -all okay so far. Follies growing nicely. Just hope they're holding some eggs. It's just one hurdle after the next isn't it!!
Feellng really tired now so hello to everyone else and take care xx


----------



## fusciapink

Sorry about font size - copied it in from Word and didn't realised how big it was!!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Fusicapink- That quite shocking that you had no blood test or DH sample not tested, thankfull the my new clinic would not let me start until new blood tests and DH sample tested, Glad to hear follies are doing good   . We get 1 go at ICSI then if any eggs to freeze then FET.

Winegum - Wow they got you starting now, BCRM so far have been real good the consultant Dr Lambert was so lovely she completely understood my fears and worries, what is good they offer free counseling while you are having TX. She wants to get me started as soon as possible. Been told will follow similar protocol for DR that  I had on IUI's except instead of 75iu menopur it will be 300iu. Wishing you all the best really hope this is the only TX you have to do   

TKbearlowy - Gosh not much longer until you start, it seems when they do IUI the clinic only looks at certain numbers they don't look at the abnormal sperm amount which is what that they look at for IVF and sadly DH abnormal sperm number is below what they want you to have for IVF.

Huggies - Fab news with scan   , really hope you have a lovely time back home in Scotland   

Fred - Great news on the follies, keeping everything crossed for you   

Commutergirl - Really hope the cyst goes away by itself   

Honky - Hope all is ok with you and that your appointment went well   

Scaralooloo - In my thoughts sweetie    

Hello everyone else   

Afm - Spent good part last night talking with DH, feeling little calmer about it all and manged to get some sleep which has helped a little, Just so much to take in and with them wanting decisions straight away it was hard to get heads around it all, we were told it should be couple weeks until we get out planning appointment so at least we got bit time to get decide what we want to do.


----------



## kdb

Huggies, I am so soooooooo happy for you    How exciting you get to tell your family face to face!  I daydream about telling my Gran that we have a BFP... I just hope it happens for real so that I can make her happy!

Beanie sweetie.... that's so sad about your DH    This TTC lark really is heartbreaking    I'm v angry that your clinic didn't analyse his swimmers properly before IUI?!!  OMG!!  Maybe put the decisions re; freezing, blasto, etc on the backburner for a while so that you don't feel too overwhelmed.  You have d/r and stimming to focus on first - the choices you make about embryos are further down the line - and actually the embryologists will make a recommendation anyway, based on quality and quantity - so who knows, maybe the decision will be pretty much made for you anyway.  (And sometimes I prefer that... I take it as a 'sign' if you know what I mean?)  xoxo

Winey - glad you had such a fab time with your nephew!  And WHOAAAAAAAA about starting straight away!!!  How exciting!  Know what you mean about feeling like it's all happening v quickly, but as you say, you trust the clinic completely and so best to go with the flow.  (I also felt the same about my clinic - trusted them and also prob a little bit tired of questioning everything and researching everything, so decided for IVF I will give my poor brain a break... didn't last long of course due to thyroid!)

Hi to all the other girls xoxo

p.s. Fuscia - just a quickie re; the Brazil nuts - you only need 2-3 per day, no more, to get enough Selenium.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,
so much news over the last couple of days! I have started composing a message a couple of days ago and am trying to patch it up.

*Fusciapink* - hello! good to see you here, and all the best for your ICSI.     I look forward to reading how you are getting on as I'll be there next month!
Yes, it feels strange the thought of inducing menopause. Likewise, it felt strange to read my clinic's recommendation that we must not get pg this month during DR! Thanks for the thought, but if we didn't succeed so far it would be a hell of a bad luck if we did now, wouldn't it?

*Amethyst* - what a useless GP! shame that you cannot start the next cycle, but if your investigations find out something minor that can be easily sorted with meds you may not even need a next IUI cycle.   
Have a lovely holiday! where are you going?

*Fred* - One of those days, huh? Yes, the drugs don't help. On my previous IUI I felt like crying for anything. This time around I am a bit worried because I am feeling weepy even without drugs! Tough time ahead for DH...  
Any news from your follies?    
At work I am only going to tell my boss (not sure whether I should tell him in the next weeks to allow better planning, or only at the beginning of the next cycle once I know whether the cyst has gone) and the department admin as she is also a good friend and she would be a bit suspicious about my absences. And perhaps the colleague I had already told about IUI last summer. Anyone else who needs to know about my absence can be told that I am having minor surgery. Well, one of the good points about being in the UK (apart from the crazy Italian rules about IVF) is that people are not likely to ask anything!! 

*Trace* - great that your DH is back! was the course useful (I understand he was attending it?)? Good luck with your countdown!

*Huggies* - hi! so glad to hear that the scan went well and you could see the little person inside you!  Have a great time in Scotland, and let us know the reactions of your family on hearing the news!

*Beanie* - Must be so heartbreaking to see your DH crumbling  . Glad to hear that after the initial moment you are both feeling a bit better.    
I am totally with you; there are hard decisions to be made at this stage, and the time is short. However, ICSI has great chances of success, so it is good news that they decided you should go this route.   

*Winegum* - whoa, things are moving so fast! I am so pleased for you, although, like you said, a bit of procrastination sometimes is a comfortable cocoon.   
Glad that you had a good time with your nephew. yes, aunties only get the best bits, I keep telling this to my sister! I am totally in love with my 5 year old niece, and my heart melts when my sister reports sentences like "How much I would like auntie CG and uncle CB to be here!".
I am actually quite happy about the people in my department, but there are some toxic individuals, which I don't want at all to know about my IVF. The boss is a kind man and he doesn't worry me, apart from the mutual embarrassment the moment I'll make my speech... 

Hi to everybody else! 

AFM - working from home today (blisssss! nobody knocking at my door apart from the postman!) as this afternoon I am going to have a 3D scan and dummy embryo transfer. Getting emotional now. And a bit worried about travelling on the tube with a full bladder!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all
Just a very quick one from me as I am at work and didn't have my laptop last night.

*Fred*, honey, I hope the big O has taken place. I am sorry you are having such a stressful time, darling!    
*Commutergirl*, good luck this afternoon. I didn't know they did a dummy trsnafer first!! It sound very sensible but sooo scary. Will be thinking of you.   
*Winegum*, brilliant news!!!! That's two weeks away!!! A different kinf of 2ww for you. Never too late for acup.    

I'll catch up properly with you all tonight, just wanted to send my love to you ladies. Also I had a thought last night - one of the best PMA boosters is when something great happens here! 
XXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Trying - dummy ET is something my clinic does, not sure they all do. Actually, after checking with the nurse that I wouldn't need any assistance, I boldly said that I didn't need DH to come with me (I'd rather have him for the most important parts!), but I'm a bit scared! 
Also, I just discovered with horror that I am not supposed to eat for 4 hours before the procedure.    I am already past the limit, I didn't have too big a breakfast and am already starving!  This will teach me to read the instructions more carefully!  


CG
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi CG - I had both these done back in May.  The DET was fine - didn't feel a thing - but the 3D SIS was pretty uncomfortable (like a strong period cramp)... however they do recommend you take 2 x paracetamol an hour before your appt... I stupidly didn't take anything, which I regret!

Good luck xoxox


----------



## honky

Hi all  ,

Sorry have not been on here for a few days,  I have a stinking cold and am feeling rotten. Appointment with consultant went well Tuesday, basically we went through the options of what's next, either 4th IUI or on to IVF or 4th IUI then IVF. A huge choice really isn't it. Chances for our ages are 1 in 4 for both. We're kind of thinking try one more IUI and see what happens and then move on to IVF if we need to. We thought that the chances were higher for IVF, so that really has what has kind of  made the decision for us. We've also kind of decided that we will give my body a rest for the moment and try again in October after our holiday, cause since March I have been taking drugs and attending appointments, it's been taking it's toll on my body. A long old slog really eh? 

Sorry no personals tonight, I am really feeling rubbish with this stinking cold and am going to have a nice hot bath and chill on the sofa.

Love and wishes and loads of Big Fat Positives to you all 

Honky xxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Supposed to be a quick post but been reading through and thinking it might not be now   

honky - hope you feel better soon      Pleased to hear you have made a decision over what to do next and hope the break with give you and DH some quality time together   

Commutergirl - hope the dummy ET went well today and you were very brave to go on your own    think the weepiness is the same for all of us as so much to deal with and don't think even the strongest person could get through this without a few tears    That's what DH's are for anyway    And you are right about us Brits - usually we don't ask too many questions so you should be pretty safe!!!

trying - hows it going? Hope you are keeping busy and lots of       

huggies - brilliant news on the scan and I'm sure all the tests will be fine    plenty of time for you to decide whether the find out the sex or not and sure your family will help you decide. Have a great time in Scotland   

beanie - really felt for you and your news and I guess just one more area where the NHS should be more consistent      The first tests we had were on DH and they wouldn't test me until all his results were back! Unfortunately I know all to well what a shock it is when results like that come back and all you can do is be there for DH but I can tell you there is a positive side to this too. Now you have all the facts and it means your tx can be more specific so your success rate must have gone way up        Plus I know it has made me and DH stronger and closer so all good news      And as the others said you don't have to make any decisions yet and the clinic will make suggestions so you are not on your own     Plus we are all here for you too with our "amateur" advice and none of us like to offer our own opinions (lol) so what more could you want     

winegum - everything is moving a lot faster for you then    but think that can only be a good thing as less time to think about it! I also think it is never too late to start acupuncture. there is still time for you to have a few while stimming plus the ones on ET day which are most important. With regards to pessaries, I used front door but have heard more absorption from back door but just can't bring myself to do it!!! Probably TMI!!! Think you may have to do 2 a day for IVF so then they suggest to alternate which my friend did and had a BFP. Thinking I might do that this time but guess it is whichever you feel most comfortable with    And you are very right about me being a control freak    apparently the reason why my DH doesn't cook very often as I will interfere    Think the abbreviation for DH should actually be useless as we would all know what it meant!!! Love him really but he has his moments and sure yours is the same. Will probably be on over the weekend but just in case, hope all goes well on Monday     

fuschiapink - good news on the follies       

Hi to kdb, amethyst, xmasbaby, joeyrella, tkbear and anyone I have missed plus   to sarah 

AFM - scan went well yesterday and one of my follies was just over 20 mm then the other 17mm so not grown too much but enough so that was cool. Lining good too at over 10 so had trigger injection last night and basting at 2:30pm tomorrow. Got the smiley face today too so surge has happened so should be fine tomorrow. Going for acupuncture before the basting for the 1st time so hoping this will make the difference for 3rd time lucky      Friday 13th too! Has to be good for something!!! Have to go now as huge piece of cake beside me and deparate to eat it   

Sweet dreams all x


----------



## commutergirl

Fred -        for basting!


CG
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - Got everything crossed for you      

xx


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies,

so much catching up to do, my head is spinning after all the reading and it will take me days to get up to speed on what everyone has been up to!! Sorry for the lack of personals, I have lost two posts now    (is it just me) and won't make another attempt just now    but will be back later. 

I'm sending massive hugs to Sarah       I was very sad to read your devastating news. I know from experience that no words of consolation can ease the pain you're feeling now, but hope you will feel stronger soon and come back on here and let us all know how you are. You're in my thoughts      

Hello and hugs to everyone else   

Dixie
xx


----------



## Huggies

Fred - best of luck for your basting      

Hi to everyone else - hope you have wonderful weekends, I am just crazy at work and will be spending the weekend packing boxes before heading home on Wednesday.

Love and babydust to you all


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all lovely ladies,


Hoping you all have a lovely weekend. I am spending quality time with DH as home foe good as college course finished. Now he can look after and do lots of spoiling. Maybe put my feet up for a few days before i start pill 1 week today   

Fred hope all went well today and bow you have the 2WW,

Love Trace

xxxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all you good luck and positive vibes. Very much appreciated   

Well I am officially PUPO and    it is 3rd time lucky for us    Was reasonably calm yesterday morning and listened to Zita West CD which I have to admit was pretty good. Then just before we left the house DHs bossphoned him and had a go at him for something he had done wrong which was so inconsiderate as he knew why he was off   So spent my time to acu and then in London calming him down!!! Got my own back after we had to wait 45 mins to be seen at the clinic by which point I had mini freak out and tears so DH had to calm me down   

Anyway after all that, had same nurse as did 2nd basting and she was really good and quick plus said we could stay in the room as long as we wanted. Nearly fell asleep so think the acu had kicked in    Think this was our best shot as had the 2 follies (nurse said 3 but 3rd was only 14 at scan so triplets unlikely!!) plus the surge and discharge for ovulation. My only concern was if I ovulated before IUI as had lots of twinges round my ovaries the night before and following morning. Will just have to wait and see    2ww craziness here we come   

Now being spoilt by DH and keeping hold of the remote control so no football    Hope you are all having a good weekend and rain is not stopping you do anything x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all. My turn to do some personals

*Commutergirl,* hello lovely. How are you? When do you get to find out about the dummy transfer? Hope the eating didn't matter and that that cyst is disappearing, and that you are enjoying your summer days before term starts! I was thinking of your call with your mum earlier today when my ex (husband, I might add) sent me a picture of his newborn boy. I am really really happy for him, but cannot help feeling sad. He never even wanted children! And my mother drops really unsubtle hints all the time about wanting to be a grandma, lecturing me that women have children in their twenties. I keep fantasising about telling her where to go, but would never do it because I am not like that. But it's still annoying. Luckily, DP lends his wonderful ear once in a while. (BTW, I went to Epping Forest for the massive walk.)

*Fred*, honey, all sounds lovely with you. The follies looked great. Good things come to those who wait     This one sounds just perfect.

*Amethyst*, I really hope that you are relaxing and looking forward to your holiday. I am sure a break from it all will be very good for you. I'd change that GP of yours if you can. You really need a more sympathetic, let alone knowledgable, ear!

Auntie *Winegum*, hello! I understand it is better to use the "front entrance" unless you have specific problems, none of which I can remember now! I basically put it in and then keep horizontal for twenty minutes. And make sure you put in a small sanitary towel, otherwise you'll have greasy knickers. The coconut oil that the pessary is contained in melts at body temperature, but some of it will escape, so don't worry if you go to the loo and it looks like you've peed it all out, as apparently a sufficient amount is absorbed in 20 minutes. I was laughing at you saying picture framing. We've just had 9 prints reframed and DP pulled his back trying to save one of them from sliding on the floor. We'll have fun putting them when he is better and I'll have to find something else in the meantime  I am very glad to hear it's all systems go. Good luck and take excellent care of yourself.   

*Honky*, honey. Hope you are OK. Summer colds are horrible. I think it's a good plan to rest up. You've got to be ready mentally and physically. Look after yourself, darling.   

*Fuscia*, I hope things are going to plan! Everything crossed for you. I am a bit alarmed at your lack of tests. Do you think it's worth bringing it up with them?

*Trace*, thank you for your thoughts. The 21st is next week! Hope you are ready In answer to your question, after the real downer last weekend, I have made a special effort to busy myself with freelance work, seeing friends, walking, cooking crazy things, watching films, gardening, playing with the cat -- just anything. So much so that I actually forgot my little brother's birthday, which is a first. Anyway, hope DH is spoiling you as he should be

*Beanie*, darling, how's your rollercoaster ride?   

*Huggies*, have fun in Scotland! Hope you are not worrying about the bloods, I am sure they will be fine.  

Everyone else, hello too. I am exhausted and apologise for not writing to everyone.

*AFM*, end of day 9PIUI today. Some twinges and painful breasts, but I am too old and wise to believe anything but the sacred pee stick these days. 8 days to go. I have followed everyone's advice and organised lots for us both to do, with the fantastic result of not dwelling on the IUI every minute of every day. Maybe every third minute... 

Love
XXXXX


----------



## tkbearlowey

Sorry this post is just about me

am thinking of you all though and will post personals later this week


Hi all,


Well I have a day of all days. I woke up this morning to the arrival of AF 5 DAYS EARLY and boy was I delighted. Never had such a short cycle ever I don't think.
Crazy crazy days wanting AF to arrive. So I very quickly called ARI in my excitement
to get the go ahead of 1st IVF cycle. So this it for us now and we are very excited.
The plans at the moment ( hoping nothing out of the ordinary crops up ):
Start the pill tomorrow morning, stop it on 17 September, baseline scan on 20 September,bloods on 29 September and egg collection on 4th October !!!!!!!!!!! and obviously then ET when we get told.

So am feeling really good we have at the very least got to this date.

   

Trace
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Go Trace!!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Sadly just a quick post 3 am get up    for work, Hope you all had lovely weekend    will be back for proper post and catch up tommorrow 

Trace thats great news hunni

Fred sending lots sticky vibes

Sending hugs to you all     

Beanie xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All
Just trying to catch up on the past few days. This is a quick one before I make a start on dinner so will try and do more personals in a day or two. Should have started it half an hour ago but I'm sure DH can wait.FF is more important!!  Glad to see we're all making progress one way or the other. It's such an emotional rollercoaster. I wish we didn't have to work with all this other stuff going on. 

Fred and Trying - All the best on the 2ww. The waiting never gets any easier but I realy hope the time goes nice and quickly for you. We are due some more BFPs on here.

Huggies - Glad to see your pregnancy is progressing well. I am getting a quite nervous now. My acupuncturist recommends that I go to Blastocysts if possible, or Day 3 at the earliest for ET.However, CARE where I am at typically do Day 2 transfers, I am only allowed one embryo to be put back but can have any remaining good ones frozen. I have raised my concern and they say they will see how my eggs are tomorrow and take it from there. Can I ask what you had and what advice you recieved? Also, how much relaxing did you do afterwards?

AFM - My scan went well on Friday, had 16 good size follicles so I did my Pregnyl injection on Saturday night and the EC was carried out on Monday. I had 14 eggs - whoopee!! I have never felt so bloated, thought I was going to pop last night   DH was under strict orders to not let me lift a finger  
Today they called to say all 14 were mature and 10 fertilised. So relieved as up until now, we didn't know if we could acheive fertilisation. Glad to see we are compatible   Now got to wait until tomorrow morning to see how many survived the night.  They have provisionally booked me in for ET tomorrow but have agreed to see what tomorrow morning brings before making a final decision. I wish you could fast forward time sometimes.

Good luck to everyone on the IVF road, I really hope our wishes come true this year   
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Fuscia
You sound so super calm, you absolutely rock, lady! I am no expert in IVF yet, but it seems like you've got a pretty good result there. I have everything everything everything crossed for the little eggies. With ten, you must have a pretty good chance. Lots of rest for you.     
XXX


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Trying and Fred - Really hope 2ww being kind to you both, keeping everything crossed for you both   

Fuscia - You sound so calm, really odd how each clinic differs, when I asked about having just 1 embie put back I was told for my age they put 2 embies back, unless we can get to blastocyst stage, which they only normally offer to 34 or under but we have been told we can push for it if our embies are strong enough. Wishing you all the best     

Winegum - How are you.

Huggies - Hope you have safe journey back home, have lovely time.

Trace - Hope all is ok with you

Commutergirl - Dummy transfer sounds interesting, hope it went well 

Apologies to those missed another 3 am get up   

Beanie xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls  great to see so much happening and really hope we have our first wave of BFPs soon  It's all sounding so encouraging.

*xmasbaby:* Hi honey - how are you doing? Any more news on your IVF?

*fusciapink: *  Congratulations on your fantastic result honey - I'm so proud of you! Can't wait to hear more. It's a nail-biting stage but you have got over your recent hurdles very well  and you sound nice a calm 

*beanie:* Hello lovely - what on earth are you doing at work that needs you to get up so early?  I hope you are still feeling calm. I don't recognise myself, I'm happy, positive, excited  Long may it continue. Have you had your appointment through yet?

*kdb:* How are you honey? TSH levels still nice and low? What are you waiting for now? Surely you must have an appointment or something coming up soon. What's hidden C? I hope you are OK.  

*Commutergirl:* Wow - how did the dummy transfer go?

*Honky:* Hello there  - glad you have had your appointment. I hope you enjoy your break from tx, have a lovely holiday and come back refreshed ready to face more tx in the autumn. Where are you going on holiday? I hope you're cold has gone and that you enjoyed your bath 

*Fred:* Congratulations on your follies and basting  Goes without saying that I really hope it's third time lucky for you  have you still got the remote  I don't know why it is referred to as the football season as there is such a small break - my dh plays and watches 

*Dixie:* Welcome back for your hols honey  - hope you had a lovely time. I've started reading The Secret (you recommended it to me ages ago) - I picked it up on impulse while buying another book. So far it is having a very positive effect on me and I've only read about 4 pages  Looking forward to hearing more of your news.

*Huggies: *You're here! I can't wait to here about your reunions with family and friends and how you shared your fab news. I hope all has gone well so far - packing, flight etc, and that you are relaxing and enjoying the things you miss.

*Trying:* Thanks for the advice on the pessaries. I asked my nurse too and she said the first few (between EC and ET) need to go in the back door, then I can switch to front. While dh is recovering from the picture incident why not try some baking - the only downside is that you either have to eat everything you make or give it away! I see you have less than a week to go until OTD. Fingers and everything else crossed. 

*tk:* Hi honey - great news!  It's a good feeling to have it all planned out isn't it?

AFM: Well I don't know what is going on with me, but I feel great!  I am feeling positive, good about myself, excited, and most important of all, that this is within my reach. I'm making an effort to prepare my mind and body (diet improvements, supplements and Zita West CD) which seem to be having a good effect on my sense of well being. All through my IUIs I kind of knew it wouldn't work, I just couldn't muster PMA, but I have managed to turn myself around  I'm determined to hang onto it. I am expecting AF to arrive by Thursday afternoon so will start stimming on Fri or Sat hopefully. I'm not even worried that AF won't turn up  So, it's all about to kick off! I had my pre-op and second planning meeting (form signing) yesterday, the highlight of which was a detailed discussion, with hand gestures, of how to insert a painkiller pessary prior to EC 

Big love to you all - especially Fusciapink, Fred and Trying 

Winegum xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Trying to keep myself a bit sane but not working particularly well!! Although my normal is probably all your crazy anyway   

fuschiapink - great news on the eggs and embryos as 10 from 14 is brilliant    Hoping for more good news for you in the morning too        I don't know much about IVF as not got there yet but been reading the Lister thread a lot as might be joining them soon if not lucky with this cycle and they encourage everyone to go to blasts to get the best quality embryos regardless of age. I did read somewhere that if you get to blast then success rate goes up to 70% which is I guess why they do this. 3 of the ladies on there recently went to blast and all got BFP so hoping will be the same if I have the tx. Wasn't sure whether i should have told you this or not as if your clinic won't do it then don't want you to lose PMA. Success rates still good with earlier transfer though and who's to say that those 2 day transfers would not have gone to blast anyway       All clinics have different protocol and all have success so don't worry     

beanie - thanks for all the good wishes. Not envying you your 3am starts as I hate mornings so hope yours are over soon    

trying - hows it going cycle buddy? Less than a week to go now so over the worst of it and sounds as if you are keeping busy    Completely agree with you on the pee stick front and the only way you know if it has worked. Sure it won't stop me looking at sites with symptoms next week though    Sending you lots of       

commutergirl - how did the dummy transfer go? What happens next?   

dixie - good to hear from you and sounds as if all is going well    Have 2 friends due the week after you so guess you have got a nice bump now and getting bigger every week.   Did you decide to find out the sex?

huggies - hope you did all the supervising to the box packing    And have an amazing time in the UK. Sure there will be lots of unforgettable moments   

winegum - still have the remote as he is listening to football on the internet tonight    Never mind meant I had my dinner cooked and he cleaned up as felt guilty I think    Really good news on the PMA and sure this is going to be your time        So much more control for the clinic and you get to see that your body is doing the right things rather than imagining it! Make sure you have protein with all your meals and you will get some good follies   But will you be giving up the chocolate

Lots of      to sarah

Hi to loopylisa, cat, loopdy, honky, kdb, amthyst and anyone I have missed     

AFM - As mentioned little bit crazy already and every day feels like a week    My not analysing every twinge did not last long but finding this time less stressful than before but guess I am not that far in yet. Been doing the Zita West cd in the evenings and think it has helped even though I am normally really sceptical about deep breathing and visualisation! Does anyone know about body temp supposedly rising after transfer/ovulation due to progesterone levels? Read this on one of the sites and I'm feeling really cold so just worried I am going to have problems with implantation    Talking to my beans every day though so hoping at least one has fertilised and will implant    Decided I am going to believe it has happened this time until the sticks prove otherwise and will take the consequences if they come    

Sweet dreams to all x x


----------



## Winegum

Ooopps - I almost forgot, I have heard from *scaralooloo* and she asked me to pass on a message to you all - she's on the mend but still feeling fragile  
She said "I still check in on you girls every now and then to see that you're all ok but not strong enough to join back in. You've all been so sweet and caring and your messages have meant so much to me they really have. Can you thank the girls for me?"
Consider yourselves thanked!

And I also forgot to say hello to lurkers or people who haven't posted for a while - Loops, Loopdy, Cat, Amethyst ans anyone else


----------



## dixie13

Good morning girls,

*Huggies* - have a lovely trip back home, you must be soooo excited!!!! 

*Trying* -how are you feeling? Hoping for good news from you soon!    

*Winegum* - it sounds like you're in a great place at the moment  Glad you're enjoying The Secret, I'm a great believer in the power of the mind and positive thinking and that book has certainly helped me at times when I've been struggling. Thanks for passing on the message from Sarah, have been thinking about her. 

*Trace* - great news, that's so exciting!!! 

*Fuscia* - wow that's great result!! Wishing you the very best of luck  
*Fred* - keep believing and hopefully we'll have some good news soon!         
Yes I have a bump and getting bigger by the day!! We wanted to find out the sex, but because of the position of the baby they couldn't tell, and only said that it's likely to be a boy but she wasn't sure..... So we don't really know the sex but think it's a boy!! I have no preference either way, only wanted to find out because I felt I couldn't wait all that time!!! 

*Sarah* - big hugs coming your way    Hope to see you back on here soon   

*Beanie* - they work you hard, don't they?!!!! Hope you're doing ok 

Hello to everyone else 

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Dixie, lovely to hear from you! Glad to hear all is going well  I must get my hands on The Secret - am a big believer in mind power, ever since reading a John Kehoe book when I was 16. It was like a revelation! I remember you posting something about a mood board too... have kind of started this but need to have it complete and ready before IVF! Btw, are you still studying?

Winegum, had been wondering where you were! Love that you are sounding so    Doesn't it feel good to really REALLY believe that tx _will_ work? I felt like that after our first IVF cons...  Interesting about the painkiller pessary for EC - don't they give you sedation?

Fred - yes, progesterone increases our basal body temperature which is why temp charting can help you identify when you ovulated. But, having charted my temp for the past 1.5 years I can tell you that the temperature you 'feel' doesn't necessarily relate to what your basal body temp is - ie, you can feel hot but have a low temp, and vice versa, so please don't worry about it.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Fred* - so good that everything went well, and that you are managing to keep stress under control. Have a lovely chat to your beans! 

*Trying* - I'll be away around your OTD and am keeping everything crossed for you    ! 
re exes having kids, my ex was the one who kept saying that people who had kids wasted their best years. Once I dreamt that he and his partner were having a baby, and I told him. he made some comments I found totally inappropriate, considering that they were in their thirties and had been together for several years  . Two months later mutual friends told us that she was pregnant! Fortunately this was before we got stuck in this IF hell, otherwise I would have screamed!  
Epping Forest is lovely! do you live near there?

*Fusciapink* - I join the girls who complimented you on how calm you sound!  It is quite an emotion to read about your treatment as I'll hopefully be there next month. Was EC painful? Fingers crossed for your embies!   

*Winegum* - hello dear, and thank you for the news from Scaralooloo. So good to read you so positive! Can you send some positive vibes my way? I am feeling scared! 

*Dixie* - welcome back!

*Kdb* - love your "BFP bound" icon!

Hi to everybody else! Sorry about the rush but I have to finish off a number of things by today!

AFM - off to Italy tomorrow for the third (and hopefully last!) wedding of the year.
Dummy ET was fine - thanks to all who asked (they just stick up you a tube like the ones they would use for real ET and check it with an external US scan, so that they know what to expect and hopefully avoid any traumas to the embryos) and the 3D scan with contrast agent didn't show any abnormalities, but was really painful! (I was expecting something as smooth as my HSG). I have started Norethisterone and I am really scared I might forget one  ! Need to wait until the start of the next period to find about the cyst and see if we can proceed.
Take care while I am away! Pumpkins for everyone!
   

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi Girls, just a quickie from me as we leave for the UK shortly but just wanted to give Fuscia some advice:

I was automatically given 3-day transfer with my clinic.  They managed to collect 13 eggs of which 8 fertilised and 4 made it to 3-day, so I had the best one put back and the other 3 frozen.  I think 3-day transfer can tell them so much more with regards to how the cells are dividing - they should be 6-8 cells by day 3 and shows they are progressing well.  I wish you lots of luck, but hope they will consider 3-day transfer for you based on you results so far.  Good Luck!!!      

Commutergirl - Enjoy your wedding!!! xxx

Winegum - thanks for the message from Sarah - send her our love xxxx  Glad you are feeling so well    

Fred - all the best      

Hi to everyone else - I will be back in 10 days to see your updates.  We are flying out this evening to london and not due in Scotland till Friday night, but FIL (who has been battling cancer for the last 3 years) has taken a turn for the worse and is now fully sedated and on DNR    We really want to see him asap now and try and share our news in the hope that he can hear us or stabalise.  Lets just hope we get home in time, but I am afraid this might put a damper on the news we had planned to share.    Just hope DH will be okay and get to see him. xxxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

PS Fuscia - I rested for 2 days after ET and then got on with life as normal xxxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


sorry for not posting for a while and also for lack of personals - am shattered most of the time at the moment and spend most of my evenings trying to stay awake!! Going through a stage of not knowing what to eat as I don't fancy anything - apart from ice lollies! LOL! I have been v lucky with morning sickness in that i'm not being sick that much, but smells of any sort sets me off reaching - very attractive!! - especially when in supermarkets   . Still a small price to pay!


Should be hearing from midwife this week and having my "booking" appt and then in a couple of weeks should see the little munchkins again on a scan - fingers crossed both are ok.


Was my birthday on monday and one of my best friends bought me 2 little hats - absoloutely gorgeous. Made me realise that, with any luck, my dream is going to come true.


So ladies, after going on about me - sorry! - i just wanted to say that dreams can hopefully come true for us all and I am keeping  everything crossed for you all. I pop on here everynite to quickly read what you are up to, just haven't the energy to post anything!!


Am   and sending tons of      and of course      to you all.


I am still lurking, and will continue to do so - and I promise i'll do personals again soon.


Love to you all


Cat xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies


Cat - I'm really glad that things are still going well for you and hope that you can eat again properly soon!  2 hats, how cute!   (belated!)


Huggies - I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL.  I'll be thinking of you and your DH.   


Fred and trying - I hope you are both coping ok....fingers crossed for you.   


Commutergirl - enjoy your wedding!  I'm pleased that your dummy ET was successful.   


AFM - not much to report really.  We're waiting until next AF for our final IUI sometime in Sept depending on when AF decides to turn up, but will be having my hormone levels re-tested on Monday to try and sort our why my cycles are irregular (rather than it being "my age" - lol!  )  We're off on our hols to Majorca in 10 days, so on a countdown for that!    A break will do us the world of good I'm sure.  I'm kinds feeling relieved to not be doing tx at the mo - I feel normal and atm could possibly give up ttc forever coz i love feeling this stress-free.  As DH reminded me, give it another month or 2 and I'll soon be desperate to ttc again, so I'm just trying to make the most of my relaxed self!


love to you all


Am x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
Because we are in this together, I thought I'd tell you straight away. I did a naughty day 13 test today (I know it's early, but I have been feeling off and my mouth filled with sick on the tube yesterday, which I had to promptly swallow! ). It's good news. A big juicy line. I know it's very early days and really want get past day 21 PIUI, which was when the last one disappeared. 

But clearly miracles can happen. Come on, Fred!
Trying
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## fred73

Really want to log on this morning even though I knew I should wait until lunch time and now I know why!!

Congratulations trying     . Soooo pleased for you and really hope I am going to be joining you next weekend   

Stay       as this is going to be it for you I am sure


----------



## commutergirl

Trying - that's fantastic! I am so pleased for you!!!


        
CG


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations Trying!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well.  I'm just waiting to get AF so can start IVF so haven't been posting.  Should be in the next few days though.  Hope you are all well xxx
Trying - fantastic news!!!!  Over the moon for you!!!! Here they come         

Loopdy
x


----------



## dixie13

*Trying* -  congratulations!!!! Fantastic news!!!         

*Fred* - hope you're next!      

*Commutergirl* - have a lovely time in Italy! 

*Huggies* - sorry to hear about your FIL, big hugs to you and DH  

*Cat* - you're dream is coming true!!!  Hope you get your energy and appetite back soon! 

*Amethyst* - enjoy feeling relaxed and stress free, you will soon be back on the tx rollercoaster! Your holiday sounds lovely, how long are you going for? 

*Loopdy* - fingers crossed af stays away and we get another natural miracle...... 

*Kdb* - get that vision board finished!!!  Having a summer break from studying, the final year will start again in Oct.

Hello to everyone else 

Dixie
xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congrats Trying - absolutely fab news!


----------



## fusciapink

Trying - Congratulations    . So pleased for you. It's the kinda news we like to hear  

Commutergirl - I was pretty much knocked out during EC, but it was quite uncomfortable afterwards. I was verging on hyper-stimulating, hence so many follies, so they said the bloating can be worse afterwards - which it was! I feel like I've gained 10inches round my middle! I was never in any pain though and didn't need any painkillers afterwards. I still look like I've eating to many pies and my jeans are rather uncomfortable so I'm wearing the less glamourous jogging bottoms at the moment.  

Beanie - Our PCT only allows one embryo to be put back because I am over 35. It's so frustrating how we are all treated so differently.

AFM - I will be back on here soon to do more personals when I've found my PMA. Feeling a little down today. Had not so good news yesterday,we only had one grade 2 embryo (4 cell) and the rest were grade 3s and 4s. This means we have nothing to freeze so if our grade 2 doesn't stick, our free NHS go is over. We will have to find the money to self fund.   Because we only have the one good one, they didn't want to risk holding it for any longer so they did a 2 day ET yesterday. Blastocysts are more successful but they only take them to this stage if you have a few good ones. Apparently a couple of mine had reached 6 cell stage but this worried them since it was only day 2 and they had quite a bit of fragmentation. I am now officially on the 2ww and already very paranoid about doing anything and getting bored already! Just    it sticks. The old phrase is true, it's all about quality not quantity I guess.
Take care,
Fuscia xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies , i know i havent been around IM SORRY ... x  Had such a lot going on x

Trace -great that you can start hey ... good luck xxx

Winegum -  How are you hunnie? Glad you are feeling so good , keep it up x i have missed the posts xx

Cat - Hey twin buddie, hope both are still doing ok and i know what you mean , one min im chatting away the next im fast asleep!!! Not a good look with the guests !!! xx

Trying- Well done congrats hunnie xx      Sooo pleased for you xx

Fred  - Fingers crossed for you hunnie xx     for sticky beans x

Hi to all of you who i havent mentioned  hope you are all ok and taking care xxx

AFM - Sorry for the MIA ladies been sooo tired and just couldnt manage to sit here and type but i thought in from work and do it now!!  Went for a 16 week scan today..... little cub 1 was fast asleep with legs crossed whilst little cub 2 was kicking 10 bells out of me and cub 1!! VERY hyper lol

Sonographer was giggling and saying wow glad that one is yours!! Said both have strong hearbeats and both BIG for 16 weeks never mind huge for twins!!! which set me off thinking about labour!!!   haha

Stay well ladies and will be back soon 

Love to all 

Loops xxxx


----------



## Winegum

Congratulations trying and dh   

You are officially this thread's 1st BFP!!!
I'm soooooo pleased for you - let this one be the sticky one    

*Fusciapink* -  I can see how you are a bit disappointed after a great start, but I urge you to take each day at a time. In my trawls through FF for success stories, I have found plenty of ladies who went on to have pregnancies, despite things not looking so good. Don't give up hope on being next...over the next few days just think about providing your embryo with a nice safe environment to grow and imagine it implanting (yes, I have been listening to Zita west   ) Chin up!   

Hi to everyone else  Still no AF, but that's me, late and slow  (only in ref to ttc though!)

Ahh *Loops*, you just snuck in in front of me! Nice to see you - lovely news about your bubbas - what's MIA? Glad all OK, have missed you too


----------



## cat1608

Evening


Trying - woo hoo!!! So pleased for you   .


Loops - lovely to hear that you and the cubs are doing well. Could you feel 2nd cub moving or was it just that you saw it? Any idea what they are? Apart from babies of course ;-). So exciting   .


Cxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Trying. FANTASTIC NEWS          
Love hearing grrrrrrraet news.

FuschiaPink. Hang in there with    thoughts and your wee beanie will stay safe.    all will work for you xx

Trace xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Trying - Congratulations sweetie       so lovely to hear the 1st BFP on this thread.

Winegum - Hope AF shows herself soon, have a lovely weekend, thank you for the msg about scaralooloo.

Fusciapink - Oh hunni, sending you all the sticky vibes I can muster    

Loops - So lovely to hear about your cubs   

Commutergirl - Have a lovely time in Italy

TKBearlowey - How are things with you

Fred - Sending you lots sticky vibes also sweetie   

Ameythest - Holiday sounds a fab idea before you start tx again   

Big hello to those I have missed    

Afm - been manic few days at work   , but had some good news today got our planning appointment tuesday next week, and hoping that if the follow similer protocol that I had for IUI then I could start next week, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## loopylisa73

Lol at cat yes they are babies but i want it to be a surprise when they get here xxx  

Winegum MIA is missing in action hunnie  , and i have been for a while ....Sorry!  

Nite ladies xxxxxxxx need my zzzzzzzz


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Very quick post and it will be for once as need some sleep   

Just wanted to send fuschiapink lots of        and      . As Winegum said, I have also read lots of posts where ladies with just one embryo at day 2 go on to have BFP so no reason it won't be the same for you    

Everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend especially CG heading somewhere warmer    I am quietly going crazy and heading to Devon for a long weekend to stay with my dad and little bro plus DH will be joining tomorrow night after unmissable conference call    Lots of relaxing with friends and family and hoping for sun on Monday for picnic on the beach. Yes I am dreaming   

Have fun and will catch up when back on Tuesday (day 11 2ww so will be so much closer). Take care x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just quick post, sneaking on while at work   have a lovely weekend, my PMA taken bit of a knock, had letter come through from consultant explaining that DH only has 4% normal sperm count, does explain why IUI prob never worked but also got to take 200mg ferrous phosphate as they are concerned about my iron levels being low and my body would not be able to sustain a pregnancy in its later stages so got to take that every day until I get pg.

Sending lots sticky vibes to those on 2ww     

Beanie xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Beanie,

   to you, think you may need them. You seem to keep getting wee knocks here and there, however you sound a fighter so know you have the strength to fight this and get your life ready for your dream, wee baba in your arms.
Bring it on, you will be there ready and waiting.

AFM.  am grand, just willing the days away until my scan on 20 August, but am happy as i am now on the way and feeling very very positive

Love trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

i did mean baseline scan !!


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Hope you are all well.


Just a quickie to say got my letter through today for my 12 week dating and downs test scan - 2 weeks today! Can't wait to see the little munchkins again, and just gotta hope they are both safe and well.


Hope you all have fab weekends and sending you lots of      


Cxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
Thank you all for good wishes. I am delighted to be the start of many more BFPs to come. This thread is really beginning to move, things are happening with everyone.

*Fred,* my lovely buddy. Hope you have a nice break. It's good that it takes you up to day 11, not long after that. It's impossible not to analyse. I do a quick google every time. Even though I've read it all before.
*
Commutergirl*, thank you  We live in glamorous Finsbury Park, so a little way from Epping, but drove there to get out. You know, we grow pumpkins in our garden. And on the day of the IUI, there was a female flower. You have to pollinate them by hand and stick the male flower in. All the earlier ones we pollinated this summer miscarried (how wonderfully similar to our world), but the one we pollinated that day really took off and is now huge. The problem is that I have now developed the most irrational fear about anything happening to the bloody thing. It's got a slightly damaged stem now and even DP is losing the plot worrying about it too. Talk about creating your own problems! Have a good time in Italia! 

*Beanie*, that's a bummer. I am sorry to hear the ups and downs are continuing, but it's so good you are getting to the bottom of it.   I can't believe the other clinic just essentially wasted your guys' time and nerves for so long! The best swimmers will be isolated anyway, so I am sure you'll be OK. On this last IUI the sample wasn't v. good, I was distraught, and it seems to have worked anyway.

*Winegum*, I didn't know they were painkiller pessaries. I thought you would be given progesterone. I actually had to ask the nurse what a pessary was when I got given them. Somehow, had never looked up that word! Anyway, you really cheered me up with your post about your PMA. Come on AF! Good luck, lovely lady.   

*Cat*, I love the sound of your hats! You are officially over the first ten weeks! Can you tell me did you have any mega cramps in the beginning?

*Joerella*, thank you. I really really hope it stays. Desperately trying not to fantasise it's twins. 

*Amethyst*, hope Mallorca will be glorious. Get some cocktails down you and relax. It can only be a good thing. I think your DH is right about wanting it all again two months down the line, but you both deserve a break.    

*Loopdy*, thank you. Good luck with the beginning of the programme. You sound in good spirits.   

*Huggies*, honey, hope FIL loved your news. You know we are in the same situation. I really want this to work now to give my FIL a boost, he is going through chemo and has had a tragic few years.   

*Scaraloo*, hope you are OK, darling. Nice to hear from you via Winegum.   

*Dixie*, thank you. You are only about two months off! It must be amazing. Hope you are in full pregnancy bloom. 

*Trace*, are you getting nervous yet? You mean 20 September, right? I'll be having my first scan (if all goes well) 2 days after you. I was thinking we are all such scan queens  I was completely traumatised by my first one (they didn't tell me it was going to be an intravaginal one until I went into the room. And it was a man with a scary moustache in a dark room. I really wouldn't have minded if i'd had time to prepare myself - the mind gets carried away, doesn't it )

*Fuscia*, honey, how quickly things can turn around. I am sorry there is only one embie, but as everyone else says, as long as it's sticky! Did the ET hurt? Take it very easy, many many sticky vibes to you. Stay little, embie.   

*Loopylisa*, you are 16 weeks already! How fast is that?! Sorry to hear you are tired, the cubs need all their energy. Did you have any cramps in the beginning? I am doing a very unscientific survey of pregnancy cramps 

*AFM* I am determined not to get too excited this time until further down the line. In fact, all the worrying is very much like the 2ww going on. I am having some strong cramps on and off, which really worry me as they are similar to what I was feeling during the miscarriage. I keep poking my boobs, they still hurt. I am also constantly feeling something down below, which is sort of reassuring. The nurse said not to stop the pessaries. They are not even doing a blood test to check the pregnancy, is that normal? How I want the next ten weeks to be over! We all wait and wait for the elusive positive HPT and then, when it finally arrives, there is no relief whatsoever. 

Have a good, uneventful weekend everyone. 
XXXX


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Trying  I had a smile on my face reading about your pumpkin flower! That is _very _strange your clinic isn't giving you an HCG test - can you ask your GP to do it?


----------



## honky

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Hello Hun. CONGRATULATIONS!       So pleased for you. Fantastic news. You take care and try and rest lots over the weekend and get DH to spoil you rotten. I had to giggle over the pumpkins, how weird your vegetables are going through the same as you.

*Beanie*: Sending you loads of  . Take care honey.

*Fred*: Hope you have had a good time in sunny (not) Devon! Where were you staying? Not long to go now 

*Amethyst*: Know exactly how you are feeling. I'm in the same boat as you, possibly be trying at the same time 

*Fusciapink*: Hope you are feeling OK  

Hello to everyone else that I have missed, I'm rubbish at long personals, never enough room on here for them!

*AFM*: I'm fine, trying to keep away from FF for a little while, but can't resist having a little "peep" from time to time to see how everyone is doing. I'm trying to chill lots so that my body won't be stressed come October and IUI number 4!!

Have a good weekend everyone, I think that summer is officially over! Well, certainly seems to be here in Devon!

Love Honky xxx


----------



## joeyrella

hi trying
my clinic didn't do blood tests either, i was just booked in for a scan at 7 weeks.  could you have an early scan at your clinic or pay for a private one?  although, whilst it was reassuring to see the baby (i was also scanned at 9 weeks as the 7 week scan showed a blood clot) the reassurance only lasted a few days until i was back to finding something to worry about again.  i'm not sure there is any easy way through the early weeks!


----------



## cat1608

Just a quickie


Trying - I had quite alot of cramps and was on knicker watch until I was about 8 weeks and then calmed down abit. I agree with Joeyrella that even after the scan, and reassurance for a few days, you worry about other things. I just took it that the cramps were reassuring as they are growing/stretching pains and i didn't have them constantly, just on and off. One of my friends was saying that even when past the 12 weeks so called danger period you still worry about things and the worry doesn't stop even after the baby is born!! Motherhood i guess!!


Easier said than done, but try and relax, enjoy and take care of yourself and i'm sure this time around will be fine for you.


Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Just a quickie....

Trying ... take it easy on yourself hunnie, your stressing yourseelf an that aint good ... i know, easy for me to say but i still stress a little but what will be  will be hun, i thought id lost my bubbas a few weeks back but    they are still here! it showed me i need to slow down and stress less as i cant do anything to stop mother nature   


I did get heaps of cramps like AF pains sometimes worse, light spotting at 4 weeks too, i think normal although at the time it didnt feel it   


xxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls  Very busy day on here 

*Fred:* Ha ha..  No I won't be giving up my chocolate, but I _am_ increasing my protein and decreasing my carbs - I was in a toast for breakfast and toast for lunch rut, and eat like a cat, once a day! That's a bit of an exaggeration, but I am making a big effort to have a proper breakfast and lunch. (It's hard at work because I'm always serving other people food and drink) Also, my blood sugar is on the high side, which is why I am on Metformin, so I'm cutting down on carbs which I hope will do me some good. Thanks for your good wishes honey. I was also a bit sceptical about visualisation etc, but I have to say, I find it really helps PMA and well-being. A lovely FF lent me the Zita West CD and I also try and do it everyday (I usually fall asleep in the middle but I guess it's doing the job  ) As you'll know by now, it's peeing it down like it has never peed it down before in Devon, well, it is up here anyway   but I hope you have a nice weekend all the same! 

*Dixie:* Lovely to hear from you! Still loving The Secret and trying to practise positive thinking everyday  Such an exciting time for you 

*kdb:* Hi honey - yes, it feels great!

*Commutergirl:* Hello lovely, hope you are having a good time in Italy - how did this wedding rate? Don't be scared  My only tip is to quash any scared feelings by imagining myself holding my baby in my arms...oh, hang on, that's quite scary too....  argh it's scary everywhere we look!  I know what you mean about forgetting tablets...also scary! I hope you find your cyst has gone 

*Huggies:* I'm a week ahead - I thought you had already left! You really will be there by now though. I'm so sorry about your FIL  What a bitter sweet situation - so often like seems to have very happy and very sad situations going on at the same time  I really hope you got to pass your good news on in person and lift FIL's spirits. Thinking of you 

*Cat1608:* Hi honey - lovely to hear from you - how lovely to get your first presents for your bubbas! Good news about your upcoming scan.

*Amethyst: * Missed you  Have a wonderful holiday. I can relate exactly to how you feel about giving up TTC forever - not an option when you are right in the middle of it, but very tempting when you are on a break and enjoying your freedom. 

*Fuscia:* I hope your PMA has picked up a bit 

*Beanie: * Try to keep your PMA honey - in every knock there is a positive. It sounds like your new clinic are so much more on the ball and much better fertility specialists. They are taking you and your attempt to get pg seriously and tailoring the tx to you personally.

*Trying:* Sorry - I didn't explain very well - I get only one painkiller pessary to put in 1 hour before EC. I also get the others - Cyclogest thereafter, but I'm making a bit of a fuss because I've never shoved anything up my bum before and just hope I get it right first time  I hope you are OK and your PMA is still hanging in there 

*Honky & Joeyrella:* Hi honeys 

*AFM:* Well AF turned up overnight Thur/Fri so today, Saturday is my day 2 and I have just done my injections  and taken my steroids  . I've got a scan on Friday to check on progress.  PMA still great  That's all from me tonight. Bye everyone and have good weekends.

Love 
Winegum xxx


----------



## cat1608

Good luck Winegum - thinking of you and sending you loads of        and     


Lots of love, Cat xx


----------



## joeyrella

good luck winegum


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum- Hope it goes well hunnie keep the PMA going hunnie xxx    

Love 
Loops xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all
Thank you for your calming words. I feel much better now. I haven't had very stong cramps again, so I think it's OK. I don't know what planet I have been living on, but I didn't think it could be so painful in the beginning.

*KDB,* good plan. I have made an appointment with my GP for this Friday. It would be nice to have a number. The test line is getting darker, but it's such an imprecise measurement.

*Joeyrella,* apparently the earliest I should be scanned is the week before the date they gave me, but I am on an 8-day work trip to the US. They are counting from the first day of my last period, which means I am only 3 weeks 6 days today (my IUI was on day 10 of my 27-day cycle.) So I think I'll sit tight and try not to worry.

*Honky*, thank you and have a good rest till October!

Go, *Winegum*, our super PMA lady! 
XXX

PS The pumpkin is OK!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girlies,

hope you all doing ok and had a great weekend. I will get back to personals tomorrow, just had a realy busy couple of weeks,

chat soon

TRACE XXXXXX


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I rejoin you all again?   

Please forgive the lack of personals as there is lots to catch up on where everyone is.   So sorry about the all about me email coming next, I really want to do everyone justice by catching up with you all properly.  


I've started my IVF journey now, feelings of great excitement, fear and more excitement.  I went yesterday for my day 2 baseline scan and bloods.  Unfortunately I had to go on my own as my great DH took mum into hospital for her hysterectomy repair, bless him.  I was meant to go but my AF showed.  

The hospital took some blood a while a go to check how I would respond to the meds this time round as last IUI I only produced one follie.  They said they looked for a result between 2 - 15, 15 being the lowest dose required.  Sadly, mine was 1.7 so was told that I shouldn't expect to produce many eggs   .  Felt quite deflated sat back in the waiting room waiting for the scan but after playing text tennis with DH felt better.  So, went back in for the scan and the news picked up a little.  They found 4 possible follies on my left ovary which was really good they said.  Unfortunately they couldn't find my right one as sometimes it hides but hopefully there might be some on that one too.

Started my Puregon injection this morning, 250 dose, that was fine.  

Please forgive the all about me email, I really want to do everyone justice by catching up with you all properly.

Oh, when I went to see my mum in the hospital, wasn't happy seeing all the "very young" girls heavily pregnant walking around - urmm, so not fair me thinks!

Love to everyone and will catch up soon.

IVF buddy wanted please too!!!   

Loopdy
x


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Everyone
Loopdy - Just wanted to pop in and say IVF is about quality not quantity.I had 14 mature eggs, 10 fertilised but only had one good enough for ET. I've since looked elsewhere on FF and found that there are a lot of people who have had just a few follicles and have had much better result than I had. So please don't feel down about it.

Winegum - All the best with your injections. You'll find the time flies by. I was ticking off the dates after every injection (paranoid I might look back and think I may have missed one!) and before I knew it I was being scanned and booked in for EC. Can't believe it was over a month ago when I started DR.

Beanie - Hope you are feeling okay  

Trying -Hope your pumpkin grows into a prize winning one  

Hi to those who have got their BFPs and are a good reminder that things can work out. Cat, Loopylisa, trying.... You give the rest of us hope x

Afm - I've picked up a bit now. Thanks for your support. It is so nice having people to talk too who understand. My mum, my sister and two nieces are on holiday at the moment. They want the day of my EC and are not back until Thursday night (bad timing or what!) so apart from DH, I have only had my Dad to talk to and there's no way I could talk about anything too personal with him. My mum normally updates him briefly about what's going on. The worst conversation I had with him was last week when he asked what happens with my 1 embryo and I just cringed when I had to say 'Well Dad, it get's put back in'! Apart from them, 2 people at work know as well as one of my best friends (and her mum and sisters) but that's it, nobody else knows so I have been climbing the walls craving a good girlie chat. Thankfully my best friend is now back from her hols so she popped in for a coffee yesterday which was lovely.

Anyway, the bloating has slowly gone down. Think I am now just looking at about half a stone I have put on trying to follow the 'diet' recommendations during DR, stimming and 2ww! I hope the extra nuts, seeds, etc prove to be worth it! Apart from the usual wind from the pessaries and slightly tender (.)(.) I have no symptoms whatsoever. I have gained a little comfort from seeing that there are other ladies on FF that have had success with 1 embryo so I'm not giving up yet. I am 6dp2dt. OTD is 3rd Sept. Really hope this thread is going to have string of BFPs.
Speak soon xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just quick post sadly have head to work soon   

Winegum - Good that your feeling positive about injections and this cycle hope I can feel like that when I start.

Fuscia - So pleased your feeling more positive sending lots sticky vibes   

Loopdy - Fuscia on its about quality rather than quantity, wishing you all the best hunni

sending lots positive vibes your way ladies    

Afm - Had planning appointment and sadly won't be starting until end sept, beginning of october. So waiting game again lol.


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Loopyd - keeping all crossed for you. Here's hoping you get the result we all want for you 


Fuschia - Glad you are feeling abit more positive. Helps to have your best friend back I bet so you've got someone else to share everything with. Fingers crossed for next week      


Beanie1 - sorry your treatment has been put back. Everything happens for a reason (so they say) and hopefully the reason is your bfp will be at the end of it for you!!


Love and hugs to you all


Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie... sorry the waiting game is upon you yet again hunnie   fingers crossed for you tho    

Short but sweet  (DH said just like me....i am only little) hi to everyone, its only 8.30 and im heading for the shower then bed so sorry for lack of convo ladies xxx

Be Good , and if you cant be good be really BAD xxx

Love Loops xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all lovely ladies,

Am snaeking some time at work to try and get caught up with you all. Hey its a nightmare getting it all in my brain. hope i have got it right, if not apologies..

Loopdy, How lovely to see you back on this thread. You have now overtaken me Tx wise so I will be keeping a real close eye on your progress. Good luck with everything and hoping this is our turn this time.

Beanie, More waiting for you. I know how you feel as I went through very similar to you, getting put back all the time. Your time is coming and it will be worth the wait.

Fushiapink, How are you? What have you been doing to pass your time on the 2ww. I think getting ideas from all you girls could be helpful for me.

Loopylisa, How are you feeling. If you are small in height and carrying twins sounds like you may get very big.

Cat1608. How are you feeling? Very very lucky I guess

Trying, Bet you still on cloud 9. true what you say about we all want a BFP and then when we get it we want to start worrying about something else. Hope you get a scan as soon as poss.

Joeyrella, Hi and how are you ?

Winegum, How you getting on the injections. That's a worry for me when I do start which isn't that long away though am sure I will get used to it. Well I just will have to. Are you feeling any different?

Honky, If you are lurking about , HI. Hope you are enjoying your free time and free thoughts etc and having lots of fun and a few cheeky wee drinks etc. Enjoy it as much as you possibly can as October is only round the corner.

Kdb, tring to work out where about you are, thinking you waiting till October ??

Amethyst, September nearly here in 4 days !!

Commutergirl, I am hoping you will be able to get started after your next AF. This waiting etc drives us all mental

Hi to Huggies, Dixie and all who I may have forgotten,&#8230; Sorry

AFM. not much really, justv taking the pill but not feeling that brilliant. Do you think it will give me mood swings, extreme tiredness and sore head!!! Can't ever remember having any of these symtoms when i was on the pill years ago, mind you it was a different kind.
A nurse at my work thought it may be because i am super sensitive to any changes in my body!! anyway it doesnt matter as i will take anything any pain anyything to get my BFP.
Other than that an ok!!!! just want the time to pass real quick so i can get to the next stage.... injections...  

Love to all TRace

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Opps sorry for text size. didnt realise would go this big till i had posted 

Trace


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Been over a week since I properly posted. Must be something wrong with me although peace and quiet for you guys   

Now I have 15 mins to do this before I meet a friend for Tesco shopping (Joy!!) and dinner so apologies now for anyone I miss or dodgy spelling   

Loopdy - sending lots of      for your follies to grow nicely before your next scan and as someone said it is quality not quantity. Seen posts on here from women who had 4 follies then 4 eggs and all fertilised with 2 put back so try not to worry     

Fuschia - also sending you lots of      and      to keep up your PMA. Your bean will be snuggling in nicely now as it only take one   

beanie -       to you as you also have not had great news but just remember that DH only needs one good swimmer for the ICSI to work. Spend the next month with both of you taking supplements and having a good diet and the time will go past quickly and positively. Amazing what a difference 4 weeks can make   Also if I am not lucky this time I will also be starting IVF end Sept so will keep you company   

cat - not long now until your 12 week scan and hopefully you may get to relax a little bit more   

trying - so the pressure is on now for me to follow your success   Actually felt more nervous about that than the actual test which is crazy   Sure I will feel differently when Saturday comes!! Can't believe you are going to wait 8-10 weeks for a scan. I have already decided I am going to pay privately for at least one scan and will probably pay for blood tests too as don't even want to tell family unless I am sure and unfortunately they all know we are having treatment. AS one of the others said, maybe ask your GP for the blood test? Sure you won't need it but would like you to be able to feel more excited    

honky - as you rightly said the weather in Devon was not sunny although I would describe as weird as couldn't seem to make it's mind up   My parents live in Yealmpton which is to the east of Plymouth on the way to Kingsbridge. Hope you are getting lots of chilling time as October will soon be here   

winegum - don't blame you for not giving up chocolate and this will make you laugh! I was so good all weekend avoiding chocolate, coke and sticking to herbal tea so very pleased with myself until 10 mins from home on Monday when I realised I made a mistake...went to a new cake shop in Plymouth called Mr Buns which has amazing cupcakes and bought 2 cakes for me and my dad, a 99 and chocolate orange...he had the 99 and didn't dawn on DH or my little bro that I shouldn't eat the other one   Useless!!!! Anyway weather did not disappoint as was expecting rain but gragged DH and dad to Eden project on Sunday afternoon with promise of sun and there was. Not sure who was more shocked but of course I said I knew   Anyway enough waffling and good luck for the scan on Fri and let me know how you get on       

commutergirl - hope you had a good time in Italy with much better weather than us   Pleased to hear the dummy transfer and 3d scan were good. What happens next?   

huggies - sorry to read the news about FIL and hope your DH got to spend some time with him and share your news    

kdb - thanks for the info on progesterone and temp   Made me feel much better about ti although still feeling cold!

loopylisa - make sure you get as much sleep as you can as sounds as if those cubs are going to keep you busy    

dixie - obviously your little one did not want to share their flavour with you to keep the surprise   Would say it was definitely a boy for misbehaving but their are some cheeky girls out there too   

Amethyst - wishing you lovely hols which are very well deserved and you will be back refreshed and ready to go again I am sure   

trace - sorry your are having some issues with the pill but just remember there is an end in sight and as you said you know the end goal is worth it    

Hi to everyone I have missed but now been 25 mins and think my friend may disown me!!!

AFM - very quickly as think I have said it all but weekend has helped 2ww go much quicker so not such a crazy woman this time. DH may not agree   Felt really sick at 6pm yesterday and stomach cramps so hoping may be a good sign and same happened after lunch today so waiting to see what happens after dinner tonight. Balanced between hoping this is it and scared it isn't but only the test will tell so just have to be patient   At least I have a back up plan so...

Have a good evening all and sorry for the rush job but knew I wouldn't have another chance until Fri and may well not feel like it then.

Take care x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Just sneaking on lol   

Fred - So glad your feeling relaxed, keeping everything crossed for you   

Winegum - Hope the injections are going well, how are you feeling   

Loopdy - Really hope you get soem good news at your scan, as my consultant said its about quality not quantity      

Fuscia - Sending you lots sticky vibes for your embie     , and lots of PMA    

Trace - Hope your feeling better, as you said the end goal is worth it   

Honky - Have a lovely chilled out time between now and October, as I'm sure October will be here in no time   

Appologies to those I have missed, sneaking on at work lol    and got bit catching up to do   

Afm - Had planning appoitment and I will start DR around 15th September with EC anytime from 18th October, so little bit more waiting.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello girlies,


just a quick one - I came back on Tuesday and got drowned in deadlines   .
Hope you are all well (special finger-crossing for Fred!). I am fine, nearly to the end of the cycle and likely to know next week if we can proceed to IVF or if I have to get rid of the cyst first. I am feeling strangely detached - probably just too tired to have time to think about it!   


A lovely weekend to everyone - I should be around so should be able to come back for personal!
   


Commutergirl


----------



## kdb

Girls - am about to head off on hols for a couple of weeks - wanted to wish everyone all the best, whether 2ww-ing, basting, appointmenting (  ), d/r, stimming, expecting       or waiting... and any other "ing" words I've missed.

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello ladies

*Fred*, darling, the pressure is on indeed!      I want a PG buddy. Hurry up, Saturday! As to a scan, the latest I am in the UK is 6 weeks 1 day which the nurse told me is too early (I suppose I could have one done in NY...), hence the 8-week wait; I'd rather wait and see a little heartbeat. Or two 

*Commutergirl*, lovely to have you back. Sorry to hear about all the deadlines. Hope you thrive under pressure. I am wishing that cyst away with my magic wand.   

*Loopdy*, how exciting that you have started. I hope your other ovary is full of follies. I bet it's the dominant one this month and you've got lots hiding in there. I am with you on being surrounded by lots of pregnant women - I couldn't stop staring! Is your MIL OK?   

*Fuscia*, hope you are feeling good. 3 September is next week! Your Dad conversation made me laugh. Dads are the same everywhere. Anyway, I hope your Mum and sis return soon, so you can have them to share good news with.   

*Beanie*, so sorry you seem to have been put back again. It's only a month though. And I think it's really good that from being quite anxious you now can't wait for it to start. PMA, PMA, PMA.  

*Winegum*, how was your scan? Hope everything is going to plan.   

*Trace*, re ideas for 2ww, I simply organised masses to do; I think I was out every other night, catching up with old friends and that really took my mind off the tx. Plus you are too tired to worry about it all before going to sleep. I am not really on cloud 9 - I don't know where I am at the moment, but I am feeling very calm and finding the cramps reassuring. DP refuses to think about it too much (though I know he does, I found him working out the dates), I think he is scared in case something bad happens. And I am sorry to hear about all your pill side effects. That's why I stopped taking mine years ago, I thought I was losing my mind. Just a few more days, hon.   

*Cat *and *Loopylisa*, I can't believe I have joined you. Fuscia pointed it out. It hasn't really fully sunk in yet. Hope you are both well. I looked up the 12-week scan, it looks terrifying.

*KDB*, have a lovely holiday! Are going somewhere warm?

Hello to anyone I've missed!

*AFM*: Went to my GP today, who sent me to hospital for a blood test. Results in a week. She also okayed a medicine for my super itchy head (all the IUI drugs have turned me into a living flake machine). 

Symptoms are all wonderfully strong: boobs, burps and cramps. And I've gone into a super calm mode, which is unusual and v. positive for me. Still early days. I am technically 4w3d today.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Just pooping to wish you all a lovely weekend, will be back to do propper catch up at the weekend, things have gone bit haywire at work, so ton of things to sort.

Sending lots positive vibes to fuscia and fred      

Beanie xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

Sorry I've not been posting for a while - I have been lurking though and keeping up with our very busy thread!

*Trying* - I'm so pleased that you are happy and positive! Keep those symptoms coming!  I do hope your itchy head sorts itself out - that can't be nice!  
*kdb* - happy holidays 

*Commutergirl* - Detached I can relate to. I feel the same way at the mo. I guess that's what happens in between cycles. We'll be back in the thick of it soon enough so make the most of it! I hope that you cyst doesn't cause you any delays. 

*Beanie* - You are very patient! At least you have a date and something to count down to. Let;s hope it passes quickly.  
*Fred* - Good luck hun. Fingers crossed for happy news. 

*tkbearlowey* - I hope you are feeling a bit better. Just think of the bigger picture and this stage will fly by. What we go through, eh! 

*loopylisa & cat* - hello! 

*fushiapink* - good luck for the 3rd. Stay positive hun - not long to go.  
*loopdy & Winegum* - Good luck with you stimming. Here's a follie dance for you (apparently it works!)..... lol!            
*AFM* - I've been trying to make the most of my time off of treatment and am soon off to a sunnier climate!  I am finally feeling positive about treatments (perhaps have lost faith a little in IUI's - but trying's bfp has helped improve that!), but am definitely in a better place to proceed next month. I'm sure PMA must make a difference. So all I need now is AF....and only she knows when she is going to grace me with her presence! (Hopefully sometime around the 8th)

So, have a lovely bank holiday weekend and I will catch up with your news next week!

love to you all
Am x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Quick post from me as not feeling up to much more   

So as you have probably already guessed, we got a BFN at 5am this morning. Was really disappointed as felt rought since Tuesday so thought this was it but just more side effects of the lovely Cyclogest I am guessing   

Anyway few more hours sleep and felt a bit better and we have been reading up on the IVF. So next AF at end of September we will start so will be looking to all you ladies for plenty of advice   

Enjoy the long weekend. I have my family here which is just what I need. Take care x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

I'm really sorry Fred.  Take care of yourself and DH.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Fred, honey, I am so sorry. I was logging on all morning, wanting to see your good news so much. Well done for talking the next step through immediately. It's still tough though. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Winegum

*Fred* -      I'm so sorry for you and dh, honey  Big hugs coming your way


----------



## Beanie3

Fred so sorry hunni


----------



## tkbearlowey

Fred,
So sorry, massive hugs to you both     
Glad you thinking about next big step straight away. Your 1 strong lady

Love Trace


----------



## cat1608

Fred - so sorry about your news. Sending you lots of     


Cxx


----------



## fusciapink

Fred - So sorry for you and your DH. Sending you big hugs


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all,
hope you had lovely weekends.

*Fred* - what should I say? take good care of yourselves. Sending you big hugs.   

*Loopdy* - great to see you back!   I keep everything crossed for your IVF to work. How is your mum doing? My mum had a hysterectomy last year, which left no consequences (apart that she couldn't ride her bicycle for a couple of months and hence she felt crippled!  )

*Winegum* - hi dear, how are you progressing?   
What is this thing of giving up chocolate? Please, don't tell me that I should do so! I cannot say I eat kilos, but the very thought of having to give it up altogether is impossible to bear!  
The wedding rated 3rd compared to the previous two (too posh!), but was better than expected, plus we spent a couple of days with my lovely niece (although the role of favourite auntie/uncle can be a bit challenging at times!  ).
Re PMA, although the past two weeks were better than expected I just cannot picture myself holding my baby... is it serious? 

*Trying* - I loved your story about the pumpkin! Why didn't you tell me before that the trick was planting pumpkins? 
Seriously, so glad that everything is fine.   When are you going to NY? 
Thanks for the magic wand! No, I don't thrive at all under pressure but I got rid of a couple of things during the weekend so it might not be so bad  .

*Fusciapink* - how are you getting on? Everything crossed for your approaching OTD. I perfectly see what you mean about talking to people who understand. DH and I chose not to tell our families while the treatment is going on (I am pretty sure that my mum suspects something though) because our own emotional load is heavy enough to bear without having to cope with my MIL (it's not me, DH agrees that she can be a bit difficult to handle...) phoning every two hours to ask how I am feeling  ! We are going to tell some friends if and when the occasion arises; I don't want to make a big mystery, but certainly I am not going to put banners on the streets!

*Beanie* - sorry you are having to postpone again. Such a rollercoaster for you both.   

*Trace* - I agree with you about being willing to accept any side effects of the meds! I didn't have any terrible mood swings, apart from a strop with DH the other day (but I was right!  )

*Amethyst* - hope AF shows up soon (strange to say that, huh?).

Big hugs to everybody else, sorry for the lack of more extensive personals. Will catch up at some point!

AFM - While typing this post I realised how many of us are going to be in the IVF game this month. We'll need special babydust from the BFP girls!  
I have stopped the Norethisterone and AF should arrive any day. I am still feeling a bit anesthetised on the planning and all the things involved. I haven't spoken to my boss as he was away, and I haven't spoken to the secretary because every time I tried she seemed to be too self absorbed. At this point I'll really wait until I see if the cyst has gone.
Which reminds me - we still have to finish reading and signing all the IVF paperwork. Better go and do it!
Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Hope you all got to enjoy the weekend.

Commutergirl - Is that the last wedding, glad you got to enjoy some time with your niece, all the planning and dates info is so much to take on in a short time.

Fuscia - How are you feeling, sending lots sticky vibes your way   

Wingum - How are the injections going, hope you PMA still there.

Loopdy - How are you hunni   

Fred - Hope your being kind to yourself   

Scaralooloo - Havent forgotten you     

Trace - How is the meds going, hope they are not giving to many nasty side effects.

Huggies - Hope your having lovely time in scotland but do hope you got back in time to see FIL.

Trying and Cat and Loopy - Hope all is well with you all and bumps   

Appologies to those missed, sending you all hugs   

Afm - Af has arrived, so just waiting for clinic to call back to sort delivery of drugs and confirm dates, should start DR 18th september.


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies 

*Cat, Loops and Joeyrella*: Thanks for your good wishes 

*Trying:* Are you back from the USA? I've forgotten, but are you the one who has a glamorous job working in airports?  I'm glad you are feeling calm - you must be almost 5 weeks now and as each day ticks past, you get closer to your scan - Have you got an appointment yet? I hope you are still encouraged by your symptoms and still feeling good  

*Loopdy:* I am your IVF buddy! Great to hear from you and glad you are back in the saddle. There are only a couple of days between us - our tx is very close so \i am with you all the way 

*TK: * Hello honey, have you not done injections before? Once you have done the first one, it's fine, just like taking tablets. The key is getting prepared, not rushing, concentrating and just doing it. You look at the needle and your skin and think Argggg - how can I do this, but something takes over and you say to yourself that you have to do it, and then suddenly you feel so proud of yourself. The needles are so thin, you barely feel them, just the initial bit. What is next for you? Are you waiting to stop the pill and move onto different drugs? 

*Fusciapink:* Getting close now   Really thinking of you and hoping this is the one for you. I'm definitely a woman after your own heart - a ticker-offer - My schedule is full of various notes and ticks!

*Beanie:* How exciting to hear talk of drug deliveries! I know you are on a long protocol over two AFs but this really is the start for you! How is your PMA? And dhs? I hope you are both OK and taking it all in your stride.

*Fred: * How are you darling girl? I hope you are slowly picking yurselves up and dusting yourselves off, ready to contemplate IVF - you'll certainly be in good company  I was very impressed with your 15 minute post, btw  I'm glad you had a good w/e with your family and enjoyed some cake  A new sweet shop has opened up in our town and I went to get myself some Butterscotch (I love anything toffee/caramel like) on Saturday, for a treat, which I was planning to eat while watching The Bourne Supremacy. I had one on my way home and it was disgusting - not remotely buttery or scotchy, just sugary, so I binned them and got myself some Butterkist Toffee Popcorn instead. Don't worry, I didn't have my chocolate as well  I love your Wednesday night routine of going out for dinner with your friend. My Wednesdays are quite boring, I just go swimming, but it reminds me of a time when I used to do that, and enjoy it. Unfortunately all my friends nearby can barely spare me an evening every two months  Do you always go to the same place?

*Kdb and Scaralooloo:* Hope you are enjoying your holidays 

*Amethyst:* When are you off? Have a fabulous time. It's lovely to hear from you btw. Thank you very much for my follie dance - it worked! 

*Commutergirl:* Hello lovely - glad you are back safely and that you had a good time, even though the wedding wasn't up to standard  The thing about giving up chocolate is just a thing me and Fred have. We discovered that we both have the same daily treat - a square or two of dark chocolate. I think Fred's particular weakness is cakes, mine is sweets (hence my name!), but I have stopped buying them and just buy dark chocolate. I occasionally cave like I did at the weekend! I really hope you find your cyst has gone and you are good to go. What protocol will you be on? Will you start stimming straight-away? I know, it's hard to imagine your baby in your arms, but I have been working really hard on visualising what I want and this is what helped me: Hold your hands out in front of you and imagine them holding your baby, and: when you try to picture yourself, picture a moving scene rather than a static scene, and picture yourself watching others holding your baby - hope it helps  How are you feeling generally about everything? Hope you are OK.  Re work: Just take it a day at a time, it will all fall into place 

 Hello to lurkers and everyone I've missed 

BTW, didn't expect this to turn into a rant when I started  
*AFM:* I've been up and down like a yo yo through no fault of my own! On Wednesday night last week I fell out with dh and was on minimal speaking terms until Friday morning when we had a huge screaming match before work and before my scan  , that put paid to my PMA, but because my scan went well, I managed to lift myself out of the doldrums and made up with dh on my return. The problem this time (and a lot of times) is that I worry about how things are going to be when we do actually have a family and dh won't give me any reassurance that things are going to change. He works incredibly long hours (in our business) and doesn't show any signs of wanting to work less, (I also work long hours but am very vocal about how much I can't wait to quit, on falling pg...  ) so I am imagining a Dad who is never there for breakfast, dinner, bath, story, bedtime etc. (Like my Dad) Except, he very much wants to be a Dad. Does anyone else worry about this sort of stuff? After going through IF I just want to know that we are not going to have any more problems! Most of the time I trust that things will change, but something happens and it just sets me off on one. TBH, I often wonder if anxiety about this is actually preventing me from falling pg, so I have been making a big effort to take my own advice and take each day at a time. Anyway, we got through the weekend and I left this afternoon for my scan. It went really well, I have 27 follies in total  8 ready to pop   and 6    that have potential to reach maturity by EC, plus a "perfect" lining of 10mm (nurse's word not mine) - EC is Thursday morning at 10am and I am to take my HCG tonight  . So, I'm driving back all excited, wanting to tell him all about it and discuss it and the logistics of everything, and I arrive back at work expecting him to be cleaning up, and he isn't there. I find a scrawled note on the bar saying that he's had to rush off to play football - got a call at the last minute, he's "sorry", and if I want to cook the tea that he was supposed to be cooking I can, and he'll see me later. Well, can you guess how I felt girls?? WTF!!!! I mean am I being unreasonable? I feel really lonely, disappointed, let down, unimportant..... he has absolutely no sense of occasion and absolutely no idea about what the right thing to do is. I really needed him to be there tonight for me to share my news with  When I had finished clearing up, I sat and wrote HIM a note, telling him how disappointed I am with him. I expect he will respond to that by getting angry and we will have another row  When the right thing to do is to come home, tail between legs and ask what he can do to make it up to me..... I wish! Needless to say, there is no tea.  I really didn't expect to be doing this on my own but that is how it feels. I could go on but I've got to stop - you get the picture. But, I'm still clinging onto my PMA despite my dh's best efforts to trample it (completely unintentionally - he's got no idea, which is why I wrote him a note - it's the only way to make him take notice of my feelings). When I left my scan I said to the nurse "OMG! It's happening" and suddenly felt myself transfrom from a cool, calm person who talks at normal speed into a headless chicken rabbiting on at nine to the dozen  I bet they see it all the time  Anyway, it _is_ happening, this is the real deal, I have waited a long time for this and I have only a few more hurdles to jump - this is where is gets serious  I'll probably be back on Thursday to let you all know how it's gone  
Thanks for listening 

Love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Winegum

Logged on today just for a read as still not really up for posting but couldn't read your post and not reply.

First of all sending you lots of          

Then lots of         for tomorrow plus     as amazed how how many follies you have so that is really good news   

Then finally I am sending these to your DH       as he should have been there for you   

However now I am back to reality and can say unfortunately my DH can be the same. Even when I am crying my eyes out he can just sit and watch me or if I go upstairs he will carry on watching TV downstairs whereas if it was the other way round I would be hugging him. Trying to get him to come to appointments is a nightmare especially if he has something else planned and if I let him make up his own mind he always makes the wrong choice   So I guess what I am trying to say is you are not alone.

Now to try and solve it as you need all the PMA you can get and DHs don't always seem to get this. I think part of the problem is that they just aren't as involved as us as it is not their body that it is happening too. Therefore they have not necessarily had to change much about how they live their life every day whereas we live with it 24/7. I have tried explaing this to my DH and I can see him trying to understand but then the football is on and he gets to switch off whereas I am still worrying! Think it comes from the fact that for most of us we know we want kids from when we are in our teens even though we may be planning for later in life. For guys it just seems to happen later and not the same need as us so difficult for them to fully understand   

Another thing my friend pointed is that by being strong and dealing with it all myself I am not helping myself as then DH thinks he is not required anyway. I only explained it to DH after I lost it after the last BFN. Do you think your DH is the same and thinks you cope better on your own? The only way to get through this is to sit down and talk it through with him. I am always a bit nervous about these talks as always scared he is going to say something I don't want to hear but sometimes it has to be done.

With last tx I told DH that from lunch time on that day he was all mine and was only able to do things I said! Made him smile and worked a treat, so much that he has said I can do the same for EC and ET!!! Means I feel a bit more important. Maybe you can try that so that he has to switch off?

I am hoping that by now your DH has read the letter and all looking rosy but if not just keep working on it   Unfortunately they are not mind readers and although at times that would make things easier, after seeing What Women Want, I would not want my DH to know everything especially when I am looking at George Clooney   

With regard to when you have a baby, I am sure it will change as you will not be able to keep DH away from him/her and he will adjust his schedule. I think guys cope in different ways to us as we just keep fighting for what we want whereas they tend to ignore it and hope it solves itself. Most of the time this works for them as we sort it out   And just think in 2 weeks time all your dreams will be coming true   

Now I have waffled on for far too long and has made me feel better but just hope it has helped you! One final tip. If DH is winding you up, count to 10, try and see where he is coming from and then answer back   

Take care and let me know how you get on tomorrow. My prediction is 12 eggs so let me know if I am right   

Fred x x


----------



## Winegum

Ahh *Fred*,  thank you so much - I will reply (at length - you know me  ) another time but just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to be so kind- yes, it did help and made me  . We are both fine now, looking forward to tomorrow, excited and positive and hopeful and a bit disbelieving that we are actually doing this. I keep saying "I can't believe we are doing IVF"  
Loads of love
WG xxx


----------



## dixie13

Big hugs to Fred        

Winegum -      thinking of you today, wishing you the very best of luck.                    

Hello to everyone else, will catch up properly later!

Dixie
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Morning all

*Winegum,* sweetie, I meant to reply last night, but was feeling sick and went bed at 9. I agree with Fred -    to DH. You are going through such a difficult time, he's got to do everything he can to support you. I can understand working all hours of the day (you say he really wants to be a Dad and I reckon he probably feels like he needs to provide for you both - most men see being able to provide as more important than being there at bath time. Don't ask me why! My Dad was the same and it took him many years to say to me how much he loved me), but going off to play football on such an important day seems almost childishly thoughtless. Maybe he is so stressed too, he wanted to switch off. Whatever the reason, he's got to get better at this. It's only going to get harder!

I would have written a note too. I get so tearful in such situations that I can't get my point across. In fact, I think we had a note moment at the beginning of our tx. I got really frustrated that DP didn't seem to understand the process we were going through, and kept asking me mad questions repeatedly. It turned out he was overwhelmed with information and just wanted to be led. Which is fair enough, but we are different in that I want to know every detail and ensure that everything that is happening is happening correctly.

So what I am trying to say: can you figure out why? He clearly wants to be there, but something is in the way of him making the effort? Is it fear or not being in control or guilt because you have to go through this at all? It's not always a good idea trying to get to the bottom of someone's feelings, but it usually helps. It's a crazy time for both of you and he's got to understand that being there will make it easier for both of you. Especially if he is his own boss, he CAN make time.
*
Fred*, I love your way of dealing with it. Book them up for yourself and no questions asked. Hope you are feeling better, honey. Take it easy this month.

And *Winegum*, I am sending you all the baby dust I can muster.    I hope EC doesn't hurt and I hope all the eggies behave! And most importantly, that this is the beginning of the end of this horrible road.

Be back later. Hugs to all.


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone
Thanks *Dixie* and *Trying *  
Just a quickie from me - I've just had a lovely sleep but I'm still a bit dazed from my sedation. Just wanted to let you all know we got *13* eggs  (and no, I'm not superstitious) They are going to do 6 conventional IVF and 7 ICSI. We're _really_ pleased. It all went well. So* Fred*, you were very close.  Now we wait for a call tomorrow between 10-11am  Dh is being very good  Made me a lovley lunch. I think it's a bit of emotional immaturity - he isn't intending to hurt me, he just doesn't think and doesn't empathise. I've got an idea that today he really realised just how much I have to go through, and how amazing I am taking it all in my stride   Off to watch some back to back dvds and really enjoy being off 

*Loopdy* Hope your scan went well 

*Fusciapink:*    Thinking of you, lovely girl  

Big love to all and thanks so much for your support
WG xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

WINEGUM ,,,,WOW. thats so FANTASTIC, well done you. i will be keeping close eye tomorrow and cant wait to hear how they got on overnight

Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Winegum* - Yeaaaaahhhh! fantastic news!       
I am so glad that everything went well! I am keeping everything crossed for you, and look forward to hear the news tomorrow. Have a good rest!    
Also glad that your DH finally understood what sort of load you are bearing - no doubt that he would!
Looks like there are some similar traits to all men... however sensitive and caring they might be, sometimes they just don't get it. Plus, as Fred correctly pointed out, we don't help our cause much by being strong: I am SO fed up with people (DH included sometimes) assuming that I am the strong, sensible one who won't make a fuss and who can cope with anything!

AFM - went for my baseline scan today. Lining fine, my right ovary cyst has disappeared, but there might be a small one on the left. The doctor was pretty confident that it should be fine, but they took my blood to check my hormone levels. They said that 90% we should be able to proceed, but they are going to confirm tomorrow. Provisional EC date 16/9. 
I collected my bagful of meds from the nurse, learnt how to inject myself with "normal" syringes for Menopur, and made her laugh when I said "Well, I haven't had had so many medications at home in my whole life!".
Looks like we are getting there   . And looks like it is time for a chat with my boss  - if I manage to get hold of him. Wish me good luck! I was even considering telling him the generic "minor surgery" thing but I don't want to mess things up if he says that I should do the paperwork for sick leave.

I came home singing to myself "Let the pumkin, let the pumpkin, let the pu-umpkin in!" (for those who have seen Hair). A friend actually gave us some pumpkins from his allotment. Hope they bring us good luck!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Winegum*, super news indeed!!! Imagine: they've got working at it already. Wonderful news and keep up that happy feeling'. Glad DH has come round.    My scan is not till the 22nd and no, I have the opposite of a glam job flying, I am a dust-covered editor 

*Commutergirl*, I say those pumpkins are it. Our important one is huge now; squirrels have had a go but couldn't get through. DH still checks it a few times a day  Anyway, you sound ready to rock. Hope tomorrow brings good news for *you, Winegum and Fuscia.*

*AFM: *here for another week, then NY and then good old Kentucky! I have lots of work lunches and dinners planned. Any thoughts for excuses for not drinking? I was going to say I am on antibiotics. Is that crap?

XXX


----------



## Winegum

Thank you everyone, it's so cheering to have your support  
*Commutergirl: *Yay! Excellent news! I'm so pleased that your cyst has gone  that you get the go-ahead tomorrow. How is timing? Is it good or bad? Not that it matters because this is so much more important, but I really hope you feel calm and relaxed once you have told work  Yes- I totally agree about being strong and capable - they get used to it and when we turn round and say that we want to revert to traditional roles temporarily and have them "look after us" and be strong, they don't know what to make of it 

*Trying: *I'm sorry honey, I've got you mixed up with someone else - who is it that works in airports? Anyway - your job sounds quite glam, from a traveling point of view anyway  What kind of publications do you edit. Re: not drinking, it depends on the event but I quite often accept a drink but don't drink it, put it down somewhere, and no one bats an eye lid - If you have a full glass no one tries to fill it up - you just have to remember indeed, not to drink it 

This pumpkin thing is going to take off and will soon be a symbol for fertility everywhere  Unfortunately my additional smilies won't pop up so I can't post any.

Love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening all


Just a quickie tonite - 


Winegum - honey you hang on in there with your PMA. We forget that men are TOTALLY different species to us and just don't think in the same way as us! They don't think it would be important to have them there at the end of the day to talk everything through with and to have the reassurance that no matter what, they are there 100% and that when your BFP does happen, he will be as excited as you and wanting to be a proper dad to the baby. Because they think it in their head, they automatically think we know how they feel and when we question them it's always "well, of course, what would you expect me to do" etc etc. Unfortunately they don't realise how vulnerable we all are through the whole process and that a cuddle or two would go a long way!


Am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you - sounds promising so far - and sending you tons and tons of       and
        and not forgetting        


Take care and lots of love and hugs


Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - That is fantastic news, Hope you get even more good news today, you so deserve it, Hope my pma can be where yours is when I start TX. Wishing both you and your DH all the best with this go and really want it to be the one for you.   

Commutergirl - Great news on the cyst front, hope you can get started   , oh the joys of injections, Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have been trying to avoid conversations for the past 5 days. To cut a long story short I have a    !!! I still can't quite believe it! Like most of us I'm guessing, I couldn't ever imagine it happening to me. I'm afraid I'm a bit of a 'glass half empty' kinda girl so it always seemed like a dream that would never come true. I am so happy!!

The reason I have avoided this site is because I know I would have been tempted to tell you earlier and I didn't want to tempt fate. I have been very bloated since last Friday so I spoke to the nurse last weekend and they said they'd be very surprised if I don't get a positive result as the symptoms are very typical of hormones kicking in and causing OHSS to flare up. I went for a scan on Monday and it showed that my ovaries were very swollen and I'm carrying a lot of fluid (burst follicles) around my middle. I have gained about 9 inches around my waist!! It's not that severe that I have to be admitted, I have just got to drink plenty of fluids and it will go down eventually. Doctor has signed me off for a week. Will worry about work next week   Anyway, whilst I was there, they did a test, and there was a line! I then did tests Tuesday and Wednesday and then again today, my OTD just to be sure   Scan booked for 28th Sept. 

I will not be abandoning you all though. Really like this little network we have going. Besides, instead of the 2ww worry, I will have the worry as to whether I will see a heartbeat at the end of the month. I guess you never stop worrying. It is just one hurdle after the next isn't it!?!

  you all have the same success as me (without the OHSS  ).  Let me know if you have any questions about ICSI and what I did and I'll do my best to answer.

Winegum - So far so good, Hope your little eggs are doing well xx

I have allowed DH to go out tonight to watch the football so I will no doubt be back on here later  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Winegum

Hi everyone  - sorry, I'm using the thread a bit like a diary at the moment and it's all me me me - hope you don't mind, but I don't have a tx diary.
I was just sitting down to have my breakfast and flick through the trashy TV at about 9.50 am, thinking I would have plenty of time because the embryologist said she would call between 10-11, and there were two ladies in front of me yesterday, so thought I would get a call about 10.30ish, when the phone rang  It seemed to ring for ages while I was trying to find the bloomin' mute button on the remote  
Finally picked it up and it was her....she said she had good news......4/6 of the IVF eggs fertilised, the other two were mature but just didn't fertilise, and 6/7 of the ICSI eggs fertilised, again, the one that didn't make it survived the injection but just didn't fertilise - so, we have 10 x fertilised eggs out of 13. 
        
It is better than my wildest dreams - seriously, I'm so grateful to have cleared this hurdle with such a good result. I rang dh at work and he is made up and is beginning to get excited - he ran home from work to give me a quick cuddle (only live down the street from work). We have to go in to the clinic tomorrow for 9am to have a chat with the embryologist and select our embryos and have them transferred at 10am. I'm feeling great - calm, relaxed, strong, happy, excited. We can do this and go all the way 

The only thing that is slightly distracting me is...if we don't appear to have a problem with fertilisation (66% of the conventional IVF fertilised) then do we have a problem with implantation?? I've been through enough of this now to now that it is so random and sometimes you just get no answers. I expect a lot of ladies get pg with IVF and never really know why they couldn't conceive naturally. So, I'm putting all that to the back of my mind, and focusing on each day at a time, doing my positive visualisation and relaxation and thinking only good thoughts.

*Beanie:* I read your diary - sorry you are feeling ill  It's horrible to have something drag you down. But you are already looking on the bright side - you will get it out of your system, have a nice break from work and have some time to really prepare yourself for your tx. Are you doing the Zita West cd? I have to say, I do it (almost) everyday, and while I nearly always fall asleep to it at some point, I do find it very relaxing and helpful to focus. I hope you do to. I'm sure it will help your pma  Get well soon 

*Fusciapink:*    OMG - I was just about to post and there you are!!!!!! I'm so happy for you - I honestly had a good feeling about you.
     

Congratulations on being the first BFP since this thread started - may you bring good luck for the rest of us - well done to you and dh. Really really wonderful news! Please keep us updated - hope your OHSS threat goes away soon.  

*Cat:* You, and everyone else who responded re my dh is right - we just have different expectations.  
Thanks again everyone for all your lovely messages of support and encouragement.

Back tomorrow with more news I expect

Love 
WG xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

SO HAPPY FOR YOU FUSCIA PINK

Love Trace xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

And you Winegum What a great result. Good luck tomorrow

    

Trace xx


----------



## fusciapink

Congratulations Winegum. That's fantastic news     . 10 must be the magic number. I had 10 eggs that fertilised too (out of 14 mature ones)!!! Don't let anything distract you from this wonderful news and keep up the positive attitude. Knowing you can achieve fertilisation is a major hurdle and as a far as implantation goes, I reckon it's a lottery and your numbers are due to come up in the next week or so    Personally, I've always blamed my DH, joking that his    just couldn't find their way. Reckoned they needed a Sat Nav!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Go Fuscia! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done. Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant news. Big hugs and congratulations, darling. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

My goodness, just read back. And Winegum! Wonderful news, you'll not be far behind Fuscia. Don't worry about implantation. If it's a good one, it'll stick. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX I feel so enthused by you ladies!


----------



## Winegum

Opps sorry *trying*, forgot you were the first BFP on the thread   Thank you so much honey -  for a sticky one.

This is such a happy thread at the mo - long may it continue!

*Fuscia* - did you have a good feeling too? You are right about lucky 10! I'm so made up for you.


----------



## fusciapink

Winegum - Had quite a good feeling about it. I had a bit of a blip last Friday morning, feeling down and sorry for myself but then I picked up again. I kept telling myself that this would only work if I was positive. So I named it Fraggle (it was slightly fragmented!) and talked to it regularly  
My acupuncturist has also been very supportive, texting me, helping me to focus on the positives and not worry about only having 1 decent egg. In my head I thought that having only one embryo to put back meant your chances are halved. Clearly it doesn't work like that.  
Look forward to your updates over the next few days  x x

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

is this nice weather going to last?

*Fusciapink* - yeeeeeaaaaahhh! That's fantastic!          
Looks like we are on the right path right now!

*Winegum* - wwwoooowwww!    10 fertilised eggs! Girls, now I am developing performance anxiety, with these records to match!  How are you feeling? did you recover well after sedation?
Are you watching movies and reading good books? I should get myself some ammunitions for after the 16th...

AFM - I spoke to my boss! He was really sweet. I told him that I am going to have IVF, and that I am happy to take annual leave if he thinks it should be the case but that anyway it is going to clash with one of the "unavoidable" meetings of the year and I wanted him to be aware of this. He didn't say anything while I was speaking (at some point I started looking at him for any sort of non-verbal feedback but his face didn't change expression!  ) and then was very calm and reassuring, saying that he is happy for me to take it as "working from home" time and that if I need longer time off they can certainly make arrangements. He didn't say "hope it goes well", but I guess that it was too much to take in - having to deal with the problems of a female member of staff during his first few weeks in charge  ! He thanked me for letting him know, and I told him that I didn't want to land my personal problems on him, but that I preferred not to tell lies. He is happy to keep it discreet (and I am confident that he will) and to tell anyone who needs to be told about my absence that I am having minor surgery.
Phew! I am feeling much better but also scared that now that I spoke it out it is really happening!  Oh, yes, the clinic phoned me that my blood tests were OK and that I can proceed. My arsenal of syringes, needles, vials is lined up in the bathroom waiting for me.
Printing some work to do from home on Monday and off to the station! take good care of yourselves! 

Commutergirl
xxx
     

PS: this reminds me that we are approaching the pumpkin season...


----------



## joeyrella

fantastic news fuscia    congratulations!

winegum its all sounding so good, fingers crossed for you   

good luck everyone else

x


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum...10!!!!! wow well done to you and DH, i guess all the    the other ladies sent worked!!! lol xxx

Fushiapink... Well done hunnie! sooo pleased there is good news for you   

This indeed was a short post as i have just got back from a weeklong trip to Liverpool baby(s) shopping so i am pooped! but will post bigtime tomorrow

Love to all

Loops xxxx


----------



## honky

Hi,

Sorry been avoiding site for a while, which I'm sure you will all understand.

Wow, what has happened in the past few weeks. Congratulations *Fushia pink *   . Brilliant news for *winegum *  go girl. I know what you mean about your DH, mine is exactly the same, I sometimes text him from upstairs and he replies back, sometimes you need to speak in another way. Glad he is supportive and happy now .
*Trying* - Fab that you are pregnant   , bet you cant wait for that scan?

Hi to everyone else, *TK, beani, Fred, commutergirl, cat, loopdy* and anyone else I have forgotten.

*AFM*: I'm fine, starting rosemary Connelly diet classes on Monday and aiming to loose at least 10lb before next IUI in October. Last weekend of pigging out and then the health freak comes along. Only problem is we have a weekend of celebrations next week for my dad's 60th and mum and dad's ruby anniversary, so difficult to stick to it. Never mind, we only live once eh?

Take care and hope that you all have a great weekend and the sun shines.

Love Honky xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Fuscia pink - Wow fantastic        really pleased for you hunni.

Winegum - 10 wee embies, keeping you in my thoughts today hunni     sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all. So good to hear everyone sounding up.

*Commutergirl*, I bet you are happy *that *conversion is done. He actually sounds quite sweet, a decent guy. It really is happening then!   Believe me even when it happens, it doesn't feel real. I kept doing tests every other day to make sure they were getting darker, but they've got as dark as they will go now, so I'll just have to wait till the scan. Pumpkin season indeed. We shall have a bumper crop in the next few weeks. 

Lovely *Honky*, good to see you back. And sounding cheerful too! This is a lucky thread at the mo, so stick around! My scan is not till 22 Sept, but I am feeling confident because the sickness has really hit now. We just went for a walk and I had to lie down in the park half way through under the pretence of feeding squirrels. Good luck with the diet and exercise. I am sure a couple of days won't set you back by more than a couple of days! 

*Winegum*, I had a strange and wonderful dream about you last night. And I don't even know what you look like! It was lots of little emoticons on the board here popping up by the name Winegum holding up little boards saying "pregnant". So I think you are a definite now!   

*Beanie*, sorry to hear you are not feeling well.   You take care of yourself, you are always here so early!

*Fuscia*, hope Fraggle is dividing up nicely. It'll be a little poppy seed by now. Our scans will be very near each other. Can't wait. How are you feeling? I got really scared by the cramps I had in the beginning. 

*Loops*, you sound exhausted - in a good way of course! 

Hugs to everyone I've missed!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cat1608

Evenin ladies


Fuschia - Woo hoo!!!! Well done you     . We're on a roll now with the BFP's so long may they continue!!


AFM - saw my midwife yesterday who is lovely and came out feeling quite bewildered and laden down with so many books and leaflets, it's unbelievable!!


Then had my 12 week dating and nuchal scan which was awful. Babies are fine - thank goodness, but the woman who did it was horrible. I'd drunk loads and when i got on the couch she said "well you're bladder is empty" and i told her i had drunk loads of water and she said "well, it's not going to help if you're dehydrated is it? Going to have to do an internal now". So had an internal and she said "not going to be able to get any nuchal measurements this way as you have a retroverted uterus" She then went on to say that as there were twins and  as i was a larger lady (i'm not a ten tonne tessie i may add!!) whilst she would book me for a second scan this week, she doesn't hold out any hope of getting nuchal results.


She didn't point anything out on the scans although she said there are 2 heartbeats and that pictures wouldn't be very good. Anyhow, got pics and twin 1 you can see clearly, but twin 2 was being a pickle and was hiding.


I came out really upset and went up to see my lovely fertility nurses who advised me to go for a private scan as they will try everything to get measurements etc.


So have booked a private scan for wednesday and am hoping it will be a more memorable, in a nice way, experience. I so wanted to see my babies and feel happy, but that awful woman took that away from me - not happy!!


Sorry for moaning ladies, but had to get it off my chest


C xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello girls 

Hope you are all having a good weekend 

Thanks again to *Trying, Fred, Honky and Cat *for your thoughts re dh. It's a comfort to know we all have those moments. I think a lot of it is to do with me being strong and capable and not "needing" him - whereas football really "needed" him the other night. We have talked about it without arguing about what the argument was about and we agreed to put it behind us and move forward and he has been great ever since, asking me if he could play footie on Sat pm 

*Commutergirl: *  I don't think that's an exaggeration is it  - I know this chat with your boss has been on your mind for a long time. I'm so pleased it went as well as can be expected and that you feel good about the outcome. You asked me about my recovery from sedation. I think it went really well. I was awake throughout the procedure but only really aware of the nurse in my ear telling me what was happening and being very sweet and soothing. It's a very wierd feeling being anaesthtised - difficult to explain, but I very much felt the need to lie down/lounge on the sofa afterwards. I kept getting up to go to the loo and have a drink, but felt I couldn't really stand or sit up for any length of time. I felt very aware that my concentration was impaired, and I had a sleep in the afternoon which I never do unless I'm ill. The next day, after a good sleep, I felt fine, but still a bit tired and tender so it was definitely the right thing to rest at home as I felt I needed to. I've definitely got a lot of ovary activity going on still which contributes to the general feeling of tiredness I think.

*Honky:* Nice to see you! I hope you enjoy your family celebrations.  It's also my m&ds Ruby wedding anniversary next weekend but we aren't celebrating as a family until October which is the earliest we can all get together. Looking forward to hearing more from you once you get going again 

*Trying:* Wow - what an amazing dream - thanks for remembering it and telling me!

*Cat:*                 to your sonographer. Will you complain? That's just terrible. You are right, it should have been a really happy milestone. All I can say is that I hope your private scan gives you that opportunity   

*AFM:* I had Day 2 ET yesterday!!! I'm officially PUPO!!! I've got 2 ICSI midget gems on board: 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 4 cell both grade 2+. Our embryologist said that the top grade is 1- but hardly anyone gets this. She said they were beautiful and just what she was looking for - I bet she says that to all the girls, but it doesn't make it any less nice to hear  So, we got exactly what we wanted. *Fusciapink *our signatures and ICSI tx have so many similarities - I hope that I can join you with a BFP in 2 weeks  Our embryologist was able to shed some light on why we haven't conceived up to now - clearly and luckily we don't appear to have a problem with fertilisation  but the two embryos that were transfered were the only viable ones, all the rest had some sort of genetic/chromosomal cell abnormalities. Apparently this is just one of those things and could come from the egg or the sperm and is not necessarily due to my age. It is a relief to have gleaned some diagnostic info from this cycle - clearly we did need IVF to help us along the way. I have not less this news put a dampner on my positivity - I knew that frosties would be a bonus, and I knew there was a reason for the lack of conception, so I am pleased to have found out what may be scuppering our efforts. I feel very lucky that it has turned out like this. So, now I am officially on the 2ww...again....but this time with real cause to believe that it will end with a pregnancy 

Big love to you all
Bye for now
Winegum xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Winegum -Fantastic news to hear you have 2 little gems on board.   Fingers crossed we have even more in common in 2 weeks time.     . Keep positive! xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Winegum.

     
Delighted for you 

happy days ahead

Love Trace

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Winegum


What fantastic news - am keeping everything crossed that your little midget gems stay sticky and healthy. Take it easy over the next couple of weeks and we will all be    and sending you     .


Lots of love


cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum that is brilliant news, sending lots of sticky vibes and keeping everything crossed


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya Ladies, I was on that IUI thread as well, recognise quite a few names.

I had 3 failed IUI's and had a failed IVF in June/July and have just started my 2nd IVF tx (how I hate the nasal spray)


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Hippy chick, wishing you all the best with 2nd IVF really hope this is the one


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks beanie xx wishing you the best of luck for your 1st icsi


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

First of all I just want to say thanks for all your support and messages following the BFN. I really appreciated it and needed it as did not cope well at all this time as my staff found out last Tuesday. Very short tempered to say the least    Never mind as the week went on normal service was resumed so going to try and catch up with you all now   

fuschiapink - congratulations on the BFP         You proved to all of us that it can happen and it only takes 1    Sending you lots of         for your first scan but sure you won't need it as this is it for you   

commutergirl - pleased to hear it all went well with your boss and I'm sure the reduced stress of thinking about that can only help. Means you can fully focus now on your successful tx    I'm guessing you are on the short protocol so have you started injecting? And do you have to sniff? Lots of        and      coming your way   

loopylisa - hope your shopping trip was successful. Did you leave anything in the shops??  

honky - hope the diet is going well. I am also trying to do the same as with each tx I put on the pounds I have lost    Try not to worry too much about over indulging at celebrations and just enjoy as think it is easier to get back into the diet after    

trying - can't believe your little one will be travelling round the US already    Will be well travelled even before they arrive. Hope you have a good trip and you can always say you are having a detox to avoid alcohol. Say you had a heavy week this week    

cat - sorry to hear about your 12 week scan and the not so nice scanner     Don't know why people like that do those jobs as don't they realise how stressed women are to make sure everything is ok     Hope you have a much better experience on Wednesday and let me know how you get on   

winegum - well what can I say. In the last week you have been through a lot of highs and lows but sounds as if you should be on a massive high now    2 little embryos dividing up nicely so hope you are talking to them everyday and enjoying being PUPO. Have a really good feeling about this and sending you lots of        . Don't forget we are here if the 2ww gets a bit crazy    Think I would feel the same as you too to finally know why previous tx hasn't worked as I am having the same doubts and wondering if it is implantation which is a problem. At least you know that is not the case for you. And it is me who works in the airports although not looking forward to my trip to Heathrow tomorrow as involved in the biggest meeting of my career with area management where I had to prepare a presentation for them. Kind of a make or break for me as means everyone will get to know me so any further opportunities will rest on this. Nervous? Me?    ? Yes!!! And if you ever go to Washington, I can recommend the place for an amazing Butterscotch sundae. Mouth watering now...must be time for some dark chocolate!!

beanie - how are things going? Read you diary a few days ago and remember you were not so happy so sending lots of        and more        

dippyhippychick - hello    Good Luck with your IVF. Think the nasal spray is what I am dreading the most   

Hi to joeyrella, trace, dixie, amethyst and anyone else I have missed    

Lots of      to sarah

AFM - Well most of it I have written above but getting back to normal now and think DH is pleased to be living with a less crazy woman!! Went for some acupuncture on Saturday which made me feel better then into London for some bllod tests for thyroid and Vit D before my trip to nutritionist in 2 weeks. In the meantime I have been emailing her and he suggested Pro Greens Powder which has loads of good stuff in including wheatgrass, royal jelly, bee pollen so thought I would give it a go. Think the nutritionist hates me as it tastes disgusting    Tried with smootie and then apple juice but doesn't get any better!!! Made DH taste it for sympathy and he thinks it is ok    Going to stick with it but when my child gets old enough they are going to be made to eat lots of horrible stuff just to make it up to me   

Anyway best go to bed as have to get up early for the big presentation tomorrow..... Have a good week


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies,
*Winegum*, I am so happy for you. I just know my dream will come true! I have been having such vivid ones lately -- whatever is on my mind gets right in there in full colour 

*Fred*, I am so glad to hear you are feeling better. I think your advice on the alcohol might work. They are all health-crazed Americans  and would probably empathise. I've heard that wheatgrass is disgusting, you poor thing! When do you get your test results?

Hi to *dippyhippychick*!  Hope this is the lucky one for you!

*Cat*, so sorry to hear about your scan. What an idiot. I think it's a good plan to go for a private one and try to forget about it all.

*Amethyst*, are you back yet?

Hi to everyone else. Not a long one, as I am at work. I had my blood test result back from the HCG at officially 4w3d and it is a whopping 5,089. So I think either they should count from the date of the conception rather than LMP, because for 5 weeks that number wouldn't be too far off the scale OR there is more than one little monkey in there!! But the high count certainly explains why I am feeling so sick so early. 

Keep up the PMA, everyone!

XXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Winegum* -       so good to read that you eventually got some diagnosis and that now you have some solid reasons to hope.    I am sending you all my good vibes.    
Have you gone back to work or are you taking it easy for a while? 
You are right, talking to my boss was quite a milestone - at least for one who, like me, would rather overturn her life than talk about certain subjects! 

*Fred* - good to see you back. How did your presentation go? 
I think my protocol is not the short one, as I did sniff and took tablets last month as well. At the moment I am sniffing and injecting myself; DH has asked when joints will come into play! 

*Trying* - great news!    Well, if there were two of them we would have quite a track record on this thread!
When are you flying to the States? I agree that the detox is a good excuse for not drinking. Being on antibiotics is another one, although a bit trite! 

*Honky* - good to see you back; hope you enjoy the family celebrations, and don't feel guilty about suspending your diet! 

*Trace* - Hi! how are things? any plans?

*Cat* - how horrible was the sonographer?   it is upsetting to see that, for so many people who do their job with passion, commitment and sensitivity, one person like that destroys everything. However, hope that next week you'll find a better sonographer and that your two little cubs are well.

*Beanie* - I read your diary; hope you fought your cold. On you go girl!!! You are getting there!  

Hello to DippyHippyChick and everybody else!

AFM - juggling with injections and a bruised tummy! So far so good, and whatever happens at least I am prepared as to what I should expect when the real menopause will kick in  ...

Commutergirl 
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,
Hi to Hippychick and good luck  

We have had loads of positive vibes on this thread and am very proud to be part of it. I can't get my head round personals at the mo as just had words with DH so not in the best frame of mind.( he isnt working and it does my head in that im at work all day and he NOT. He is looking for a job which i know must be hard but i think he could be trying harder!! . most days i try not to say anything but i do end up nagging and i am so trying not to get myself too stressed ) Huh !!

Anyway glad we have good things happening and hope i will be 1 of them too.  

Beanie, your overtaking me as my EC not due till 4 Oct  

AFM ,  still on the pill , 9 more days, then scan and start injecting 21 Sept  and planned EC on 4 Oct

Hope to get personals done in next couple days when my head feels a bit straighter. Oh the joys of the pressures of this rocky road.    

Love Trace xx


----------



## dixie13

A lot of positivity on here which is great to see!!

*Fusciapink* -  Amazing news!!!       

*Winegum* - WOW fantastic result!!!! Lots of positive vibes coming your way             

*Commutergirl* - glad the talk to your boss went well, it must take some of the stress away and you can fully concentrate on what's ahead. Lots of pumpkin power to you too                          

*Loopylisa* - what did you buy on your baby shopping trip? I'm not feeling very organised at all, have ordered a pram and that's about it so far!!

*Honky* - glad you're feeling better 

*Cat* - sorry to hear about your awful experience  the 12 wk scan is worrying as it is before you get all the results and surely these people should understand that?!!! Hope the scan tomorrow will be a different experience for you 

*Fred* -  glad you're feeling better. Hope the presentation went well.

Hello to everyone else 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hello lovely ladies   

Crikey it's nice and busy on here!!!  I will try and do some personals although in a little pain so forgive me if they're not too long.  Plus, I already wrote a really long reply and then lost it!  

Fusciapink - what fantastic news!!!  I'm so chuffed for you!!  I dream of being where you are now, how far are you?  i will catch up on everyone I promise!

Winegum - hello cycle buddy!  How you doing with your little fellas on board?  Are  you keeping busy with the two week wait.  I took your advice and posted on here although feel guilty as there is a lot to catch up and not quite got there yet!

Trace - sorry to hear that you fell out with dh.  I hope things are ok now.  Has he been looking for something for a while, it must be tough.  Hope he finds something soon.

Commutergirl - sorry to hear about your bruised tummy   .  I had the same black and blue injection marks and it was quite tender.  Hope you're coping with the injections well.  I ended up squeezing my tummy so hard so the injection didn't hurt!!!  

Fred - so sorry to hear of your bfn and all that horrid stuff you're eating, nutrional things never taste as good as lemon cupcakes do they!  I think it's a great idea to make your children eat all the stuff you have had to, great idea!!!

Trying - EC, do you have gas and air and painkiller or do they knock you out?  I had gas and air and it was brilliant!!  

Cat - so sorry to hear that you had an awful experience with your scan, what a bag   

Beanie - how are you getting on?

Hi to Loopylisa, Honky, Dippyhippy chick and everyone else sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM - I thought I would keep my head down, started our first IVF and was told not to expect many eggs so didn't want to come on and do the comparison, feel even worse thing!!!  If you know what I mean!  I have been on the antagonist regime and only found the other day that it doesn't produce lots of eggs but they try and make the ones you do quality so we'll see!!!  I had initially 5 follicles, one on right side and 4 on left.  4 follicles prospered and grew to a great size.  I went in for egg collection yesterday and was so thrilled as we got 4 eggs.  An anxious wait until this mornings call when they called to say that 3 had fertilised.  We screamed down the phone with happyness!!  Now, anxiously waiting the call to see what quality they are, very nervous about it.

Hope this finds you all happy and well ladies, sending everyone    

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopdy,
wow, how  happy must you be               

cant wait to get your news tomorrow.
there sure is lots of great things happening to lots of us. me next.

love Trace xxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

It's good to see you all so well and happy (dare I say it lol!)

*Loopdy* - that's fantastic news!!! Fingers crossed for the next stage. 

*Winegum* - you've had a great start - I hope the 2ww is ok, and that your embies are sticky! 

*Fushiapink* - 

*tkb* - I hope you and DH are ok again....

*Trying* - how's things? Not long until your scan! 

*AFM* - had a great time relaxing on our hols - put the world right and came home sporting a fab tan! We're feeling really positive atm which is good as I had a few low times recently, and to top it off AF arrived ON TIME !!!!!    I have never been so surprised/happy to see her! lol! Bizarre!

So, I will ring the clinic today to book in for my day5 scan and hopefully start injecting Sunday for our final NHS IUI. Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned personally

Am x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies

Amethyst - hello!  Glad you had great holiday and came back with a nice tan, it does always make you feel better having a bit of colour doesn't it.  Really glad the not so dreaded (this time!) AF arrived so you can get cracking.  I have everything crossed for you with your IUI.

Trace - hi there!!  Thanks for your support, I really appreciate it.  How are you doing on this rollercoaster?

AFM - I had some more great news this morning!  I woke up at 7am and actually felt sick with nerves.  The phone rang and it turns out that all three little fellas have divided between 2-4 cells and have been graded as 2 on the quality scale   .  It looks like we may have et tomorrow!!! I had discussed with the embryologist (and of course DH!) that if we get the chance, I felt safer putting whatever we had back in on day 3 and if there was a third to try and take it to day 5 and then freeze.  And, from what they said, they said that et was likely to happen tomorrow so really chuffed about that!

We get the call about 9am tomorrow to find out how they're doing.  I wish I had a webcam on them, oh and we get a picture before they put them back - how fab is that!!!!

Hope everyone is well and in a good place

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

fantastic loopdy, so pleased for you      good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls 

Thanks again for all your support and good vibes. 

*DippyHippyChicky: *Hello and welcome to the thread! Good luck for your 2nd IVF - as I'm sure you have noticed this thread is very lucky at the moment  and has lots of  

*Fred: *Hello lovely - glad to see you feeling a bit like your old self  Loving the teasing of * Loops *    , we do miss you and you loopy stories *Loops*  Hope everything is good with you  , anyway back to you *Fred, * how was your big meeting/presentation? I'm sure you charmed them into giving you an instant payrise/promotion  , well, if they didn't go quite that far, I hope they were impressed. I'm sure you did yourself proud. Thank you for your encouragement - I_ am_ talking to my "twins" as I am calling them, and relaxing and being calm and imagining them doing their thing. I have added to my chocolate box - it now had some chocolate caramels and some blackcurrant and licorice boiled sweets, and some toffee popcorn (when film-watching only!) - just thought I'd mix it up a bit  Wheat grass is vile - I took it, I mean downed it, while stimming (powder) and had it with some pomegranate juice - I love your idea about wreaking revenge though  Great idea going to a nutritionist - I'm sure it will be really helpful, plus with your accu, you are going to be in tip top shape for your IVF 

*Trying:* You are so sweet - thanks for your reply to the "help" thread   that your dream comes true! Wow - your HCG is amazing - very encouraging - can't wait to hear more news! 

*Commutergirl:* Hello lovely - Re time off, my EC was on Thur, so had that day and Fri off, ET was on Sat, so had the morning off but had to go to work afterwards, (unavoidable as absolutely no one available to cover  one of the downsides of being self employed) but didn't do anything strenuous and came straight home and spent sat pm, sun and mon on or very close to the sofa completely relaxing. I hope your injections are going well - when is your first scan? Thinking of you. 

*Trace:* I don't blame you for being a bit  with dh, but I hope things are OK now. I can't bear it when I am doing housework and my dh is just sitting there  He definitely pulls his weight but I don't like him relaxing while I'm pulling mine, so I tend to do it when he is out, and then I am fine  Lovely to get an update from you - the 20th is edging closer (it's around my OTD!) Do me a favour and update your profile 

*Dixie:* Thanks for all my pumpkins! Did the secret really help you after your m/c and during your early pg? I've just finished it and have gone right back to the beginning and am really trying to put that positive thinking into action. It has helped me to believe that this can happen because actually, I can see how it has worked for me before in my life, without really knowing it. So excited that your due date is very soon! 

*Loopdy* - hey cycle buddy - fab news - I know how chuffed you are feeling. I really hope you get reunited with your embies tomorrow and that all goes well.  Don't keep your head down - no one is counting and comparing - you've had a great crop of embies from your eggs.  And, OK, just to compare and count for a minute, you've got more or the same number of embies as ladies who have loads of eggs - me included! Got everything crossed for tomorrow - are you having the rest of the week off? 

*Amethyst:* Great to see you - glad you had a fab holiday, and see how lucky this thread is - your AF came on time!!!  Fingers crossed that it's going to be third time lucky for you  

BTW - has anyone see that *Weaselwife *(ex IUIer) has had her baby IUI weasel! His name is Ewan and he's gorgeous. Congrats WW 

Hi *Joeyrella * 

*Huggies and Scaralooloo, *hope you are both having fab holidays. 

*Beanie:* How ae you doing honey - enjoying your time off I hope, and maintaining PMA. 

*Fusciapink:* How are you honey? Hope all well 

*Cat: * Looking forward to hearing news of your scan 

*AFM: *The 2ww is working her wickedness sowing all sorts of seeds of doubt and making me google stuff, but I am trying to resist and countering with positive thinking and visualisation, and limiting my use of google and FF to......well, no change actually but I am avoiding reading sad stuff, and just keep re-reading tx diaries of FFs who got BFPs   I had a chat with dh last night - I just had to acknowledge the possibility of failure and we agreed that it would be really rough, but we also agreed that it won't be any less rough if we anticipate it, and we are not medical professionals so should not speculate on what we have no idea about, so it's back to the positive thinking and praying that we get lucky. On the whole I am feeling really calm, relaxed, positive and hopeful - I look pg with all the bloating, so that's helping with the visualisation  , (.Y.) are tender - actually it's just . . so it's all pretty much the same as everyone's 2ww. Today I am 4dp2dt, so really hoping my lovely embies have grown into blasts and will be hatching soon. 

Big love to everyone
Winegum xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls

Been keeping low profile but keeping an eye on you all, been very poorly with Flu and Hives (due to stress) so trying get myself fighting fit for starting DR next week. But not looking good at the moment 


Winegum - So lovely to hear your feeling positive still, but yes step away from googling symptoms, sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Loopdy - Really hope you get reunited with your embies, they are sounding real positive   

Fred - Hope presentation went well, gosh that drink dosent sound nice at all

Trace - Not much longer untill the 20th, keeping everything crossed for you   

Commutergirl - How are the injections going   

Ameythest - Glad you had lovely holiday, so hears to third time lucky   

Appologies to those missed got bit catching up to do but sending lots positive vibes and hugs


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies, it's me, Loopdy plus Starsky and Hutch - the embies!

Joeyrella - Hi and thanks for your luck message, it worked for sure!  How are you?

Winegum - hi cycle buddy!  How you doing? anything feeling different?  Although that's not guaranteed that we get any I guess. I was worried about me comparing to other ladies and feeling low about my egg quantity as felt a bit pants initially but then when I went for ec, the nurse told me that all 4 ec's that day had around the same amount of follicles.  And, getting 4 eggs was just the most amazing feeling.  You are so good at your personal replies, so good I just feel like I should just put ditto from me too when you right them!!!  I'm working from home for the rest of the week although working is in the loosest of terms, as you can see I'm on here and have trashy Judge Dredd on the tv!!

Beanie - so sorry to hear you've been poorly with flu and hives, how awful.  Stress is a terrible thing.  It normally brings me out in coldsores and mouth ulcers.  Glad you're feeling better.  What's your next stage?

Trace - Thanks for your good luck mesage, it's so exciting. I hope the time passes quickly before you start injecting.  I'm sure you'll be next - yay!!!

AFM - I had 2 little fellas, named Starsky and Hutch by DH put back today.  I have a picture too, it was amazing to see them!  Tim said jokingly, where are their arms and legs and I was laughing for ages!!!  He was kidding by the way!  My official day is 20th and I am so excited.  I think I'm trying to keep my feet slightly on the ground too and remembering that it such an acheivement to get to this stage.  I can produce eggs, albeit not too many, they can fertilise and can grow.  I mean, if this IVF doesn't work, that's got to be a good thing hasn't it.  Is it weird to feel sad about the the third embryo that didn't make it, we did a bit this morning.

Oh, I'm on cyclogest 400, twice a day and OMG does it give you trapped wind.  I was in agony yesterday despite a boo boo (hot water bottle!)  Apparently this is common and you can take Windeze!!

Apologies for not doing more personals, I'm a bit rubbish with the laptop when I have to down another page, keep hitting a key which clears my message in error!!!

Hi to everyone else, I can't possibly do as well as Winegum!!!  Hope everyone is well   

Lots of love
Loopdy, Starsky and Hutch!!!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Well here i go again, doing some personals ( in work time ?? )

Beanie , Not long for you now, and hoping you feel so much better next week than you do now. You will need every bit of energy  that I am sure, physically and emotionally

Winegum, Good to hear you are staying positive. You kinda have the same thoughts as me, willing on the embbies to stay and make you the happiest mummy in the world, but on the other coin you are realistic and know the other possible outcome. Keep on the 1st coin, stay positive and we look forward to your good news in next week or so  

Loopdy. & Starskey & Hutch. You know I am just so happy for you     and I cant wait to have the same feeling as you have today. Very lucky you, just keep them safe , for 9 months anyway !! and after that is when the real worrying will begin.

Joeyrella . how are you ? Very well I am sure with a wee 1 on board  

Amethyst Are you ready for your next cycle? When is AF due?. Soon I hope  

Dixie How you feeling? You must be very excited getting now with only a few weeks to go before you meet your wee gem.  

Commutergirl, How you getting on and are you still managing to bruise yersel. Glad you had a talk with your boss. As hard as it may have been at least its done and 1 less thing for you to be worrying about. Less worry is what we all need while we on this road, though funnily enough it's the 1 thing we can all get no bother all without even trying. Well done you  

Trying , 22 september will soon be here so you see for yourself your wonder babe.  
How are you feeling? Still in shock

Hippychick Hi, hows you ?  

Fushia pink, Onca again a huge massive as big as you can get well Done. Stay happy
     
Fred . Big hugs to you and while I was reading your post about all the stuff you take I felt bad as I don't take hardly anything at all but I do other things ie , pilates/reiki etc.. You are some woman to take all that and not even like it. It will be worth it though.  

Cat Hi to you and your wee ones   

Hi to Loopylisa, Honky and everyone else I may have missed 

AFM, not much really. Thanks for all the support lthis week when i had words with DH. I am now over it and have got to keep myself as stress and worry free as possible so i am going to try and not care about it at the momemnt and hope something will come up. By me lossing it, is not going to magicilly get him a job , so for now why worry.!!!!!  
I have 7 more days on pill/scan on 21Sept/start injections on 21st and EC hopefulyl on 4 Oct so it will all be happening very soon.. Lots of emotions to come my way i am sure and cant say i am prepared for them , but even if i was would it make a lot of difference. Not sure, but will take it as it come and be very     and look on the  side only. Thats the only way i can get thru this, 1 thing at a time...

Love Trace


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
A quickie from me, I am about to run.
*Loopdy*, wonderful news! I am very happy to hear that it all went so well. 
*Winegum*, don't worry yourself silly. That's what week 2 is for! 
*Trace*, you'll not be far behind.  
*Amethyst*, good to see you are back and in good spirits!
*Beanie*, honey, sending lots of get well hugs.  Are you stressing about tx?
*Commutergirl*, big hugs for your aches and pains   It'll be worth it.
*Fred, Joyerella, Cat, Fuscia*, sending you lots of love too.

I just wanted to share some wonderful news with you. I am ecstatic and completely exhausted now. So here it goes. My GP sent me a letter to come in and discuss my super high HCG count today and when I was there mentioned the possibility of a molar. The thought had entered my head before, but I have been ignoring it. So having had all day to mull it over, I cancelled my afternoon meetings and went for a private scan. I didn't want to worry all week next week while I was in an unfamiliar place. I was told to drink lots beforehand, but it wasn't enough and nothing was seen through my belly and the doctor asked whether I had any symptoms. I saw DP's face go pale. Then, she did a vaginal scan and ... we have two (!!!) perfect tiny heartbeats. I am crying again. They are just over a centimetre each. I cannot believe it. It is exactly what I wanted, and now I think I have it. They looked healthy and the right size for seven weeks (which is counting from conception as i had an early IUI). So there is hope for all of us! I want you all to feel like it's not impossible, it's going to happen, just keep trying and keep pushing as much as you can. We've got to keep on top of what our clinics do, check their advice and follow our heads. Please stay, beautiful creatures. I have never felt so elated. We just went wandering around town trying to process it all.

Special hugs to the 2ww'ers. And everyone waiting to be on the 2ww. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loopdy

Trying!!  That's brilliant news!!! Two is just fantastic!!!  It is our dream that we get two!!!  I filled up when I read your post, so chuffed for you!!!  I hope you've stopped wandering and managed to get home!!!

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well  

Trace - I loved your post to me addressing all of us!!! lol 

xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

TRying,

wow , thats a  dream come true. 

 
love Trace xxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

*Trying*: That's wonderfully exciting news - I'm so thrilled for you and dh  Our third set of twins   on here -  
Love 
Winegum xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Dixie* - thanks for all the good vibes! I hadn't realised that you are due in only a couple of months - wow!   Do you know if it's a boy or girl, or did you choose not to know?

*Winegum* - hello dear.   DH and I had a similar conversation to yours a couple of nights ago. He is more rational than me in saying "OK, we have to accept the possibility that it doesn't work and get on with our lives". It is something that I understand rationally, but I don't think I'll be able to set into practice very easily. However, let's hope this is just speculation for both you and us!     
Take good care of yourself, and DON'T start googling symptoms!  

*Loopdy* - all the best for Starsky and Hutch! Love the idea!  Looks like things are progressing very well; look after the three of you!  

*Trying* - woooowwww! You must be over the moon!      This thread is a lucky one!

*Trace* - Glad that things have settled.   I can imagine how your husband being unemployed is putting a big strain on both of you. I keep everything crossed for this to be the start of a series of beautiful things. Good luck with the start of the injections!

AFM - so far, so good. Had a scan yesterday, the doctor told me that there was a "very good number" of follies which still need to grow but didn't show me the scan. I can almost inject myself blindfolded by now. Yesterday we went through the consent forms with the nurse. Sounded a bit scary having to decide what should be done to our embryos if we die or get demented...  Also, the nurse noticed that in a couple of weeks' time it will be my birthday. "What have you planned?" "Well, it might as well be ET day!".  
Next scan tomorrow. Goodnight!

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## dixie13

Trying - that's the most wonderful news!!!!            

Amethyst - I really hope you're third time lucky!!!          

Winegum - I have believed in positive thinking and that you create your own 'destiny' for a very long time, but at times I sort of forget how it works and find myself stuck in a place I don't want to be. I came across the Secret about a year ago and it reminded me to focus on the positive and it has helped me a lot. Stay positive during the rest of your 2ww and stop googling!!!!   

Beanie - hope you're feeling better   

Loopdy- hope you and Starsky and Hutch are all doing well!   

Commutergirl - great news on the follies, keep growing!!!       Yes I can't believe it's only a couple of months to go until due date! We think it's a boy but the sonographer couldn't really tell, so we just have to wait and see.

Hello to everyone else   

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies 

Hope you are all having lovely weekend   

Trying - That is brilliant news, so happy for you both    , my stess due a mixture of TX, work and home

Loopdy - Starsky and Hutch are lovely nick names, look after all three of you    

Winegum - How are you,     

Ameythest -     really hope your third time lucky.

Commutergirl - Great news on follies hope scan went well    

Trace - Not much longer, glad things have settled   

Dixie - Wow not much longer.

Hello to anyone I have missed 

Have lovely weekend ladies


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies 

*Commutergirl* - That's great that you have some good follies growing! It's such a good feeling to get off to a good start. I know what you mean about injections, they become second nature, just like being violated by that internal camera, say cheese ovaries! It's weird when you have to sign those forms for definate. I became concerned about what they would do to them, them being the ones that hadn't actually existed! Egg collection on your Birthday, do you have the gas and air? It's ace! If so, make the most of it for your Birthday!! 

*Dixie* - Starsky and Hutch don't seem to making any fuss although had some mild tummy pains yesterday but they've gone now. How are you?

*Beanie* - Not long until you start, hope you're feeling positive about treatment? 

Hi to Trace, Trying, Amethyst, Winegum Fred, Joyerella, Cat, and Fuscia and to anyone else I have missed. I hope you're having a great weekend.

AFM - us three, plus DH, and two dogs have had a great walk out this morning. Had mild tummy pain yesterday but that has subsided now. Do feel really tired but that's probably because I had to get up twice for a pee last night but I'm thinking that's all the orange juice I drank!!

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Afternoon ladies


Trying - WOW!!! Fantastic news! So special to be expecting twins - although apparantly you get all the side effects twice as bad, but hey, it's a small price to pay! Thought your message was lovely to everyone to remind us all that our dreams aren't impossible. My best friend reminded me last week that i've always said that I wanted twins as they are special (becos my dear mum was one) and i've got what I wanted!!!


Commutergirl - great to hear about your follies! sounds like all going well - long may it continue   


Beanie - how are you honey?


Loopyd - hope your stomach pains have gone and you are feeling better


Winegum - hope the midget gems are doing well and you are managing to relax a little. We're all with you and praying for the right result on your 2ww


Hi to everyone else - sorry for not doing personals to everyone, but brain is absolute mush at mo!!! Sending you all     


AFM - had 2 scans this week. Paid for a private one on wednesday nite and it was great. Couldn't get a fab pic over my tummy so another internal and saw both my little pickles very clearly. Twin 1 - who seems to be the show off was looking right at scan and waving and yawning!! Twin 2 was facing down and towards my back with it's bottom in Twin 1's face - so t1 will prob come out with 2 black eyes!! LOL!!


2nd nhs scan on thurs and i was really nervous after last week, but they couldn't have been better as i told them about the experience the week before and the head sonographer came in after, apologised, gave me my pictures for free and asked me to talk her through what happened and said she's speak to the biatch from last week. They did scans over my tummy and managed to get nuchal measurements on both. I've already decided that even if they do come back as increased risk, there's no way i'm doing any further tests as i'll have my wonderful babies as they are!! Twin 1 was in the limelight again and hiccuped and Twin 2 had actually moved so I could see their head and face too - side profile with nose! Fantastic


So my little pickles seem to be fine and I am 14 weeks tomorrow, so determined to enjoy my pregnancy now. My auntie - mum's identical twin came down to stay last nite and it was emotional seeing her. Got my first pair of maternity jeans and a top yesterday from mamas and papas too!!!


Sorry for bleating on!!!


Hope you are all well lovely ladies and I think about you all everyday. I am keeping everything crossed that this continues to be a lucky thread and we have lots more BFP's!!


Love to you all


Cxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Cat - I loved reading your post, actually filled up to be honest!  I loved hearing all about your scan experience and am so glad that you had such a better time than last.  It's good that the senior sonographer came in and you were able to tell them what happened.

First pair of maternity jeans and top, how fab!!

Am I right in thinking that you have lost your mum, if so, I'm really sorry to hear that.  How lovely that she has an identical twin who you sound really close too.  

Me and DH would love twins, being greedy maybe but it's true!

Lots of love
Loopdy
xx


----------



## honky

Tryingtryingtrying - Wow FANTASTIC news for you     . So happy for you.

This thread is definately lucky, please let my next attempt work    

Hope you are all well?

Love Honky xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Yet again another late post from me    had chance to read at work this week but not post so wanted to make sure i caught up with you all before another week goes by   

trying - congratulations on the twins      I am sure the time waiting to find that out after them mentioning a molar pregnancy was the longest in your life but to get this news must have made all the worry disappear    Hopefully you can start to enjoy more now you know what is happening and hope you have a good trip to the states      when do you fly out?

commutergirl - good news on the follies    How did you get on on Friday? I will also be sniffing and think I am more worried about that than injections as I have done them before so any tips will be well received    

loopdy - congratulations on starsky and hutch     and hope you are enjoying feeling pupo. sending you lots of        for the 2ww. Know what the excess wind is like with the cyclogest and not pleasant as DH has found out    sorry tmi but doesmake a change for it to be him suffering!!!! By the way I have found that peppermint tea helps a bit   

cat - pleased to hear that your 2 scans were better than the 1st and sounds as if your little ones have their own characters already    Hope you are now enjoying your pregnancy as the most worrying bit has past so you can just start looking forward to their arrival now    

trace - pleased things are sorted with your DH. My DH was made redundant a few years ago and to start with it was ok him being at home but then it got to me too. He was off for 3 months in the end and his golf handicap improved a lot!!! I just keep telling him now that that was his maternity leave and it is my turn next so will be the same for you     

amethyst - hope you are gearing up for your injections tomorrow and you will be 3rd time lucky like trying        And you know she has double trouble too   

winegum - surprised you haven't names your embies butterscotch and caramel or something similar or are you waiting until they arrive    I am not keen on the blackcurrant and liquorice but am addicted to jelly tots and noticed Tesco had their Xmas tubes back in today so I am now the owner of 2 tubes! Was getting one as heard they are good for just after you sniff but there was a deal on 2 so....    You are sounding very calm cool and collected which is good and sending you some        in case you need topping up    And stay away from the symptom lists as they don't help and just make you    Hope you are getting some time to relax   

beanie - hope you are recovering from the flu and hives      think you have got some days off now so make the most of them and put your feet up with some dvds and popcorn (winegum can recommend    ) and take it easy     

Hi to dixie, honky, huggies, fuschiapink, loopylisa, scaralooloo and anyone I have missed   

AFM - thanks for all thegood wishes for the presentation. All went well except for the computer deciding to switch itself off after 10 minutes to do updates    luckily they were all discussing a point so don't think they noticed too much! Got to meet my boss's boss for the first time and he seemed to like me which is good news especially as it was handover week for my old boss to the new one. at least I start with my new boss in a positive light although by Friday he was annoying me already    Also decided I am not going to tell them about IVF. Have already taken leave for all my IUI appts so going to take the scans as blood tests followed by EC as minor op then leave for the time after so looks as if I am doing them a favour. If we are not lucky this time then I will talk to HR in the new year before we go again. Hopefully won't have to have that conversation though. Managed to get my pills on NHS prescription this week and have decided to write letter to GP about them funding my other drugs as have seen on FF that some will fund drugs even though PCT will not fund tx. they can only say No! Otherwise need to start ringing round for prices. Out for lunch tomorrow with DH and our best man. He is having partner problems so I know this is a bad thing to say but pleased we will have something else to talk about other than fertility tx as seems to be all I talk about with friends these days. Hopefully we can help him sort things out as i know he would be lost without his partner.

Wishing you all a good weekend x


----------



## cat1608

Hi Loopyd


Thank you for your post.


Yes, unfortunately I lost my mum nearly 5 years ago and my dad 12 years ago which is sad. It's lovely that me and my sister are really close to my mum's twin - they were identical and alot of people found it freaky at mum's funeral to see my auntie. I find it comforting though as I know there is still a part of my mum alive. I really hope my twins are as close as they were.


It's hard to go through a pregnancy without your mum, as she is the first person I want to call and tell things to, but I am incredibly lucky that I am mega close to my sister. She has been there with every IUI appt, scan, treatment and then all my scans with the pickles. She hasn't got any children so it's first time for both of us and so it's special for her too, as she's unlikely to have children as single as 41.


I know my mum and dad are keeping my little pickles safe for me though until the time is right to hand them over to me - so they are in the safest possible hands   .


Cxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
Lots of good posts on here, very glad everyone is OK. I will do personals tonight, just wanted to check on you and say hello from the Big Apple! We (me and the two pumpkins) arrived safely, not too much sickness, only about 30 minutes towards the end of the cramped 8-hour flight. Would really rather be home  
Laters and lots of love to everyone,
XXXXxXXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

Trying - Twins is fantastic news!!!    I hope that you are enjoying your trip - are you there for long?


I'm loving this thread at the moment - everyone seems so happy and relaxed!   


All is well with me.  I have had a fab weekend at Alton towers, and am feeling very chillaxed!  My baseline scan was fine on Friday and as I took 18 days (yes, 18 days   ) to get to basting last time I have started stimming 2 days earlier than usual (on CD3).  Apparently my body must have gotten too used to the drugs last time, and even though I had 2 months off the clinic decided not to risk it taking so long again!


My only worry now is that my lining won't be thick enough by basting as it was only 5.5mm at basting last time.  The clinic didn't seem to be worried, so I guess I shouldn't be either.....I'll just keep with the selenium and pineapple and hope for the best!


I hope everyone is enjoying to sunshine.


love Am x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies

This evening I am a golf widow, so it's me, Starsky and 'Hutch, oh and a packet of Kettle chips!

*Amethyst* - you're right about our thread, it's really on a good postive note isn't it. Glad you had a great time at Alton Towers, I love rollercoasters! I'm sure if your lining wasn't thick enough they would have said something to you so try not to worry until you have too and you won't have too!! 

*Trying* - glad you all arrived all safe and sound. I have always wanted to see more of the US, I've seen a few places and my sister lives in Miami which is great. What's the reason for your visit? (Sorry, I'm sure you have probably said already in an earlier post!)

*Cat* - I'm saddened to hear you've lost your mum and dad. Up until March this year I couldn't have understood how you felt but sadly we (me and my sis) lost my dad in March to cancer. We were incredibly close and he was the happiest man I ever met, we used to laugh over the sillyest of things, I miss him terribly and the fact he never got to be a grandpops is so sad.....sorry, gonna have to stop....tears have appeared....Ok, where was I!!! Yes, I know for a fact that your mum and dad are keeping your pickles safe together. I think the love we have for our parents means they are never far away from us. Sorry, I never mean't to go all deep!! 

*Fred* - I am pleased to report that the weather forecast is showing no gale force winds!!! That has now passed thank God, it was horrid!! Great that your presentation went well and all seems to be going well with the new boss. I haven't told my management about IVF although he would be great but only rejoined the company back in April. I booked holiday after EC and then worked from home for two days so got away with it. I hope your best man sorts his relationship out, and I do know what you mean about having a change of topic. 

*Winegum* - how you doing cycle buddy? 

Hi also to Honky, Fuscia, Commutergirl, Dixie, Beanie, Trace and everyone else I've missed. Has anyone heard from Scaralooloo?

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

Lots of love
Loopdy, Starsky, Hutch and the empty bag of kettlechips!
xxxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All
Sorry I haven't been on here for a while
Loopyd - Hope Starsky and Hutch are burying in nicely. Only about a week ago now!! I have my fingers crossed for you    

Amethyst - Totally agree, this is such a positive, happy and relaxed thread at the moment. Long may it continue! Hope this cycle moves a bit quicker this time and you get some big juicy follies and lovely thick lining. From what I've read over the past few months, there doesn't seem to be any logic between one cycle and the next, so just because your lining wasn't brilliant last time, it doesn't mean the same will happen again. So keep positive!  
Trying - Glad you made it safe and sound over the pond. Take it easy and look after your little beans. I'm so jealous that you've had a scan already! I still can't get my head around it all and will be glad when I have had my scan. Don't think I'll believe it has worked until I see a heartbeat. I did another HPT today just to reassure myself!  
Cat - Can't believe you are 14 weeks! I don't know where the time is going at the moment. You must be really excited now, having made it past the BIG 12 week mark. I can't wait to go shopping in Mamas and Papas! I am trying not to get carried away at the moment as I don't want to tempt fate
Fred- Hope you managed to sort your Best mans love life out. I know what you mean about having a distraction from fertility tx. I feel like I'm boring my DH to death sometimes. It's the only good thing about being back at work. Nobody (apart from boss and one colleague) knows so it forces me to think and talk about something else. Hope you have success sorting out funding for the rest of your drugs. I held off telling my boss for quite a while, and eventually told her when I started getting stressed about trying not to stress at work! I wanted her to know why I wasn't prepared to do extremely long hours all the time. It's very competitive where I work, so I didn't want her to think I was slacking. If you can manage it though, I, like you, would prefer to keep my personal life private. Didn't really want my boss knowing my problems.
Honky - Hope you are well on your way to being mentally prepared for your next cycle. Hope this thread is keeping you nice and positive.
Beanie - not long now until DR starts. Really hope this is your turn x

Dixie - Only a couple of months to go! Not sure if you've said before - do you know what you're having or are you looking forward to the surprise?!
Commutergirl - Good news on follies. So it's possible you could have EC this week? How exciting! Keep us posted
Winegum - Less than a week to go! No testing early remember!!  Let's hope you're the next success on this thread. Keep positive   
Trace- hope you're keeping well

Hi to anyone I've missed. Sending you lots of hugs too   

AFM - My OHSS symptoms are finally subsiding. I'm hoping I'm still carrying a little fluid though, otherwise it means I have a few pounds to lose  
My sick note ran out on Monday so I was back to work on Tuesday. I was starting to really worry about going back to work as I couldn't face all the questions and knew I'd have a pile of work to catch up on. I still couldn't fit comfortably in my work clothes so I worked from home Tues/Wed and then went into the office on Thursday. Thankfully I found something to wear and nobody asked why I was off. I don't really enjoy my job at the moment so I feel i'm in the old catch 22 situation; hate my job but the benefits are pretty good, incl Maternity leave and my boss has been understanding. So I daren't look anywhere else at the moment.  I'll definitely be looking forward to my time off in 9mths time  
I'm about 5 wks 5 days at the moment so still got quite a wait until my 8 week scan. I just pray there is a little heartbeat developing in there.   I haven't really any symptoms apart from constipation (sorry tmi!). So I'm on the fybogel at the moment. Nurse tells me it's common in pregnancy and the utrogestan pessaries certainly don't help  
Anyway, take care everyone. Speak soon
Fuscia x x


----------



## loopylisa73

Firstly ladies SORRY i know im a bit of afly by night atm.... i will try and make up for it   

Winegum  Thats great news you must be soo pleased   well done hunnie xxxx i have all crossed this is your time hope your little miget gems stay sticky and strong x Well had a bit of an adventure whilst in Liverpool, had a hire car and well cut a long story short, due at the airport at 11am for flight home and realise its 10.45 and needed petrol..... Could i get the bloody cap open!!!!!!well everybody in the garage had a go but could not do it, there were trucks cars and all kinds backed up ...SO     then i presssed the button on my key and it popped .Oh the shame they all cheered i could have cried, i then dropped my debit card under the car, had to move it to get it so i could pay .. then left the cap open! only just made the plane...!

Cat  How are you and the 2 munchkins? I have been lucky with my scans (lady who is doing mine is baby on board too) have been made to feel good before and after! I love it when they are playing up for the camera hehe

FUCIAPINK wow i am sooo happy for you             

Commutergirl  Sounds like you have a nice man as a boss, i would have been soo  scared to say anything if my boss had been male i think..? 

Joeyrella    Oh my just over a month to go...... I bet you cant wait to meet your little person now xx

Dippy    Welcome xx

Fred        sorry it wasnt to be this time round hun   ... The shopping in Liverpool was great! I spent a fortune then ordered my pram when i got back!  DH went pale with all id bought aww bless him x and to answer your question, no nothing left on the shelves when i was done hehe

Dixie  31 weeks already! wow, as i said to fred, i got heaps... prams on order from Sweden, cots from Mothercare bedding, clothes, nappies, bottles(if the dont feed well from me that is) pump steriliser just need to order moses baskets soon    DH thought id gone    but he doesnt realise what a huge amount were gonna need?

Amethyst  Hi

Loopdy    Starsky and hutch, cool names hun fingers crossed for you xx

Trying        you made me cry with your post hunnie xxx TWINS how spesh... that makes 3 of us right? awww hugs to you and DH xxspinspinspinspinspin


Hit to all i havent mentioned , but i will get there i promise x

AFM-  well my two little cubs have had me in the hosp again this week....i had swollen belly and cramps (wen i explained to the doc he said it sounded like braxton hicks!!!) which sent my into such a panic i couldnt breathe, was soo scared so the strapped the cubs to a machine to monitor them an checked me out! But they are both healthy and im just glad im home again..!
Gonna have to take things even easier they said?  ANYTHING ! 
I have my 20 week scan a week on monday, MIL is coming with us for that one, she is sooo excited and FIL wants pics emailed asap as he will be away, which he is gutted at but cant be changed.

Anyway i have rambled for long enough now so i will let someone else have a go lol 

Take care ladies

Love Loops xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone

Ok, so I'm freaking out already!  I keep thinking that not many people get pregnant with their first IVF treatment.  If anyone knowS anyone that this has happened for I'd really like to know please!

I so want to feel different but don't, had et on Thursday, had tummyache on Friday, a bit on Saturday and more on Sunday.  I haven't got any pain today at all.  

I thought I could keep myself sane, but no, it's not working!!  HELP!!!   

Loopdy
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Loopdy - I have read a few post of ladies where it has worked 1st time, that is what is keeping me going,     sending you lots of PMA    

Fuscia Pink - So lovely to hear from you, glad your ohss is settling

Loopy - You always bring smile to my face when you post, glad everything ok with your cubs

Cat - Good to hear you had better experiance with seeing your twins

Trying - How are you feeling 

Wingum - Gosh week has gone already, hope your still feeling positive, sending lots sticky vibes    

Commutergirl - How are you, how did friday go

Fred - How are you, do hope you can get gp to fund some your drugs, hope you were able to help dh friend.

Hello to those missed


----------



## fred73

Loopdy - Stay positive       A friend of mine got pregnant on 1st IVf and is about 30 weeks now with swollen feet and legs so it can happen! Also she had no real symptoms at all to start with and don't think she really believed it was true until 12 week scan so you still have to keep waiting I am afraid


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie and Fred - you're stars!  Thank you loads!!  I haven't had any pain today so hoping what I did have was inplantation cramps, it was about the right time.  Could be wrong and it's not worked but hopefully Starsky and Hutch have set up basecamp and toasting marshmallows over their camp fire!!!  See, loosing it!!!! lol xxxx


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls 

*Beanie:* Sorry you have been so poorly  Really hope you get well soon and are fully restored to health by the time you start dr. It's edging closer and closer! Really hopeful for you 

*tk:* Hi honey - hope all ok with you. You, *Commutergirl *and *Beanie* will be our next lot of IVF cyclers  Hope I be as supportive to you as you have to me 

*Commutergirl:* Hey lovely girl  What's new with you? When exactly is your birthday? I wasn't actually googling symptoms, I was googling dodgy embryos, but quite pleased to find a lot of people get pg with those so didn't leave me feeling too bad  

Hi *Dixie*, and thanks for that  I too believe in positive thinking and that you create your own destiny and have really lived my life like that up until IF got us under its spell. I have struggled to apply it to that part of my life but The Secret has helped me to do so. 

*Cat:* Lovely news about your scans  and glad you got an opportunity to complain about the first one 

*Fred:* Loving the name suggestions for my twins  (And for anyone lurking or who hasn't read back, it's only my pet name for my embies  ) Do you dare me?  Seriously though I think I haven't named them because I didn't see them - my clinic don't do pictures  , so although I know they are in there, I didn't get that heart stopping moment of actually seeing what they look like. Jelly tots!!!! Now we are talking, maybe that's what I'll call my embies this week - the jelly tots - I used to buy packs of 4 little bags but our local supermarket doesn't do them anymore - I love them too, and tootie frooties. I'll look out for the christmas tubes  Glad your presentation went well 

*trying:* Hello over there  Hope you are having a god trip.

*Amethyst:* Hi honey - a day at Alton Towers would be my worst nightmare  but I'm glad you enjoyed yourself 

*Fusciapink:* Hi honey - awww thanks - I really hope I have good news too - I really don't want to be the one to bring a downer on the thread, or any of us for that matter. There is no chance of you needing to set the pee stick police on me though - I'm in no hurry to test  (Funny how I have hardly used that icon til this week!) So glad your OHSS symptoms are going down.  

*Loops: * Lovely to hear from you - and you haven't disappointed me...yet another superb loopy story  Glad all is well - you sound great - I just cannot believe you are nearly 20 weeks 

*kdb:*  I know you are back - hope you had a lovely time - come and see us soon. 

*Scaralooloo:* I hope you are having lovely hols to and that it won't be long before you come back  

*Huggies:* You must be nearing the end of your hols too - hope you had a fab time and can't wait to catch up with you 

*AFM: * I'm 9dp2dt today, so the twins should have settled in be making themselves comfortable so that I can look after them for the next 9 months  I had a bit of a wobble earlier in the week - but I've come to terms with the fact that this is pure torture, no point in fighting it and just have to wait it out...so I'm still doing good - usual symptoms which I'm absolutely not interpreting or speculating on because there is no point  To use a Masterchef catchphrase "IF doesn't get tougher than this!" 

I hope you all had good weekends and are well
Bye for now and thanks again for all your support
Big love
Winegum xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Wow ladies, so nice to come back to this thread and see such good news     I have just skimmed the last 10 pages, so hopefully I am kinda of updated on everything that has been going on:

Trying - OMG!!! Huge congratulations.......and TWINS!!!! How amazing, I am over the moon for you!!!!      

Fusciapink - Hoorahhhhh!!!!! Huge Congratulations to you too!!!!      Glad the OHSS is calming down and unfortunately I suffered from constipation too!!!!   

Loopdy - have everything crossed for you!!!  Good Luck!!!       PS.  I got my BFP on 1st IVF cycle    and I had no symptoms till I hit about the 6 week mark.

Loops - you poor thing having that scare but so glad the twins are doing well - make sure you rest!!!  Enjoy your 20 week scan - that will be amazing!! xx

Winegum - can't believe how far you have come on your journey - congrats on being PUPO - when is OTD??  I have everything crossed for you     

Amethyst - Good luck with this IUI cycle hun      I am glad they have adjusted your treatment based on your last cycle and hopefully that will help you get there quicker and with a better lining.     

Fred - glad presentation went well and wishing you all the best for your IVF journey     

Honky - hope you are well xxxx

Cat - so glad your scans went well and they made up for your last horrid experience.  Enjoy the maternity clothes and hope all is well xxxx

Dixie - hope you are well and keeping good!? xxxx

Commutergirl - wow, you have moved mountains up the treatment ladder to - EC this week??!!!  Glad those follies are looking good - everything crossed for you    

Trace - sorry about DH and his job     it certainly will not help things if you are stressed and worried but it is only natural to do so!!  Hoping all goes well for your up-coming injections    

Beanie - so sorry you have been unwell.  How are you feeling now?  Really hope it is better before you begin DR'ing, but it is also best that you are well and able to cope with the treatment    

Hippy - Hello lovely    

Right, really hope I haven't missed anyone   

AFM - our 10 day trip home turned into 3 weeks.  Unfortunately FIL took quite a dip and became very unwell (battling cancer) so it was very touch and go but glad we were home.  We had to reschedule our visa appointments and be with him which prolonged our stay a bit.  However, he is now out of hospital and doing as well as he can be and trying to get some strength back.
We finally shared our news with family and friends and everyone was really delighted for us (especially FIL) but kind of bittersweet at the same time.  We are now back in Boston and moved into a new apartment so trying to get everything organised.
I am 17 weeks tomorrow and my bump is definitely there now - although still in normal clothes but bought some mat clothes in Scotland.  Have my 18 week scan next Tuesday and can't wait to see POB again.

Love and babydust to you all and keep up the PMA

xxxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Cat* - great that you saw your little pickles!   and also great that the horrible sonographer got told off.

*Loopy* - Good to see you back! sorry that you had to go to hospital - again! But so glad that the cubs are fine!
You know, in a way having a male boss (at least one like mine) is not bad after all because you can be sure he is not going to ask for any details!  When I was telling my colleague about our conversation she said "Knowing you both I can't imagine who might have been more embarrassed - certainly a good match". On the outside he handled it very well, although inside he was probably screaming "why me?". 

*Fred* - Glad that the meeting went well.   sniffing is fine; you might just get some dodgy taste down your throat, and it is one of those operations that will take 10 minutes the first time, and 10 secs after a few times (I have even done it on the street running for my train!). Just don't be as silly as I have been and remove the protective cylinder from the tube before screwing it onto the bottle; I spilled some medication the first time! When are you starting?

*Trying* - glad that the pumpkins behaved on the plane! are you going to have a super-intensive meeting time, or will you manage to sneak off for some sightseeing? Love to the three of you.  

*Amethyst* - fingers crossed for your IUI!   

*Fusciapink* - glad that you are feeling better. Re work, as you say, at the moment having an understanding boss and good maternity provisions are worth the rest. What job do you do? Was your boss understanding? Yep - I am going to have EC this week (unless something goes horribly wrong in the next two days!).

*Beanie* - sorry that it took you so long to get rid of that cold and consequences. Looks like you are all ready to go!    

*Winegum* - Hello dearest, how are you looking after the jelly tots?   good that you are not googling symptoms, but sometimes I really have to force myself not to google anything tx-related otherwise I'll just go off the tangent.
My birthday is on the 21st - so might be ET should we get to the blastocyst stage. I'll have to invent something to tell family and friends when they call and ask how I spent my day!  
I keep everything crossed for the jellytots to stick there (as jellytots normally do with your teeth!  ).  

*Loopdy* - hey, I also HAVE to believe that people do get pregnant at their first IVF attempt as we are not going to have a second one! But just to stick to this thread, I believe that for both Huggies and Fusciapink it worked the first time. So keep up the PMA!    Love the thought of Starsky and Hutch toasting marshmallows, it makes me think of Snoopy and Woodstock! 

*Huggies* - welcome back! So sorry to hear about your FIL, it must be hard to be so far away.   
Time is running for your little cub!  
Yes, time is running for me as well. Argh! Too fast! 

AFM - looks like Thursday is going to be the big day. Follies have grown nicely; today's doctor showed me the scan and I really struggled understanding which ones had been counted and which ones hadn't, but she counted 16 (and definitely I am feeling that a lot is going on in there!). Tomorrow should be my last scan, and I have stopped the medications apart from the sniffer. 
I am feeling properly looked after, at the clinic (it is quite true that you develop a closer relationship with the staff during IVF, not least because you go there a lot more often), at work (the boss is being quite protective and I have had some nice chats with the secretary, who is a good friend but didn't know anything until last week) and at home (DH is done with a big deadline and now has promised to look after me). 
Hope I am not forgetting anyone! If so, my apologies - I had actually switched on my laptop to do a not-too-challenging work that I need to finish before I vanish for EC, so better go and do it!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies!
Finally, I am not asleep at 8 in the evening and can write a proper message.

*Loopdy*, honey, sorry to hear you had a wobble. Keep strong and keep thinking about the two embies inside. Soooo many people succeed on the first IVF, remember how positive your doc made you feel. But it's wise at the same time not to get too attached to protect yourself and your DH. It will happen, you've just got to wait. The second week of waiting is worse. Try to busy yourself, so you've not too much time to ponder. Easier said than done, I know. Try nevertheless.  I was so negative on my last round of IUI, I don't think it did anyone any favours. And I am here for work, so it's meetings, meetings, meetings.

*Commutergirl*, yeah! I assume you mean this Thursday? That's fantastic. What better birthday present could there be? I am loving your boss. He's gone from being relatively aloof to protective! It's all looking very good and is finally happening. And so fast too! Everything will be fine, honey. In response to your question, although my weekdays are entirely filled with meetings, I did have the weekend to myself. Went to MOMA and rode around the city on one of those tourist buses, feeling silly. But I couldn't think of a better way of seeing the place without getting really tired. It all gets a bit samey after a while -- skyscrapers everywhere you look. Anyway, come on follies, one last spurt!

********, sweetie, thank you so much. I really hope you'll be joining me soon and we can start sharing tips on avoiding nausea 

*Huggies*, how was it - telling the family? I am sorry about your FIL. Ours has just finished chemo, we are waiting for scan results.  I really want to tell him, but obviously can't yet. He doesn't get to see his other grandchildren because his son died in a car crash and DIL has chosen to cut them off. So it would really lift his spirits.

*Fuscia* lady, how is it feeling down there? Don't worry about any twinges, I went nuts for a couple of days, but it's all normal and calms down after a while. And you can have a private scan very early if you can't wait (you should be able to hear a h/b in your sixth week). I was going to wait but then read some horror stories about how fast molar pregnancies spread and decided it was better to know for everyone concerned. I would have cancelled my trip if it was one. How long do you have to use pessaries for? I couldn't find my note before I left and am rather hoping it's less than three months. (BTW, I did HPTs every other day for ages until they wouldn't go any darker, I thought if they are not going to measure my HCG, I'll try and work out a way of measuring that it is changing!)

*Winegum*, darling. Hang in there. Not actually that long left. You are so right, it is torture. Everyone's different and no matter how much you read about the subject, it seems that everyone's experience is different. What I am wondering is how are you going to cope with all that food being around you when you are pregnant  They pump the smell of chocolate in the lift of the hotel I am staying at, and it makes me so sick I don't breath while I am in there. And I do dare you! I love the idea of a family of sweeties  What's DH's sweet of choice then?

*Beanie*, I am OK, thank you. More importantly, are you feeling better yet? I hope you are eating lots of vitaminy goodness and taking it easy. You sound a bit better. You know Beanie is the name of our neighbours' beautiful cat 

*Loops*, it certainly does make three of us. And I know there is about to be more too! Hopefully, the first lot in five days, Winegum  Braxton Hicks sound rough. Glad that everything is OK though. Hope the scan is amazing on Monday. They are quite long by then, aren't they? Anyway, hope things calm down and you do not run over any more credit cards. 

*Trace*, how are you feeling honey? Injections start soon. Keep your spirits up. Hope DH finds something soon. It's a really difficult time to be looking.  

*Fred*, honey. I noted down somewhere that the best place for tx drugs is Asda's pharmacy. Possibly, the online one. I was laughing at your computer switching itself off, I am sure it wasn't funny at the time. Good you got them all talking though, must have been interesting!

*Amethyst*, you crazy Alton Towers lady , get eating those selenium-filled goodies. My lining went from under 4mm to 12 in six days. My nurse said they are happy with 6. I tried to stay off brazil nuts but couldn't get enough walnuts and maybe even get those supplements from Holland and Barrett. My nurse knew nothing about taking selenium, which shows how much they know!

*Dixie*, hi! Have you still got masses of shopping to do? We are going to try to build a two-storey extension before our bambini arrive, which is going to be interesting! As I am now not in a great state to help, it's going to be mostly DP. I feel bad about it, but nothing can be done.

*Cat*, I am sorry about your Mum. It's so nice that you are carrying on the twin tradition. When I was on the plane over here, I randomly turned on the first channel on the seat in front and it was a film with about a woman having twins, the moment was exactly when she is having her early scan and she is told that she has two! Guess who started quietly blubbing to the great discomfort of both my neighbours.  I felt quite bad about it but I think I am getting better now. Glad your pickles are looking good! I can't wait to see a yawn. I can't really make out the scan pictures, the heartbeats were the only real indication.

*AFM*, I am falling asleep now and it's only 9 here. Had two keys meetings with my new team, and both went very well. I was very worried about them being annoyed at me being promoted from peer to their manager, but they seem to have both warmed to me. Both have been with the company longer, so it is tough. The weather is rubbish and rainy, so can't do much outside, and I slipped and fell over yesterday. Only on my bum, so hopefully no stress to the pumpkins. Can't wait to go home, but it's a long wait yet!


----------



## smilingandwishing

Loopdy,

It sure does happen first time sometimes - Mine was with IUI. I just couldn't believe it at first ( and even flet vey guilty about it. Thankfully all is well at 22 weeks, so keep up your positive vibes.

Hi to everyone

Smiling xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Trying* - Great that the meetings are going well, and that your team does not seem jealous of your role. How long are you staying? Even if it is raining I am sure you'll keep busy in NY - and I actually quite like the architecture! 
My boss has been lovely indeed. Today I confirmed that I would be off starting on Thursday, and that I have no idea when I will be back, depending on the timing of the "second part of the procedure" (being careful not to mention any procedure names in case they made him squirm  ). He said "rather err on the safe side!", and this time he even wished me good luck.
Stroke the pumpkins from me!   Must be tough to be coping with the tiredness of early pregnancy AND the jet lag  !

*Smilingandwishing* - Hi!  already half way through! How are things going?

Looks like we are all set to go! I did my trigger injection tonight and Thursday we are having the EC. Today's scan showed everything was ok. 
Love to everyone!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Good luck for tomorrow CG...    xoxo


----------



## fred73

Commutergirl - Good luck for EC tomorrow     Itis my brothers birthday so only good things will happen


----------



## Huggies

Commutergirl - Best of luck for Thursday!!!      Have everything crossed for you


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies


Just a bit of an update from me.  Had my first follow-up scan today (CD and I already have 1 follie of 17mm, so double dose today and HCG jab tonight!    Shame it's not 2, or even 3 follies, but beggars can't be choosers!  Basting is Friday at 9.30!!!  It took 18 days last cycle and 8 this one - who can figure that out! 


I'm feeling a bit stressed at the mo and have taken this afternoon off work - and slept all of it!  I think it's the thought that this is our last IUI attempt.  Time feels like it's running out.  We also have to choose our clinic for our IVF attempt if this doesn't work.  The trouble is that I'm nearly 35 so fitting neatly between the 2 age ranges to show the success rates of the clinics.  One clinic is better for the under 35's and the other is better for the over 35's.  This choice could be the difference between success and failure and we need to make it by Friday.    Needless to say DH and I are bickering which isn't helping the decision making process.  


Any advice anyone?


Lets hope that some more sleep helps!


Am


Ps - Commutergirl - good luck for tomorrow.  Thinking of you.


----------



## dixie13

Commutergirl - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Winegum

Good luck *Commutergirl* for Thursday and *Amethyst* for Friday!
      

Hi *Huggies*  - lovely to see you back - will post soon
*Trying *- fab personals 

Hello to everyone else - back soon   
Love 
Winegum xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Evening all   

AM - I wish you all the success, that's great that you already have one follicle and it's a biggy!  As you've heard before, only takes one!  Sorry to hear you and DH are bickering over the clinc decision.  Is it possible to go and see them, should you need to that is?  Maybe talk it over with them as it might depend on the treatment you require?  Is there anyone on ff in your region that have been to the clinics that you can ask about their experience?  Glad you had the afternoon and got some well needed sleep.     

Commutergirl - how exciting, egg collection tomorrow!  I really did love my egg collection experience, even if I only had the four, everytime I had heard them shout "egg" from the lab I'd shout "kiss me Tim!" and was constantly giggling from the gas and air!  Can't wait to hear how you get on, just make sure you look after yourself afterwards.   

Smiling - thanks for your message and it's great to hear you success story, I had a real wobble!  I am now back to feeling more positive again, yay!  Exciting times for you.  I'm sure I won't believe when it happens either, what a feeling!

Trying - thanks for you message.  I am relieved to report that the positive vibes have returned.  I am now working back in the office so that's helping to keep me busy, wait, who am I kidding!!! It's just 5 more sleeps to wait, tick tock, tick tock!!!  Can't believe you slipped over, I bet your heart flew to your mouth, did anyone rush to help you up??  Hope your bum is ok!

Huggies - that's so great to hear that you got your positive on your first IVF, yay!!!  I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL and your illness (lost my dad to cancer this year).  The treatment really does take it's toll but I'm glad to hear he's out of hospital and your news would have done wonders for him.   

Winegum - how you doing cycle buddy?  Are you hanging in there or going slightly insane like me?!    

Hi to everyone else   , hope you're really well   

AFM - I had a real rocky couple of days and even text the people we've told about the treatment that I didn't think it had worked.  Well, that was then and I am now back to feeling positive.  Had a weird ache right across my middle for the most part of the day and the pains do seem to be just in the morning?  DH is away in London tonight so I had to cook, I mean call in at M & S on way home!  Feeling quite tired but loving reading everyones posts.  

Lots of love
Loopdy
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Commutergirl - good luck for ec tommorrow xx    

Ameythest - keeping everything crossed that this is the one xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Good luck to CG and Ameythest.      

Love Trace xx


----------



## fusciapink

Best of luck Commutergirl and Amethyst      

Fred & Winegum - fingers crossed for you both. Really hope your dreams come true. Send you lots of       
Fuscia xx


----------



## Beanie3

Fred & Winegum - Sending lots sticky vibes, you both so deserve it        

Good luck Commutergirl & Ameythyst     

Beanie xx


----------



## Huggies

Commutergirl - How did everything go today??  Really hope it went well and that you are resting up!!!         

Ameythyst - best of luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well and have you made your final decision regarding IVF?  Hopefully you won't be needing to worry about that at all in 2 weeks time!!!       

Loopdy - So sorry for your loss this year, that must be hard      I really do hope he can hang on to see his first grandchild!!!  Hope Starsky and Hutch are hanging on in there        

Beanie_1 -How are you feeling?  Any news on you starting down-regging? xxxxx

Fred & Winegum - Have everything crossed !!!!


----------



## Winegum

Thanks for all your  ladies - it is much appreciated.    I'm still hanging on in there  OTD is Saturday, but will probably wait until Sunday to test as I am up early for work on Sat with a busy day at work so want to be at home when I test, with dh. I'm feeling mostly good, (no PMT!) but this is terrifying and nailbiting, even dh is twitching and he is normally so laid back he is almost lying down  My main worry is that AF will come in the next 48 hours, my second main worry is that the cyclogest will hold AF off. It's absolutely impossible not to get excited though, and have loads of daydreams about being pg    I had a tiny tiny tiny (only when I wiped) bit of browny pink spotting yesterday 11dp 2dt - not AF like, just mucus, so of course I have decided it's implantation "bleeding" one minute, and early signs of AF the next - this really is torture  No way of knowing until I pee on that stick.......

*Commutergirl: *Really hope your EC went well and that you get a good-news phone call in the morning  
*Loopdy: *    for a good result for both of us. Hope you are OK and maintaining PMA 

Everyone else, forgive me for no personals - I will get back to standard after the weekend. Until then.......      

Big love to all
Winegum xxx


----------



## kdb

Thinking of you Winey xoxoxo


CG, hope you're resting up   


Hi Huggies - so lovely to hear you got to tell your family and friends - glad your FiL is recovering now xoxo


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Helloooo
*Commutergirl*, hope today was a breeze. I can't wait to get back to keep an eye on you all at a normal hour! You are so right, normally the architecture would fascinate me, but in between bouts of tiredness and sickness, it somehow loses its appeal  I also annoyingly keep forgetting to do the very thing that makes me stop feeling sick, which is force myself to eat an oat biscuit immediately. I think I've had enough of them to be honest. Enough about me, hope you are feelig OK, honey. Don't push yourself and work out of feeling guilty  I know what you academics are like!  

*Amethyst*, hope tomorrow is THE day. You don't need luck, so I am just gonna say, go get'em girl! 

*Loopdy*, dude, you've got to calm down, you poor thing. Mind you, if you read back, it is exactly what happenned to me. Down, down, then up, then down, down again. Nothing you can do about that though. It will be over soon and you'll have new things to freak out about     

*Winegum*, I bet my favourite hat that you will not wait till Saturday. If you do, I will eat my words.  I was going to wait till OTD too, but it was 18 days and as it got closer, the big nosey bugger in me just kept nudging until i could resist no more. I even had no pee sticks in the house for this very reason. No use.  But seriously, it's all soundingrather good    Not long now, I am VERY excited for you.

Hello everyone else. I am going to be brief tonight as first meeting is at 7:30 tomorrow. A big hug from super hot Kentucky. Managed lobster for dinner and something called shrimp and grits! Those oat biscuits really do work! My little pumpkins send baby dust to all of you ladies out there!   Good night XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dixie13

Amethyst - lots of                  for today! Hope everything goes well. 

Winegum - keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi All

Thanks for all your support.   

Basting went fine this morning.  DH produced a good sample, so now it is in the lap of the Gods....   

I'm feeling a bit sore and emotional so I'm going to leave it there for today.

CG - I hope your EC went well.   
Winegum - fingers crossed hun.   


Am x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Ladies,

I kinda jumped in a week or so ago with one comment - should have been a bit more polite and asked if okay to join you girls.

Smiling xx


----------



## joeyrella

good luck for sunday (if you don't cave first!!) winegum, everything crossed for you         
x


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Kdb* - welcome back! How was Sardinia?

*Trying* - Yes, I guess you were not in the best conditions to enjoy the architecture! So it was NY, then Kentucky... any other places?

*Amethyst* - glad that basting went well! I hope you won't need to decide on an IVF clinic after all...   

*Winegum* - spotting looks indeed like a good sign! I am keeping everything crossed for you sweetie.       "Laid back to the point of lying down": this is a good definition for my husband, too! he just called me to say that two of his colleagues had invited us to a bbq tomorrow, and it hadn't dawned on him to tell them that I had had minor surgery and that MAYBE I wouldn't feel like spending my afternoon standing and doing small talk... (today I certainly don't, my blood pressure must be in the range 30-60...).

*Loopdy* - keep it together girl! Stay positive, and think of all the people who got a BFP at their first attempt.   
did they give you exhilarating gas during EC?!? Sounds like good fun!  I was completely asleep for about half an hour, and DH wasn't in theatre with me, so we had to take the doctor's word for what happened!

*Smiling* - of course you are welcome! Do you know if you are going to have a boy or girl? I still remember your "Cyclogest vs cyclone" episode... 

AFM - thank you ALL for all your good wishes, fairydust and pumpkins: I was really touched! EC went well: 15 eggs collected, and today I got a call from the embryologist saying that 8 fertilised normally. Phew! Yesterday I went to bed thinking "what if we don't even get to fertilisation?". ET at some point between Sunday and Wednesday. 
Yesterday I spent the afternoon on the sofa reading, diligently drinking as advised, and occasionally dozing off. Same plans for today - plus some e-mails to friends, crossword puzzles and sorting out photos... 
In the meantime I got some very good news from work, so this is helping my PMA!

Love to all,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Afternoon ladies   

Huggies - I'm sure that you FIL will get to be a grandpops, I am sending him lots of healthy strong wishes and vibes   .  It is so tough loosing Pops but I know he's right here with me.  Well hopefully he was at the head end when EC was going on!!   

Winegum - I am sending you so much positivity it's untrue!  I just know you are going to lead the way for me to follow on Monday with a BFP!!!!  I can imagine how nervous you're feeling, but only one more sleep and then you'll know.  Remember the positive things you've thought so far and let those get you through!!         

Trying - you're right, I need to get a grip and therefore have spent time with a good friend this afternoon and had nice different conversation!  Shrimp and grits, got to ask, what the heck are grits?!  Glad you're all ok   

Commutergirl - that's fantastic news from your egg collection.  8 is a brilliant amount.  It's such a relief isn't it when you get the call about fertilisatioin.  DH was really worrying about that part.  Glad to hear you're taking it easy, will you push for 2 x 3 day or 1x 5 day embie being put back?  I think it was laughing gas yes that they dish out.  Apparently they sell it on Ebay and people have parties with it!!

AFM - well, test day on Monday and I didn't think that I could ever wish time away or would come quickly than when I was little and was waiting for Christmas to arrive to get my Raleigh Denim bike!

Hi to Dixie, Am, Beanie, kdb, Smiling and everyone else I've missed   

Lots of love and   

Loopdy
xx


----------



## Huggies

Commutergirl - Amazing news and      those embies keep growing and dividing for you       

Loopdy - Wishing you all the best for Monday!!!!        

Winegum -      for Sunday      xxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Where has this week gone?? And can I do the post I want to do in 20 minutes?! I hope so   Have been reading everyday but struggling to post.

Loopdy - good luck for Monday       I have read pains across the middle are a good sign so sounds as if Starsky and Hutch are settling in nicely    

Commutergirl - congratulations on the 15 eggs and 8 fertilised      Reallly good news and looking forward to hearing how they are getting on       Pleased to hear you are taking it easy so you will be ready for when the beans return    And thank you for your comments about the sniffing. Has made me feel much more relaxed about it now and just eager to get started   

Smiling - really pleased to see you have joined us   

amethyst - hope you are taking it easy and that the 2ww goes past really quick   Lots of positive news on here so sending you lots of       too

trying - hope the little pumpkins aren't making you too sick and at least you have found a cure already which is good    Bet they are enjoying their first adventure anyway   Think you are very brave having the grits too. I was going to try them when I was in the states in June but when I read more about them it really put me off. Did you like them?

winegum - sending you loads of       for which ever day you test but have a feeling you are not going to need it   Your spotting sounds really positive as another thread I am on 3 ladies had that a few days before BFP so ..... And I have decided that the best name for embryos is jellytots so looking forward to using that one too   Try not to work too hard on Saturday   

huggies - sorry to hear about your FIL but I am sure your news will give him something positive to help him build up his strength    Can't believe you have moved into a new apartment too so you have been busy. Will this one be better for your new addition? Enjoy your scan on Tuesday   

beanie - finally all starts for you tomorrow then and hopefully you will feel a lot better once you start    all the waiting and build up is driving me mad and not sure whether it is good or bad to be off work but I am pleased work is really busy. Enjoy the rest of your days off and try to relax   

fuschiapink - pleased to hear your OHSS is subsiding at last   Not easy to go back to work either after you have had time off but it will not be for long   Hopefully the weeks until your 8 week scan will go past quickly and then you can enjoy a bit more or maybe the symptoms will arrive by then so enjoy now    

loopylisa - can't believe how naughty your cubs are already by keep sending you to hospital   I think they must like to show off so want you to be able to see and hear them more often or perhaps their dad has told them to slow you down with the shopping   Enjoy your scan on Monday   

Hi to joeyrella, dixie, kdb, scaralooloo and anybody I have missed    

AFM - this week has flown past with my new boss having started and seemingly he doesn't like to do his own work so I have gained lots already. Most I am happy with as asked my last boss for 3 years to do it but just bad timing as we are also in the middle of an office move so last night I was surrounded by desks being ripped up and next week it will be walls coming down!! Never mind as least I am not bored!! Last weekend we sorted our friend out with his partner, or at least I gave him some advice whether he takes it is up to him   This weekend I have 2 guys staying at mine, my best friend and another friend we worked with as my DH is on his annual lads golfing weekend. Means I will be looked after and escorted everywhere which is good as have to go into London to see the nutritionist on Saturday and avoid the shut roads due to the pope visiting! Also emailed central homecare today for a quote for my drugs and came back at £670 after my consultant said they would be £2k so very happy about that   Think that is all that has happened and I am over my 20 minutes but as I have talked about myself for so long it is not a surprise   

Hope you all have a good weekend and I am hoping to log on to see the news but depends how drunk the guys encourage me to get! Know I shouldn't drink but still not started yet so... 

Take care x x


----------



## Huggies

Hi Fred - glad your drugs came in under budget!!!  More money to treat yourself as you go through the cycle. Hope you enjoy your weekend and you don't get too busy at work over the coming weeks (if they don't rip your desk from under you before that)!!! xxxx

beanie_1 - Just read your diary and wanted to give you big hugs      I really hope you get to feel better soon and I can totally understand your anxiety around having 2 put back, but just remember that times have changed and try not to worry too much at this stage about multiples -having 2 embroy's increases your chances of having one successful implanation but can also end in 2 - its a risk you and DH will need to decide to take when the time comes.  A close FF of mine, is due to be induced on Monday for her twin girls and she has been monitored and supported extremely well throughout her whole pregnancy.  Big Hugs again


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls  
Lots of posts to catch up with! Can't possibly wait til after the weekend to do personals and I need a distraction 

*Huggies:* Great to have you back  I'm so pleased you got to tell everyone - how exciting.  Very special to be bringing good news to FIL in the circumstances, but sad for all your family that you have this cloud hanging over you - really hope he recovers well from his tx. So, I guess it is really sinking in now you have a bump and have actually bought maternity clothes  Can't wait to hear how your scan went 

*Commutergirl:* Who am I kidding? Of course I'm googling symptoms  I am now anyway, and surprise suprise, it _could _mean this, it _could_ mean that! I really hope I am looking after my jelly tots well and I hope they have decided to stay. Sounds as if timing has been perfect, work-wise for you - it makes such a difference doesn't it? I haven't sensed even a tiny bit of stress from you (I know you were worried about it in the past) which is great  I hope you dh has made a good job of looking after you - mine was quite good, he made me a nice lunch and sat with me but I fell asleep, and was woken up by the phone - I answered it (it was my mum  ) and wondering where dh was, he caught my eye lying on the grass outside, sunbathing 

*Trying:* Hello lovely, glad you are having a good trip - I can see how oat cakes would work  My dh isn't really into sweets - he's more of a puddings man, so maybe Tiramisu for a girl  You will be losing your hat I'm afraid  I'm so scared of testing, but me and dh have made a pact - Sunday morning it is, which will be 15dp2dt.  When are you coming home?

*Smiling:* Hello again - glad you've found us 

*Amethyst:*    glad basting went well honey. Hope the bickering has died down now. My advice re clinics would be to ignore statistics, there are just too many variables for them to make any sense. Go with the one you get the best vibe from - it's so important that you feel in good, professional hands  Obviously really hoping you don't need to follow that decision up  Now, you rest up and spoil yourself 

*Loopdy:* Hey cycle buddy - did you enjoy your M&S tea? I feel like I'm walking a tightrope - you?  Thanks for everything - right back atcha!    I know exactly what you mean - the hours just d...r...a...g... 

*Beanie:* Cheer up honey - I see from your diary that you are struggling again. Listen to your Zita West to help you chill out and get back on track. This is so hard, but I hope you manage to climb the PMA hill and stay at the top  I can understand your concerns about twins/your mum's experience, but try to focus on you - history doesn't necessarily repeat itself, and much less likely to as you are so aware of depression. My mum also suffered during our childhood so I can empathise. And you will be a fab Mum - I have also struggled with feelings of unworthiness in the past, but when I look at my other achievements and experiences in life, (main one starting our own business from scratch and working day in day out with dh) I sometimes think that being a Mummy will be a walk in the park - well, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration, but I now know that I will be the best Mum I can be, and so will you - god knows we've all seen enough of our friends and family having babies and messing up parenting one way or another to really benefit from their mistakes 

*kdb, dixie and joeyrella:* Thanks my lovelies 

*Fred: * Hello honey, all good news from you  - have a fab weekend, what will you spend the cash on that you saved from your drugs?  Thanks for your words of support 

*AFM:* Forgive me girls, I know I must be starting to sound like the only person who has ever had a 2ww  but I feel sick, and I know that isn't a symptom, it's because my heart is in my throat   Still no sign of AF  still in a good mood  Really hope I will be posting good news on Sunday. I had a dream last night that someone had mucked up my cupboard where I keep all my toiletries and bits and pieces and I couldn't find my hpts, then I tested with a huge hpt (it was massive) and it said NOT PREGNANT on it  I wonder what I am so anxious about  Like Commutergirl, I am so touched and I have never felt so loved and supported - Thank you all   

I hope you all have a good weekend
Bye for now
Big love to you all
Winegum xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

\hi girls.

Oh my goodness so much going on here at the moment cant get my head round you all.
trying to get my head round mysel !!

Winegum my heart and everything is so with you and    yor dream come true tomoz or Sunday.       so many more too.

Beanie,  thinking of you loads too      

Loopdy, and you too. massive amounts of       and     for you. stay stong as you can and i cant say too much as not at your stage yet but will be in 2/3 weeks time so will say little as have no experience yet in the 2ww and the impact it will have on my heart and head.    xxxx am thinking of you xxx

CG, fab fab news. give your emmbies a good talking too

Hi to everyone else, cant do all the personals as having all the issues myself as am starting injections next Tuesday and have all the crazy thoughts yo have all had. mad world im in at the mo.

Love TRACE XXX


----------



## cat1608

Just a quickie to say Winegum am keeping EVERYTHING crossed (and so are the munchkins!!) that you will carry on the roll with good news.


Sending you  and  lots of      and huge      and     


Hope all you other lovely ladies are well. Hugs to you all 


Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum and Loopdy - Keeping everything crossed for you both          

Beanie xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Good luck *Winegum* and *loopdy* - lets hope it's good news.    

*Loopdy* - I'm noticed you too are in Notts, are you at Nurture by any chance? We've just opted to go there for our IVF cycle if this IUI isn't successful.


----------



## kdb

Loopdy, WG...

      

          

      

CG, that is fab news, and a great fertilisation rate! The embryologists at the clinic are top notch - am sure they'll find some beauties to put back  xoxo


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Good luck, sweeties. Happy to give up on my hat as long as it's a good result, Winegum! Loopdy, hope you are bearing up OK. Commmutergirl, all sounding very good! I just got back, logged on to see whether there are any news. But we'll just have to wait till tomorrow. Good dreams everyone, I am off to bed.
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum    GOOD LUCK hunnie xxx i have all toes and fingers crossed for you x

Hi ladies... Back to post  soon i promise xxxxx

Love to all

Loops x


----------



## Winegum

I tested negative this morning, 15dp2dt. Still no AF - this is so cruel. Dh is distraught, breaks my heart to see him so sad. Goes without saying I am too, but all he could say in between his tears was "I can't be a Dad"   

Thank you so much for all your love and support  It really means so much.

So hopeful for *Loopdy *tomorrow 

Love
Winegum xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Winegum - my darling, I am so so sorry   .  Reading your post made me burst into tears about you and your dh.  I know words can't make it any better and if you were here now I'd just give you a massive hug.  You are such a special person that you mention me on your post, bless you.  I know you and DH will get there, please look after yourselves and don't give up, please.

Sending you all our love from me and DH.          

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Winegum - I'm so sorry hunny.  

I'm sure that you will be looking after your DH, but don't forget to look after yourself too. Take some time, we're all here when you need us. 

love Am xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

WINEGUM,

no words will take away your pain. im in tears myself as am so close to my dream and its real now.

woke up this morning and thought of you. take good care of yourself and spend as much time as yo can with dh for lots of tlc
         

Love Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

loopdy, hope you get yor dream tomorrow, be thinking of you ,Trace xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum    I am so sorry hunni, no word's I can say will take the pain away, wish I was there to give you and your DH a hug    be kind to yourselfs and take things one day at a time     

Beanie xxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

Winegum - I am so so sorry to read your news. This journey is co cruel sometimes.  My thoughts are with you and DH.

Smiling xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Winegum, I am in complete disbelief at your news. I am so sorry. I know you both are having an awful time today. Like Loopdy says, please don't give up hope. It has to happen sooner or later. I know that's no consolation now. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## fred73

Winegum - I am so sorry to see your news and just can't believe it. Sending you so many           although I know that nothing really helps at the moment. Been thinking of you all weekend especially when I saw a Butterscotch Fudge krispy kreme doughnut in Tesco yesterday and had to buy one today in your honour. Wanted to send you one but it wasn't so butterscotchy    Going to make it my mission to find you a better treat as you deserve it.

Take as much time as you need, especially together, as it will take some time but things will look a bit brighter each day and we are all here for you


----------



## dixie13

Winegum -      I'm so very sorry, big hugs to you and dh


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Winegum* -    I know that whatever we may say will not be enough, but just remember that we are here for you. It is just so unfair that one can't believe it. I am thinking of you and DH.  

*Fred* - Busy time, I see! How did your "wild weekend" with your friends go? at the moment I cannot touch any alcohol at all as it conflicts with one of the meds and I was very jealous of DH last night when he decided that the fish dinner he had made called for some good white wine!  
Gosh, I should have asked for some quotes for drugs! I just didn't think about it, how silly. When are you starting with the sniffer?

*Loopdy* - everything crossed for tomorrow!    hope your dad is looking upon you.  

*Trace* - good luck with the start of the injections!

*Beanie* - take one thing at a time, dear.    Easier said than done, I know. I also have those thoughts of inadequacy sometimes, but I am sure you will be a great mum. However, just start the treatment and live by the day; I actually felt quite relaxed when I saw how well we were being looked after and I am not making any plans.

*Trying* - welcome back!  how did the pumpkins behave during the flight?

Hi to everybody else, and thank you again for all your encouraging words. It really meant a lot.

AFM - we had Day 3 ET! Two top-grade embies, but they decided to put them in today as they were dividing quite slowly (6 cells each). Everything went smoothly, apart from the fact that I had taken the prescription of coming with a full bladder a bit too literally and they had to send me to get rid of a bit (the nurse looked at me and realised I was in total distress and that probably the very contact with the US gel would have caused me to burst!  ).
I am now on heparine and norprolac; the latter should reduce the risks related to OHSS, but: a) its main side effects are the same as the OHSS symptoms (meaning that last night I was sick  ); b) it may have some amusing side effects, which include a tendency to gambling!! DH is a bit worried at the thought of leaving me alone with an internet connection!  
I am taking things easily and may as well decide that I'll be working from home for the rest of the week. I have got a few things to do which would just benefit from a few quiet days without disruptions: now or never!

Love,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Winey, I can't believe it    I was so so sure you'd get a BFP    It's upsetting to hear your DH's reaction     but I know in my heart of hearts you will be parents soon, although it doesn't make the hurt of today's disappointment any less.

Sending you a massive big hug all the way from London, love you lots   xoxoxoxo K


----------



## kdb

CG - congratulations on getting your little espresso beans back where they belong    I haven't heard of the norprolac from any of the other clinic girls, but good that they are taking care of you to avoid OHSS.  If all of a sudden you start posting things like "aces high" or "I'll see your £500 and raise you" then we'll know the drugs are kicking-in!

Are you also on clexane and aspirin for the 2ww?  Good idea to work from home - best place to keep warm, relaxed and in a positive frame of mind (and body!).


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum  Both me and DH wanna give you a hug sooo much and just tell you dont lose faith love xxx       

Loopdy good luck hunnie x

Loops x


----------



## joeyrella

i'm so sorry it wasn't good news for you this time winegum


----------



## cat1608

Winegum,


So sorry to hear your news honey. Wish there was something I could do to help and to take your pain away. You both hang on in there and i'm sure your dream will come true soon.


Sending you loads of love and hugs       


Cxx


----------



## fusciapink

Winegum - I am so sorry. I really thought it was your turn. Life is so cruel at times. Please don't give up though. Take some time out with your DH and come back when you're ready. We're all here if you need us. Sending you big hugs                       


Loop - Good luck for tomorrow    

Fuscia xx


----------



## dixie13

Loopdy - best of luck for today


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Huggies

Winegum - I am so sorry to read your news           this is a cruel, cruel journey and I am sorry your attempt has ended this way.  Sending huge hugs to you and DH      I really hope your consultant will give you a positive follow-up and let you try again (if you feel you can).  I have no words, but we are all here to support you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Commutegirl - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!     I hope you take it easy and let those embies snug in nice and tight and get DH to look after you!!!!!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi   

Just got our results and turns out there is a new category, it's called, "not quite pregnant"   Our hCG score was 8 which means something did happen, there was an indication of some pregnancy but the lowest score to develop into pregnancy at my clinic was 24 so it's not going to happen.

It means that I can't actually mourn a big fat no, it means that this torture has to go on for another week with my not good enough pregnancy until someone tells me again, after another blood test it's just not quite there.      I feel so useless and   .

I do want to be positive and I am thankful for getting this far, pehaps it does show that my body does have some idea.  Coupled with bad tummy ache and tears rolling down my face as I type that's about as positive as I can get.

So, Starsly and Hutch lit their little campfire but the flame is simply smouldering.    

Love to everyone, and thank you for all of your support, friends I haven't met but friends you all are.

Loopdy
xxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Oh Loopdy -           

Can I just say that this is exactly what happened to me!!!!  My HCG result was 29 and I was told that it was most likely to be a chemical pregnancy and that I would miscarry in a week.  I know your score is low, but my body amazed me and held onto it, so just wanted to give you a little hope!!!!     However, I will say that implantation did obviously take place and your consultant will take this into consideration when going over your history, etc.  

Like you, I was ready for a Yes or No result but not ready for the 'you are, but not for long' result which hit me a lot harder knowing I had got that far but could still lose it.  I really have everything crossed that this could turn around for you - thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy -         so sorry sweetie, I do hope that it can change, thinking of you and DH, big hug to you both xxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopdy,
so so sorry. I really did think this was the one for you. I have nerver heard of what has been said to you. this just gets more baffling by the minute.
Big big hugs to you both xx      

Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Loopdy - a big hug coming your way.     
But see what happened to Huggies and don't give up hopes. I know it is a torture, but at least it is not a definite NO. 


CG
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Oh *Loopdy*, my lovely cycle buddy  This is a cruel twist. I really really hope you have a Huggies-style turnaround, but I know that the waiting must be agony. Sending you lots of  at this impossibly difficult time.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

I've just read the latest news and I had to come on and say something.

Winegum - I've PM'd you but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news      Words aren't enough to express what I want to say but you are in my thoughts sweetheart and I'm here for you like you've been for me. Thinking of you      

Loopdy - Oh sweetheart, this world can be so cruel to such good people, but like the other girls have said try and hold onto the hope that maybe things will turn themselves arouund and there will be some positive news for you soon, I really hope so. Thinking of you      

AFM - Well what can I say except thank you so much to each and everyone of you for your love and support that you've shown me over the past month or so. Things have been extremely hard and I'm not sure that I'll ever get over what's happened to me but I am slowly getting my life back together and trying to move forward again. You girls are amazing and I'll never be able to truly express how much all your support has meant to me, I wish I could hug each and everyone of you but I'll have to do that cyberley                     I'm not quite sure that I'm strong enough yet to join back in with you all but I couldn't ignore what's happened this past couple of days. I always think of you girls and I wish all of you all the happiness you so deserve.

Commutergirl - I have everything crossed for you and hope you get some positve news soon.    

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say thank you for all of your support, it made me cry again (in a touched way)  .  You are all so encouraging and supportive and it means so much.  I so wanted to give some good news, not just for me but to tell you all that it does work and keep positive.

As a few hours have passed I have since phoned the clinic and spoken to a lovely head sister there.  She said that the embryo has likely not to have implanted correctly and that it will almost, without doubt come to an end.  This will hopefully be naturally in a late period and not require any intervention.  

There are positives from this I truly believe and the sister also agreed.  She said that my body wanted to get pregnant and that the eggs I produce (albeit a few) do fertilise and divide.  I pushed to start IVF as quickly as I could as I do want feel positive.  I have now been booked in for late October after seeing the consultant who might change my regime to short protcol.  Has anyone had this?

'Sorry it's all about me, hope you all don't mind me just getting it off my chest.  It helps to kinda get through the fact that something Tim and I made has gone, but at least they had a bloody good go I guess.  Onwards and upwards ladies, WE WILL GET THERE!!!

Love to everyone and so lovely to hear from Scaralooloo.

Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Loopdy - I'm really sorry hun.    I've only just read your news and I think that our other FFers have already said everything I want to say.  This journey is very cruel, but you are strong enough to get through this.  


Take care of yourself hunny and don't give up hope.  We're all here for you.   


Am x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Sarah - it's lovely to hear from you.  I can't imagine what you have been going through, but keep taking good care of each other; we are here when you are ready.


----------



## fred73

Loopdy - so sorry to see your news and loads of hugs coming your way            Can't say anything other than what the other girls have said but wish there was something which would make it all better        Hopefully time and a chat with your consultant will do it      

Take care of you and DH


----------



## fusciapink

Loopdy - I am baffled by your result.  I, like others have not heard of this before. It must be so frustrating. Wish I could think of something to say that will help.  So pleased to see that you're not giving up on your dream. Hope you and your hubby are having lots of hugs to help you through this difficult time. Sending you lots of love and hugs            

Winegum - Hope you are okay       

Scaralooloo - Lovely to hear from you. We're all here for you when you're ready to come back.      

Beanie - Hope you are doing okay and taking it easy  

Commutergirl - Hope you are taking care of your little bean. I have my fingers crossed for you    

Sending love and hugs to everyone else


----------



## cat1608

Loopyd - have been in tears reading your news, but think you are fantastic in able to see the positives so quickly. I know we all try and se positive things out of horrible situations, but it's not always easy. The best thing is that as you say, your body obviously wants to do something, so i'm sure that before not too long, we will be hearing exciting news from you. In the meantime loads of      to you.


Scaraloo - honey it's so lovely to hear from you. I was only thinking about you driving home earlier wondering how you are. I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling, but glad you are slowly on the road to feeling better. As you can see, we've all been thinking of you and loads of     to you too.


Big hugs to the rest of you lovely ladies and    for you all


Cxx


----------



## Huggies

Loopdy - you are being very brave treating it the way you have and I take my hat off to you as I know how you must be feeling right now, but glad the nurses were positive and it will only help for your next treatment (which I hate to say)       Thoughts are with you and DH. xxxxx

Sarah - So nice to hear from you and for taking the courage to post again.  I hope time will be a healer for you and that you can soon look to the future.  Looking forward to having you back one of these days, but meanwhile we are all here for you     xxxxx

Hope everyone else is doing okay and we can get some good news on here soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy      im sorry hunnie     xxx good to see   positive asap  just take the time to get yourself there too xx

Scaraloo    hope you are keeping well and hope you come back soon hun x take care x

Love Loops xx


----------



## joeyrella

sorry to see your news loopdy


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Loopdy*, I've PMed you. So good to read your second message! Well done for keeping your spirits up; next time has to be IT.

*Winegum*, I hope you are OK darling. I really wish I could do something for you.

*Amethyst*, I completely forgot to say have a good 2ww! Hope everyting is going well.

*Commutergirl*, look after yourself darling. When is the OTD?

*Scaralooloo*, so nice to hear from you.

I'll write a proper message soon, just wanted to say hi.    
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone,   

Winegum, Am, Fred, Fuscia, Cat , Huggies, Loopdy, Joeyrella, Trying, Scaralooloo Commutergirl, Beanie, Trace and anyone I have missed.  I'm so very touched by all the wonderful support you've given through your messages.  You have truly helped to pick me up.  This is the last message about what happened as I don't want to take up everyones time if you know what I mean!

I too hadn't heard of this scale of pregnancy hormone but it has taught me one valuable lesson that if you are due to go for a blood test to confirm if there is a pregnancy, I would highly recommend waiting for that.  I was so tempted to get a hpt that morning and I beleive that had I have done this it could well have been positive and that would have been even more distressing when then getting the blood test results.

I was so nervous about me not getting my period for a while because the nurse told me that the embryo could still grow despite not implanting correctly and therefore the level of hcg (hormone given off my an implanted embryo) might well go up at the blood test next week.  I felt as though it was becoming more of a pregnancy that was only to end in....err, dying I guess.  Thankfully I am grateful that my period has started today. 

So, we are now booked in for October for another try and I am feeling positive about that cycle.  I know from this experience that it does work and so I am feeling ok.  Wish my boobs would go down a bit, they're massive, like a boob shelf!!  

I just wanted to share the experience as I would hate anyone to go through what I have and be as surprised as me and DH were.

Now, my next message won't be all about me.  I need to catch up with where you all are.

Lots of love and heart felt thanks
Loopdy
xxxxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Loopyd


Don't ever apologise for your message being about you. You've been through alot and hopefully it helps you writing how you feel and telling us all about it. You talk about it as much as you like - we're all here to help you, listen and send you loads of cyber hugs.


Cxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi all,,

Loopdy that was a nice post to pre warn us all.

now its a bit of am post of my experience today
Wot a night and day i have had. can you believe this.....   was due yestaerday and has she bothered to show her ugly face... NO..... what a panic as thought they may not scan me today but they did, no resaon why no AF ( not preg !!) all looked ok and did my 1st injec tonite. easy peasy !!!!! tomorow i do the 2 inject, then thurs just the 1 and then another scan on Wed. So girls this is it !!!!!! come on follies... grow grow grow 

Why when you think yo stop worrying about 1 thing something else pops up. so much wanted AF  and she decided to play silly games. well i won and i am now really on the way to our dream

love to you all and lots of   to you all

Love Trace xxxx


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies 

I want to start by thanking you *all* for your messages of support - they all made me cry without exception, because your responses are so touching and also I know you will/are/have been through the same as me, and the fact that we are all going through such a difficult time in our lives is just magnified and that is sad 

*trace:* How did your injections go honey? I hope you are OK    Yes - this is real now - it's exciting! (ps - just seen your message - you go girl!!)

*fred:* I did manage a smile, nay a chuckle, through my tears about the butterscotch doughnut  - it's very disappointing when you buy something that isn't up to standard  I hope you find a nice treat soon. 

*Commutergirl: *  at your bladder story. You are sounding very calm and relaxed - I hope you are enjoying working form home after a nice relaxing weekend. 

*Scaralooloo:* Welcome back  Thanks for your lovely hugs 

*kd**b:* Thanks lovely  Is there any news from you?

*Loopdy: *I'm so sorry your tx has come to an end in this way - but you are absolutely right to see the positives - I am trying to do the same. I was on the short protocol by the way, well, _a_ short protocol anyway, I know there are different names. We are also plannign to move on quite quickly to another tx, so who knows, we may be cycle buddies again  Thinking of you. 

*Amethyst: * How are you doing honey? 

*Beanie:* I see from your diary that you have started. I hope you are feeling well enough to go back to work 

*AFM: *It has been mentioned many times on this thread how we are perceived as, indeed are, strong women, and are expected to be strong. I have been really surprised and humbled at my darling dh's response to this, and although I am also distraught, I have been strong, I have comforted him and I have encouraged him. We have agreed to go again as soon as possible. We feel very privileged to have had some nhs tx, but that has come to an end now, and we will be private patients form now on. We have been saving hard, so we are in the fortunate position of being able to fund another go. We will have a follow-up (questions are all ready!) and then get booked in - hopefully before Christmas. This tx has made it clear to us that we need IVF to get pg, and in that case, this has been our first real chance. Normal people trying naturally don't all get pg in their first month of trying do they? What I struggle with is the prolonging of this "lifestyle" - I feel my friendships slipping away, myself becoming less social and less bothered about anything. For that reason, you are a major comfort to me and I wouldn't be without you all    ]
*Beanie, Amethyst Commutergirl and Trace *you are next! bring us some good news   

Big love
Winegum xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

Winegum - gosh you are just so grounded and able to see your way through things and be positive - you're a special person and I truly hope that your dreams come true soon - you deserve it. 

Trace - good to hear your won the fight with the witch - great that everything has kicked off.

Loopyd - so sorry for what you have been through, but glad you are able to see a way forward and have planned your next treatment.  This board is long due some good luck and good news and hoping that thsi comes for you and everyone else.

Scaraloo - good to hear from you hope. 

Hi Fred, Fuscia, Huggies, Commergirl and anyone else I've missed off

All the best,

Smiling xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Winegum - So do hope I can have your positive attitude when my time comes, do hope you can be given some answers ready for when you start again    

Tkbearlowey - Fab news on starting injections, here's to having lots lovely strong follies    

Loopdy - So sorry your TX has come to an end but so lovely that you can see the positives from it   

Sarah - So lovely to hear from you   

Commutergirl - Hope your enjoying working from home, sticky vibes coming your way   

Ameythest - Hope the 2ww being kind to you   

Fred - How are you   

Trying - Thank you for the msg, how are things with you   

Fusciapink - How are you   

Hugs to those I have missed    

Afm - started DR, going well so far AF should arrive beginning next week, Doctor has given me a steroid cream to use on the hives, as we have agreed they are probably due to stress.


----------



## commutergirl

*Sarah* - lovely to see you back!    I don't think I am anywhere near imagining what you have been through, so anything I might say will sound trite. I am sending you a big hug and hope you are on your way to recovery.

*Loopdy* - you look strong and positive; so good that you can start straight away with a new cycle. I keep everything crossed for you.      

*Trying* - OTD is 5th of October. I definitely won't test in the morning as I am starting teaching that day!

*Kdb* - Hi clinic buddy, how are things progressing with you? Yes, I am on Clexane and aspirin, but they gave me Norprolac to decrease my prolactine which went up as a consequence of the stimulations. I haven't started gambling yet, although DH was considering taking my credit card just in case... 

*Trace* - Great that you managed to get started! you will see that injections take near half an hour the first time, and two minutes after a while... 

*Winegum* - so glad that you are feeling better and that you can look forward to a new cycle. Yet again you are showing the positive, good person you are: you are not complaining that you only had one cycle funded, but you are being grateful that you did get one!  Positive people live so much better!
You are a little rock; although I am normally seen as quite strong I really need DH to be stronger than me in this case. However, because I am normally strong DH is more baffled when I have a breakdown... 
I really hope you manage to start the new cycle soon and that you get the success you so much deserve.   

*Beanie* - great that you got started! Everything crossed! Try and take it easy, ok?   

*Amethyst* - how are you getting on?

Hi to everybody else! 

AFM - after a couple of rather bad days fighting with the nausea caused by one of the medications (at least if tx does work I will know what to expect  ) I am feeling much better. Yesterday it was my birthday, DH made me a great dinner (which would have called for some red wine...  ) and we just had a lovely night in. As he had had a major deadline a couple of weeks ago, it was the first time in ages we had such a quiet evening to ourselves. 
Of all the people who phoned/emailed/texted me only two knew what was going on, and one of them wrote me a typical Easter greeting from our town: "Happy Eggs"!  She is about to have a baby, and she is handling it with her typical self-deprecating irony: so, paradoxically, she has been the person whom I have kept most up-to-date in the past few months. She has always been very caring in her own sensible and practical way and it has been great to have someone like her to talk to. 
I am enjoying some quiet work-from-home time. For the first time in ages I have had some time to actually "study" things rather than "do" things (although between yesterday and today I have already managed to write over 30 work-related e-mails  ). Probably by the end of the week I will be longing for some student to come and pester me! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Good Afternoon! Don't often write that  I too am "working from home" just for a couple of hours, due to a quiet cafe - supposed to be working on my 08/09 accounts  Just had to come on and wish *CG* a very
      
for yesterday! I remember you telling me, but you kept it quiet and I forgot! Glad you had a lovely time with dh, and glad you are OK.


----------



## dixie13

Loopdy -    so sorry for everything you've been through. You're right, it does work and hopefully it will be a very different outcome next time.     

Sarah - lovely to hear from you    take care of yourself and hope you will feel stronger soon. Big hugs    

Trace - best of luck          

Winegum - you are an incredibly strong woman, it's so good to see you staying positive despite everything. Your time will come, hope you can start next tx soon   

Commutergirl - happy belated birthday!!! Good to see that you're feeling better and are having a quieter time at home.   

Beanie - wishing you all the luck with this tx        

Hello to everyone else   

Dixie
xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Winegum* - thank you!   I don't envy you about tax assessment! that's the good point about not being self-employed... although having made my way through the byzantinisms of tax assessment in Italy (yes, there are people who do pay their taxes in Italy!  ) I should have no fear!

*Dixie* - thank you for your wishes!   Is the baby keeping you awake in the middle of the night, or have you always been a night owl?

AFM - I am feeling a bit down today  . I went to the clinic for a blood test to check that the meds are not messing up with me too much (although I haven't felt an urge to play poker yet!), and asked the nurse if she could find out what they eventually did to the embryos they didn't put back. On ET day the embryologist told me that they would freeze them if they kept dividing, but that they seemed to be a bit on the slow side.
The nurse said she'll get an embryologist to call me. Now my fear is that the treatment will never work because our embryos just don't grow. I keep telling myself that Medicine is not an exact science, but statistics, and that there are so many cases of "low probability events"... but nevertheless I am feeling a bit down, also because we won't have a second go at IVF. 
Oh well - enough with it and back to work! Might have a fix of milk and CocoPops to cheer up  .

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Been feeling guilty all week as been reading but not posting much so going to hopefully make up for it now   

Commutergirl - congratulations on your embies      and please try to stop worrying about them       I am sure they are doing exactly what they are meant to be doing and could be slow for 2 reasons. One, they were missing you so just wanted to get back inside to snuggle in. Or Two, they are girls and as all men tell us we are always slow at getting ready for anything   Hopefully the embryologist has rung back with good news but if not then it is just for the first reason   A belated   from me and remember only good things happen on birthdays so that would have been the day they were becoming blasts   Hope the cocopops and working from home are making you feel a more relaxed and plan some nice things for the weekend so you can be busy with something else. I am getting an expert at that due to another delay but will fill you in at the end       

amethyst - hope you are not going crazy on the 2ww and sending you lots of       and       just in case   

trace - how annoying is it when AF doesn't show up when you want it too   But good news that you are carrying on regardless   How are the injections going?

beanie - hope the D/R is going well and have been reading your diary so sending you lots of       Don't take any rubbish from them at work and I have actually been taking out my bad mood on my team which is not good in the respect that I am sure they are not happy with me but on the flip side they leave me alone   Maybe if you are a bit less helpful as in 9 months they will have to do without you anyway        

scaralooloo - really good to hear from you and completely understand if you are not ready to rejoin but when you are we will all be here for you       Think you are doing the only thing you can do and moving forward slowly, just take each day as it comes and do what is right for you     

loopdy - good news on AF arriving so you don't have something else to worry about      The clinic should have got a lot of good info out of this cycle for you so can only be positive for your next cycle in October and hopefully I will be keeping you company       Also don't ever feel you need to apologise for a me post     We all need to do that sometimes and it is how we keep each other sane without looking like the crazy person in the street...well at least I would do!! In fact I am sure most of my team think I am at the moment   

winegum - first things first. I have a suggestion for a treat but not sure if I could get it for you in the UK so thought I would check if it appeals to you first! Chocolate covered smores. Basically my family loved them when we were in Cape Cod and they are smores (marshmallow and chocolate with biscuit) then covered in chocolate. Mmmmm. Actually Huggies would know about these as saw them in Boston too. What do you think? Now onto less serious things   I know what you mean about the prolonging of your lifestyle as you just want to have a normal life and fit in with everyone else. I finally felt that on my 2nd month break from IUI but it is back again with avengence   All we can do is try and make ourselves have a day when we do everything which is non fertility related but really hard to do that when you are popping pills etc       But lets stay positive and think it is not forever and once you get that BFP all your friends will be wanting to see how you are doing so will all be resolved       How long do you have to wait until the follow up appt?

kdb - thank you so much for all the good advice and I will be pming you again later    

Hi to dixie, smiling, fuschiapink, cat, huggies, loopylisa, trying, joeyrella and anyone I have missed    

AFM (and this could take a while so if you want to make a cup of tea (decaff or herbal of course!!!) now would be a good time!!) - since last Friday I seem to have been on a serious rollercoaster and yet nothing major has happened   Had a really good weekend with the lads and my only vice was a coffee after the indian as decided to give the alcohol a miss. They kept me sane and although did ask about the tx it was very minimal and even had a good trip into London on Saturday and avoided the pope! Only on Monday did it dawn on me what the nutritionist had said on Saturday. Basically my TSH level was 6.77 and for IVF it should ideally be 1-2. I had a feeling it was high which would explain why I stuggle to lose weight so on my first trip to the nutritionist I mentioned it and she put me on a supplement. Turns out (with some very good info from kdb   ) that this may have made it worse which would explain my tiredness over the last couple of months and feeling cold   So I need to see my GP to get some proper drugs to get my levels down but that is turning out to be easier said than done but hopefully I will get an appt tomorrow. I have also made an appt with the consultant for next wednesday just in case my GP does not cooperate plus I want to talk through with him how long I should now wait to start. I was due to start the pill with next AF which will be next week but now going to delay at least a month to try and get TSH levels down but would still really like to have a go before christmas. On the other side is I don't want to waste money either but so frustrating having to wait   While all this was going on, DH has had man flu, my new boss wants everything yesterday, half my team were sick and we had the office move   My new desk is better as in a corner so can actually go on here all the time if I wanted   but other members of my team not so happy so massive row in the middle of the office on Tuesday morning. Luckily my team member calmed down and apologised about an hour later so harmony is now nearly restored but sorting out cupboards tomorrow so will all start again as they argue who has the most space   Really it is like dealing with kids so I am getting lots of good experience   Finally some good news. Last night I got to go to a free session with a life coach. It was a bit like a conference as about 100 of us there but she was really good. One of the things she talked about was fertility and I guess in some ways it was like some of the things I have read by Zita West. However she did say that women can have a mental block about getting pregnant as they only thing about the point up to when they conceive and not what will actually happen when they are pregnant. Realised I have been like that as I am too scare to think about it in case it never happens She said you have to live what you want so going to start reading up a bit more on pregnancy and what you can and can't eat, etc plus looking around the baby departments in shops rather than avoiding them. No idea if it will help but made sense to me especially with regard to work as keep worrying what will happen when I am not here but why?? Life will go on and that is how I am going to start living   She also said to never use the word try as you either will or won't do something. Therefore we will all be having a baby in the next 12 months or so       

Did warn you it would be long but now going home to make DH a curry...that should sweat out the cold   

Take care x x


----------



## Huggies

Commutergirl -    Huge hugs, doubt is bound to enter your mind, especially with so many sad stories around, but if it is about statistics then you have as good a chance as anybody so I would be clinging onto that.  I hope you find out the news about your other embies and that some were able to be frozen.  Have a fix of whatever you need to get you through this pain-staking wait and all fingers are crossed for you        And.....HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!  I hope you get the best belated present.

Dixie - hope you are well - can't believe you are 32 weeks, have you started getting everything organised? xxx

Beanie_1 - so glad you got to go ahead and start DR'ing.  How are the hives?  I hope the cream is helping and that you are feeling a bit better. xx  

Smiling - how are you? xxx   

Winegum - so glad we were able to give you the support when you needed it the most and I am glad to here you will be giving it another go.  I always told myself I would it 3 go's -as this is where the majority of successful pregnancies fall in - so you are right - its not first time for everyone, but you will get there, as many others have done.  Hope you and DH are looking after yourselves.  I know the lifestyle thing you are talking about - it is hard to be normal throughout it all and things will slip away - but you can always pull them back if they want to be.  Huge hugs xxxxxx     

Trace - Come on follies      and grow!!! So glad you were able to get started without the    and are well on your way - good luck for Wednesday xxxxx    

Loopdy - I am really glad that AF didn't mess you around and actually turned up sooner rather than later     So glad you are looking at the outcome and turning it into a positive - it can happen and it will happen and I am wishing you all the best for October xxxxxx

Trying - how are you hun?  Hope you are doing okay?xxx

Kdb - how are you?  Just wanted to see where you are at and if any progress had been made?  How are you feeling these days? xxxx

Hi to all the other ladies - I hope you are all well xxxxx

Fred - just read your post and wow you have been through it all this week!!!  I just wanted to comment on your TSH levels as I had the exact same issue.  I was already on the pill and due to start DR'ing on a Friday - on the Tuesday I had bloods and my TSH levels came back 5.87!!!!  I was immediately put on Levothyroxine 25-50mcg and I think my levels came down to just under 2 within 8 weeks and I then started my cycle after that - it was a very frustrating time, as I felt my TSH levels should have been monitored from day one - but I got pregnant and I have no idea if it was due to my increased TSH levels in the first place!!!  I only advise that it is worth waiting and doing it right.

AFM - Have been feeling a bit more settled in our new apartment this week and have managed to order a new sofa and tv to make the living room work better for us.  I also had my 18 week scan this week and it went pretty well (sorry if this is sensitive to some of you and please tell me if it is).  All is well, measuring good for dates, although the stomach is measuring small and I will be back in 6 weeks to see about this.  Baby is also breech and I have an anterior placenta, which means I am unlikely to feel movement till a bit later on.  Other than that, great to see it again and we chose not to find out the sex and keep it a surprise, which I think is rare in the US.

Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

I'm just popping in - I'll be back later with personals but I couldn't wait to say to *H**uggies*, you are very sensitive yourself in thinking of others, but speaking for myself, and I am sure others, when I started this thread, I wanted it to be a chatty thread, where we could all meet, not an exclusively tx thread (even though inevitably lots of us will still be tx-ing) where nothing was off limits. So, please post again about your scan, but this time, don't be so cool, and let us share your excitement    
xxx


----------



## Huggies

That was very sweet of you winegum, thank you


----------



## kdb

Hi lovelies - just a quick one from me as am frantic with work at the moment - although I do keep up with your news...

Fred - wanted to echo Huggies' post and say you will have more than enough time to get your TSH down and cycle again before Xmas.  With thyroxine it only took me four weeks to drop from 7 to the mid-1s.  Also, totally agree with the "live what you want" approach - as Dixie and WG will no doubt agree from having read The Secret - feel / behave as though you are pg - check out the prams, eat pregnant to get pregnant, etc.  Last year I got so wrapped up in the treatment process that I lost sight of the *baby* bit.  Ended up buying a Gina Ford contented baby book to read, and a friend lent me her Up The Duff book too!

Sarah - hello sweetpea    I meant to email you earlier in the week to see how your holiday went.  Hope you and DH had a relaxing time?

CG - maybe this is one of those times where ignorance is bliss?  Even *if* your other embies didn't make it to freeze that doesn't mean that the ones they put back won't turn into babies!  I've lost count of how many FFs have gotten pg with what were termed "average" embies - ie, embies that probably wouldn't have been classed as good enough to freeze.  Focus your energies on your two little beans; keep them warm and happy...         p.s. Had a brill catch-up with the clinic girls last night!

Huggies - how exciting you are in your new place and can get settled     Funny you should ask, but I feel grand at the moment!  I stopped thyroxine for four weeks as my TSH had dropped to 0.06.  Endo man gave me the ok to take a break from the meds.  I should have an update for you next week re; IVF, I hope.  xoxo

My dear WG....     xoxo


Hi de hi to all the other girls - happy Friday!


----------



## honky

Hi,

I just wanted to "pop in" and say hi to you all. Not been on here for some time, as trying not to think about it all until until AF next month when we have IUI 4.

Wanting to send you all        .

Lots of Love

Honky xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Fred* - sorry you have been on such a rollercoaster.    The last thing you want when you are all ready for treatment is another delay. Hope your thyroid gets sorted soon and that by Christmas you manage to have your treatment.    
Plus, trouble at work AND a husband with men's flu   ! Hope today is a better day and that you have nice plans for the weekend.
Thank you for your good wishes and for cheering me up. Re birthdays, I thought of your brother whose birthday was on my EC day. You actually gave me the clue as to why my embies are slow: they are their father's offspring! no chance they have swapped vials!  I always complain with DH that between the time he says "I'm ready" and the time he is actually out anything between 5 and 20 minutes may pass! (I still have to find what he does exactly while I am waiting in the street!  ).

*Huggies* - I was also touched by your sensitivity, and I must say that all the girls on this thread who succeeded have been really sensitive and caring for us "others" and I never felt patronised.You all deserve it, and I couldn't feel but happy for you.   
And let's admit it, there is also a selfish side: hearing success stories is something that really gives me hope!
So, yes, congratulations and don't be afraid of keeping us posted! I love the idea of you choosing not to know the sex; in theory I think I'd do the same, but I am not sure I would be able to resist the curiosity...

*Kdb* - you are absolutely right, I should just stop thinking! I am forcing myself not to google "number of cells + embryo + implantation" and similar!  I should probably block google just in case...
Glad that you had a great time yesterday; in the end I never got round joining the CRGH thread as I didn't think I would be able to keep up with two threads, but several times while in the waiting room I found myself thinking "I wonder if any of these ladies is on FF?".

*Honky* - welcome back! hope your next cycle starts soon   

AFM - last "work from home" day. I have managed to finished a number of things and I am not sure I am really looking forward to going back to the usual routine! I have just had a trashy moment looking up on Youtube a series of tacky Italian songs from the Seventies and Eighties  . Gosh. And the hairdos and outfits only add to the experience! Probably time to get back to work before I start doing more things like that.  
I haven't heard from the clinic (I have a feeling that the nurse may have forgotten to ask an embryologist to call me), so this afternoon I am going to call them. I am trying to be philosophical.
Have a nice weekend everybody! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi, it's me again for a quick update: the embryologist did call me. They have frozen three blastocysts! 
This means that: a) there is some hope after all that also the two they put back in started dividing faster (I had this picture of our embryos getting to a cluster of a few cells and then getting tired of growing)! b) even if this cycle does not work it is not the end of everything because we still have those three little ice lollies... 


And this also teaches me a lesson: as we say in Italy, never bandage your head before breaking it...
Thank you for listening to my moaning, girls: what would I do without you?  


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

That is indeed great news, CG.  Now relax for the weekend, watch as much You Tube as you feel like it, and eat lots of nom nom food for those little beans to keep growing and sticking!!!


----------



## Huggies

Fantastic news CG - that's what we like to hear!!!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

CG - That is brilliant news, sending sticky vibes your way        

Huggies - I'm with winegum, we want to hear your news    

Beanie xx


----------



## joeyrella

great news Commutergirl    also i like the italian saying


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Stayed home from work today to try and get rid of my cold and still the day has flown past!

Winegum - How are you doing?     

Commutergirl - great news on the frosties      really positive for those on board too as those were the best ones        not sure when you are testing but it it my little bro's birthday on Wednesday so if it is after that we need some more birthdays    Anyone?? Although saying that maybe it would be a good result if you tested then and it won't change      Hope it is not too bad being back at work this week       

beanie - Sending you lots of        and hope it is all sorted at work now    I am an expert at rowing with my boss and think my DH expects me to come home with P45 on a regular basis so if you need any advice?! Not long until your baseline scan so hopefully you will get to enjoy this week     

huggies - good news on the 18 week scan and I'm with the others, I want to hear all about how you are doing    So important to see proof that it will work for all of us and you have been through as much if not more bad stuff as everyone else so now is the time to share the good stuff       Pleased to hear you are settling in the new apartment too and not much longer before you will be buying some extra furniture    think I really want a rocking chair but not sure if it is too much of a cliche? Not that it will stop me    thanks for the reassurance with the TSH as it has hit me quite hard however listening to others experiences has calmed me down a lot. Hope you are still having some sunshine   

kdb - thanks for all the advice and really impressed that your TSH dropped from 7 to1 in 4 weeks so just hoping the same can happen for me    And sticking with the baby rather than pregnancy focus although know when I get to that 2ww    But know you will be there before me so planning to follow in your very positive footsteps. Hope that is ok?    

honky - will be time to start again before you know it       

hi to dixie, sarah, joeyrella, loopylisa, cat and anyone I have missed   

AFM - Managed to talk my GP into prescribing 25 mcg Levothyroxine and have to go back in 7-8 weeks for a retest. She was also worried abut my Vit D levels and calcium so will have those tested too. Word of warning for everyone though as may have brought some of this on myself. Feeling a bit stupid but thought my TSH was borderline 3 years ago so this is what I told the nutritionist who put me on a supplement and thought it sved me the cost of the test. Turns out from GP that I was borderline the other way so over rather than under!!! As I have antibodies the supplement could have made TSH worse but could also havebeen stress or anything else so I will never know but learnt not to try and save money this way in the future   Hence the consultant appt on Wednesday to decide whether 1 month break is enough or to wait until January. If we have to wait until January then decided that we will have a short break in the sun in Nov for some natural Vit D so we win both ways   

Time to cook some dinner for DH so hope you all have a good week x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

I hope you're all well.

*Commuter Girl* - was sorry to hear you feeling down - but great that the clinic called with some great news - fingers crossed for you now!!

*scaralooloo* - Lovely to hear from you and sending you hugs

*Fred* - how are you? That sounds like one hell of a week - glad it ended positively with your life coach session. A lot things you said struck a chord with me. I went through a period of basically not being able to get my head around the fact that it was unlikely I would have a child the way I always thought - in a relationship with a man I loved - and really struggled with facing up to going it alone. I was looking at other things to fill the gap when a friend gave me a book called *The Secret*. It was really big on thinking long and hard about what you really want in life and then living as though it is on its way and def going to happen. I did a coupe of things - stopped trying to buy a new house far away from my family ( I had thought I needed a change of scene when infact if I had a baby I would need my family around me), actually stopped looking for mr right cos I decided he could come after I had the baby and every time I met someone I vaguelly liked I was silently putting through the dad filter ( and they weren't doing well  ), stopped really fighting for promotion at work as the roles I was stretching towards would have meant working away form home 3 days a week and would amke treatment and looking after a LO so diffiucult. I started to really think about when I was pregnant, when the baby arrived.

I still get the book out every couple of weeks to remind me of this positive thinking.

*Winegum* - It's really good to hear you are going to gie it another go - you have amzing strength and so deserve it to happen for you. Sending you hugs.

*Huggies* hope you're well and thank you for post re being sensitive. I had been thinking the same thing and had been reading but not really posting.

hello to beanie, kdb, Honky and everyone else

AFM - had a couple of trying days. Got home from work Friday and just felt uncomfortable. I walk to and from work every day to get exercise ( about 35 mins each way) and for the last couple of days before Friday I was getting tightenings across the top of my bump and a stitch during the walk. Friday night I just couldn't sleep - I had quite a lot of sharp pain across the top of my bump and it felt really painful to turn over. I was also getting pains in my belly button and when the baby moved it felt like a deep uncomfortable feeling. I very nearly called the midwife on Sat morning but it seemed to feel a bit better when I got up. All day Saturday it felt niggly, but I just kept telling myself not to be silly - all women get niggles and I was making a fuss. In the end I went to my Mum's on Sat night and stayed the night. I was up most of it again in quite a bit of pain and also got out of bed feeling damp (TMI). My wonderful mum took over and made me call the midwife Sunday monring, who sent me to the DAU. Midwife was lovely but said I needed to check that my mebranes hadn't ruptured. So spent 5 hours in DAU being monitired and checked over - midwifes were not great - too busy chatting about payslips, how mich holiday they had taken this year and who is taking what time off at Christmas but the doctor I saw was lovely.

Upshot was that there was no amniotic leak, cervix was closed and long ( apparently good sign). Baby's heart beat was good and strong. I have fibriods and she think this is what is causing my problems so they have given me some pain killers and taken some bloods and I have to go back next week.

I felt so relieved but also a bit of a nuisance for taking up their time - although lovely doctor said it was no trouble.

Hugs to all, Smiling xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hello lovelies

Commutergirl - that's fantastic news about your  embies, you must be so happy.  It's such a great phonecall to receive isn't it!  I also love that saying, make sure the bandage stays in the First Aid cupboard!  Good luck for transfer, do you get a piccie of your embies?   

Fred - Wow, that sounds complicated about vitamin levels.  They haven't said anything to me or DH about stuff like that at our clinic.  Is this through you reading up about it Fred or other advice?  Oooh, I could really do with a break in the sun.

Winegum - hey there, how are you doing?  

Huggies - I love hearing about how things are going.  I would feel rubbish about the person I had become if I felt different.  So, yes, tell us all.  Like the the girls have said, this thread is for everyone, at different stages and you are at the best stage ever, yay!!!

Smiling - So sorry to hear that you had a scary time of it all.  I'm so glad that all is well though despite the midwives seemingly pre-occupied with payslips and holidays.  I'm glad the doctor made up for them.  Hope the painkillers are doing the trick and makling you more comfortable.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of more personals, trying to catch up but mind is wandering.......

AFM - Oh, well, it's a sad one I'm afraid.....today I am still pregnant, 5 weeks today.  I went for a blood test this morning and had hoped that my pregnancy had sorted itself out as I had a little bleed, sorry, TMI.  Unfortunately my pregnancy has grown as my hcg level has risen to 77.  Sadly it hit home when the nurse said today "we would expect to see a reading of near 1000 at 5 weeks pregnant"  Nobody had really said that to me before.  I am 5 weeks pregnant and it's growing only to fade, that's a certainty.  I felt so terribly sad.  Then I had to tell DH and he was heartbroken.  I guess it's one thing to deal with it, but, being strong thinking, I thought, well, at least my body has sorted it out and it's not developed anymore like a pregnancy so hearing the news today, 5 weeks pregnant was just awful.   Now I know that when the miscarriage comes it will be awful and I feel quite scared.

I do want to say though that I still do feel positive about IVF and I hope to have as much excitement about our next cycle as the first.  

Thanks for listening to me tonight, I do feel bad for not doing more personals, I think I'm a bit upset about it.   

Love and hugs to everyone   

Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Hope you are all well.


Smiling - glad all well with bump. You should never apologise for taking up people's time. You did the right thing by getting checked out - better safe than sorry.


AFM - been having problems over the last couple of weeks, coupled with the fact i've had a bad cold over last few days. Not happy!! But as my friend said, it just goes to show the munchkins are taking all the goodness from me. Went to go to Aquanatal tonite to try and strengthen my back and the bloody pool was closed for maintenance - typical!! 


Love to you all and thinking of you all loads, although i know i don't post alot at the moment, but i do check on you all everyday to see what's happening.


Sending you all hugs and positive vibes


Cxx


----------



## cat1608

Loopy - so sorry honey about your news. Must be awful for you knowing what is going to happen.


I wish there was something I could say or do to make things better for you, but I just know your time will come.


      


Take care and remember we are all here for you


Cxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Loopdy* - I'm really sorry hunny.  I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. Take care of yourself, and try and prepare yourself emotionally as much as you can for what is going to happen. I admire your faith in the success of IVF after what you are going through.

Give yourself time to deal with your emotions hun. Thinking of you.    

love Am x


----------



## amethyst_uk

I've been AWOL for the past week or so, sorry!   

A quick update....I've got 4 days until OTD.    I have had backache and strange tummy "aches" since 6 dpiui.  Whether this is a good sign, or just AF getting ready I don't know; I guess I will find out in due course.  On the past 2 IUI's AF arrived at 13dpiui - I've never made ti to test day.  Fingers crossed i do this time!

I hope that you are all well....I'm keeping watch even if I'm quiet! 


love Am x


----------



## kdb

Loopdy sweetie, am so sorry        

Amethyst - all the best honeybee            

CG...       

WG...   

Huggies...


----------



## Huggies

Loopdy - so sorry hun      that you are still going through this experience    I really hope for your sake it passes quickly and you can get closure and move on    

Am - Welcome back!!!  Have everything crossed that you make it to test day and beyond - keep us posted        

Cat - look after yourself hun as I am sure your munchkins are taking everything from you - make sure you get what you need to!!    

Smiling - so sorry you had to go through that hun but glad everything worked out well in the end!! It is scary business when carrying precious cargo, so you need to do whats right for you both xxx   

Fred - glad you are now on levothyroxine and that they are checking some other stuff out for you to.  Good plan if you do need to take a break and use it wisely to rest and relax and I hope you get a nice holiday out of it.

Beanie - how is the dr'ing going and are you feeling any better.  I hope the cream the doc gave you is working    

Commutergirl - How are you doing?  Are you hanging on in there?  Remind me of your OTD?      

Honky - hope you are well xxxxxx

Kdb - fab news that you are feeling so great and I can't wait to hear some good news regarding your treatment!!!    

Winegum - thinking of you still     

Hi to anyone else I have missed (sorry)!!!

All going okay in huggies land - I am starting back up with my personal trainer this weekend to see what special pregnant exercises I can be doing - had to get a written note from my doc first saying that this was safe!!  Hope she doesn't take too much out of me as it has been 4-5 months since I did any proper exercises.  I took my first trip to babiesrus at the weekend and walked out again feeling completely overwhelmed, have no idea where to start!!!  I guess I just need to do my research and find out what is necessary vs what is not.

xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

oh loopdy       i'm so sorry.


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - so sorry hun


----------



## fusciapink

Hi
Hope you are are all well

Loop - Sounds like you are having a tough time at the moment. Hope this chapter comes to an end soon for you so you can start your recovery and regain your emotional strength. I really can't imagine how much pain you have been through with all this. Sending you lots of hugs. And remember you can do as many 'me' posts as you like. We are all hear to listen       

Beanie - How's the downregging going? Hope the hives have calmed down and you are feeling lots of positive vibes

Fred  -Hope your TSH levels plummet nicely' You'll be on the IVF rollercoaster in no time at all  

Huggies - good luck with the personal trainer. Hope you're not expecting an easy time  

Amethyst - Good luck for your OTD. Sending lots of positive vibes    

Commutergirl - Fab news from the embryologist. 3 Blastocysts is amazing plus the two you have. Wow. It's all looking very positive for you. Stay relaxed and look after yourself   

Cat - Take it easy and look after the little one  

Winegum - Hope you're doing okay.  

Hi to Honky, Kdb,joeyrella, smilingand wishing and anyone else I missed

Afm - Had my 8 week scan today. One perfect heartbeat! Fraggle is measuring 1.56cm. So relieved. But the worrying hasn't stopped! Next big hurdle is the 12 week scan. Just wondering if you ever reach a day when there is nothing to worry about   Seeing the midwife on Friday so looking forward to that. Already made one error in eating a baguette with brie in it yesterday. How stupid   

The nurse today said that my ovaries are still very enlarged and I have got collapsing follicles so that explains why I am still a bit bloated. Relieved in a way as I really started to think maybe I'd been eating in my sleep as my waistline is still a few inches bigger than it should be at this point. Can't wear my jeans as I spill out of them  

Take care and speak again soon

Fuscia xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi everyone 

I'm just popping on with some mini personals as I haven't got time for proper ones at the moment.  But that doesn't mean I haven't got time to think of you all and send positive vibes to everyone - it's just that there has been so much interesting chat lately, I have to comment and for that I need lots of time 

*Commutergirl:* As your OTD approaches, I'm sending you so many positive vibes and good wishes
     Whatever happens, it's fab news about your lovely blasts  Thinking of you lots and really hoping for wonderful news from you 

*Loopdy:* So sorry darling  

*Amethyst: * Thinking of you too honey    and really hope you get your BFP this time 

*Beanie:* You've started your dr  I hope you are doing OK   Wishing you lots of luck too honey. 

*Fusciapink: * Lovely news about your scan 

Everyone I have missed will hear from me soon 

Bye for now my lovelies
WG xxx


----------



## dixie13

*Loopdy* - so sorry for what you're going through    

*Smiling* - glad everything is ok, but must have been scary. You shouldn't feel bad for taking up their time, it's their job!! I agree with Cat - better safe than sorry! 

*Amethyst* - fingers crossed for OTD        

*Cat* - hope you're ok? 

*Joeyrella* - can't believe you've only got a few more weeks to go! How are you feeling? 

*Huggies* - great news on the scan! There's so much baby stuff out there, isn't it?!! I've been reluctant to buy because I still have moments when I can't believe that I will have a real baby soon  DH and I are only going for essentials, so far we've only bought a pushchair, a sling and a cot. The cot still needs a mattress and bedding... We have also been given a few things by friends who have had all the children they want! 
A friend of mine who was due two weeks before me had her baby almost seven weeks early, and that has sort of shocked me into action so I will go out in the next few days and get a few more bits, just in case!! 
How did you get on with the personal trainer?

*Commutergirl* - fantastic news on your frosties! How are you feeling?  

*Fusciapink* - great news on your scan. The worrying never stops!!! 

Hello to everyone else 

Dixie
xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

loopdy - so, so sorry


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello wonderful ladies.
Sorry for being AWOL. I have been writing my update for over a week and every time I long on it's out of date . Been super tired and quite sick, trying to organise a million things in between, like building work, training new team, ailing FIL - you name it!

*Winegum*, things seem to be looking up. You sound well. So glad you guys are cooking up a plan. Are your clinic's stats good? Is it worth looking into other ones or were you completely happy with everything? I guess there is a lot more choice being in London and you must be restricted by your business as to how far you can travel. But just a thought.

*Amethyst*, hope you are not going nuts in 2ww. I just saw that your OTD is next Saturday. So soon! Hope you have something on for the next three nights to occupy your mind. I think I was truly out of it by this point. Can't wait to hear the good news!

*KDB*, I didn't realise you went to Sardinia. We've been planning a holiday there for years and just can't seem to get round to it. Either there or Corsica, but Sardinia would be preferable. If you have any good tips, pass them on 

*Commutergirl*, darling. I love the sound of your potential side effects! Have you successfully avoided all those casinos? I keep smiling every time I see you mention wine; I love a good glass (or three!) too and thought avoidance would be very hard. My partner bought me a bottle of Pomerol for my birthday and it was calling out to me for a while. But now, the mere thought of it is so very unappealing. So hopefully soon, it'll be easier for you. Rather strangely, I cannot seem to stomach any hot drinks either. I am normally such a big tea drinker (no milk), love herbal teas, but now even a few mint leaves with hot water turn my stomach. In response to your question, no, I didn't stop anywhere else. Just Charlotte and Chicago airports on transfers - and this was enough to be honest. I normally love airports, love hanging around them, staring at people, but I felt so tired and sick, it was pretty crap. Did I tell you CRGH was my choice too? Their stats look really good, though their brochure could do with some updating  We even booked in for an open day, but had to cancel - otherwise we might have met! Oh, and really good news about the embies of course! Can't believe you aren't going to test in the morning! I was obsessively using FMU only to get as dark a result as possible  PS Happy eggs!

*Huggies*, congratulations on a successful move! I find them so stressful, I am sure it's not easy with a belly! I had a panic yesterday as our FIL has switched to radiotherapy and I read that PG women aren't allowed near the patients, but it's only for radioactive implants, so we are keeping it a secret a little longer. Let me know what exercise you start doing, I need to find a yoga or a pilates class too, but too weak at the mo.

*Loopdy*, darling, hello. Thinking about you. Keep your spirits up and more news on Monday   Grits were essentially creamed corn, a bit like very creamy mash with little chewy bits. I thought it was like baby food. Southern food seemed to be very heavy on seafood, my favourite, so I thought I'd give it a go. I tell you what though, I didn't realise I couldn't eat swordfish, and ordered it in a Brazilian restaurant! I love the damn thing and didn't know it could retain so much mercury. Anyway, it's done now and lesson learnt.

*Smiling*, good to see you. So you feel your little bean moving? Sorry to hear about your recent discomfort, that doesn't sound good. I get stitches walking all the time (I am a very fast walker and find slowing down really unnatural) and I've got fibroids, so I wonder if I've got that to look forward to too. Hmm, and do I know what you mean about the midwives?! Don't get me started. Mine didn't know what an IUI was!!!!!!

*Fred*, you've so much going on, you poor thing. Good news on the drugs price, bad on TSH, good on PMA, bad on team behaviour! I must say you seem to be juggling it all pretty well! Good luck getting the TSH levels down, that's the main thing, the rest will fall into place bit by bit. What a nightmare getting the wrong nutritionist advice! I must say I think they should really double check test results before prescribing supplements, it's a dangerous game. Don't blame yourself, you are not medically trained! Anyway, a break in the sun will do you a world of good, tx or no tx. Hope you find something good.

*Trace*, how are your injections going? Hope those follies are mushrooming up nicely! Assume AF showed up fine, so much to take in with IVF!

*Beanie*, honey, hope DR is going well. Is the hives cream working? I was going to say maybe you should raise your concerns about twins with your doc? They shouldn't put two back in if you are adamant that you do not want your chances of multiples raised. They might not even realise that and should be supportive of your request as you are the patient here!

*Honky*, good to see you darling! Good plan to switch off while you wait. Hope you are having a good time and getting your body all fit and ready. I miss our symptom exchanges! Please join me soon, I'll scare you with all the bad bits  Not really, you rest up lovely.  

*Fuscia*, I see you've had your scan. The size sounds good, so glad all is well. I was going to warn you to prepare yourself as our NHS scan was quite a disappointing experience, but so glad there was no need. Besides, every clinic is different, but Cat's recent experience sounds v. similar to ours. There was lots of "oh, no!"s and "wicked"s and a "oh, can you see a third one?" We didn't even get to see much of the screen, no heartbeat sound to hear, the machines were not sensitive enough to measure precisely (one was 2.2 and the other 1.7, which immediately had me worried). Getting facts out of her was like pulling teeth. They did detect an internal bleeding, which is good to know. But after all of that, I'd say anyone in a position to go for a private scan, it's worth it. If not, prepare to quiz them and psyche yourself up for it, rather than expecting the gooey emotional moment I thought it would be.

*AFM*: If you are not tired yet, an update. I am mildly annoyed. Had our first midwife appointment yesterday, which was really crap. She was standing in for someone else, so kept saying I don't know what I am doing. Then she didn't know what an IUI was and thought it was an IUD. By this point I was thinking, wow, we are going to have fun with you lady! Her questions barely made sense as she was unable to complete sentences, so I didn't even bother asking her any of mine. Anyway, the "good" thing is we are high risk, which means they are putting us in with the best doc they have. I would have chosen obst-led care anyway, but I worried it might be hard to get the consultants to see you as they are so overstretched. But we should be seen, scanned and checked frequently, so at least someone capable will be present.

Our 8w5d NHS scan was much the same story. I am waiting for things to fall into place, otherwise I'll have to start demonstrating outside the hospital for some proper care for pregnant women. The antenatal unit seems filthy, with paint peeling off the walls. DP wrote "clean me" with a tissue on the toilet window. Anyway, it's not all bad. The midwife will be different and runs a clinic opposite our house! I am totally keeping my chin up at the moment as it's very hard to bring me down when I can look at my round belly. The cat loves sleeping next to it purring. I have ordered a foetal Doppler, so will let you now if they are any good. All I have to do now is learn how not to be violently sick every time I make it to work! I seem to burp and be sick at the same time, which makes a hilarious amount of noise and makes DP go a funny colour. Hiding out at home as much as I can for now.

So all is as good as it can be for now. Big hugs to everyone and special thoughts to the 2ww'ers! Hi to Dixie. I check in every day and don't know what I would do without you, my wonderful secret friends. So sorry for the rant!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Just to let you all know it's another    for us.    DH has taken me out for dinner tonight and now I have 2 very large white chocolate and raspberry cookies to eat to make me feel better. 

We have our IVF planning appointment on the 2nd November, so not long to wait for that.  Sadly it is our only funded IVF cycle, so I have my fingers and toes crossed for some good luck.

I hope you are all well, I can hear my cookies (and jim jams) calling..

night night
xx


----------



## joeyrella

sorry it wasn't good news amethyst      
not too long to wait until your ivf planning appointment though


----------



## Winegum

*Amethyst:* I'm so sorry honey    I'm glad your IVF apt is all booked though - you can focus on that now. Lots of hugs to you, and glad to see you are being sensible and getting into your pyjamas early and enjoying some comfort food


----------



## Huggies

Amethyst -so sorry hun        but glad you don't have long to wait for the next stage so you can get yourself re-focused on your IVF attempt.  Be good to yourself over the next few days and do whatever you want!!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

So sorry, Amethyst. I only logged on to wish you good luck. This damn road is full of knockbacks. Take care of yourself, darling.


----------



## Loopdy

Am - So sorry to hear about your rubbish result.  Keep your eyes focused on the road ahead babe,  you will get there.  Keep strong, keep positive and keep eating those cookes and have the odd glass of wine too!  I'm off out tomorrow on DH's leaving do from work and wine is on the menu - I want to be feel normal for just a couple of glasses!!!

Sending you lots of love, hugs and positivity.  IVF will get you there.    

Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

So sorry Amethyst, big hugs


----------



## smilingandwishing

Amethyst - sending you hugs  

Smiling xx


----------



## Beanie3

Ameythest - So sorry hunni     , but as you said not long until IVF appointment


----------



## Scaralooloo

So sorry Amethyst


----------



## kdb

Amethyst sweetie  

CG... thinking of you!!!       








​


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the hugs - they were very well received.   

Dh and I are both feeling a lot better today, especially as we had our funded IVF cycle confirmed in writing today.   We've kinda buried our heads in the sand regarding IVF in the hope we'd never have to use it,   so we were amazed to see in the letter that they will freeze any suitable embryos and allow all of the embryos which survive thawing to be transferred as part of the funded cycle.   I know that often no embryos get to freezing and of those that do some don't make it through thawing, but we feel finally as if we have options.  We assumed that we would have our fresh transfer and that would be it, so we feel like we have been given back-up.

I am suddenly feeling cheerful and positive about what's ahead.  Yay!    


Enough about me - 


CG -      fingers crossed for you hun.  Can't wait to hear from you.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thought I had only not posted for a couple of days but been away longer than I thought   

amethyst - so sorry to see your BFN        Spend the weekend relaxing with DH      Good news on the funding though and hopefully the next month will go really quick. Keep up the positive thinking       

beanie - hope you enjoy your weekend off work    When do you start your stimms?

loopdy - hope you are having a good night out with plenty of wine    Enjoy   

trying - hope the week quietened down a bit and you get to enjoy the weekend    Sorry to see that your midwife and scan appts were not what you hoped for      Seemsto be the problem with the NHS these days. You are just a number rather than a person   However my hairdresser had twins and she was looked after much better than other friends with lots of extra scans so hopefully you will be well looked after   

smiling - hope the niggles have disappeared this week but pleased to hear that all checked out ok    think it is always better to have your mind put at ease for both of you so don't ever worry about checking    Someone else also recommended the Secret so might hav to give it a read    Definitely worked for you   

cat - hope your cold is better    

fuschiapink - good news on the scan    don't think you ever stop worrying now though...well according to my dad you don't    Hope your midwife appt went well today and that you are a bit less bloated now althought your little one will soon be filling you out   

huggies - hope your personal trainer was not too tough on you    I'm sure once you get started on the baby shopping there will be no stopping you!!   

trace -how is this cycle going?

winegum - hope you are not working too hard    heading down your way tomorrow for family birthdays and even ordered the cupcakes in advance   

kdb - know I have asked this before but when do you start and which protocol are you doing?   

commutergirl -    for a good result for you           

Hi to loopylisa, joeyrella, dixie, honky, sarah and anyone else I have missed   

AFM - Yet another busy week but I guess it means Christmas will be here before I know it    Had bad cold over the weekend so stayed home on Monday which was a result as they started the building work on our office. Means the rest of the week I have been surounded by workmen knocking walls down, fitting doors the wonrg way round (even I could see it was wrong!!!) painting, drilling, cutting metal, moving ceiling panels, etc    Not good for the concentration!! Anyway the good news came on Wednesday from the consultant as he said I can carry on with the IVF and he will refer me to someone else in the hospital to get my TSH level down in time    So the agreed plan is thyroid retest in 2 weeks, if not in normal range see endocrinologist whoc has 4 weeks to sort it out. In the meantime I should have started AF yesterday but still no sogn and have to wait for next one to start the pill so hope it hurries up    Off to Devon in the morning for my mum's 60th plus 2 brothers, sister and brothers fiancee birthday celebration as they are all in 4 week period! Have ordered them cupcakes but really for my benefit   

Hope you all have a good weekend x x


----------



## fusciapink

So sorry Amethyst    Glad you have your IVF appt booked though so you have something to lool forward to  

Commutergirl     I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

  heartbroken, bruise, bashed and everything else. all well and truly over for me. my body did not respond at all with IVF and cycle cancelled and nothing else we can do with my own eggs  ( as was on top dose )and been told my ovaries acting old for their age. desvastated.
all we can do is look ahead to the 2 year waiting list for donor eggs.

I hope yo all get your dream of  BFP, mine is not any day soon.

cannnt torture myself with staying on FF.You have all been so support and got me thru a lot of the dark days and that i THANK YOU all for

Bye 

Trace xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Trace honey, I am so sorry! That's just awful!    It sounds absolutely devastating, but please don't give up hope! You must be able to cut down on the two-year wait.  Once you feel strong enough to talk about it, I think I saw an egg share thread somewhere here. What about relatives or friends who might be able to help? Please look after yourself in the meantime. I really hope it's not the end of the road; it's a major hurdle, but you've got this far and have established the problem! That's half the battle.


----------



## Loopdy

Trace 

I am so sad to hear your news and just can't imagine what you are feeling.  I hope like Trying said that you find a shorter wait to get what you so deserve.

Sending you lots of love and strength.  Who would have thought when we were younger it would be this hard, life is so so cruel sometimes to such lovely people like you

 
Loopdy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Trace - I'm so sorry hun.    Fingers crossed you find a way to reduce your waiting time.   As Trying said, there is a Egg-share board - it night be worth a read before you take time out from FF.  You never know what you might find.

Look after yourselves.   

Am x


----------



## fred73

Trace - really sorry to see your news        I really hope you find a way to make your dreams come true without waiting too long and we are all here if you need us       To echo the others, have you thought about going to another clinic for a second opinion? I guess this might not be an option for you but even to have a consultation would be good so you know it is the right decision for you rather than feeling as if it has been made for you. Take care


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi girlies


An update.....
I mentioned a while back that I "forced" my GP to re-test my hormones as my cycle was becoming heavy and more irregular and today found out that I have a borderline underactive thyroid.    Apparently this can cause ovulation to be a bit sporadic and can result in a short luteal phase.  This kinda makes sense as in 2 years I've only ever had 3 positive OPK's.....I've obviously been testing way to early!

I almost feel a little bit relieved to know that we might have "another" reason for not conceiving yet.  My GP is testing me again in 3 months, but has said to mention it to the Drs at our IVF consultation in Nov.  Hopefully we will get some more information then.


I'm so glad I refused to leave the GP surgery before I had repeat blood-tests.    I guess that we are the only ones who care about us!


----------



## Beanie3

Trace - Oh sweetie I am so sorry     about your news, the other's have said it all, thinking off you & DH


----------



## Huggies

Trace - I can only imagine how utterly devastated you and DH must be - it is a really sad situation but I am     its not the end of the road for you and you can move on quicker than 2 years.  Just wanted to ask if you had tried acupuncture, as I know this can/has helped many women in your situation and it might be worth looking into.  Other than that I really feel for you and hope you find the support you need.     

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## Huggies

amethyst - good for you for sticking to your guns.  It is definitely worth mentioning at your IVF consult as they should keep a close eye on this and make sure your levels are 'normal' before they commence treatment.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

just a quick one from me as I have realised that I haven't written a comma for ages (gone back to work!  ) and I didn't want to just disappear (oh, well, effectively it is what I have done!). I have started a post several times but every time it became out of date. 
So I wanted to send special hugs to *Loopdy, Trace and Amethyst *and thank everybody for your kind words and finger crossing.
I haven't tested yet. OTD is tomorrow, I have been spotting in different tonalities (sorry TMI) for probably 10 days now, but it looks way too familiar to signify anything good, so I am prepared for the worst (although the occasional cramping an nausea sometimes gives me some hope - but I'm more inclined to believe it is the meds!).

I will keep you posted.
Love to all.   

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Commutergirl - Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## kdb

CG... we are all         for you, sweetie xoxoxoxo


----------



## joeyrella

trace - so sorry to hear your devastating news.  i completely understand your need to take time off from FF and hope you get to fulfil your baby dreams somehow     

good luck for tomorrow commutergirl


----------



## Huggies

Everything crossed for you Commutergirl


----------



## fusciapink

Trace - So sorry to hear your news. Please don't give up on your dream   

CG - Good luck for tomorrow      

Amethyst - Glad to hear you may be finding some answers to why you've had not luck


----------



## Winegum

*Trace:*    I'm so sad to see you so distraught - you have been a tower of strength and a beacon of positivity on here. I'm so sorry honey, I really am. Such a cruel twist and a huge shock. Once it subsides, I hope the mist will clear and something good will come out of this. Sending you and your dh huge hugs    Please take care and come back whenever you can face it - we won't forget you. 

*CG:*                

*Everyone else: *I'm aware that I am being an utterly useless FF - sorry. In truth, I'm trying to make my life a little less IF focused, just for a while, and trying to manage my FF addiction  but even though I'm not posting much, I am lurking and keeping an eye and sending positive vibes as ever - I'm also keeping myself quite busy. I'll join in again this week.   

Lots of love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## dixie13

Trace - so sorry to hear your news, big hugs          

Commutergirl - everything crossed for you


----------



## kdb

Winegum - don't you dare apologise, honeybee!!  We all need time out at some point    Still thinking of you xoxo


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,


a quick one from me as things to do are piling up. I am still incredulous - it is a   !    I am laughing to myself and trying to keep my feet on the ground. Tomorrow I am going to have a blood test and, if it is fine, a scan in two weeks' time. Until then (and most probably also afterwards!) I'll try and keep quiet - I just can't believe it!   
Believe me, when I was moaning I really believed it was over...


A big thank you to you all for all your support, kind words and positive vibes - you kept me sane!   


Hopefully I will come back later or tomorrow with more personals. In the meantime, love to all, and thank you again!


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I knew it! I just knew! I've logged on with such trepidation this morning, but knew it would be good. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! To you and DH. Well done guys for staying sane through all this! So very very happy for you. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdb

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Beanie3

Commutergirl Congratulations,  I am so excited for you and DH


----------



## Loopdy

Commutergirl - that is the best news and has lifted my spirits!!!!  Bloody brilliant!!!!!

Here they come!!!           spin

Fantastic news, lots of hoorays to you and DH!!!!!

Loopdy
xxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Commutergirl        

So happy for you and DH and so pleased that all those hugs were for good news


----------



## Huggies

*WOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOO COMMUTERGIRL - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*

               

Such fabby news and I wish you all the best for your blood test tomorrow and that it confirms everything!!!!


----------



## Winegum

*!!!Congratulations Commutergirl and dh!!!*​​      ​I can't tell you how pleased I am for you both!! It's so exciting and such wonderful news. I also "knew it" - I had a good feeling about you.  We are going for a !00% BFP rate on this thread.  I am soooooo, pleased for you, sorry for repeating myself but I really am. Big, huge hugs of congratulation coming your way​     ​     ​


----------



## dixie13

CONGRATULATIONS COMMUTERGIRL!!!!!!!     Fantastic news, soooo happy for you and dh!


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations!!!


----------



## amethyst_uk

That's fantastic!!!  You have given me hope!


----------



## cat1608

OH MY GOD!!!!!


Commutergirl I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!


                     


Such exciting news!! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. Congrats to you and DH.


Lots of love


Cat and the two little pickles xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Commutergirl Congratulations

What wonderful news!!!      


Smiling xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi girlies,

I am really touched and overwhelmed! (blushing face) Thank you so much to everybody.
I am waiting to hear about my blood test (which will require me to precipitously leave a meeting that I have to attend pretty much at the same time) and I am feeling a bit like I am treading on eggs.  
However, I have been taking way too much space on this thread - can we go back to routine please?
*Beanie* - I see that you started injecting! Take it easy and don't think too much, ok?   
*Kdb - *clinic buddy, have you started yet? My feeling is that at CRGH they look better after you during IVF that during IUI - which is probably normal as they see a lot more of you then. However, you are properly looked after.

Big hugs to everybody else! And please, start posting something that is not about me - I am feeling shy! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

LOL... CG, bask in the glory honeybee!!!  Don't feel embarrassed - we are all genuinely chuffed to bits for you      

Hope the clinic calls you back quickly so that you aren't too distracted in your meeting!  I agree about the IUI v IVF thing but I found exactly the same at my previous clinic.  After my IUI BFN there they didn't respond at all to my emails or voicemails.  I started the Pill last Tuesday and start sniffing next Tuesday.  Can't wait!!!

xoxoxo

p.s. Hope you don't mind but I told the girls on the clinic thread that CRGH had produced a BFP for "an FF".  Didn't mention names.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thought I would do a proper poste so that commutergirl doesn't think it is all about her but it is really as we are all so happy for you    

kdb - hope you are feeling really positive and excited now it has all started and know next Tuesday will be here before you know it. Sending a bit of extra       your way as too much can never do any harm   

commutergirl - hope the blood tests come back good today and then you can start to enjoy some more   And make the most of the attention because the spotlight will be on each one of us at some point so you should make the most of you 15 minutes of fame   

beanie - hope your 1st injection went well last night and you are right in that 2 weeks is going to go very fast       unfortunately it is the 2nd 2 weeks which are not so quick but will all be worth it in the end    

loopdy - hope you are ok    Any more news yet? Think I still owe you a PM but bit rubbish on that score recently   

winegum - hope you are not working too hard and have taken up skydiving or something equally interesting while having a break as we want to hear all your stories when you come back     

huggies - any further forward on the shopping?   

smiling - can't believe you are 26 weeks now   Must be very real now! Have you started your shopping?   

Hi to dixie, joeyrella, amethyst, cat, trying, fuschiapink, trace, sarah, loopylisa and anyone I have missed   

AFM - well my good news from the consultant has kind of slipped away as my body decided it didn't want to play ball this month. Now on day 39 and no sign of AF   Did a test on day 36 even though I know it is impossible to happen naturally and not surprising it was negative but every time I do a negative HPT, a little bit more of me seems to die inside   Anyway I'm guessing this means that I need to start the pill when AF finally arrives and not wait until next month as otherwise may not get in a cycle before christmas. Left a message for the consultant this morning but still waiting for a phone call back. Think I will just start it anyway when AF comes as that is what he wanted to do originally and know he can just keep me on it longer while TSH is sorted out. Just disappointed as you work yourself up with a plan and then doesn't go right. Never mind will stay positive as have to lose some more weight including the extra pounds I put on at the weekend!! When I go home to my parents I always eat too much   But very good weekend so really don't care...until the scales on Saturday morning   

Hope you all have a great evening. Take care x x


----------



## Huggies

CG - LOL!!!! You deserve the attention for what you have just produced!!! Well done lady and we are all so delighted for your good news -hope blood test comes back good      

Kdb - Yeah!!!! So glad you are getting started my girl - about bloody time (if you don't me saying) and I will have everything crossed for you that you have a nice treatment cycle.  I think like me, you will find it very interesting and educational after reading about it for so long   

Fred - So sorry the    is playing with you     but really hope that when she does turn up that the doc is all okay with you starting on the pill and getting going.  Usually peeing on a stick started my AF for me    so in a way I hope that does the same for you soon      YOU WILL GET THERE HUN    .  Not managed any shopping yet and not sure why I always find an excuse to put it off - must just be nerves and not wanting to jinx anything.    xxx

Hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## Huggies

Beanie_1 -just been catching up with your diary - how was your first injection?? Hope it went okay and when will you have your first scan?       xxxxx


----------



## fusciapink

CG - Whoop Whoop!! Congratulations. So pleased for you                                     

Fred -  hope the    arrives very soon so you can get back on track   

Beanie - Hope the injections are going okay. Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP      

Hi to everyone else. Going to try and get an early night so no proper personals tonight. Got to be up at 5.30 to catch a train - some idiot at work didn't think about those who don't live locally and booked a meeting for 9am in London, and the wrong side of London for me. 45min tube journey after I get to Euston. Not impressed. Worried about the stress the lack of sleep and trekking across London with a heavy laptop will have on my little one.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

CG - Please do tell us about your good news, give's me that little bit more hope   

Kdb - So pleased you can finely get started, you have been so strong and patient, really do hope things work out for you and DH   

Fusciapink - Hope meeting in london dosen't become to stressfull   

Fred - Hope AF arrive soon   

Wingum & Loopdy - you are always in my thoughts    

Huggies - Hope you are able to relax and enjoy your pg a little more now   

Sending hugs to those missed    

Afm - Injections going well, feeling little odd twinges every now and then, 1st scan on wednesday next week, EC could be around 18th October.


----------



## kdb

Beanie, thank you sweetie - that is very kind of you  You have also been incredibly patient, and I truly hope you get the outcome you are wishing and praying for    

Huggies - thanks gorgeous! LOL about finally 'doing' instead of just 'reading'  How's that bump coming along? Funny what you say about buying baby stuff - my clinic thread had a meet-up recently and none of the four pg girls had bought anything - and one was 25 weeks already. Totally understand what you mean about not wanting to jinx anything. Bet they have some _amazing_ baby stuff in the States!

Fred - hello lovely - thanks for the   I am exactly the same as you when it comes to poas. I hate doing it... it is the only time that it really really feels like I may never get pg. Urgh. But hang in there girl...    

Sarah, Dixie, Winegum (skydiving??!!), Joey, Amethyst and everyone else  and xoxo


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Kdb* - great that you got started! these months must have been so slow for you! 
How horrible was your previous clinic not to return your calls?   I must say that at CRGH they always did even during my IUI cycles (I had the occasional question for the doctor or nurses).
Of course I don't mind you sharing my news with the CRGH thread (feel free to mention my nickname as well if it is any use, although not having "met" any of them it will be meaningless to them) - the only reason I never joined that thread is that I felt I couldn't handle two threads at the same time; certainly not because I didn't want to mix up with them! 

*Fred* - thank you for starting a proper, good old long message  . Hope AF turns up (she never does when you need her!); did your consultant call you back? I keep everything crossed for you.   

*Fusciapink* - Hope your meeting in London went well and that the day was not too taxing.

*Beanie* - go girl! Hope your injections are not too "bruisy". I was always very lucky in not having any major side effects. Hope the same happens to you.

*Huggies* - I see your point about not wanting to jinx anything with baby shopping, but it must be too big a temptation! 

*Winegum* - Hi dear, hope you are enjoying your "time off" FF (whether skydiving or just having some guilt-free drinks!  ) and you come back regenerated and ready for your next round.  

Hi to everybody else!

AFM - Blood tests all good but I am still incredulous and afraid of ruining it all.  
Next week I'll be away for a workshop in the middle of nowhere; the hotel should have an internet connection, in which case I might be posting more regularly (everybody will get horribly drunk so I should have some quiet evenings to myself!  ).
A nice weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies........SORRY  , i have not been around for all your posts and news....! 
Just saw CG's news!!!!!!      CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to you and DH x Keep yourself well x

Love Loops
x


----------



## Huggies

Morning/Afternoon ladies,

How are you all?

Beanie - Hope those injections are still going well and you are all set for your first scan on Wednesday - hope all goes well and your follies have started growing nicely       

Loops - lovely to hear from you again - how are you doing?  Hope you are well xxxxx

CG - hope you are doing okay in the middle of nowhere and managing to avoid the 'why are you not drinking?' questions!!!  Keep well xxxxx

Kdb - when do you officially start your cycle?  Are you down-regging first??  Best of luck    

Fuscia - Yuk to that early morning rise and meeting, hope you got on okay and all is well with you and bean xxxxx

Fred - did AF arrive yet  Really hope she did xxxxxx

Loopdy, Amethyst, Winegum - hope you ladies are doing okay,


----------



## Winegum

*Beanie:* Just want to wish you all the best for your scan   I'm thinking of you and dh and keeping up with your diary. 

*Everyone else: *Another busy weekend for me so still haven't had the two hours I need to do all my personals and other FF admin  You are all always in my thoughts, back soon.   

***Update***
*kdb:* Just read your diary and it sounds like you are suffering from pre-tx nerves - funny how it all seems so exciting right up until you start, and then it suddenly gets scary once it's real - I'm exactly the same. You are absolutely right to remind yourself that one day at a time is the way forward - sometimes, I even do 1 hour at a time  and put all future thoughts and what ifs out of my head. It's hard, but its a must for survival in my book. Big hugs coming your way


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Thank you for the good luck msg's, feeling really scared and nervous, will be back to do some proper personnals, doing my last night shift for the next 3/4 weeks yipee.

Beanie xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, hope u've not forgoten bout me. I've been having a long break from here trying to forget bout the whole ttc while I wait on my IVF app. This is due, (well I actually thought I'd have had it before now) so time to start thinking bout it again. 
Not fully caught up with posts yet but congrats to CG! I'm hopingyou girlswho have now proceeded to IVF can help me with sum questions. 
1. Do you have to wait for AF to arrive before you start dr or do they start anywhere in your cycle? This is so I can judge roughly when it'll be.
2. How long does it take from first meds till EC?

Thanks in advance girls. Hope ur all well xx


----------



## Huggies

Hi xmasbaby81 - welcome back!! I don't blame you for taking some time out while you were waiting - hope you tried to have somewhat of a normal life and are re-energised and ready to tackle IVF.
With my IVF, I was put on the pill for a few weeks at the start of a new cycle (eg, once AF had arrived).  Was on this for about 2 weeks before I began my Down-regging injections and did this till next AF - continued down-regging injections (smaller dose) for a few days and then started the stimming drugs until EC - rough breakdown below:
Pill - 3 weeks
Down-regging injections - approx 3.5 weeks (overlaps one week with pill)
Stimming injections - Started CD4 of next cycle and continued for 10 days
Egg Collection - CD16
Embryo Transfer - CD19

Hope this helps xxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Welcome back Xmasbaby   If your AF is really erratic then the clinic should give you some progesterone pills to bring it on, then you would start d/r that cycle.

Depending on the sort of drugs your clinic uses, your schedule may be a bit different but Huggies' one is pretty standard.

Mine is:
> CD14 - start the Pill (am not sure how many UK clinics do this)
> CD21 - start sniffing (Buserelin / Suprefact) to shut down your pituitary gland
> CD25 - stop the Pill
> 4-8 days later AF arrives
> CD2-3 - start stimms (still sniffing, to stop your body ovulating naturally)
> Stimm for 10-14 days
> Stop sniffing, have trigger injection
> EC
> ET 2-5 days later
> 2ww

... so if you have a 28 day cycle and stimm from CD2-CD14 it will be about two months all up from first AF through to OTD.

Beanie     for today!

WG - yeah, you are right - keep thinking how this is the best chance we've ever had to get pg....   *but* ODAAT must be the mantra!  Thinking of you lots.  Are you and DH watching Masterchef?  Hope you're taking care of yourself, even though you're busy xoxo

Huggies - hi gorgeous - started sniffing yesterday and so all going well stimms will start next Thurs/Fri/Sat.  It has been almost a year since I did injections so am hoping I've still got the nerve.  I've definitely still got the belly fat so that's one less thing to worry about   

CG - when is your scan, honeybee?  We've had two recent twin BFPs on the clinic thread (one fresh, one frozen) - how many embies did you have put back??!     

Big HELLO and howdy to everyone else
xoxo


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Kdb - Great to see you have started, keeping everything crossed for you.   

Winegum - Hope everything is ok   

Huggies - How are things with you 

CG - When do you have your 1st scan

Xmasbaby - Hello and welcome back, definately understand why you wanted the time out

Hello everyone else

Afm - Had 1st scan today, we have in LH overie 1 @ 15, RH overie 2 @ 15, 2 @ 14, 2 @ 13 and 5/6 12mm or less, my lining 8mm so continue with 300iu menopur back for scan on friday but all going well EC will be Monday, Wed at the latest


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello everyone
Things are beginning to look up again here, which is so nice to see!

*Beanie*, the scan and the lining sound perfect. Hope that's made you feel calmer. How are you feeling in general? I was on half that dose of Menopur and it was killing my back for the first two months.

*Trace*, darling, if you are here, hope you are picking yourself up. I was thinking what about egg donors abroad? It seems to be much cheaper there. 

*Commutergirl*, hope it's beginning to sink in, darling! Are you still feeling sick? I know how disabling it can be when you are trying to work a full day. So let me know, I think I have managed to get on top of mine finally, so have amassed a load of tips, some of which even work!

*Loopdy*, honey, how are you? Can you do another cycle with your next period?

*Fuscia*, all that trekking just for a meeting! That's horrible. I get sick if I get up so early. They should do conference calls. How are you feeling? Got your 12-week scan appointment yet?

*Fred*, hope that bloody AF has started, and so have you! 

*Honky*, you lovely lurker. How are you? You were going to cycle in Oct, so I thought I'd check what's happening.

*Amethyst*, any news on your TSH darling? 

*Loopylisa*, you are my twins info resource  When did your belly start to show? Also, are you getting the same scare treatment I am - about premature delivery, etc.?

*Xmasbaby*, hello. Welcome back to the rickety path of TTC. We are going to get everyone on this thread pg, so hang around!

*Winegum*, hello busy bee! Are things a bit calmer yet?

*
KDB*, good luck! You sound completely on top of things.

Hi to *Dixie, Joeyrella, Sarah and Smiling.*

*AFM*, we have our 12-week scan next Weds, and a weekend in Paris from tomorrow. And starting building our extension on Monday. So trying not to fret. Having the cheapy Doppler has really helped as it's reassuring to hear the little heartbeats every night. We've not bought anything yet, but DP has been going crazy with name research. And we don't even know their sex yet 

Lots of love, I'd better run and sort my life out before the storm of next week!


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much Kdb and huggies that info was really helpful. Waiting time was 11 months from 26th Oct last year so thought I'd at least have a date for starting by now. Phone last week and they said they don't know who is coming off the waiting list yet. I'm currently day 17 of cycle so I can see me geting started next cycle and one after that will be end of Nov so don't really think it'll be before xmas now. A bit gutting but good things come to those who wait and when u've waited 8 years a few more weeks is nothing! lol

Beanie - Those follies sound great!! Good luck for EC xx

Trying - Guessing from ur post huni that its twins!! Huge congrats, double the fun!! xx

I'll catch up with everyone over the next few days. Take care xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

trying... my date has been moved forward by 2 weeks already, these pair are gonna need a crowbar to get em out!!
I started showing quite early as they are rather big,(by 12 weeks no denying i was pregnant) they are 3 weeks bigger than date.... They seem to be getting everything i have  which is great but leaving nothing for me..not so great so are big and healthy.      
They are gonna reasess me on delivery dates on how well developed they are a little closer to time as they are sure uit will be earlier than 2nd date given...

Hope this helps


Ladies always a pleasure xx

Love Loops x

An i found if ya have heartburn milk(lots of it) worked better for me than gaviscon...bubbas hated that stuff lol


----------



## smilingandwishing

Evening ladies,

How is everyone.

tryingtryingtrying - congats on the twins - amazing news!! How wonderful.

Beanie great scan dates - good luck. 

KDB - Everything crossed for you

Fred - how are you going? Is AF playing ball now and allowing you to have a plan of action. And yes time is going quickly 27 weeks tomorrow - hmmm

Winegum how are you

Hello to everyone else.

Well, I took myslef off to the Asda baby event last night and bought the first baby essential type stuff because it was so cheap - so have things like nappies, muslins ( which my sister managed to shout across the shop floor at me - 'Sis look you get 5 muslims for £3')  There was a lovely lady in a headscarf who could have been muslim about a foot away from us - she just just giggled as my sister went bright red hwen she realised what she'd said. Anyway felt very odd to be walking aorund with a trolley full of baby stuff .

Hope everyone is okay and good things are happening all round.

Smiling xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Been meaning to catch up all week but never got there and now had a bad day so you may all be wishing at the end of this that I hadn't bothered   but going to try to be positive!!

huggies- can understand why you are not in a rush to start shopping    but it will happen in time and think 26 weeks is always a good time to start as seems most ladies start to relax a little bit more then   

fuschiapink - hope they are not working you too hard this week   I am think ing not too much longer to your scan. Is that right?

beanie - good luck for your scan tomorrow        but all sounding good already so unlikely you will need it   Hope you are getting chance to relax a bit more too with no more night shifts for a while   

kdb - from your diary it sounds as if the sniffing is going reasonable well and you just need to work on the relaxation now     Not sure there is an easy answer to that as my DH seems to have his mind working over time too and struggling to find anything to calm him down except the obvious   I also woke up tired this morning and was really annoyed that one of my work colleagues wouldn't turn the alarm off....took me a few minutes to realise she was in my dream, that I wasn't at a work party watching her dance on a table and I needed to switch my own alarm off   And I haven't even started on the drugs yet!!!!

Commutergirl - brilliant news on your blood results    Hope tht workshop is not too boring this week and that time passes quickly    Are you going to be having a scan soon?

Winegum - hope you are not working too hard and that all your new hobbies are keeping you busy...perhaps you could get a job as a treat tester    

xmasbaby - can't believe how patient you are being and must be really tough not knowing when you can start    With regards to timing, I know some of the other girls have answered but for me I will be on the pill from CD1 for 12-42 days depending on scans and blood work then 7 days sniffing and 10-16 days of stimms before EC so once you do start it can all happen very quickly   

trying - hope you and DH are having an amazing weekend with DH in Paris. My DH took me for my birthday a couple of years ago and I really enjoyed it although have to admit we should probably have spent a bit more time outside the hotel   Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday    

smiling - you made me chuckle with your sisters shopping faux pas as is the sort of thing I do when not thinking what I am saying   Good news that you have started getting things now though as makes it all that bit more real    

loopylisa - I'm sure your 2 cubs will let you know when they are ready to come out   I have a friend who had twins and she just decided from the start that she would put herself in the hands of the consultant and go with whatever they said would be best. Worked really well and all went fine    

Hi to amethyst, honky, dixie, sarah, joeyrella, trace and anyone I may have missed   

AFM - AF finally started on Sunday after trip to acu on Saturday. However consultant never called back so just started the pill anyway as decided wouldn't hurt. Went for blood test on Tuesday for thyroid which was a nightmare as got there just after 1pm and nobody proficient enough to take blood until 2pm! Why say come between 9am and 3pm if there is nobody capable to do it   Also got stuck in traffic so was out of the office for 3 hours and new boss not as easy going as the last one so I was panicking...not good for the stress levels   Yesterday had all my drugs delivered as wanted to be ready to start and would highly recommend Central Homecare as really easy to order. Then today started. Rang clinic for thyroid results. Nurse rang me back to say they were fine. I asked for the numbers and TSH is 5.8. Since when is 5.8 fine for IVF Ideally should be 1-2 but consultant said he preferred under 4   So annoyed I fogot to ask to send out results to me. Then rang the thyroid consultant at the Lister as recommended by my IF consultant. Next appt 10th Nov   I am supposed to start my down regging arounfd then after my TSH being sorted out   So then left another message for IF consultant asking if he can push his colleague to get me in earlier. Felt so tearful at this point as so fed up with fighting for everything and if this was work related I would not take all this cr*p but find it more difficult to get angry with medical people   On the positive side the TSH has come down from 6.77 so pleased about that but really need to move forward. Next plan is to ring secretaries later on today to check my consultant is not on holiday and get him to call me. Otherwise might just make the appt for 10th Nov just in case but hoping my level may already be low enough by then with current dose so may not even need it!

Sorry to go on but soooo frustrated   Really should be working so hope you are all having a better day


----------



## fred73

Just realised I missed Loopdy. Sorry I'm useless today and wanted to check how you are doing


----------



## Beanie3

Fred sweetie sending a massive hug     , don't be sorry for the rant thats what we are here for xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Fred -        that is really crap hun, but don't lose hope yet and try and keep patient - you need someone to determine if you need to increase your thyroid medication at this point or just stay with what you are on for a longer time period.  The good news is, it is coming down and it will continue to with the right treatment and time.  As for the clinic telling you 5.87 is fine!!!     that is why only really fertility clinics monitor TSH and make these adjustments, as they seem to know it does have a direct effect on fertility.  Hope you get things sorted soon hun, I know how frustrating it must be for you   

Smiling - I miss ASDA!!!    I miss having one place where you can go and get anything you need!!!  Hope you are well xxxxx

Trying - glad all is well my love and you are certainly keeping as busy as I was at your stage - travelling, moving house , etc.  Hope you enjoy your trip to Paris and all the best for your scan next week - looking forward to hearing all about it. xxxx

Beanie - your follies are sounding super!!!!     Best of luck for tomorrows scan and hope all is still going well - keep drinking lots of water in case you get more follies than you planned for     

Kdb - hope all is still going well my love and you are ready to start shooting up   xxxxx

CG - how are you going my love?  Everything going okay so far?? xxxxx

Winegum - hope you are doing okay lovely and will be back harassing us all soon      

Hey to everyone else.

I don't really have any news - just wanted to say hi and hope you are all doing okay xxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a quick me post to say I did eventually calm down after shouting at DH for telling me for the 100th time that he must have upset someone for us to have bad luck all the time   Told him that meant everyone on FF had and I couldn't believe that as we are all such angels   Unfortunately it is just life and that is never easy   Anyway bit of time in front the TV did the trick and phoned for the appointment with thyroid consultant this morning as thought I should get it booked however far ahead it was and got offered next Wednesday evening   So all has worked out and now I can enjoy the weekend   

Hope you are all ok and enjoy your weekends


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Hope you are all well.


I keep up to date every nite with all your posts and am keeping everything crossed for you all.


AFM - all seems to be going well and I think i felt the ickle pickles move for the first time yesterday, although convinced I am imagining it!! Got 1st appt with Consultant on Tuesday and then my 20 week scan the following week. Have started Aquanatal over last couple of weeks too which is lovely. Still find it difficult to believe I am expecting and that I am now about halfway through - i'm sure it will feel more real when they really start moving!!


Anyhow, enough about me - sending you lots of   ,  and   


Lots of love, Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Cat you will feel heaps more...... feet in ribs, bouncy castle bladders ....an my fave...... Kidney boxing !!!!!

Love it!!

Loops xxx


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies 

*Smiling: *You said some nice, encouraging things about me - thanks  And you entertained me with your "muslins" story  Hope all is well with you 

*Commutergirl: *Hello honey - how does it feel to have joined "the tummies"?  Do you have a due date yet? I hope you are feeling good mentally even if you are feeling crap physically - has the MS kicked in yet? I hope you and dh are both well and happy - looking forward to hearing an update form you. 

*Dixie:* Less than a month to go  
*Joeyrella:* A week to go  Can't wait to hear news from both of you - so excited for you   

*Fred:* A treat tester...now that does sound like a good career move for me. I picture myself as the Simon Cowel of treat testing - firm but fair  Smores sound nice. As for my other experiences of American chocolate, Hersheys Kisses get a definite "no" from me but Reeces Peanut Butter cups and Nutrageous go through to the live rounds with a resounding "yes"  I am deviating from my two squares of dk choc mostly thanks to the new sweet shop intown and my weekly visits there on Saturday afterwork! Gonna have to make it every other Saturday I think. I'm now also indulging in licorice  I have enjoyed reading your mega posts. You have certainly been on a rollercoatster in all areas of your life lately - well done for not falling off, or giving in to uncontrollable weeping or head butting dh, but instead, keeping calm and carrying on and getting it all sorted  I hope you have indeed enjoyed your weekend and are all ready for Wednesday. Great that Kdb and Huggies can help you out so much with the benefit of their experiences.

*Huggies: *Hello lovely - When is your due date? How is FIL? Glad you are settling into your new flat. Are you still browsing or have you actually done some baby-shopping? How exciting! I admire you for wanting to keep the sex of your baby a surprise - I think that is what I would want to do too, but can imagine it being very difficult to resist. 

*Honky: * Hello and welcome back on the tx rollercoater. Has AF shown up yet? Let us know how this tx is going.  How are you finding the clinic at the moment? I hope they have sorted their staff shortages. Do you know who else had left?

*Cat & Loops:* Hello  Hope you and bubbas are OK. When are your due dates?

*Fusciapink:* Hi honey, hope you are Ok and that your meeting went well the other day. Glad your 8 week scan went well and looking forward to hearing about your 12 week one.   

*Trying:* Hello lovely, sorry you have had a crappy nhs experience  Hope you have recovered from that and things have improved. How are you? 

*Amethyst:* Hello honey - not too long to wait until your IVF apt. Hopefully you can get started soon. Hope you are OK. 

*tkbearlowey: * How are you? Thinking of you and hope you will come back and give us an update  Miss seeing you on the thread 

*xmasbaby:* Welcome back - nice to see you and wishing you all the best for this tx. 

*Kdb:*   

*Beanie:* Can't believe what you have been through en route to your EC what with your hives and heavy workload and early mornings. Tell me, why do you have such early starts when you work for a restaurant? Anyway, thinking of you so much and hope you will be our next success story.    Keep us updated 

Hugs and hellos to anyone I've missed 

You have all been so kind and understanding and supportive  I haven't been doing anything as exciting as skydiving  You know how suddenly you have a few busy weekends and not much time to yourself? Well it's been a bit like that lately. The two main things I have been doing are 1) Planning our holiday to Miami beach for two weeks leaving on Christmas Day  and 2) Planning my M&Ds 40th Wedding anniversary family celebration which is in a couple of weeks. My bro is going to do a powerpoint presentation so have been searching through photos and scanning them over to him and have also got a cine film of bits of their wedding day put onto dvd aaaaaahhhhhhh! I've got my fu apt on 3rd November, so will take our next tx move from there. Would love to fit in a tx before our holiday but want to time the 2ww so that it ends mid December to give us time if we need to get over another disappointment, so don't actually think we will have enough time to fit it all in. Only 10 weeks 'til Christmas! The thought of a holiday has lifted my spirits considerably - it's a bit extravagant and we could pay for another tx with the money, but I have to have something exciting to look forward to if I am going to put myself through more tx. Other than that, we are plodding on, feeling a bit lost, but ever onward.....

Bye for now
Lots of love to you all
Winegum xxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Xmasbaby* - welcome back! I was on the same protocol as Kdb (same clinic!), but apparently protocols may vary quite significantly. Hope you can get started soon!

*Beanie* - nearly there! hope the scan confirmed that everything is progressing well.   Everything crossed for your EC.      You will need a lot of cuddling afterwards. Tell DH to be prepared!

*Kdb* - how are you getting on?

*Trying* - you must be enjoying Paris right now! I look forward to hearing about your scan.    Yes, I'll definitely need some anti-sickness tips - I am feeling a bit crippled at the moment!  
Have you bought a Doppler US kit? at work I have both that one and a full US scanner, but I am determined not to use either as I know I would freak out about anything that looks unusual to me but may not look unusual to a doctor! 

*Smiling* - LOL about your shopping trip!  Hope everything is going well.

*Fred* - Glad that you managed to book an appointment. Must be so stressful. I am sending you a big hug and hope things get sorted out soon.  

*Huggies* - hi, how are things?  

*Cat* - great that things are progressing well! Must be such an emotion to feel your baby moving for the first time!

*Winegum* - great to read you again - I was missing your posts!   
Great that you have such nice things to look forward to (although I am disappointed that you didn't do any skydiving!  ). I hope that you can fit your next tx before Christmas as you seem to hope and, if not, that you come regenerated from your holiday and all set to go for the best of outcomes.    
I am still feeling strange and until next week's scan I am not really believing it. Yes, MS has kicked in very promptly well before I tested (I put it down to the meds, although my colleague insisted that it was a good sign). It actually lasts all day, but it is a price I am happy to pay.

AFM - back from my workshop. More or less interesting, but half way through it I got a scare: my spotting had become more constant (still I didn't think I could call it a bleeding) and more red. I spoke to my doctor who told me that it is fairly common, and told me to come for a scan on Friday. The doctor who did the scan said that it is too early to see any inhabitants, but that there are TWO gestational sacs!  At least the sacs are the right size for the time, but I'll have another scan next Thurs to check that they are inhabited. I am rather scared! The spotting in the meantime has completely disappeared. Phew.

A nice week to everybody, and big hugs to anyone I have left out!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Had the call today and we go for EC Tuesday 7.30am, am so nervous and scared,  that my hives have kicked in again   

Will be bact to do proper personals, hugs to you all


----------



## kdb

Fred sweetie - if you are seeing a thyroid specialist at the Lister does that mean you are in / near London? Is it NHS or private? I can *highly* recommend the endocrinologist Dr Gerard Conway - several FFs pointed me in his direction and he is brilliant. You could get a private appt with him within a week. Let me know if you want more info.

CG - sorry you had the worry of spotting... oooh but could be    ?!!! Sending you  and    for Thursday. What time are you in? I might (  ) be in for a baseline scan that day.

Beanie - deep breathing!!! Keep those follies surrounded by happiness         xoxox

Huggies - thanks honeybee - AF is due Weds or Thurs so, all going well, will start jabs a couple of days after that.

WG - completely agree re; the peanut butter cups - mmmmmmmm









Smiling, Xmasbaby, Trying, everyone else


----------



## Winegum

*Beanie:* All the best for Tuesday honey    Thinking of you   

*CG: *    2 sacs! Great to hear from you! All the best for Thursday   

*Kdb: * Big week for you too  Can you believe it? So glad you are getting there


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck for tomorrow Beanie xx


----------



## fred73

Just a quick post to say good luck to Beanie for tomorrow and I will be thinking of you       Just remember that you don't need loads of eggs just a couple of good quality ones and all is looking positive so no reason for it not to continue


----------



## cat1608

Just a quickie to say good luck to Beanie for tomorrow and Commutergirl for thursday.


Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## dixie13

Beanie - best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi everyone, Thanks so much for welcoming me back. 

Beanie - Good luck with EC tomoro xx

Commutergirl - Sorry about the spotting, u must have got a fright! Good luck for your scan and I'm sure everything will be fine. Thanks for the protocol info. I'm sure the clinic would have told me but it was back in June and I didn't really take everything in that day.

Winegum - Hope ur well. A trip to Miami sounds fab! I was in Florida last year and we drove down to Clearwater and it was beautiful! I'd love to do Miami but it was too far to drive for the day! 

Fred - Thanks for the info. I honestly have been trying to block it all out my mind, I know the nurse at the clinic prob told me all this but that was back in June and I can't remember now! U having thyroid problems too? Mine has come down from 5.7 in Jan/Feb to 3.3 in Sept (can't remember exact numbers but its there or there abouts). Hoping by the time I start IVF it'll be down a bit more.

Smiling - LOL at ur sister! that's totally something my mum would do! 

Hi to everyone else and hope u are all doing well. I see we have a few bumps on here now! Congrats to all if I've not already said so.

AFM - Well I'm really looking to u guys for all the info now! lol Got a phonecall from the clinic today saying my screening pack is being posted out today. What is this?? I think we've both had all blood tests before IUI, do we need them done again? DH has had SA done and was fine 2. I really am a bit clueless now! Think I've tried so hard to block it out that I've forgot everything they told me. I really need to get back in the mode now. I'm not feeling very confident at all bout IVF. I just feel that after 8years, 6 failed IUI's how is this going to work. I need some PMA from u guys to get me back on track. I just feel my issues are deeper than they are willing to explore. Dunno if I've just got it into my head that my issues are with implantation and obv IVF doesn't combat this. I have no medical evidence to suggest this its just a gut feeling, maybe during IVF something else may show up. Sorry for going on, just need ur thoughts on this. xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies HELLO!!!!!

Just a quickie , wanted to say Beanie all our Hugs and best of luck for tomorrow......    

CG Thursday .......       try to take it easy hugs and luck for you too xx


Love Loops xxx


----------



## joeyrella

hello all, sorry i need a while to catch up on all the news!

hi xmasbaby, lovely to see you back.
good luck for tomorrow beanie     
commutergirl - sorry you had a scare but oh my goodness, how exciting!  i can't wait to see how you get on at the next scan.
kdb - bet you can't wait to get started, a big week for you so all the best.

so much to catch up on, will attempt to do better later.
AFM i can't believe where the time has gone, my due date is this friday! i'm nervous, anxious and excited and generally don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Winegum

*xmasbaby:* Hi honey - some of your bloods are only valid for 1 year so you may need to redo HIV Hep B+C etc. I think the **** insist on this. The clinic might want you to get others redone too. As for IVF and PMA - I'll do my best! I also feel a bit "oh, it's never gonna work" but at least with IVF there is the potential for some diagnostic info and they can possibly narrow your problems down a bit more. Also, they can see fertilisation and embryo quality - something you can't see in IUI, so from that point of view, I think you have to come at it positively: it will either get you a BFP or get you some more answers. You are an IUI veteran so you'll be used to the whole procedure - it just differs in the end bit with EC and ET. Good luck! Looking forward to helping you through your cycle


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - Best of luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well - rest easy      

Commutergirl - so sorry for your scare!!    Have everything crossed for you on Thursday and can't wait to find out if one or two!!!!!     

joeyrella - wow!!!! Can't believe you are due on Friday  - how exciting and we will anxiously wait your news!!  Good Luck!!!     

xmasbaby - totally understand your concerns regarding IVF, however the first thing I was told by my consultant is how much more info they can find out about you during an IVF cycle - from the quality of your eggs, to fertilisation rates, quality of embryos and implantation.  The success rates of IVF are also significantly higher, so with all this in mind, I hope you can look forward to your treatment with a renewed hope    

Kdb - Good luck for this week honey


----------



## cat1608

Joeyrella - OMG! Where has that time gone?!?!? Very best wishes for a happy and healthy birth - and you must tell us later when baby has arrived with all the info/


Cxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

*xmasbaby* - I completely understand how you are feeling.  I only have 3 failed IUI's behind me, but can't seem to muster any enthusiasm for our forthcoming IVF. I've got it into my head that we are just going through the motions and that it isn't going to work. Not a very good start eh! Winegum is right though - even if it does fail they will learn so much more than without IUI's. With IUI's they don't learn anything more than how well your body reacts to their drug of choice....that doesn't help us, does it! 

I too think I have an implantation issue, but as you say no-one seems to care what we think! My lining has never been measured at more than 4.5mm.....I'm sure I've read that the minimum is 8mm.....my little embies don't stand a chance! I'm now borderline hypothyroid too which my GP seems completely disinterested in! I'm hoping the IVF consultant will shed some more light on it.

I think we just have to try stay hopeful.......  and trust that the Drs know what they are doing!!!
When do you start IVF?

*Joeyrella* - good luck hun - I hope everything goes smoothly! 

*Beanie* - Best of luck for today. x 

Hi to everyone else....I've distanced myself a bit, but I'm still reading!


----------



## kdb

Xmasbaby - easier said than done, but forget what has happened in the past with treatment and start with a clean slate. IVF is a totally different kettle of fish... you are much more closely monitored, and as the girls have said - a lot of the guesswork is taken away because they can actually see what is going on with your eggs and then of course with fertilisation too.    

Hi Amethyst - gosh I am surprised your clinic hasn't done anything to address the thin lining Yes - the ideal minimum is 8mm but women have gotten pg with less than that. The quality of it is just as important - you want it to be triple-layered (the sonographer will be able to see that at the scans). Have you tried Evening Primrose Oil and / or Vitamin E in the first half of your cycle? Also iron-rich foods can help too. My clinic gives ladies with thin lining a sildenafil (viagra) pessary to improve blood flow. Re; the hypothyroid - you will know from the thyroid thread that you want a TSH of around 1 and a Free T4 at the high end of the normal range (12-22).

Good morning to everyone else - lovely sunny day today xoxo


----------



## commutergirl

Beanie - everything should be done by now.       Hope everything went well. Take it easy and relax!
    
Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Beanie, hope it's all gone well xx

CG ~ good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Had EC went better than expected, we got 12 eggs which we are really chuffed about as they thought we only get 6, they did a dummy run ET, apprently I am very sensitive which would explain why I found IUI's painfull, been given an antibiotic as a precausion due to endo.

Gotta wait till thursday to find out fertalisation rate, fingers crossed we can go for blasto.

Will be back to do personals when head less fuzzy    xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

That's fab news Beanie    - fingers crossed for some blastos!     

I hope you are resting!


----------



## Huggies

Congrats Beanie!!!!       12 eggs is fab, so I hope you get some nice news on Thursday and have everything crossed for you!!!! Relax and take it easy now


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Beanie
That's super, you big egg-producing mama  I am sure everything will be fine and fingers crossed for blastocysts. Hope you are feeling calmer, you sweetie.


----------



## Winegum

Yay Beanie - one more major hurdle cleared!  12 eggs is fab.  Well done you. Hope you are enjoying relaxing and being spoilt


----------



## smilingandwishing

Congrats Beanie and fingers crossed for Thursday!

Smiling xx


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Beanie, that is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Very quick post as been out for 2 hour lunch   Had planned to write a proper post last night while DH was at football so at 9pm I was all settled on the sofa and our internet connection wasn't working   So will catch up properly at the weekend however...

Beanie -      Brilliant news on the eggs!!! Was going to predict 10 but didn't want to tempt fate so thought I would leave it and was way out anyway. Looking forward to hearing how they get on and maybe 10 will figure       Hope you are taking it easy    

kdb - hope everything is going well with this tx and thanks for the info on the consultant. I have my apppt with the one the Lister recommended tonight but will come back to you if it doesn't go as planned    

commutergirl - can't wait until Friday to hear your news       I'm sure you will get lots of good advice on here is it is 2     

Hi to everyone else and promise I will catch up properly at the weekend if I can get the internet going. Take care x x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie to say how fantastic getting 12 eggs is Beanie, well done!!!!  

Hope you are all well, I need to take some time to catch up with everyone as been away for a while.  I wanted to get the miscarriage out of the way so I could get back to feeling positive and happy.  Happy to say that I am now both those things.  All ready to start again in a couple of weeks with a different regime (short protocol) to produce more eggs.

Hope you are all well and happy and look forward to catching back up with everyones progress.

Much love and again, thanks for everyones support.   

Loopdy
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations beanie and good luck for tomorrow.

lovely to see you back loopdy, and sounding so positive too.


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls,
Congrats beanie, gr8 news!

Just want to say thanks to everyone for the support. I knew a few words from u guys would get me back on track. Glad to know that I'm not the only one feeling like this either. I'm normally a really positive person so I really hate feeling like that! Fingers crossed my pack will arrive 2moro and I'll know exactly when I start. Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie, hope today goes well hunnie .....fingers crossed xx   

Joeyrella keep us posted about you and your little one making an entrace.......How Exciting xxxx

To ladies one and all have a tickety boo Thursday 

Love Loops xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Beanie* - hope you got great news today     . Keep us posted!   

And big       for *Joeyrella*! Hope everything goes smoothly and the next time we hear from you you will be hugging your little cub. You are the first one in what we can only wish to be a long series of mums from this list! At the moment it looks like we are set on the right track...

Hugs to all - I am having my scan in the afternoon; thanks everybody for your good wishes!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## dixie13

Beanie - hoping for great news today!       

Commutergirl - good luck with the scan       

Joeyrella - wow any day now, that is so exciting! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello everyone
Just a quickie from me to wish *Commutergirl *good luck. Hope you are containing your nerves    We have just been for the 12-week scan, everything is great, very long babies (I am six ft tall) and below average nuchal thickness, so all good, but DP is in pieces. I didn't realise he'd get so nervous. Good luck!!!

And Beanie, honey, you will probably have news today. Fingers crossed we can wait another couple of days for blasties.   

Everybody else, big hugs to you, I will write a decent update soon. 
XXXXXXXXXXXX

Oh, and Joeyrella -- hope things go smoothly!    You might be at the hospital now


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - Hope you get some great news today - everything crossed for you         

Commutergirl - Good luck this afternoon        I am so excited to hear your news      

Trying - Fantastic news, so happy for you      

Joeyrella - Wishing you the best for everything that is about to come, good luck!!!!      

Loopdy - so nice to hear from you and glad you are feeling positive and that you are able to get started again very soon      

Kdb - How are things with you?  Has AF arrived yet??     

Hi to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Out of the 12 we have 6 embies   , looking good so far, so clinic will update tommorrow for either ET or we push for blasties.

Will have quick catch up and do some personals xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

6 embies is great beanie xx


----------



## Huggies

Woo Hoo - well done Beanie, that is a brilliant result.  Hoping you can get to blast honey!!!  Will you have one or two put back??


----------



## joeyrella

fantastic news beanie   

i'm still here - beginning to wonder if there is a baby in there at all or if its all just all that chocolate orange i've been eating.


----------



## Beanie3

Oooh Joeyrella not long, so excited for you   

Huggies - If we can get to blasto the it will be 1 embie put back, that is what I would like, but if not after tough talking with DH and clinic the we will have 2 put back.


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies   

Thanks for the welcomed return, it's good to be back.

Beanie - 6 embies is brilliant news, I bet you were elated to receive the news this morning, so many hurdles jumped now, excellent!  It's a great feeling to know that you can rule out issues like producing enough eggs, rule out issues of fertilisation is such a big hurdle.  It's getting very exciting, how are you feeling? 

Joeyrella - your comments made me giggle, chocolate orange is one of those things that once it's opened it's so hard to put back in the fridge!

Commutergirl - enjoy your scan tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how you got on.

Hello to Dixie, Huggies, Amethyst, Trying, Loops, DippyHippyChicky, Xmasbaby, Fred, Kdb, SmilingandWishing and of course Winegum  - I went down the list of posts in that order!   

Lots of love to everyone   

Loopdy
xx


----------



## Winegum

OOOOOOOOooooooooOOOOOOOOOOO
Getting very exciting on here at the mo   

*Joeyrella: *I am sooooooo excited for you and wish you all the best for a wonderful birth experience   

*Beanie:*   Honey, I hope this latest news has pumped up your PMA! Well done you and dh - fab result.

*Commutergirl: *Hope all goes well tomorrow - thinking of you   

*Loopdy: *  Lovely to see you 

*Trying:* Great news about your scan 

*Dippy:* Special hugs for your 2ww 

Just mini-personals for now, hello to *Huggies, Dixie, Loops, xmasbaby, fred, kdb *    and everyone else   

Bye for now xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Sadly we only have 3 strong ones left, the other 3 are not doing so well, so we are going in for ET today, the embryologist said the the 3 not doing so well is not a reflection of the other 3. So probably none to freeze unless anything changes with the slow ones, so this is it, our last chance







, so hoping it work's


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Beanie - 3 good ones is really great you know, it is a shame that the others aren't doing as good but do remember that it does only take one.  I had just 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and had two put back that were strong and we nearly made it so do keep positive.  It's very far from over.  Sending you lots of strength and hope that you can enjoy your experience.     

Hi everyone else on this sunny Friday, gotta love Fridays!   

Lots of love   
Loopdy
xx


----------



## kdb

Beanie sweetie - *focus all your energy on the three that are growing* - try not to be upset about no frosties. It's a cliche, but really - you only need *one* 

We are all    for you... you have done so well to get this far and have already overcome many hurdles - now is the exciting and magical bit, where you get your little ones back inside you. Stay happy honeybee xoxo


----------



## HippyChicky

Beanie, 3 embies is good, I only got 3 eggs last week (2 were mature, the other one not worth bothering with as it was so immature), both mature eggs fert and I got 2 top grade embies. Remember it's quality not quantity xx


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - totally agree with Loopdy, Kdb and Hippy - its quality that counts         just think of those three embies thriving and the best place for them is back with you now      
I started with 15 eggs, 8 fertilised, 4 made it to day 3 - so this happens and it only takes the one, so hang on in there and I hope all goes well today.

Thinking of you


----------



## commutergirl

*Beanie* - three good ones is great! I was also worried as mine were growing slowly so we didn't go for blasto transfer... but here I am with two non-paying tenants! Hope everything went well and keep everything crossed for you!        

I got my scan yesterday - there are definitely two of them, and we could see one's heart pulsating (the dr thought he could see the other one's as well but we couldn't). I still have to understand how there can be a functioning heart in less than 1 cm  , but everything looks fine. But I still can't believe it!

A lovely weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

I'm officially PUPO, We had 2 grade A/B embies put back, 1 @ 8 cell, 1 @ 10 cell, sadly none to freeze, but feeling little more positive, DH has nicknamed them Bob & Bubble bless him.

Thank you for your positive messages ladies   

Commutergirl - Scan sound's so lovely


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - that's fantastic news!!!  It's so exciting at this point, hope you're taking it easy and glad to hear you're feeling positive.  I love the names Bob and Bubble (I wonder what DH will name ours this time!), hope they're setting in nicely.  I have everything crossed for you, I can't wait to get two embies on board soon.  

Commutergirl - how fab to hear about your scan, even if one was hiding the little rascal.  Really pleased for you and look forward to hearing more about how you feel and how you progress.  Today I feel so positive about our next treatment, this is the one or I'll eat my hat - oh, and lots of cake!   
Hi to everyone, just a quickie as about to log off from work.   

Lots of love
Loopdy
xx


----------



## Huggies

Fab news Beanie - and brilliant embies, 8 & 10 cell - woo hooo     .  You hang on in there for Bob and Bubbles and just take it easy and think happy thoughts - they will be doing all they can to hang on in there!!!     

Commutergirl - Yeah!!!!  Congrats on your scan, that is wonderful news - isn't it amazing what they can see at this early stage.  When will you get another scan?  You will be able to see so much more by then


----------



## Winegum

*Beanie:* Just wanted to echo what the other girls have said   Focus on what you _have_ got - two strong healthy embies  Are you doing your Zita West? I hope you are feeling relaxed whatever you are doing and are enjoying the feeling of having your embies back where they belong    Just to put things in perspective frosties wise - only about 20% of cycles end up with frosties, and due to the drop off at each stage, most clinics would be looking at freezing 3 -4 - the others will correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure I got that from on here.

*Commutergirl:* Lovely news about your scan


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Beanie - 3 is fabulous and as everyone else has said, it does only take 1 honey. We are keeping everything crossed for you - so lots of    to you.


Commutergirl - way to go girl!! Sounds like my scan at 6 and half weeks. Two pregnancies seen but only the one heartbeat. I went back the following week and there were 2 heartbeats. So hopefully you'll be like me and another set of twins on here!! KEp us posted.


Hope all you lovely ladies are well.


Love and hugs to you all


Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie thats great!!!! take it easy hunnie xxx

Commutergirl!!!!!! wow more twins!!!!! this is amazing news  *hugs* xx

Love to all

Loops xxx


----------



## kdb

Congrats CG!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Beanie ~ congrats on being PUPO xx

CG ~ congrats on twinnies xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Wonderful news, Beanie and Commutergirl!

*Beanie*, the eggs and sperm have met and clearly work together. Now look after yourself darling and try not to stress. We know what a stress kitten you are! I am so pleased the embies are so good.   

*Commutergirl*, welcome to the world of twins! If you haven't been given a follow-up appointment, I'd recommend a private one at the London Ultrasound Centre; their machines are sensitive enough to allow you to hear the HBs, which is just magical. You were asking about the doppler -- it's a £14 Amazon jobbie called Angelsounds, made in China not America  I have been able to pick up the HBs from week 10. For sickness management, two things are vital: 1. Try not to let yourself get too tired -- every time I've had a big day at work, I've been violently sick when I finally made it home; I have rearranged my schedule now and feel fine. If you are sick, sleep it off, it's exhausting. 2. Eat every 2.5-3 hours. I used to eat scottish oatcakes, but got sick of them; now snack on sandwiches all day long. If you miss the 3-hour window, the sickness comes on very quickly. If it does, still try to eat (it's very weird forcing yourself to eat when you are really nauseous) and then either sleep for half an hour or just sit upright and still if you are at work. Close your eyes if you can -- it passes after a bit. These are the only two things that work for me, I have tried wrist bands, ginger, mint tea, ice cubes -- nothing else worked. Good luck honey!


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Very quick post as our internet is down so while I was dropping my friend home I have hijacked his wifi as had to see how Beanie and CG got on on Friday   

Beanie - so pleased to see your news and hope you are enjoying being PUPO    Try and take it a bit easy as all the stressful bits are done now and they just need to settle in and relax with you    Sending you loads of        and      

Commuter Girl - Great news on the scan     Must have been an emotional moment after everything you have been through    Looking forward to hearing all your news over the coming weeks and months    

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and hoping to catch up properly tomorrow at work   

Take care x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi Ladies

I must apologise for being really rubbish at posting these last few weeks.  I have been feeling really stressed with both TTC and work (too much to do, but too little time!) and have being struggling to de-stress in the evenings so have distanced myself from everyone and everything.

A bit of an update.... I have been back to my GP and now have a copy of all my blood test results. I now know that my TSH is 10.5 (my GP just told me I was borderline hypothyroid and that i didn't need treatment). After visiting Dr. Google I have now completely panicked myself into thinking that my IVF cycle will end in miscarriage or that I will have a child with learning difficulties. So, all TTC plans are officially off until someone takes notice of my test results. DH and I have our IVF planning appointment on the 2nd Nov so we will see what they say about the hypothyroidism and take it from there. DH and I are just so fed up of having the push for everything. It's an uphill battle and I am rapidly running out of energy. ARGH!!!!

Anyways...onto better things!

*Beanie* - Fabulous news!! Congrats on being PUPO!    
*CG* - Twins - wow!!!    
Trying - I hope that the MS is getting better - you seem to have a regime sorted out to handle it! I hope it passes soon.  
*KDB *- I hope that you are well - I love your cycling icons!  
*Fred* - What treatment are your on for your thyroid? Your levels seem to be coming down, do you mind me asking what your TSH was when you started meds?
*Winegum* - I'm jealous! Miami for 2 weeks - how fab is that! you certainly deserve the break! I've felt guilty about booking holidays too thinking that I should be saving for IVF, but as my DH always tells me - we shouldn't put our lives on hold.....IVF will be here when we get back!

Loopdy, dixie, huggies, xmasbaby, and everyone else....I hope you are all ok!

xx


----------



## kdb

Amethyst sweetie, I'm sorry to hear you've been struggling lately    I know sometimes it can feel really *$&^£ that you have to work so hard even just to get started - but you *will *get there and it will all be worth it 

You are absolutely doing the right thing by waiting to sort out your TSH levels before cycling - and I would be surprised if your IVF clinic agreed to treat you unless your TSH is <2. (Mine wouldn't.) Rest assured that the thryoid-related issues during pregnancy that you mention are for UNtreated hypo / hyperthyroid. Once you're on thyroxine the outlook is much rosier 

xoxox

p.s. just saw your Q to Fred - my TSH was 7.0 at the end of May - I was put on 50ug of thyroxine and 3.5 weeks later it had come down to 1.47. Not everyone responds that quickly - but it goes to show that the meds can work their magic pretty fast. (And I have the pesky thyroid antibodies too!)


----------



## amethyst_uk

Thanks kdb - I think I've just gone into panic overdrive!  Fingers crossed that the clinic will do something about my TSH levels - if not I'm not sure what we will do as I don't want to have a baby with my TSH levels as they are.  It sounds like they can be brought down quickly though, so that is good news!    

I've decided to try and be positive! lol!  At least we now know what the problem has probably been for the past few years and thankfully it is something that can be fixed!  

Thanks for helping me put things back in perspective!


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Finally I am back online and loads to catch up on    

trying - great news on your 12 week scan    and hope you are starting to suffer from the sickness a bit less     

beanie - hope bob and bubble are settling in nicely      Sending you loads of         and remember we are all here for you    this is the one for you so don't forget to rely on us if you are having a bit of a wobble      Take care of yourself and let DH spoil you as he needs some practice for the next 9 months   

commutergirl - how are you feeling? Will you be having another scan or will it be 12 weeks before you see what your squatters are up too     

loopdy - really good to see you back and feeling so positive     

huggies - thanks for the reassurance about the TSH    To be honest you are kind of my template now for tx as very similar situation especially with being on the pill and now hoping for the same outcome when we do start    Have you got more scans to look forward to?

winegum - not long now until your follow up and hopefully they will have some suggestions for you for the next tx    Very jealous of your winter sunshine hols and think you are doing exactly the right thing. Quality time with DH, plenty of Vit D and all that relaxation. Perfect prescription especially with some peanut butter cups thrown in    Have you tried Ghiordellis chocolate? I think it is the best American choc and Hershey's should just be banned so am with you there!! I have bought some lollies for the trick or treaters but DH and I started on them tonight....are we bad   

kdb - think I am sorted with the consultant as will explain in a bit but thanks for the info. Not sure where I would be without your advice and I really appreciate it    hope you have all your drugs and tx plan sorted now for this cycle. Have you had any scans yet?

dippyhippychick - hope you are enjoying being PUPO and the 2ww is not driving you crazy. Sending lots of       

amethyst -really sorry to see you having to go through the additional stress of raised TSH       but have to say you are in the best place for advice as a lot of ladies on this thread have had the same issues including kdb (resident expert   ), huggies and xmasbaby and all really helped to reassure me. My TSH started at 6.77 when tested by nutritionist and so went to my GP who said they only treat if around 10 however she knew we were having IVF so explained I should be less than 2 and she agreed to put me on 25mcg levothyroxine and test again after 8 weeks. I didn't want to wait that long so went to see my consultant who referred me to a thyroid specialist at same hospital who has increased dose to 50mcg and I am going back in 4 weeks. However after 2.5 weeks on GP dose already dropped to 5.8 so looks hopeful for 4 weeks on higher dose. Can you see a more sympathetic GP to get you started? Otherwise hopefully the clinic will refer you. My acupuncturist said to me at the weekend that unfortunately for IF tx you need to be willing to take control and look into everything if you want quick answers as clinics will get round to other tests, etc but only after failures. Not very helpful for our emotional wellbeing    Hope this gets sorted for you but let us know if we can help any more     

dixie - not so long for you to go now. Are you on maternity leave?  

joeyrella - any news on your arrival or is the little one keeping you waiting?   

cat - is it your 20 week scan this week? Hope all goes well and that they at least give you a wave   

xmasbaby - has your screening pack arrived? Do you need more tests?   

Hi to loopylisa, honky, smiling, sarah, fuschia pink and anyone I have missed    

AFM - Well as mentioned above I saw the thyroid specialist at the Lister last Wed and ended up being given a full medical! Thought he would just write me a prescription but he had me strip down to my underwear for different tests...hadn't planned for that in my pink spotty knickers    Anyway he explained that with my results it was not surprising IUIs had not worked and if it had could have ended in miscarriage as foetus do not have a thyroid until 3 months old so have to rely on ours so if not functioning well for us then not going to work for them    Was gutted as feel previous tx wasted but then acupuncturist told me on Sat that no clinic in UK automatically tests for TSH before tx as still not seen as a necessary test. Even the specialist said it is only relatively recent that the importance has been understood! Anyway now on a higher dose and back in 4 weeks for retest and just hoping it is working so we can have a cycle before Xmas. Apart from that, already in a bad mood from being on the pill or close to tears which is not great for work especially with my new boss who is a pain in the   . He has also decided we need to visit the office in Budapest so have to go there in 2 weeks but at least it will be done before tx starts. Apart from that had agood weekend with friends and DH picked up new car so we now have the family car and just need the family to go in it   

Think it mustbe time for bed as know I am waffling    Wishing you all a good and positive week


----------



## kdb

Fred, that is fab that your thyroid is now being taken seriously    And I love the sound of the new car!


----------



## Huggies

Fred - fab news about  your thyroid and that you are getting the care and support you now need.  It is frustrating about the previous treatments but onwards and upwards now I hope      

Beanie - How are you feeling hun?  Hope all is well and you are still feeling positive      

Kdb - are you well on your way now?   

Amethyst -     big hugs honey, you definitely need to raise your concerns with your iVF clinic as they should treat you accordingly and get your thyroid levels back down before attempting IVF xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Finding this 2ww very hard, been feeling very alone, stupid I know but just can't shake this feeling, realling hoping Bob & Bubble want to stay. 

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## kdb

Beanie honey, sending you and your precious cargo a load of    xoxo


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Beanie* - I send you a massive hug    . At this stage you are left alone with your thoughts, so just try and keep your mind busy with books, cheerful films (if you need any advice on these points just let me know!), walks around... easier said than done, I know...

*DippyHippyChick* - I see that you are also on your 2ww! How is it going?   

*Trying* - so glad to hear about your scan!        
Thank you for the sickness tips - very much appreciated! At the moment I am finding that I have the most random tastes for food. I am loving gherkins and Jaffa Cakes are always present in my desk drawer for my snacks, but yesterday when DH was making a lamb stew I had to leave the kitchen... Next scan tomorrow - guess if they detect both heartbeats they will leave me alone for a while then...

*Amethyst* - good to see you back, but sorry to read about your ordeal. As the other girls pointed out, it looks like you might have a rather quick response to thyroid meds, but it is definitely worth sorting it out before you move on. But how frustrating is it to find another stumbling block when you were prepared to move on?!? 

*Loopdy* - any news on your next tx?

*Fred* - everything crossed for your thyroid to be sorted out soon. Didn't you want to scream at whoever sent you to do IUI without having it checked?  
Hope you are coping with your new boss? Hope you'll manage to enjoy Budapest. I had visited it many, many years ago as a child and I have nice memories, but I can just imagine how much it must have changed since.

*Kdb* - when is EC date?      

*Winegum* - hello dear, how are things? when is your follow-up appointment?

Hi to *Cat, Huggies, Loopdy, Loopy, Sarah, Smilingandwishing*... and anyone I may be forgetting. Any news from *Joeyrella*?

AFM - had a lovely chat with my boss today. I thought I should let him know as he knew what had been going on, and wanted to leave him enough time to plan and digest the thing rather than telling him at a stage when we would have to move very quickly. Being normally rather aloof, he seemed genuinely enthusiastic! He said it's the sort of problems a boss is happy to have to cope with, asked about my scan and my sickness (!), told me about his wife's sickness when she had their kids (!!), and added that he would have loved twins!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

CG - you need to update your signature!    An FF of mine from the clinic also has twins on board and just had her last scan there yesterday.  She has now graduated!

How lovely to hear your boss' reaction to your news    xoxo


----------



## joeyrella

beanie - sending you big hugs    and positive vibes   
CG - glad your boss is being so good about your fantastic news.

just a quick one from me - still waiting for the baby to make an appearance    or any sign its going to come out any time soon.  who would have thought it would be so much trouble trying to get a baby out when it took so much effort to get it in there? my sister has stolen my thunder (again   ) by giving birth to a beautiful little girl on monday night, five days early.


----------



## kdb

Sooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you, Joeyrella! I can't believe you're about to pop!


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie... Hugs hunnie, keep bob &bubble safely tucked in there xxxx    

CG........ I have found in latter stages everything is giving me heartburn, but the only thing thats helping with that is milk...milk... and even more milk!!! drinking about 4 pints a day! DH said as we live on the Isle of Man, we are gonna have to go nick a cow! an keep it in the garden lol    i am costing a fortune hehe
As for the appointments tailing off, no way hunnie... i have a scan every 3 weeks docs in between and bloods all the time!!!and it gets more often after 28 weeks, dont know if thats with every pregnancy or just twins, but i will be spending half my life there by the look of it   

Joeyrella....Now your being selfish, let s have a peek at the baby please almost a week over wow i would be soo impatient lol xx  

Hi to all you ladies that i may not have mentioned but do think about all the time xx

Love Loops xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, 

Cg-huge Congrats on the twins!

Beanie-gr8 news huni 

Having problems with my Internet so just a quickie. My screen pack came in on fri. First appointment is on 2nd dec for tests. Said I need hep b and c and HIV as they only last a year. My next app is th 21st dec to discuss test results and ivf. Looks like it'll be early next year I'll start. Was kind Hopin it wud be this year but hey ho I've waited this long. Be back over the next few days x


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Hope you are all well.


Just a quickie as am shattered today. Had my 20 week scan today which all in all took nearly 1.5 hours to do!! Finally they got all measurements, but twin 1 was low down and was hiding, so i had to get up a couple of times and wander around to get the babies to move. All seems to be ok with them both and it was amazing to see how much they move - and how little I can feel at the moment! They couldn't see any problems with either of the ickle pickles and i'm booked in for my next scan on 21 December.


So all good. Bump really starting to show and I am lucky that I am having a good pregnancy - fingers crossed it will continue - and the only real problem I have is tiredness, esp at the end of the week. Thankfully, I am finding it abit easier to sleep now which helps.


Anyhow, sorry bowt boring you all, but thought I would update you on progress.


I come on here every day to see how you are doing and I am   we get some more BFP's soon. 


Love and hugs to all


Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Quick post, so tired recently

Cat - The scan sounds lovely, glad everything is going well

Huggies - How is you and your wee one

Sending hugs to everyone     

Afm - Head all over the place, 1 min think its worked, next min thinking the worse, not much symptom wise, just feeling tired more but think that due to getting up during the night for last few days needing the loo. Bob & Bubble 9 days old today, only 8 days to go.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi *Beanie*
I think it's perfectly normal to feel down about tx after so many failed attempts. I was really low after my last (successful) IUI and was almost blaming my partner whose sperm count went down to 10 million. Can I just say the night time trips to the loo sound rather promising, so I would start getting that PMA up!

*Cat*, wonderful news on the scan. I have the same problem with one of the little monkeys - it took about 40 minutes to get a back of the neck measurement because he/she also kept jumping away from the scanner, looking a bit unhappy about the whole thing - brought the tears on again of course and DP was squeezing my feet really hard. I think they'll start scanning you every month after the next scan.

Big hugs to *Amethyst*. Hello to *Winegum*, *Fred*, *Commutergirl *and *everyone else*, I'll write a proper update soon - working very long hours at the mo, but mostly from my bed, so it's not too bad but nevertheless exhausting.
XXX


----------



## kdb

Beanie we are all thinking of you and sending you        xoxoxo


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello All,

*Beanie* - how is it all going? Hope you're good and that Bob and Bubble and getting themselves nice and cosy.

*Commuter Girl* - your boss sounds lovely. So glad you're getting good support

*Joeyrella* - exciting times - hope bubba makes and appearance very soon.

*Cat1608* - not boring at all - lovely to hear about your scan - glad it went well and glad you're having a good pregnancy - long may it continue!

*Winegum* - how are you honey?

*Fred* - glad that you have found a route to have your thyroid results understood and acted upon - sometimes it seems we have to fight so hard for things and that it come sdown to an individuals research and persistence.

Hello to Amethyst, Huggies, KDB and everyone else

AFM - finally feel like I am pregnant enough to start to buy things and get ready. I went to the baby show last week with my mum and sister and they were really lovely and bought my pram and car seat as a present - very exciting. I've also got decorators moving in for three weeks in a couple of weeks time to repaint every room so that it is fresh and I wont have to worry for a couple of years. I will be moving in with my mum to avoid the fumes - should be interesting. 

Well hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## fusciapink

Hi everyone
Sorry I have been awol for a while. I have been doing stupid hours at work and decorating at the weekend so I've been really tired. Just seem to have just worked, eaten and slept the past few weeks.

Smiling - How lovely of your sister and mum to buy your pram and car seat. Good thinking on the decorating front. Decorating will be the last thing on your mind next year. Just noticed your due date. What a lovely start to the new year.  It will come round quick!
Trying - Glad your 12 week scan went well. 
Beanie -Past the half way mark. Please try and stay positive. I'm convinced that is half the battle. Take it easy. Don't do anything too strenuous. I took the opportunity to let my DH do all the housework - although by week 2, I had OHSS so couldn't do much anyway! I really hope this is your turn.   P.S. No testing early!  
Cat - 20 weeks. That's a big milestone. Pleased to hear the little ones are doing well. Sounds like one of them may be a little monkey when it arrives.  Hide and seek already! You're going to have funs and games with them! I look at peoples tickers and it seems that one minute I look you've just got your BFP and the next you're having your 20 week scan. Time seems to be flying by for all you pregnant ladies apart from me. Don't know about you, but for me, I feel like the weeks are passing by at half the speed!
Xmasbaby - Although you won't start this year, at least you have a date in the diary to look forward to to get things moving. Let's hope 2011 is the year for you!  
Loopy - 4 pints a day. Wow! Your little ones will come out mooing at this rate!!  Think that's a definite advantage of having twins, frequent scans must give you so much reassurance and enable you to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Once Christmas is over they'll be here before you know it. Less than 100 days to go!!
Joeyrella - Agree with Loopy. We want a peek at the baby. Stop keeping it all to yourself! As for your sister, how mean! Sisters have a habit of doing that. I have been overshadowed by mine all my life. Apparently she used to speak on my behalf when I was younger. Couldn't get a word in!
Commutergirl - A belated congratulations on your twins.   2 for the price of 1 ain't bad!! When's your EDD? Glad your boss is being nice. It takes a lot of the worry away if you have an understanding one
Fred - Good news on the Thyroid front. Sounds like your TSH levels can be sorted quite quickly form what Kdb says. Fingers crossed you start tx before Christmas. I'm sure your family car will be filled in no time at all!
Hi to everyone else I have missed. I will try not to leave it so long next time.

Afm - Our 12 week scan came through for next week when I'll be past 13 weeks. We didn't want to wait that long. Hadn't any symptoms recently so was convinved there was nothing there. Plus we wanted to know that everything is okay so we can start telling more people. My mum has been a pain in the  . Asking if she can tell one friend or another. Know she's just excited but she has done my nut in!! Anyway, we decided to pay for a private scan on Monday. Baby is looking perfect. We had nuchal scan and bloods done too and they came back negative so things are looking good so far. I am a day behind on what they said at my 8wk scan.We're still having our NHS scan next week. Will be interesting to see if they date us the same. At the moment my EDD is 10th May. I'm trying my hardest not to wish my life away but I'm already wishing I was past the 20 weeks stage now! I want a proper bump too, at the moment I just feel a bit podgy. Have put on 6lbs already. Although I think 4 of those were put on during treatment when I was following my accupuncturist 's instructions to eat regularly, keep carbs up etc. Determined not to pile on too much as I know how hard it will be to lose it. Anyway, sorry for my absence recently. We're off to Cornwall next Friday for a week so I'll probably be back in touch then. Really busy at work again next week. Very short staffed  
Take care 
Fuscia xx


----------



## cat1608

Hi Fuschia


Glad you are well and baby is too. I know what you mean about the weeks dragging. Mine did too until I got to about 17 weeks and now it's flying by and i'm starting to worry about getting everything done - but at the end of the day, as long as they have got clothes to wear and somewhere to sleep, they will be fine!


I have now got a bump too which is looking quite cute apparantly - i'm not convinced. I'm glad I now look pregnant, rather than just fat LOL!!! I want my bump to sat smallish as long as possible as I know it will just explode overnight with twins and i'll be waddling!!! I bet your bump will happen like mine - almost overnight!


To all you other lovely ladies - love and hugs 


Cat xx


----------



## kdb

Beanie - just caught up on your diary... it is sounding really encouraging - keep that belly-patting going, ok??!!      xoxo


----------



## Huggies

hey ladies,

Just popping in to wish Beanie the best of luck - I am keeping everything crossed for you and I hope the next few days go quickly for you        

Kdb - how are you getting on?  Is everything going okay so far? xxx   

Fuscia - glad all went well with your private scan and don't worry about the time, it will start going fast when you enter your 2nd trimester    

Cat - glad all is going well for you and you have a cute little bump developing xxxx

Smiling - well done for starting to purchase - I think I will be joining you soon as I already feel that time is slipping away xxxx

Joeyrella - any news yet hun?  I hope for your sake that baby is here and you are getting acquainted with each other xxxx

Winegum, Commutergirl, Fred, Amethyst, Loopy, Trying, xmasbaby - hope you are all well    

AFM - had 24/25 week scan today and all is well.  Baby's stomach has filled out nicely, as this was a concern at the last scan.  Still breech and hence I feel a lot of my kicks lower down and it is weighing in at 1lb 9oz so far - which is surreal.  Back in 4 weeks time for growth monitoring (due to being on thyroid medication) xxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Very quick post to send Beanie lots of        and        . Spotting is not necessarily a bad sign especially with an IVF/ICSI pregnancy so keep up the PMA as still all to play for   

Hope all you other ladies are ok and kdb, is it an important day for you tomorrow? Think I read on another thread yesterday that it might be so sending lots of       

Have a good evening x


----------



## Winegum

Hi everyone

Just popping on to wish *beanie *and *kdb* all the positive vibes I can muster as you approach your OTD and ET        

Lovely news from pg ladies re:scans 

No news from *Joeyrella* yet but she's due in tomorrow  All the best honey, if you are reading 

I have been very busy both at work and at play lately but intend to do a mega catch up this weekend. In the meantime I just had to write and tell you what happened to me today - rant coming.......

Last month when I got my letter through about my FU, I phoned to reschedule as I was short staffed that week and would have found it v difficult to attend clinic. They offered me an appointment about 4 weeks later  . I asked, on the off chance, if I could have a phone appointment on the same day and the sec said that would be fine. I confirmed all the details, including, most importantly that I should be called on my work number. She reads it back to me. It's fine. The day arrives. I get all my questions ready last night, ready for my call at 11.30 this morning........11.30 comes, no call, 12.30 comes....no call, 1pm comes, I call the clinic and no one picks up so I leave an answer phone message saying that if the clinic is running late (by 1.5 hrs??) it is now difficult for me to take the call as lunch time and busy in cafe. No reply. 2.30 comes....I'm seriously peed off. I get through to someone and get completely fobbed off - no apology, no explanation only that "She tried twice" to get hold of me. I ask if she called the right number and am told that it says on my file to call the work number. I am confident my phone is working and they have messed up. I get booked in for another apt, this time I will attend, in two weeks.  Once I get of the phone I am so monumentally peed of that I ring back and demand better treatment (not rudely though) - I think I deserve to be called asap. The sec promises to call back - no call. I get home to find two messages on my answer phone - the senior nurse calling for my FU at 11.30 and 11.45. I am speechless with rage and going to look at another clinic for further tx - I mean how can I trust these people with my embies when they can't get basic admin right? If I treated my customers like this.......My additional smilies won't pop up otherwise I would have a whole line of the little red foot stomping one!

Love to all - as always, all of you are in my thoughts
Winegum xxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Winey sweetie - what an unbelievable c*ck up by the clinic         You have every right to be seriously peed off at them   and good on you for calling back to complain.  I am not offering an excuse but would say that in my experience the admin at fertility clinics is shocking, considering the delicacy of what their patients (clients!!!) are going through.  Keep the faith in the medical professionals though - I remember your consultant sounded v v good.        xoxoxo

Thanks Fred, EC today - went well - now just hoping for some good news with the phone call tomorrow.

Hi Huggies - glad you're being monitored so closely - are you being scanned every four weeks?  What are your plans for Xmas??

xoxo


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Ladies

Been keeping low profile but been keeping an eye on you all, been finding this 2ww very hard, testing tommorrow as DH can only get the morning off, sadly work could not give him Friday off and I want him there when I do the test, TMI coming so sorry been getting blood again when I wipe today, am so scared its not worked.

Kdb - Glad EC went well, praying for good news for you   

Winegum - Oh that is terriable about your clinic, do hope you can get things sorted.

Huggies - Thinks its great they are monitoring you on a regular basis

Fred - Hope you are ok.

Hello everyone I have missed, sending big hugs to you all


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie stay strong chick...............xx     

loops xx


----------



## Huggies

Winegum - Bloody Hell - no wonder you are raging, that is really disgraceful and incompetent of them      I am so sorry they couldn't get that one thing right and support you the way you deserved to be supported.  I really hope you can speak to someone soon!!!     

Kdb - OMG, you had EC today - wow lady, you kept that quiet - or do I need to go read your diary (will do that shortly)     I hope it went well and you are feeling okay now - everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow        
From now on I will be scanned every 4 weeks for growth measurements and making sure blood pressure stays on track.  Staying in Boston for xmas as they won't let me fly home   , so going to be very quiet and strange with DH and I alone for our first xmas.  How about you?  Any plans to go back to New Zealand??

Beanie - Fingers, arms, legs, toes and anything else I can cross for you tomorrow!!!       Sorry you are still getting the blood when you wipe - but might not be a bad thing - just praying for you tomorrow, that is all I can say honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Beanie,             

Huggies - don't bother with my diary LOL - haven't written in it for at least two weeks!  Am *meant* to be catching up tomorrow - will see what happens    DH has found loads of old Survivor series on YouTube so I am catching up on that.  HAven't watched it since we got to the UK in '05!

Why won't they let you fly at Xmas?  Is it because you will be over a certain number of weeks, or is it IVF / thyroid related??

I have booked a flight to NZ in Feb when I will    be about 13 or 14 weeks and figured that would be ok??  I know IVF pregnancies are high risk, as are thyroid, (as are immune pregnancies which I would be too... god does my list never end??!).


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello girlies
Finally, a proper message from me 

*Winegum*, your clinic sounds infuriating. I think you are right to consider other options. You are paying these people. Even if you are on the NHS, you have already paid through your taxes - it is not a "free" service, it's a great system, but we should stop all being grateful for our "goes". So you are quite entitled to professional treatment. Also we all are so stressed out with the tx business, the last thing you need is such incompetence. I am sorry it's another delay too, let us know what happens.

*KDB*, good to hear EC went well. Good luck for the next few days. I hope you can get to blasties. My friend flew to Australia at 15 weeks - everything was fine. I was also OK on my flight to New York at 7, if a bit stiff in economy. They recommend not to fly at the end in case labour starts, but I asked the nurses and they said it was fine.

*Fred*, you sound like you've found someone sane at last. I hope the thyroid can be fixed in no time. And well done for continuing acupuncture in the meantime, I think it definitely helped my periods. It does sound like the IUIs may have been a very emotionally draining waste, but a late miscarriage would have been worse. Hopefully, it will be a clearer road from now.  

*Amethyst*, darling, what's happening with your TSH levels? Can you go see Fred's consultant at the Lister? I hope things are clearing up.  

*Beanie*, I keep thinking it's OTD for you every day. One day early is fine. Remember Commutergirl had blood too. Come on Bob and Bubble, hold on tight and show yourselves tomorrow! Try to sleep tonight!  

*Loopdy*, honey, when are you starting again? Hope everything is going to plan with you and your DP's new venture!

*Cat*, did you not find out their sexes at 20 weeks? We spend whole days thinking of names, I can't wait to know.

*Commutergirl*, your boss chat sounds so lovely, it made me all warm inside. I am preparing a long email to send after my conversation with mine - I keep putting it off though. How are you feeling? More importantly, how was the follow-up scan, gherkin lady?

*DippyHippyChick*, when is your OTD? How is the 2ww treating you?

*Fuschia*, I've been given a date of 5 May - very near to yours! Wise decision re scan, I would have done the same. I think you might be right about tx weight. I am having great difficulty putting on weight and have managed to lose 5 pounds since tx instead, but I am sure I put much more than that on. I was going out of my mind (because two of my twin books say that for a healthy pregnancy you should put on around 50 pounds and I seem to eat all day long and there is nothing!), but the midwife said it's OK for now. It's reassuring to hear that you've only put on 6.

*Huggies*, how is that little bump coming on? I didn't realise you had thyroid issues too. Good they are keeping a close eye on you.

*LoopyLisa*, you made me chuckle with you 4 pints of milk! I can't touch the stuff, but making up for it with yogurts and cheese every day. Keep dreaming about my own milk&#8230;

*Xmasbaby*, good luck for your appointments and tests, I reckon the time will fly by.

*Smiling*, so nice to hear about your bump. We are beginning to think about what we'll need and it's all sooo confusing out there - thousands of savvy marketers trying to get you with pictures of cuteness, it's a blood bath! But first, we need to build a baby room - though I am staying out of it this time.

Big hugs to everyone. *Beanie, Hippy and KDB*, keeping everything crossed for you XXXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi all

Gosh...lots has been happening hasn't it!

*Beanie* - I have everything crossed for you hunny. Stay strong.   

*Winegum* - I'm glad you gave your clinic what for.   I just can't believe that they tell you they are ringing you on your work number when they are blatantly not. ARGH! I can understand that you would want to find another clinic, but just bear in mind that it will be Drs. etc. looking after your embies....not the reception staff!  

*Huggies* - I'm glad your babe is filling out well!  

*Kdb* - I hope you are feeling well after you EC....fingers crossed for a "good" phone call tomorrow. Booking your flights to NZ sounds very well thought out...I'm sure yo'll be fine to fly at 12 weeks!  

AFM - We had our planning appointment yesterday for our funded IVF cycle. The Dr was very enthusiastic and explained everything really clearly to us which was great. He even went into thorough detail about the fact our embies will have their very own incubator, which made me laugh! We are booked in to start in January on the long protocol (as they only do 15 couples per month due to there being no incubator sharing!), but that is fine as we get to enjoy Christmas and can start again refreshed in the New Year. So I will finally get the "joys" of sniffing and pessaries that I have heard so much about!  

Finally someone has taken my raised TSH seriously and I am having my blood tested for thyroid antibodies. If I have them I will go onto thyroxine, and if not then we will leave things alone for the time being. I feel much happier about that now.

My new worry  is about my antral follicle count which I had done today. The sonographer said I had 10 "at a push", that am on the very low side of normal for my age, and that I will probably need a high a dosage of stims to get enough eggs. Should I be worried about this Could this be the reason for no baby as of yet? I must admit I wasn't expecting to have a low AFC, but my Nan went through the menopause at 38, so maybe I shouldn't have been so surprised. I sometimes think it would be better to stop looking at my insides as every-time we do we find something not working properly!  I must keep reminding myself not to worry about things that I cannot change!  I think I'll add that to my sig to remind me every-time I post! lol!

Anyway, love to you all....
Amethyst xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Beanie* - everything crossed for you! Your symptoms are very promising - I also had spotting and nausea. I put down the latter to the meds, and the spotting to AF lurking there, so I only tested because the clinic told me that I should, but I was pretty sure it would be a BFN. So cheer up!      

*Winegum* - AAARGGGHHH!      (I am putting in the stomping smileys on your behalf). Hope you made an official complaint! How unprofessional can people be?!? hope you get your appointment soon, but you just don't want to add to your stress. I am sending you and DH a big hug.   

*Kdb* - I was just wondering when your EC would be! I hope everything went well (mine was absolutely smooth, but I was very drowsy for several days afterwards) and am keeping everything crossed for good news!    

*Trying* - I didn't even say thank you for all your great anti-sickness tips. I have found I love tomato juice and other random things like Jaffa Cakes, but can't stand most biscuits and sweets (not bad), and am struggling with pasta which was my main food  . How are things going with you? Are you out of the sickness tunnel by now? Have you got any shortlist of names yet?

*Loopy* - thank you for the milk advice; probably keeping a cow in our shared garden in London would be a bit impractical though!  (but I'd love to see the face of my downstairs neighbour...)

*Amethyst* - good that they are looking at your thyroid. As per your antral follicle count, as you say, don't start worrying: that's what stim drugs are for!   

*Smiling* - must be great to start buying things for your baby. Hope you survive your stay at your mum's! 

*Fusciapink* - Great news about your scan    ! Have a well-deserved break in Cornwall.

*Cat* - don't tell me that your bump hadn't shown until now... I was looking at myself in the shower today and realised that my tummy has changed shape already, so I guess by week 21 I'll be the size of a cargo. But probably for a while people will just assume I am eating too much... 

*Huggies* - great that things are progressing well. Shame that you won't be able to go home for Christmas, but at least it is for a good cause!

*Joeyrella* - Look forward to hearing your news!    It sounds great that your baby will have a cousin exactly the same age - even if your sister beat you on the finish line!

Hi to anyone I may have left out! 

AFM - Had my last scan at the clinic last week and definitely saw two little hearts beating. Saw my GP on Monday and he give me a letter to bring to the hospital to book my first appointments. We told our families (after debating whether we should wait until we go there for Xmas; but it just felt unnatural to keep doing small talk on the phone): everybody happily shocked and struggling not to tell anyone (we demanded that they keep quiet)! My sister keeps emailing me asking about her English nieces/nephews, and phone calls from both our mums have become a bit too frequent!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

a quick completely 'me' post!
i gave birth to a baby boy just before midday on tuesday.  he weighs 8lb 14 and has masses of dark hair, looks nothing like me and completely like his dad.  i had a quiet half hour on the hospital ward when i stared at him lying in his cot and cried uncontrollably - all the hopes, all the disappointments and the fears and relief (as well as all the hormones i expect!).
i can't thank all of you adequately for all the support, encouragement and inspiration i have received from this board.  i am so grateful for the friendships made on FF and can only hope that you all get to hold your babies one day, you each deserve it
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Winegum

​This thread has it's first baby!!!!!!​Awwwww Joeyrella - brought tears to my eyes - thank you for sharing your happy news with us. I'm so delighted for you I can't tell you! Keep us updated, won't you? I hope everything is going well and can't wait to hear what you have named him. ​Loads of love​Winegum xxx​


----------



## Huggies

Joeyrella - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

        

Absolutely delighted you were able to share your news and likewise, I would love to hear more and how you are getting on.  I can only imagine the emotions you must have felt - I am sat here in tears for you and it must have been very overwhelming.  I hope you are both doing great and enjoy the start of your wonderful family life. xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - Thinking of you honey      whatever the outcome    

Kdb - I hope you got good news today and do you know if you are going for 3-day transfer or blast at this point?    

Commutergirl - glad all was well at your scan and your two beans are doing good   I can only imagine how your close family are reacting, so hope they don't torment and annoy you too much until you can tell everyone else.  Are you going to find out what you are having? xx  

Amethyst - Great news on your appointment and so glad you are feeling positive after it.  As for the AFC, I don't know enough about what would be considered good or bad - but I would have though 10 was pretty good??!!!  Glad you are getting your TSH and Thyroid levels tested, that will give you time to get things sorted before your next round of treatment      

Trying - hello love, how are you?  Bump is getting bigger by the day and there is no hiding it now - bubs has been a bit quiet the last few days but I think I have been so busy and tired, so hoping to get some rest this weekend.  xxx

Love and Hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations joeyrella - woohoo!!!  How fantastic.  You must feel amazing!  What have you called him??  Please keep us updated!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sadly its a BFN     have tested 2 days in a row, just waiting on AF to show her ugly face, been spotting on & off since Monday, We are hoping a very very tiny bit that it could be wrong but not holding out much hope, feel very empty inside, broke my heart to see DH break down like he did. Sadly its the end of the road for us TX wise, we are going to spend some quality time together over the next 2 months then look into adoption in the new year and keep hoping for a natural miracle. Going to take a little time out from here, but will pop by to see how you are all getting on.

Wishing you all the best and pray with all my heart that you all get your dreams

Sending you all my love 

Jill xxxx

Joeyrell - Congratulations on your baby boy xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Joeyrella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A BOY!!!   Well done hunnie!!!

Take care you xxxxxxxxxxx

Love Loops xxx


----------



## kdb

Beanie, sweetie    I am so so sorry for you and your DH    Wishing you all the luck in the world for the next part of your journey to become a family xoxo   

Joey - congratulations!  Your little man sounds perfect.    Well done you! xoxo


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh *Beanie*, I am sorry darling.  It sounded so promising. Those bloody pessaries are really deceptive, as if to make it more cruel. You seem resolved. I am sure you will take good care of each other. You certainly need a break. At least you can relax for now and stop thinking about tx. Give your body a rest from the drugs too. You have each other and you are clearly very close, which is wonderful. And a little further down the road, you'll have a bigger family one way or another. Big big hugs to you both.    

*Joyerella*, your post made me cry. It's a happy time though, all the very best to you, your partner and the sweet new little creature. Hope you are feeling OK after the birth. You can tell us the gory details later.  Lots of love.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie - I am so sorry honey    Look after yourself and your DH and I hope sometime in the near future your dreams do come true you deserve it. If it's any consolation I've got 2 friends who have adopted in the past year, one got her little boy a few months back and one is about to get hers in a few weeks and they are both over the moon with happiness. Big hug coming your way      

Joeyrella - Congratulations on your wonderful news   Enjoy every single minute.   

Love and babydust to each and everyone of you, I always check everynow and again to see how you're all getting on.

Much love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Beanie -      massive hugs coming your way, I'm so so sorry and no words will make it better. I wish you all the best in the future, and never give up - you will get there one day! Take care of yourself          

Joeyrella - that's fantastic news    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Hope you're both doing well. Since I'm not far behind you I would be interested to hear a bit more!!


----------



## Huggies

Beanie, I am so very sorry      that this was your outcome.  I wish you all the best for your future decisions and know that you and DH will make fantastic parents, whichever route you chose to take.  Thinking of you and hope the pain leaves you soon     

Sarah, lovely to hear from you again.  I hope you are doing okay, please PM anytime if you want to chat


----------



## smilingandwishing

Joyrella - congratulations  on the birth of your son - fabulous, fabulous news...

   


Beanie - I am so sorry to hear your news.     This journey is a cruel one sometimes. I hope you and your DH are able to find strength and comfort in each other and I pray that a natural BFP occurs for you.

Love Smiling xx


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - so sorry to hear of your news and I, like everyone else will be   you get your natural miracle. Sending you love and hugs.


Scaraloo - lovely to hear from you - hope you are ok. Sending you   


Joeyrella - OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Our first baby on here! You must be thrilled, and I like the other girls was in tears when reading your post. Glad he arrived safely and we look forward to hearing his name etc. 


Have a good weekend all and take care


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

Isn't it just typical of our IF journeys to have such wonderful happy news one day  and very sad news the next 

*Beanie* - my heart goes out to you honey.    You and dh have had a hell of a year and given it your best shot. Like the others, I was so hopeful for a positive outcome for you and I am very sorry it was not to be.    It is a very sad situation for both of you BUT, you are always looking forward...you are experiencing your last tx pain and will move on...you WILL become a family and you WILL have little people call you Mummy and Daddy one day. I just hope you will keep us updated when you feel ready to. In the meantime, take your time to recover, hold each other close and focus your eyes on the future that you want - together you will achieve it. All my love. Winegum xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Beanie - I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I really hoped your dreams were about to come true. Taking time out with your DH should hopefully help ease the pain over time. Please come back and say hello when you're ready. Take care xx        

Joeyrella -Whoop whoop!     Congratulations. Hope you and your llittle one are doing well. You must be overjoyed. What did you call him?! Don't keep us in suspense!

Hi to everyone else x x

Fuscia
x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Absolutely no idea where this week went but have been reading and hoping to catch up with you all now   

beanie - really sorry to see your news and sending you loads of        Hope you and DH can spend a lot of quality time together and the new year brings fresh happiness to both of you       Families are made up in so many different ways and however yours arrives I'm sure it will be very special        I hope when you feel ready you will come back and join us as we would like to be here to support you through your journey      Take care     

joeyrella - Congratultions on your new arrival          Think I am more impressed though that you were online so quick to tell us    Hope you are enjoying loads of cuddles and looking forward to hearing all the news about the newest member of the thread   

smiling - hope you are enjoying staying at your mum's and that you are taking it easy. You may never want to go home!!! Although if it is like my mum then a few weeks will be enough    Good news that you have started buying stuff and getting gifts...means lots more cute stuff to fill your place with   

huggies - really pleased to hear that your scan was good. My little brother arrived at 26 weeks weighing 2lbs 3oz so reading your news made me smile as your little one is similar and my brother is over 6ft tall now and eats more than anyone I know    Sorry to hear that you  will have to stay in Boston for Xmas but I'm sure it will be exciting as will be your last Xmas as just the 2 of you so enjoy     

trying - can't believe you are working from bed! Something I have been tempted to do but resisted however once we are successful who knows    Hope you get to relax this weekend and don't worry about the weight. My hairdresser had twins and most of the weight seemed to come much further on     

kdb - Any news on the ET yet? Thinking of you every day with loads of        

cat - pleased to hear the 20 week scan went well even though id did take quite a while    Just wait until those 2 monkeys have arrived and are playing hide and seek with you when trying to get them ready for school   

fuschia - great news that the private scan all looked good and hopefully put your mind at ease      Did you have your NHS scan this week? How did it go? Hope you are relaxing in Cornwall now   

winegum - can't believe how much grief your clinic gave you and completely understand where you are coming from especially as it was your follow up      Hopefullythe new appt you have booked will bemuch better and give you back your confidence but if not it doesnoy hurt to at least visit other clinics especially if they have open evenings. I think feeling comfortable at the clinic is an important factor so good thing to try others out    Just keep reminding yourself you will be somewhere hot and sunny before you know it with loads of quality relaxing time with DH   

commutergirl - great news on the 2 heartbeats. Do you think it has sunk in yet? Maybe at the next scan when you can see them a bit more    Think it is good that you have shared the news with your families and sounds as if they are really excited. Will this be first granchildren for the mums? Still not liking my boss and wondering if I can dispose of him in the Danube next week and get away with it   

xmasbaby - good news that you are booked in for tests and initial appt in December. With all the Xmas preparations going on I am sure January and your start will be here in no time      

amethyst - pleased to hear your planning appt went well and they are now looking at your thyroid.       that it is the thing that just needs tweaking so you get your BFP       Might yet be joining you as a cycle buddy in Jan as not convinced we will start now before Xmas so can compare notes    With regard to your antral follicle count, my clinic do not look at that but test for AMH instead. Is this a test you have had done? It gives clinics an idea of your egg reserve so similar to follicle count.

hi to sarah, loopylisa, loopdy, dippyhippychick, dixie and anyone else I have forgotten   

AFM - just had big scare as thought I had lost the whole post! I love my DH so much as he got the whole thing back. He might be deserving a treat later    Especially as he got me some sparklers tonight too so been outside earlier being 12 again    Not much IF news as just waiting to see if thyroid medication working and still 2 weeks until follow up appt. Actually I am not so desparate to start before Xmas now as seem to have finally relaxed about tx and just want it to be right. Won't turn down a pre Xmas tx but won't be devastated either    Work is crazy and still don't like my new boss. He thinks he knows it all, talks over me and spends most of the day asking me questions or delegating to me    After 3 rows with me this week though I think he is getting the message    Also as I got a 4 on my appraisal last year I am now on a development course which is so not me but determined to give it a go. Think the low point this week was planting bulbs in the grounds at work    Maybe they are trying to persuade me to try a new career!!! Anyway off to the fertility show tomorrow to see if I can learn anything more and especially looking forward to hear about immunes. then dinner in the evening in London with my brother and sister and partners so looking like a good weekend. At least I won't be losing money like last weekend when we went to the races at Ascot for our anniversary!! Good fun though   

Wishing you all a cuddly weekend


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie.... im so sorry hun xxx     

Love

Loops xx 

I hope you take some time to take care of each other and just rest.................it meant soo much to me all the kind words you had , not just for me for all of us ...  We are here for you whenever you need us xxxxx

love'n'hugs

lisa xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Thank you for your lovely messages, have read them to DH brought few tears to our eyes, taking things 1 day at a time, still have moments of tears, but we are talking all the time and know it will take time, but we are looking forward and going to contact local authority in the new year about adoption, as that will take some time to get going we are not completly giving up on a natural miracle but we do accept that it may not happen.

I just hope in time this empty feeling I have will ease away, I can feel a little normal again. I will be back if you will have me, as I want to support you all like you have done for me.

Love and Hugs to you all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Beanie,

Sending you hugs honey     . I'm choked at the though of you and DH reading posts and am so impressed with how you are looking to the future.

I look forward to hearing how your journey moves forward and celebrating with you (virtually) when your miracle happens!!

Lots of love,

Smiling xx


----------



## Winegum

*Dixie:* Just remembered you are very near your due date  Just want to wish you all the best and send you my love and thoughts over the coming days  Can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Huggies

Beanie -    you and DH are very brave    

Kdb - wishing you all the best for tomorrow if that is when you will have ET - your embies sound fab and you should be very proud!!!    Don't worry about the burn/aloe - we do crazy things at times like this and you cannot let this upset how far you have come already.

Dixie - really, you are nearly there!!! OMG - loads and loads of luck coming your way and can't wait to hear your news!!!

Winegum - hello lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Beanie, WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!      


Dixie - good luck honeybee!  xoxo


Huggies - thanks gorgeous    Yes, looking like tomorrow unless the kids have slowed down a bit in which case it would be Tuesday.  Consultant, embryologist and acupuncturist all told me I needn't worry re; the aloe juice - but as you know, easier said than done   !!!  Clinic let me use the pre / post ET suppositories (muscle relaxants) on Friday to try and keep any more cramps at bay.  How are you??


----------



## amethyst_uk

Beanie - I've just read your new - I'm so sorry hunny.    

I wish you and your DH all the best for the adoption route and hope and pray that someday we will all be families - one way or another.

Take care hun   
Amethyst xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Beanie* - so, so sorry dear. I really believed that this was your time. You and DH look like a strong couple, and I am sure this will help you whatever is awaiting you. I wish you all the best, and look forward to hearing good news from you. A big hug    
Commutergirl


----------



## Beanie3

Just wanted to pop by and wish Kdb good luck.

Feeling tiny bit better, had little cry at work but as my sister said we need to grieve, but we have not fully given hope for a natural miracle.

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## kdb

Thanks Beanie   Feeling    tbh... felt much more stressed today than EC, and so am now stressed that I was stressed


----------



## joeyrella

so sorry beanie


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - sending big hugs back     

Kdb - are you okay?  what happened today that made you  feel so stressed?  It is an overwhelming experience, but you have done everythng you can and now you need to be strong and positive for your embies


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*KDB*, darling, stressing at the time wouldn't have made much difference. But you've got to drink your green tea now and create a soothing environment for Speedy Gonzales and co! They'll be fine -- they are blasties after all   

Beanie, big hugs. Things will get slowly better every day.


----------



## nickym

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250467.0

New home this way ladies, xx


----------

